# Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2007)

Denke, wir brauchen so was. Ich starte mit meinem Test-PC in der Firma... Normaler 1.280x.1024, runtergerechnet auf 1024 Breite. Windows Vista inside. Folding @ home gerade am Start (Single-Core-Client plus GPU-Client).

*Bitte alle Bilder mit 900 Pixel Breite max posten.

Regeln:
Ständig aktualisierende Frauen und Nackige interessieren hier nich. Es geht um Desktops - um extreme Desktops und net um schnöde Wallpaper. Eine Woche Abstand zwischen den Bildern! Wenns denn wirklich sein muss das so oft zu aktualisieren.

Wer dagegen verstößt und meint öfter als mit einer Woche Abstand seinen Desktop präsentieren zu müssen, der wird mit einer roten Karte bezüglich Spam bestraft.
*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (7. September 2007)

Auch mein Desktop darf hier nicht fehlen. Nebenbei das System, auf dem Anpassungen am Aussehen dieses Forums gemacht werden 

KDE 3.5.7 auf Gentoo, eigentliche Auflösung 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fiumpf (7. September 2007)

Na dann mal meiner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Edit: Bitte Bilder direkt bei uns hochladen und nicht Imageshack benutzen, um längere Ladezeiten zu vermeiden. Danke!
Edit 2: Bitte 1024 Breite nutzen...
_


----------



## |L1n3 (7. September 2007)

hier meiner.. reele größe: 1280*768 
[Bild Entfernt]
@meinen vorgänger .. mach doch bitte dein bild runter auf 1024 pixel breite ..


----------



## onliner (7. September 2007)

Mein einer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Edit: Bitte 1024 nutzen_


----------



## JimBeam (7. September 2007)

Das Wallpaper hab ich mal auf PCGH gefunden. XP mit Vista Style Pack (Ich mag das bunte XP nicht)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2007)

Du hast da ein paar Icons rechts


----------



## Klutten (7. September 2007)

Die Leiste Rechts hat irgendwie etwas von einem Memory Spiel. Ich hab schon drei doppelte Symbole gefunden (hinter denen ja nicht die gleiche Anwendung stecken muss). Bietet wer mehr???



...da ist ja auch noch Max Payne drauf. Schon lange nicht mehr neu installiert???


----------



## Hardware-Guru (7. September 2007)

Ja, dann will ich auch mal: Desktop meines Arbeitstiers. Original-Auflösung 2560 x 1024. Blöde Monitor-Kombination, ich weiß. Aber was will ich machen? Ist ein 1280 x 800 und ein 1280 x 1024 im Dualview. Wenn das Flat-TV wieder nach Hause kommt gibt's dann 1920 x 1080 Pixel.

Zum Desktop: Ordnung muss sein und ein schönes Wallpaper erleichtert die Arbeit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Findest Du nicht, dass so ein Wallpaper eher ablenkt ?


----------



## DoktorX (8. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal: 1024*768


----------



## Hardware-Guru (8. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht, dass so ein Wallpaper eher ablenkt ?



Die ersten drei Tage: JA! Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Sehr entspannend wenn man auf den "Desktop anzeigen"-Button drückt und die Dame (Lilly aus Lost, falls Fragen aufkommen sollten) einem zulächelt.  Davon abgesehen bin ich aber ein notorischer Wallpaper-Wechser.


----------



## Honkster (8. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

tjo..

dann will ich auch mal


----------



## SoF (8. September 2007)

Tu ich auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Leiste Rechts hat irgendwie etwas von einem Memory Spiel. Ich hab schon drei doppelte Symbole gefunden (hinter denen ja nicht die gleiche Anwendung stecken muss). Bietet wer mehr???
> 
> 
> 
> ...da ist ja auch noch Max Payne drauf. Schon lange nicht mehr neu installiert???



Da ist gar nix doppelt, die 3D Mark Symbole sind für 03 und 06 und die ohne Symbol sind auch alles andere Anwendungen. Die schwarzen CPUID Symbole sind einmal ein Shourtcut um die die vCore zu erhöhen und einmal die ganz normale .exe. Falls du noch mehr doppelte findest sag mir bescheid.  

@Thilo: ja ist mir schon klar


----------



## Elkhife (8. September 2007)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Da ist gar nix doppelt, ...


  Da gibs 2 mal Deamon Tools inner ersten spalte unten und inner zweiten oben


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Da gibs 2 mal Deamon Tools inner ersten spalte unten und inner zweiten oben



touché mist hab ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Mein momentaner Desktop auf meinem temporären Surfrechner. War vor 4 Wochen noch mein Benchrechner, aber da Alice  nicht auf jedem Rechner laufen will, musste dieser herhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

Netter Saustall


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

Ohne großartig viel Schnickschnack und drumherum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Laaaangweilig. 

Ich brauch auch nicht mehr, FF und Thunderbird im Autostart/Startmenü, und der Rest halt in die Schnellstartleiste.

Zocken tu ich eh nicht im Moment, ich warte noch auf mein neues System


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

Das nenne ich mal Minimalismus


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

@ pcgh_oliver: Das RAR-Archiv "GC_Babes_full" find ich ist eine Erwähnung wert.

@ Marbus16: Ist das ein Hitchcock-Classics-Skin? Alles so grau in grau...  Ich dacht erst das File wäre corrupted as ich das kleine Thumb gesehen hab.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

An meine Hände lasse ich nur grau und Wasser. Einen besseren "Turbo" für XP gibt es ja gar nicht.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Das ist der stinknormale Windows Standard Skin. Ist besser so, dann muss ich mich nicht umgewöhnen, auf meinen restlichen Rechnern ist nämlich Win2000 installiert.

Ging auch fixe, die 30kbyte PNG upzuloaden 

Damits auch besser passt, hat mein FF gleich den IE6 Skin verpasst bekommen, Thunderbird hat des Outlook 2003 Skin drauf


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das ist der stinknormale Windows Standard Skin.



Ich weiß - hab versucht witzig zu sein. Das hat wohl net geklappt. :o


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Ich wollts ja nur für die demnächt Fragenden beantworten. Hatte vor meinem inenren Auge schon Postings a la "Wo bekommt man den her?" "Kannste mir den schicken?" gelesen 

Ned traurig sein, irgendwann klappts schon noch


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Finds aber schön, das du so toll mitgedacht hast. Die Frage wär sicher gekommen... (Hier ein Ugly-Smilie hindecken)


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> (Hier ein Ugly-Smilie hindecken)


Kopier doch einfach die Grafikadresse von meinem Avatar und setz ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Hey Jungs, bleib doch ma bitte bei der Topic.
Also hier ma mein Vista Arbeitsplatz, XP ist einfach zu unspektakuler.


----------



## bArrA (9. September 2007)

Hier is ma mein Desktop...iwie is die taskleiste nich mitgekommen ich schau ma ob ich des noch ändern kann


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Kopier doch einfach die Grafikadresse von meinem Avatar und setz ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein weiterer gescheiterter Versuch... *buahahahahahaha* (Hier ein heulendes Smilie hindenken)


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Ich meinte ein weitere Versuch witzig zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Tjaja - Software-Guru möcht man sein *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Nebenjobs sind stressig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt aber genug Offtopic im Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

genau ^^ will nämlich auch posten *gg*
Hier mal mein Desktop von 2x 19 Zoll:

Mein Desktop


----------



## HeNrY (9. September 2007)

Ah, da benutzt auch jemand QIP 

Übrigens sehr nettes Wallpaper.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

hehe, danke. Ich mag die Bilder von Greg Martin. Aber eigentlich hab ich meist Bilder von Luis Royo im Hintergrund oder von Musikbands wie Samsas Traum, Das Ich oder ASP


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

So hir mal mein neuer Xp Desktop, u.a. mit nem Virtuellen Linux, in dem Fall die Live Version Slax über nen VPC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (12. September 2007)

so hier ist mein Desktop!
Anmerkung eigentlich bewegt sich der Desktop-Hintergrund hab ja Vista 32Bit und zur Zeit test ich die Stabilität mit Prime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2007)

nettes bild 

PS: Dein "Papierkorb" ist voll *gg*


----------



## wolf7 (12. September 2007)

jo ich leer ihn gleich mal danke dafür dass du mich dran erinnert hast


----------



## Hardware-Guru (13. September 2007)

Die Beschriftung des roten Buttons find ich nett: "PC AUS!"  Hört sich so Endgültig an...


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2007)

nene der geht dann schon wieder an das war irgendein Programm was den PC mit klicken auf den Link beendet... ist ganz nützlich teilweise vor allem für die die zu faul sind immer über Start zu gehen ich weiß ich könnte auch den PC ausschalter benutzten aber der ist mir zu weit weg...


----------



## Hardware-Guru (14. September 2007)

Hab mir auch so ein Button zugelegt. Beschriftung "NOT AUS"  Damit dürfte ich der Held der nächsten Lan sein


----------



## tj3011 (14. September 2007)

Hier is ma mein Desktop


----------



## HeNrY (14. September 2007)

Haben was von Magic Mushrooms *ugly-smilie denk*


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2007)

find ich auch net schlecht ich bevorzuge sowieso eher dunkle Hintergründe... das blendet net so wenns dunkel ist


----------



## Marbus16 (14. September 2007)

*ugly-Smiley schenk* 

Grafikadresse vom Ava kopieren und mit IMG Tag einbinden


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> *ugly-Smiley schenk*
> 
> Grafikadresse vom Ava kopieren und mit IMG Tag einbinden


*Mit dank annehm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (14. September 2007)

Vielleicht schiebt ein Mod das mal in einen neuen Thread und pinnt selbigen an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (14. September 2007)

Besser nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (15. September 2007)

Bitte BTT - alles was nicht zum Topic kommt wird gelöscht.


----------



## venom123 (15. September 2007)

Wenns nicht so teuer wär würd ich mir ja Aston Shell holen...richtig geile SKins...coole Features blablalba




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (16. September 2007)

ist das dein desktop? Wenn sieht wirklich echt geil aus würde ich mir glatt zulegen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

So, hier mal meiner. Ist nix dolles, aber dafür gibt's von mir 'nen tollen Tipp zum Kollegen-ärgern: Wenn ihr Zugang zu deren Rechner habt: Einfach einen Screenshot des Desktops als Hintergrundbild einrichten und alle Icons markieren und nach außerhalb des Desktops verschieben. Da kommt Freude auf...


----------



## onliner (18. September 2007)

Boooaaaaaaaaah ist das Fies


----------



## JimBeam (18. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So, hier mal meiner. Ist nix dolles, aber dafür gibt's von mir 'nen tollen Tipp zum Kollegen-ärgern: Wenn ihr Zugang zu deren Rechner habt: Einfach einen Screenshot des Desktops als Hintergrundbild einrichten und alle Icons markieren und nach außerhalb des Desktops verschieben. Da kommt Freude auf...



Haha das kenn ich, unser Info Lehrer hat 15min. gebraucht. 
Hat man davon wenn man den Rechner nicht sperrt bevor man aus dem Zimmer geht.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

Hehe, da hab ichs ja gut: Chipkarte nen cm lupfen, rausgehen. Chipkarte wieder ganz reinstecken PIN rein, fertig 

Sehr viel kann man eh nicht am Desktop verändern, bei Win2000


----------



## Smoke (19. September 2007)

so hier mein DT.... ist nicht aufgeräumt und das Wallpaper ändert sich alle paar Tage


----------



## wolf7 (19. September 2007)

mmh der Desktop wäre mir zu voll ich hatte teilweise zwar auch mal so einen vollen aber da geht die Übersichtlichkeit flöten, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Lucca (25. September 2007)

Das ist mein momentaner Desktop. Da ich aber je nach Lust und Laune meine Wallpaper und alles drum und dran wechsle, wird auch dieser nicht von all zu langer Dauer sein.
Was sich jedoch nie ändert: Ich hasse es einen zugemüllten Desktop und vollgestopfte Menüs zu haben. Ich sortiere wirklich alles in bestimmte Ordner und 
und miste sehr häufig aus.
(Hat das jetzt überhaupt jemand verstanden O.o)

Hier ist er (--> Rikku *schmacht*)


----------



## jetztaber (26. September 2007)

Warum räumt hier bloß keiner seinen Schreibtisch auf? 

Schublade auf - fertig.


----------



## mixn_mojo (26. September 2007)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Warum räumt hier bloß keiner seinen Schreibtisch auf?
> 
> Schublade auf - fertig.



Das Genie beherrscht das Chaos. ;P


----------



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

Dito. 

Hab btw gar keine Schubladen, die noch frei sind :p

Chaos ist mir lieber.


----------



## Lucca (26. September 2007)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Warum räumt hier bloß keiner seinen Schreibtisch auf?
> 
> Schublade auf - fertig.




Was soll das denn heissen O.o
Ich mach das doch!!!


----------



## Bang0o (26. September 2007)

*auch angeben will*


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da isser ja.


----------



## |L1n3 (19. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Da isser ja.


Täusch ich mich oder ist das tatsächlich das hässlichste hintergrundbild das ich je gesehn habe ?! Sogar "Kein" gefällt mir da besser


----------



## AMDSempron (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, ich versuche eigentlich immer, den Desktop suaber zu halten, bin aber zu faul, immer in irgentwelchen Ordnerhirachien rumzupopeln. Deswegen kommen alle Downloads erst mal auf den Desktop, und ich muss täglöich aufräumen... So siehts nach einem Tag nicht aufgeräumt aus:
(Asu, Hintergrund ist unser Dorf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xrayde (20. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"The Motman" !


----------



## RXT (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist meiner:


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt Menschen, die finden so etwas schön. :p

Außerdem sieht man den eh nicht meistens, die Bildschirme sind meist voll


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal mein aktueller XP Desktop, unter Vista habe ich das Standard Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## tj3011 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hey habe ma wieder en paar neue skins gemacht 
schauts euch einfach ma an


----------



## wolf7 (24. Oktober 2007)

kann es sein dass deine Lieblingsfarbe grün ist?


----------



## rob21 (24. Oktober 2007)

So das wäre der Desktop meines NC8000.


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Oktober 2007)

@EGThunder:
Wo hast du diese graue Skin her? sieht ganz interressant aus, fänd ich gut, wenn ich es auch hätte. Danke


----------



## HeNrY (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sYntaX (24. Oktober 2007)

@AMDSempron Eines der Programme heißt Vista Inspirat. Such einfach mal bei Google 
@Henry Wie hast du denn den Media Player in die Taskleiste bekommen? Ich habs per rechte Maustaste und dann auf Symbolleiste probiert aber das klappt nicht.


----------



## mixn_mojo (24. Oktober 2007)

Taskleiste rechtsklick -> Symbolleisten -> Windows Media Player und dann den Mediaplayer im Betrieb minimieren.


----------



## sYntaX (24. Oktober 2007)

Ah danke das hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Oktober 2007)

sli schrieb:


> Ah danke das hab ich vergessen.


Autsch! :p


----------



## sYntaX (24. Oktober 2007)

Jaja lach mich nur aus *g*


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

@AMD-Sempron: Den hab ich glaub ich von der TuneUp Seite. Ansonsten kann ich Dir ihn auch gern per Mail zukommen lassen.

EG


----------



## tj3011 (24. Oktober 2007)

wolf7 schrieb:


> kann es sein dass deine Lieblingsfarbe grün ist?




Nein meine Lieblingsfarbe is blau aber ich finde das grün sieht geil aus


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Oktober 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> @AMD-Sempron: Den hab ich glaub ich von der TuneUp Seite. Ansonsten kann ich Dir ihn auch gern per Mail zukommen lassen.
> 
> EG


Wäre nett. Wie groß ist der denn?


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

Das wären nur 431kb, kannst mir ja ne PM mit deiner Addy schicken.

EG


----------



## wolf7 (26. Oktober 2007)

tj3011 schrieb:


> Nein meine Lieblingsfarbe is blau aber ich finde das grün sieht geil aus



aso dachte ja nur weil dein gesamter desktop grün war...


----------



## Shady (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich will auch mal.... (Erster Post )
Ich hör schon das erste AMD Fanboy...


----------



## Marbus16 (26. Oktober 2007)

AMD Fanboy! :p

*SCNR*

btw: dein Nullter Post ^^


----------



## JimBeam (26. Oktober 2007)

Da mach ich auch mit


----------



## buzty (30. Oktober 2007)

@henry: wo is das foto denn her ? 
sieht iwie chic aus


----------



## Lockdown (30. Oktober 2007)

So hier mein Desktop.Der Hintergrund wechselt öfters.Meistens mit Motiven von interfacelift.com oder einigen Vista-Hintergründen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Neugierigen unten in voller Auflösung


----------



## Delious (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is minner. Das Wallpaper wird fast Täglich gewechselt.

Zur Info, die leiste und das ganze Vista Inspirat und Crystal Clear usw gibts bei www.crystalxp.net


----------



## DoktorX (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst wenn ich es denn endlisch schaffe mal n Image von C: zu machen, werd ich mal mit VistaMizer drüber.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. November 2007)

Dieser erschreckende Leere bei dir, DoktorX.

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop. Unordnung ist mein zweiter Name 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (4. November 2007)

Ich habe es da eher schlicht, mein aktueller Linux-Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (4. November 2007)

Ich dachte zwar ich hätte ihn schon mal gepostet, aber da ich nichts finden kann hier ist mein Desktop (Hintergrundbild ist Marke Eigenbau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selfmade...


----------



## Mike1 (4. November 2007)

Mein ziehmlicher standard-KDE3.5.7-Desktop 
http://666kb.com/i/at8nzkog7t0oenzzl.png

Bin seit nem guten Jahr auf der Suche nach nem netten Wallpaper, und bis dahin wird sich wenig ändern^^


----------



## patrock84 (5. November 2007)

@ED101: Das kommt mir, bis auf den Farbfilter, von interfacelift.com bekannt vor 

Da ich nun auch auf Vista setze: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. November 2007)

nix besonderes - aber hier ist mein desktop... brauche demnächst mal ein anderes thema.


----------



## Evilkilla (7. November 2007)

Hi. Desktop von meinem Multimedia- und ZockerPC.
Hintergrundbilder natürlich selber gemacht


----------



## tbird (25. November 2007)

meiner schon seit ein paar monaten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FULLSIZE 3200 x 1200


----------



## patrock84 (27. November 2007)

Ist das Samurize für den Kalender, die Uhr, das Wetter etc?


----------



## tbird (27. November 2007)

fast  das sind yahoo widgets.


----------



## Janny (27. November 2007)

Und hier mal Mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (27. November 2007)

@tbird
mit welchen Prog lässt du dir deinen up und download anzeigen?


----------



## bArrA (27. November 2007)

so min laptop-desktop ....


----------



## tbird (27. November 2007)

wolf7 schrieb:


> @tbird
> mit welchen Prog lässt du dir deinen up und download anzeigen?



yahoo widgets


----------



## Janny (27. November 2007)

@ bArrA:

hast du immer die ganzen Install_Icq, Install_Divx usw aufm Desktop drauf, oder grad nen Neuen Leptop gekauft =P
LG


----------



## Bang0o (28. November 2007)

Hier ist mal meiner


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Privaten Krams mal geweißelt/gegräuelt


----------



## exa (15. Dezember 2007)

was soll ich sagen, ich mags clean...


----------



## mFuSE (21. Dezember 2007)

Tja .... da hab ich mich heute echt selbst übertroffen 

Ich wusste daß auf C: nur noch wenig Platz ist, habe trotzdem nen DL über Nacht laufen lassen ... heute dann voller Vorfreude schaue ich mal was die Kiste so die Nacht über getrieben hat ... und werde erstmal mit zig Fehlermeldungen begrüßt 

Tja ... auf genau *0Bytes *freier Platz habe ich es bis jetzt noch nie geschafft ... und das beste - Windows lief tatsächlich noch - obwohl da die Auslagerungsdatei ist und owbwohl da der Temp Ordner mit drauf ist oO
Konnte nichtmal den Screenshot vom Desktop speichern - die Platte war einfach bis aufs letzte Byte voll 

Die DLs waren natürlich hin, aber Hey 



Der andere ist mein Standard Vista Desktop Hintergrund :p


Edit:
Forum mag keine Gifs ... nungut, dann beidesmal jpgs


----------



## JeyBee (22. Dezember 2007)

Da soll meines nicht fehlen: Erstmal Danksagung an Tommy, für das WP


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, das Bild macht sich echt gut


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2007)

Naja, sehr Nvidia Extreme:


----------



## RoXA (22. Dezember 2007)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Naja, sehr Nvidia Extreme:



Wenn du mal nicht ein Fanboy bist 

wie kann man sich ein blödes nvidia logo auf den Desktop packen 

PS: Und nein ich bin kein ATI fanboy ,im gegenteil tendiere auch mehr zu nvidia .Aber ein logo von denen würde ,nie auf mein Desktop landen  dann doch eher ein schönes Topmodel


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2007)

Ach, wohl kaum... Logos finde ich aussagekräftiger!


----------



## JeyBee (22. Dezember 2007)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hihi, das Bild macht sich echt gut


 
ist ja auch von dir *schleim*


----------



## Overlocked (23. Dezember 2007)

so, noch mehr Nvidia:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (23. Dezember 2007)

joa..hier is meiner


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch nVidia-Fan


----------



## JeyBee (23. Dezember 2007)

Boah, woher hast du das WP? will ich auch haben!


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Dezember 2007)

Steffens Wallpaperpack @ Awardfabrik.
http://awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=967

Ist möglicherweise erst in neueren enthalten...


----------



## buzty (23. Dezember 2007)

hier meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab einfach mal die contact-list so gelassen, wird ja niemand was mopsen


----------



## blueman (23. Dezember 2007)

Mein Desktop^^

Aufgeräumt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## JeyBee (23. Dezember 2007)

Ist die schut down schaltfläche bewusst da, woh sie ist?


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, man soll nicht versehentlich draufklicken können


----------



## blueman (24. Dezember 2007)

@Jeybee:

Meinst du mich?


----------



## JeyBee (24. Dezember 2007)

blueman schrieb:


> @Jeybee:
> Meinst du mich?




Ja


----------



## blueman (26. Dezember 2007)

JeyBee schrieb:


> Ja



Ich habe die Schaltfläche so weit rüber gesetzt, weil ich sonst ausversehen auf die Fläche komme und der Compi fährt runter. Wenn man spielt ist das nicht so prickelnd

gruß


----------



## Mantiso90 (26. Dezember 2007)

Mein Desktop, ein bisschen aufgeräumt


----------



## Piridrummer88 (29. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mein Desktop mit 1680x1050
Und ja, ich finde noch alles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBoss (29. Dezember 2007)

Meiner:


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

und meiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## de-bert (30. Dezember 2007)

Wollte auch mal meinen zeigen:


Wie findet ihr es?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

etwas zu groß das Bild


----------



## Delious (30. Dezember 2007)

Geile Karre! Conzept Car?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Dezember 2007)

@de-bert: ich finde es zu breit! Maximal 900px dürfen Bilder breit sein


----------



## ulukay (30. Dezember 2007)

eher schlicht (und normal @1920)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulukay (30. Dezember 2007)

und hier noch der desktop meines gentoo zweitpcs/servers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2007)

Hier kommt Klaus-Dieter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennen kann man nicht viel. Macht aber nix, bin ja sowieso fast immer blind. 


/edit 

Größe angepasst.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Januar 2008)

Jungs, bitte achtet darauf, dass die Bilder nicht den Rahmen des Forums wie Kaugummi auseinander ziehen. Normalerweise 1024 Pixel in der Breite... Vielen Dank.


----------



## Redhat (2. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop(1280x1024):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Chris


----------



## area50 (2. Januar 2008)

meiner: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (2. Januar 2008)

Und nun des Schnitters virtueller Schreibtisch
Anmerkungen:
-Rechts habe ich immer Platz gelassen,da wenn ich ICQ öffne das alle Desktopelemente verschiebt die unter dem Fenster liegen.

-Ich hab das schöne Stardock Objectdock am oberen Rand.Sehr zu empfehlen

Wieso haben eigentlich fast alle XP-Nutzer den gleichen Skin?


----------



## buzty (2. Januar 2008)

@area50: was is das fürn icq(oder so)-skin? sieht chic aus.


----------



## area50 (2. Januar 2008)

miranda + modern contact list addon + Simple Glass skin.

ist komplet transparent.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merke:

Transportiere niemals einen TFT, ohne ihn in der Hand zu halten. Meiner hat den Sturz vom Stacker nicht überlebt -> SingleScreen @1024*768.


----------



## Piy (3. Januar 2008)

ja es bewegt sich wirklich 
das programm heißt zmatrix und man kann bewegung und farbe individuell einstellen ^^

g11, habu, pc leuchtet blau, da muss sowas sein ^^

simpel und stilvoll


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

hier mein aktueller für 2008 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum da so ne kante drin ist? ganz einfach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (4. Januar 2008)

soah hab meinen ma umgestalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sah er zunächst aus
dann hab ich aber noch das wallpaper geändert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die object-doc leiste die man im ersten sieht ist im 2. auch da, allerdings grad ausgeblendet


----------



## Janny (4. Januar 2008)

du magst es wohl eher schlicht, oder? 

hehe


MfG


----------



## buzty (4. Januar 2008)

joa schon, hab jetzt sogar die miranda-leiste noch schwarz gemacht


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links 1152*864 und rechts 1600*1200...

Der rechte Screen is der TFT


----------



## Murxwitz (6. Januar 2008)

meiner:

screenshot natürlich selbst gemacht


----------



## de-bert (6. Januar 2008)

@buzty:

Find dein zweiten Screenshot schöner. Wollte mal wissen wie das Widget(oder wie auch immer das heisst) heisst, wo der RAM, CPU und Festplatte angezeigt wird? 
Und für welches Prograamm es ist? Am besten wäre ein Link.

Danke de-bert


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

So mal mein Aktueller:

PS: Warum die Quali so schlecht ist, keine Ahnung. auf meinem Desk ist die aufjedenfall nicht so.


----------



## Mike1 (6. Januar 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum man den standard ICQ und MSN Messenger anstatt den 40923423 mal besseren Alternativen nutzt?


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn du mich damit jetzt ansprechen möchtest mir, gefallen die 2 Messenger,
besser als son zusammengewürfeltes all in One ding. Aber auf son Icq 6 Sch*** steh ich auch nicht, das ist mir dan doch zu Abgespaced!


----------



## darksplinter (6. Januar 2008)

warum hast du 2 mal icq??


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

hab das nur mal ausprobiert, mit sonem Programm, weil ich inna School von einen sein Passw. zufälliggesehen hab. Und hab ihn dan verarscht, immer On Off On Off gegangen!


----------



## darksplinter (8. Januar 2008)

boah bist du fies^^ mach ich auch immer mit meiner freundin..die hat ih pw bei mir eingespecihert...wenn sie kommt geh ich on ..^^


----------



## Janny (8. Januar 2008)

hehe Tja selber Schuld,wenn man sein Passwort in die Zeile schreibt, wo eigentlich die nr. bzw der Name reinkommt


----------



## darksplinter (9. Januar 2008)

omg..mache leute sind einfach dumm^^
Zitat von meinem lehrer zu einem meiner mitshcüler: hat man dir eig ins hirn geschissen^^


----------



## Ecle (9. Januar 2008)

is zwar offtopic aber egal 

@Murxwitz: Spielst du Earth 2160 auch online?
Wir brauchen mehr Spieler ^^ Das spiel is am austerben 

@Topic: Mein Desktop mag ich ja garnicht zeigen..., der is so voll mit Icons, bin zu faul des einzusortieren....
1600x1200 Desktop und alles voll ^^. Muss mal wieder aufräumen dann zeig ich den vielleicht mal


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Januar 2008)

Meiner:

http://www.daten-lager.net/files/file1199914660Hintern.jpg

Ich find ihn eigentlich ganz aufgeräumt, da aber nicht alle Symbole in die Leiste passen, muss ich die Leiste immer mal wieder beenden, da ich den Rest darunter gepfercht habe


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Januar 2008)

[URL="http://images.pctflux.net/image.php?id=20080109563022"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## buzty (9. Januar 2008)

marbus, is das pidgin?


----------



## Piy (9. Januar 2008)

yap, isses ^^  habs auch hier


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Januar 2008)

butzy und piy haben recht


----------



## area50 (26. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier von meinem eee p unter xp.


----------



## thecroatien (26. Januar 2008)

hier mal meiner...
schöne 1680*1050..
leider leiden die games mit ne 8600gt dran
aber trotzdem geiles gefühl wenn man davor sitzt^^
mfg


----------



## Bang0o (26. Januar 2008)

auch mal wieder meiner (eigentlich 1280x1024 - aber euch zu liebe nur 1024x768):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:
Sooo nach Marbus empfehlung hab ich mal spontan aufgeräumt


----------



## JimBeam (26. Januar 2008)

mal meiner, endlich neuer Monitor


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> mal meiner, endlich neuer Monitor



Harr, schicker Hintergrund


----------



## Marbus16 (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Februar 2008)

Das XP ist seit Sonntag neu drauf...

Mochte XP Home mit seinen bescheidenen Netzwerkfunktionen nicht mehr.


----------



## bse.placebo (4. Februar 2008)

meiner schön schlicht


----------



## Player007 (4. Februar 2008)

Mein Hintergrund


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2008)

den hab ich auch^^


----------



## CrSt3r (4. Februar 2008)

Dann möchte ich meinen auch mal hier reinstellen ... da habt ihr


----------



## Honk53 (12. Februar 2008)

so hier is mal mein desktop


----------



## DoktorX (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (15. Februar 2008)

http://daten-lager.net/files/file1203103508desktop.jpg
meinereiner @ ThinkPad (Win2000)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2008)

Hier ist meiner:


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Selbstgeschossen - EOS 400D mit der Tamron 55-200 "Scherbe")


----------



## Janny (17. Februar 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> (Selbstgeschossen - EOS 400D mit der Tamron 55-200 "Scherbe")



aufjedenfall nen richtig geiles bild, gefällt mir..


----------



## darksplinter (17. Februar 2008)

hier ma wieder meins


----------



## holzkreuz (18. Februar 2008)

Hier ist mal meiner


----------



## GoZoU (18. Februar 2008)

Und meiner


----------



## HeNrY (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr schick GoZoU
Aber mach mal die Eingabegebietsschemaleiste weg...


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Februar 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> hier ma wieder meins



Immer diese nackten Mädels auf´m Desktop, geht und sucht euch ne Echte 
auf meinem gibt´s auch nackte Tatsachen,
ist der Desktop meiner Surfmachine








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Februar 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Sehr schick GoZoU
> Aber mach mal die Eingabegebietsschemaleiste weg...



o0 da hat wer ganz genau geschaut^^....mir persönlich ist das gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen sie ist jetzt weg 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2008)

Kleines Update meinerseits:


----------



## darksplinter (19. Februar 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Immer diese nackten Mädels auf´m Desktop, geht und sucht euch ne Echte


Also meine Freudin sagt nichts dazu(solange sie nich komplett nackt ist)


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Februar 2008)

Mein derzeitiger Desktop


----------



## sebastian003 (20. Februar 2008)

so hier mal meiner


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (21. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein wunderschön aufgeräumter Desktop xD

mfg
Dr-Datenschutz


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (23. Februar 2008)

Sehr elegant, dieses gewisse etwas der Sterilität....bla bla du weisst was ich meine 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Janny (23. Februar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also im gegensatz zu deinem Schreibtisch und drumrumm sieht dein Desk ja sehr sehr ordentlich aus


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Februar 2008)

Wenns da nicht ordentlich ist, dann krieg ich die Krise... Wobei da eh meist der Firefox drüber iss.

Und mein Schreibtisch IST ordentlich - sind halt nur sehr viele Sachen druff


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Februar 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Also meine Freudin sagt nichts dazu(solange sie nich komplett nackt ist)




Wie? Was? Sie sagt erst was, wenn sie komplett nackt ist ?
Sparsam mit Worten die Frau  

kleines Update:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (23. Februar 2008)

marbus genau sonen hintergrund such ich schon ewig... wo is der her? 

@de-bert: wenn du noch intresse hast (hatte es da übersehen sry =( ) sollten eig auch die yahoo-widgets gewesen seinn)


----------



## darksplinter (24. Februar 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Sie sagt erst was, wenn sie komplett nackt ist ?



Joa..ich hatte mal son playmate hintergrund....da hat sie gesagt ich soll liebeer bilder von ihr reinmachen^^


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Februar 2008)

Einfach das Hintergrundbild der LianLi Homepage runterziehen und "Nebeneinander" auf den Desktop klatschen. http://www.lian-li.com/v2/tw/images/BG.gif


----------



## buzty (24. Februar 2008)

ahh cool danke


----------



## TALON-ONE (24. Februar 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Joa..ich hatte mal son playmate hintergrund....da hat sie gesagt ich soll liebeer bilder von ihr reinmachen^^



Naja, muß ich ihr recht geben. Nackte Playmates auf´m Desktop ist
schon sehr pubertär 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (24. Februar 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Naja, muß ich ihr recht geben. Nackte Playmates auf´m Desktop ist
> schon sehr pubertär



nuja auf der playboy homepage is mir beiim lesen der interviews aufgefallen, dass es dort offizielle wallpaper gibt^^


----------



## ulukay (25. Februar 2008)

hier mal der firmenpc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meiner wieder.
Diesmal ohne Vista sondern mit XP SP3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> So hier mal meiner wieder.
> Diesmal ohne Vista sondern mit XP SP3



dein Anhang kann man nicht öffnen 

Edit: ok du hast grad was dran geändert


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

Ja sorry habs eben bemerkt lol


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Februar 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> So hier mal meiner wieder.
> Diesmal ohne Vista sondern mit XP SP3




Explosiver Desktop 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht, dass so ein Wallpaper eher ablenkt ?


finde ich aber auch!


----------



## buzty (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal wieder meiner ^^
ist nicht mehr sooo viel design-spökes drauf wie letztes mal aber schlicht immernoch...^^


----------



## Marbus16 (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von meinem Lappi, das sich gestern am Muschi ääh Mushkin Stand gelangweilt hat


----------



## exxe (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (10. März 2008)

Mein Denkbuch:
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1205178267Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2008)

Hier der Desktop meines Schulnotebooks.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2008)

Hier mein neues Vista in Aktion (von Vista HB 32Bit auf Ultimate 64Bit umgestiegen) 

PS: der Hintergrund ist ein mpg-Video von Dreamscene (ist echt genial, belebt den langweiligen Desktop )


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

Finde eure Desktops genial! Ein Bild von meinem ist nicht sinnvoll da das Bild mit hilfe von Wallpaper4U im Minutentakt wechselt, echt genial


----------



## Marbus16 (13. März 2008)

@Pubertierender äääh Boardi05 mein ich:
Dann lad doch die Wallpaper alle hoch


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

@Langweiler äääh Marbus16 (16 wer hier in der pubertät ist?)
Das wären ca. 3000


----------



## Marbus16 (13. März 2008)

16 = Zufallszahl.

Wie man sich irren kann als Xbox-Werfer, MX440-Griller und PC-Verklopper...


----------



## Bang0o (13. März 2008)

was ist denn wallpaper4u noch nie gehört?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

Wallpaper4U ist ein Programm in dem man Bilder hochladen kann. Der Desktophintergrund wechselt dann alle paar min. jenachdem was man einstellt
Bist wohl neidisch? Wie siehts mit alter aus wenn 16 nicht stimmt!!


----------



## Marbus16 (13. März 2008)

http://www.blpp.de/index2.htm <- hier mal eine weitaus genauere Beschreibung direkt vom Autor...

@Boardi05: Warum sollte ich neidisch sein, wenn andere Leute ihre Hardware zusammenkloppen? Ein solches Verhalten ist schlicht pubertär, ich habe allerdings kein Interesse daran mich jünger machen zu lassen als ich bin. Ich könnte ja mal meine Hardware verkloppen, allerdings ist es mir zu viel Aufwand nen kompletten Schrank voll zu zerkleinern, zudem läuft ja alles noch mit annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit.

Ach ich lass es einfach, ich hab keine Lust mich mit meinem aktuellen Zustand mit solchen unreifen Idioten auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

Hehe!!!!


----------



## Bang0o (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (13. März 2008)

Auch ich hab mal wieder das Hintergruntzbild gewechselt


----------



## holzkreuz (14. März 2008)

So hab auch mal wieder ein Update


----------



## darksplinter (14. März 2008)

@ Bang0o: Woher hast du das Wallpaper?? Kannste mir da mal en Link schicken??


----------



## Honk53 (14. März 2008)

ich hab auch mal wieder was neues^^


----------



## Marbus16 (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomish (4. April 2008)

Mein neuer Desktop. HERLICH


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

Hier mal meiner in 1280*1024

Bis denne
Fransen


----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> @ Bang0o: Woher hast du das Wallpaper?? Kannste mir da mal en Link schicken??


huch jetz erst gesehn (ich erwarte eigentlich keinen feedback zu meinen unterirdisch interessanten posts xD)
http://666kb.com/i/awvotpmu9eljm5t0c.jpg


----------



## holzkreuz (5. April 2008)

Hier mal mein neuer wieder


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. April 2008)




----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer wieder


du musst mir mal unbedingt sagen wie ich diese tolle leiste mit den progis oben hinbekomme!
bin im xfire on!


----------



## area50 (6. April 2008)

hier mein eee Desktop: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (7. April 2008)

an meinem hat sich auch mal wieder was getan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (7. April 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> du musst mir mal unbedingt sagen wie ich diese tolle leiste mit den progis oben hinbekomme!
> bin im xfire on!



-->>vllt hat er es mit "Rocket Dock" gemacht 
http://rocketdock.softonic.de/
-->>ich kenne sonst kein anderes Tool dafür


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. April 2008)

Jetzt bin ich dran 
Win XP Pro 1280x1024
http://i25.tinypic.com/2rhqjwh.jpg


----------



## Bang0o (7. April 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> -->>vllt hat er es mit "Rocket Dock" gemacht
> http://rocketdock.softonic.de/
> -->>ich kenne sonst kein anderes Tool dafür


jo hatter
ich hab jetzt mal 3d desktop ausprobiert is meiner meinung nach totaler müll



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich dran
> Win XP Pro 1280x1024
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2rhqjwh.jpg


sehr hübsch 
wusstest du schon das limewire illegal ist und massen von spyware enthält
fett danke henry


----------



## BSPMirror (8. April 2008)

The Desktop


----------



## buzty (8. April 2008)

ich würde eine ie-verknüpfung löschen


----------



## riedochs (8. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer wieder



Das habe ich auch grad drauf.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. April 2008)

So hier mal meiner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (12. April 2008)

Kannst du das Bild bitte etwas verkleinern?


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

und am besten auch gleich den Link zu dem Wallpaper hier hin schreiben
wäre nett
gruß


----------



## Piy (12. April 2008)

mein aktueller:


----------



## maaaaatze (12. April 2008)

hää?? mit was hast den gemacht?


----------



## Piy (12. April 2008)

mit real desktop, n geiles programm  man kann die icons so geil rumwerfen und stabeln und die kamera einstelln, das materia, farben, alles ^^
naja in der verion, die 25 kostet  die free-version is aber auch nich schlecht ^^


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. April 2008)

Bitteschöööön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

vielen dank der Herr


----------



## Bang0o (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

hier mal mein neuer.
taskleiste ist immer unten, also sieht man nicht.
PS:warum die icons und die schrift so komisch sind weiß ich nicht,bei mir sind die aufjeden fall normal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> hier mal mein neuer.
> taskleiste ist immer unten, also sieht man nicht.
> PS:warum die icons und die schrift so komisch sind weiß ich nicht,bei mir sind die aufjeden fall normal.



Was ist mit den Icons und der Schrift??
Ist doch ganz normal

Das Bild wird verkleinert angezeigt....
hast du vergessen zu zoomen ?


----------



## Janny (13. April 2008)

UPSALA


----------



## wolf7 (14. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> mein aktueller:




wie hast du das denn gemacht sind das links oder was?


----------



## Piy (14. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> mit real desktop, n geiles programm  man kann die icons so geil rumwerfen und stabeln und die kamera einstelln, das materia, farben, alles ^^
> naja in der verion, die 25 kostet  die free-version is aber auch nich schlecht ^^



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil. 
das programm ist echt toll, funktioniert auch als multi-desktop-version


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2008)

wolf7 schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn gemacht sind das links oder was?



http://www.windowsvistamagazin.de/?article_id=637211

da haste es, war vor ca. nem Monat als News bei PCGH


----------



## Mike1 (15. April 2008)

Hier mal mein ziehmlich normaler Desktop:

Normal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit Fenstern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird wohl noch länger KDE3.5 bleiben


----------



## Nerma (15. April 2008)

Mir gefällt der hier am Besten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=931&d=1189765547

Mich würde dazu auch mal interessieren, wie der erstellt wurde.
Auch mit Real Desktop?

Insbesondere die Leiste auf der rechten Seite mit News, Uhr bzw. den Mediaplayern, wie kriege ich das so hin wie auf dem Foto?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## IchKannNichts (15. April 2008)

Na dann mal meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thronfolger (15. April 2008)

[Desktop1] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s7.directupload.net/file/u/16463/sl9nwf9d_jpg.htm
[Desktop2] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s1.directupload.net/file/u/16463/948hzc8u_jpg.htm


----------



## SteVe (15. April 2008)

Als Theme nutze ich Royale Remixed + ein Wallpaper von Crysis.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. April 2008)

Hey Leute, wärs nicht besser wenn man die Bilder ohne den "Desktop" (also nur die Bilddateien) hier hochlädt, sodass man, wenn man möchte, sich das Bild auch speichern kann?
Ich zum Beispiel fand einige der hier gezeigten Bilder wirklich cool, kann sie aber nicht als meinen Desktophintergrund nehmen, da halt der Desktop vom Anderen im Bild drin ist...
Ansonsten: Wirklich super Bilder teilweise 

Bin grad am Schul-PC, von daher 
Eins von mir folgt noch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wärs nicht besser wenn man die Bilder ohne den "Desktop" (also nur die Bilddateien) hier hochlädt, sodass man, wenn man möchte, sich das Bild auch speichern kann?
> Ich zum Beispiel fand einige der hier gezeigten Bilder wirklich cool, kann sie aber nicht als meinen Desktophintergrund nehmen, da halt der Desktop vom Anderen im Bild drin ist...
> Ansonsten: Wirklich super Bilder teilweise
> 
> ...



Nene man will ja auch den Desktop sehen  
Aber wenn dir ein Bild gefällt schick dem jenigen doch einfach ne PN


----------



## Bang0o (15. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> das programm ist echt toll, funktioniert auch als multi-desktop-version


bei mir ruckelt das extrem wenn ich soundwiedergabe anhab
ansonsten frisst es sowieso ziemlich viel ressourcen und man kann in der free version die ganzen features nicht nutzen


----------



## joni35 (15. April 2008)

hier mal mein DT, hab winamp farblich angepasst und die symbole von meinen 3 Hauptordnern weggemacht


----------



## sneakeR_ (15. April 2008)

nice watch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green_Raptor (15. April 2008)

Dann will ich mein Desktopbild auch mal zur Verfügung stellen....


----------



## Piy (15. April 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> bei mir ruckelt das extrem wenn ich soundwiedergabe anhab
> ansonsten frisst es sowieso ziemlich viel ressourcen und man kann in der free version die ganzen features nicht nutzen



also bei mir ruckelt nichts oô auch bei 2 monitoren nicht.
auch bei antialiasing und so nicht. ^^
und das mit den features stimmt, auf dauer is die free-version nicht so der bringer, aber sollte man mal probieren


----------



## Bang0o (15. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> also bei mir ruckelt nichts oô auch bei 2 monitoren nicht.
> auch bei antialiasing und so nicht. ^^
> und das mit den features stimmt, auf dauer is die free-version nicht so der bringer, aber sollte man mal probieren


vllt sollt ich mir ja nen quadcore dafür kaufen
(oder es einfach deinstalliern und vergessen)


----------



## Six (15. April 2008)

Six seiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (15. April 2008)

Geniale Desktops, da darf meiner nicht fehlen 1280x1024 real


----------



## dominik8800gt (15. April 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop


----------



## de-bert (15. April 2008)

Hi,

hier mein neuer:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (15. April 2008)

Mein0r:


----------



## stabilox (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sehr. Meiner. Bin ein Fan von s/w wie man sieht.


----------



## der_schnitter (15. April 2008)

Update auch von mir,diesmal mitsamt Vistamizer (aber nur Symbole usw,keine Sidebar und Transparenzeffekte).


----------



## Haxti (15. April 2008)

Hier sind meine zwei... Normal auch 1280 und das zweite erschlißt sich glaub ich von selbst... Das icq 5.1 sah mit dem skin geiler aus.... das 6er ist ******** außerdem such ich fürs xfire noch die version in schwarz, damits passt


----------



## sneakeR_ (15. April 2008)

stabilox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kommt man zu so einem design? sieht auch schick aus.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. April 2008)

Ich wundere mich, wie viele hier dann doch schon mit 2 Monitoren arbeiten/spielen.

Dann will ich meinen Desktop auch mal dazu stellen.
OS: Win XP
Hintergrundbild: Konzert
Theme: Half-Life by Roland the gunslingr (http://forum.mods.de/bb/thread.php?TID=177380)

Wer sich über das Hochformat oder die schwarzen Balken links und rechts im oberen Teil wundert, bekommt auf dem 2. Bild die Erklärung:
Der 17" No-Name-TFT (1280x1024) steht auf dem 22" NEC MultiSync FE1250+ (1600x1200). Letzterer ist ein CRT, den ich nie gegen einen TFT eintauschen möchte. Auf dem TFT sind normalerweise die Fenster von Skype, Teamspeak, Media Player und Pidgin zu sehen. Außerdem läuft da der Browser, wenn ich spiele und gleichzeit Informationen zum Spiel brauche oder DVD/TV. Auf dem CRT läuft normalerweise der Browser, dort wird gearbeitet und gespielt.


----------



## smaXer (16. April 2008)

meiner


----------



## mklapper (16. April 2008)

*Mein Desktop*

Warum nicht mal ein Motorrad das was anders aussieht. 
Auflösung 1280 * 1024 mit Zune und Rainlendar auf dem guten alten XP.


----------



## wolf7 (17. April 2008)

Haxti schrieb:


> Hier sind meine zwei... Normal auch 1280 und das zweite erschlißt sich glaub ich von selbst... Das icq 5.1 sah mit dem skin geiler aus.... das 6er ist ******** außerdem such ich fürs xfire noch die version in schwarz, damits passt



was isn das für ein icq skin? sieht echt geil aus...


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (17. April 2008)

meiner


----------



## agamemmnon (17. April 2008)

Hallo

Hier ist dann mal meiner 1680 x 1050 auf 20" TFT.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. April 2008)

So Nabend,

da ich ja meinen "schön" aufgeräumten Desktop nicht vornethalten will,

hier mal ein Screen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe es nunmal ein aufgeräumten Desktop zu haben. Deshalb habe ich 2 Ordner rechts oben wo ich alle Verknüpfungen reinmache.


PS....hier mal was zum lachen....loool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (24. April 2008)

wolf7 schrieb:


> was isn das für ein icq skin? sieht echt geil aus...



ICQ-Tools.de: Firefox ~ ICQ Skins, Tools, Blumen, Downloads...


----------



## titan86 (26. April 2008)

Hier sind meine beiden Desktop-Favoriten 
Original: 3600x1200 (24"+22")
Taskleiste is ausgeblendet


----------



## GreyFoxX (27. April 2008)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper: Deviantart
VS: Peppered Three
ICQ: ProjectVii 2.0
MSN: WinVista Black
WinAmp: GlassAmp_Final


----------



## alkirk (27. April 2008)

Meiner


----------



## Janny (27. April 2008)

GreyFoxX schrieb:


> Meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiler Hintergrund, kannste den vielleicht mal als normales Bild hier Posten oder nen Link wäre auch nicht Schlecht?!


----------



## Marbus16 (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lappi

An die anderen Desktops komm ich jetzt nicht ran, da Rechner verliehen. Hält aber nicht mehr lange, Mittoch werden Main sowie Laptop blank gemacht.


----------



## ReNeY (29. April 2008)

so meiner im Anhang


----------



## Fransen (29. April 2008)

Hier mal wieder einer von mir......
Ist zwar net Xtreme aber voll Understatement

Greeze 
Fransen

@Janny 
cooles Wallpaper^^


----------



## Bang0o (2. Mai 2008)

|
|
¤


----------



## EGThunder (3. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein aktueller XP-Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## Bang0o (3. Mai 2008)

umstieg auf ubuntu

dank an marbus ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Mai 2008)

Das geht runter wie Öl. 

Sollt auch mal Ubuntu mit GUI antesten, bisher hab ich nur die Servervarianten genutzt, bash only ^^


----------



## Lucca (4. Mai 2008)

Da es ja jetzt langsam etwas sommerlicher wird, habe ich auch meinen Desktop an diese Jahreszeit angepasst. Ob das jetzt extreme ist... ? Denke eher nicht, aber sicher hübsch anzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Mai 2008)

Gibts das ganze auch ohne das Geschreibsel da?

(Also dieses Celestia blabla)


----------



## Lucca (5. Mai 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Gibts das ganze auch ohne das Geschreibsel da?
> 
> (Also dieses Celestia blabla)



Ja sicher, aber ich hab es bisher nur in schlechterer Auflösung gefunden und daher ertrage ich lieber den Schriftzug.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Mai 2008)

Veraltet


----------



## Bang0o (9. Mai 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------



## Haxti (9. Mai 2008)

jop... deswegen ja hier im forum, weil automatisch oder imageshack oder so


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Mai 2008)

Haxti schrieb:


> jop... deswegen ja hier im forum, weil automatisch oder imageshack oder so


Du nix deutsch spreken?



Bang0o schrieb:


> http://images.pctflux.net/20080509561919/desktop%2005%2007%202.PNG
> sry bisschen gross


tztz, dabei bietet doch gerade PCTFlux Thumbnails an... 

meiner vom Laptop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (10. Mai 2008)

meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (11. Mai 2008)

Meiner auf dem Notebook ist gerade wieder schön schlicht, wie sich das für ein frisch installiertes Vista gehört:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Mai 2008)

Hab gerade den Vista Mizer nochmal neu installiert. Sieht jetzt noch Standard mäßig aus.


----------



## das_ICH (11. Mai 2008)

So schauts bei mir daheim aus, gerade wegen dem Vista Startmenü bin ich zum Minimalist geworden, der Hintergrund ist ein Dreamscene Hintergrund, schade das das Vista Logo kein Planet ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreyFoxX (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KLick Mich Sanft für GrÖsser!!


----------



## redfalcon (12. Mai 2008)

http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/3136/dirtyqd5.jpg
_
Edit by McZonk: Maximale Bildbreite 900px und bitte die Forenuploadfunktion nutzen, anstatt angsamer externer Bilderhoster._


----------



## Bang0o (12. Mai 2008)

ha du musst noch blubb, deine downloads ordnen und die blumen giessen! ab ab!


----------



## holzkreuz (12. Mai 2008)

So hier mal meiner wieder...
Und der von meinem Laptop


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Mai 2008)

Lucca schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt langsam etwas sommerlicher wird, habe ich auch meinen Desktop an diese Jahreszeit angepasst. Ob das jetzt extreme ist... ? Denke eher nicht, aber sicher hübsch anzusehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augenkrebs.... sorry aber nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Bang0o (12. Mai 2008)

mein geschmack isses auch net - zu wenig blut und tote
aber poste doch ml deinen desktop sitzriese


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Mai 2008)

bidde schön. Nicht wirklich Spektakulär.

Der Typ in der Mitte bin ich.

@bangoo: wo hast du diesen Smileyscreen her?


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2008)

Desktop Wallpapers · Gallery · 3D-Art | Free Desktop Backgrounds Wallpapers 1600x1200


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Desktop vom Dual P3-933MHz. Ist Vista Business. Der steckt das recht flüssig weg, das fehlende Aero ist auf die DX8-Matrox G550 LowProfile PCI zurückzuführen.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

die smiley-Wallpaper in beiden Versionen gibts originalerweise auch bei*** where ART meets application![/url]
*** by ~BeBz on deviantART[/url]*** by ~BeBz on deviantART[/url]


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2008)

xp hätt auch gereicht
: muhaha in emo gibts die auch


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> xp hätt auch gereicht



Bisschen was sollten die beiden CPUs auch zu tun haben. Der idelt eh meist bei 1% Last rum, war wohl nur grad wegen dem ollen Snipping Tool.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Bisschen was sollten die beiden CPUs auch zu tun haben. Der idelt eh meist bei 1% Last rum, war wohl nur grad wegen dem ollen Snipping Tool.


dann mch linux + folding @ home druf!


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> dann mch linux + folding @ home druf!



Mit Ubuntu hab ich mich schon abgequält, das will einfach nicht vernünftig mehr laufen.

F@H ist dann aber wieder zuviel für die beiden Schmuckstücke, außerdem müsst ich dann auch das NT mal ersetzen, das ist schon im Idle sehr laut...


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2008)

mhh gut junger padawan schüler ^^
so schluss mit smalltalk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leapahead (14. Mai 2008)

A tribute to 3dfx!

Eine Linksammlung von Wallpaper-Seiten findet ihr hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (19. Mai 2008)

Sommer feeling  + mein lieblings wallpaper

[URL="http://images.pctflux.net/image.php?id=20080519370120"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## stabilox (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bei mir zur Zeit aus.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Mai 2008)

Naja ich habe momentan ein "STINO" Desktop...

Fällt leider kein gescheites Desktop Bild ein...


----------



## m4h (31. Mai 2008)

das ist z.zt meiner... da er gerade abends in nem dunklen zimmer doch recht hell ist wird der wohl bald wieder verschwinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1280x800 + 1200x1600 (laptop + 20"@pivot)


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Juni 2008)

hab heut nen schöneren desktop geschossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



same config as above, nur kann man hier die eigentlichen screen-größen besser erkennen.


----------



## Bang0o (1. Juni 2008)

meine mit neuem windows blinds 6.02 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das rote X unten in der taskleiste ist übrigens mein neues trojanisches haustier 
hat einer ne idee wie ichs weg bekomme? bei msconfig und ashampoo startup tuner taucht nix auf :/


----------



## DOTL (1. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber sowas geht echt zu weit. Zum einen haben solche Diskussionen hier nichts verloren, zum anderen ist es schlichtweg dreist ungefragt fremde Chatlogs zu posten. Ein solches Verhalten ist schlichtweg inakzeptabel!

Ich habe die besagten Postings entfernt.


----------



## m4h (2. Juni 2008)

und warum wurde mein großes bild entfernt wenn thilo am anfang schreibt das max 1024px große bilder gepostet werden können? finde ich dann shon etwas komisch!


----------



## AMDSempron (2. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> mhh gut junger padawan schüler ^^
> so schluss mit smalltalk:
> 
> 
> ...


Moin!
Kannst du mir das Bild vielleicht geben oder sagen wo ich das herbekomme? Ich find das nämlich total cool!


----------



## Bang0o (2. Juni 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kannst du mir das Bild vielleicht geben oder sagen wo ich das herbekomme? Ich find das nämlich total cool!


http://jj.am/gallery/d/35375-2/vaderhedge.gif


----------



## holzkreuz (2. Juni 2008)

So hier mal meiner wieder


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2008)

Mal n kleines Update 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ReNeY (2. Juni 2008)

meiner


----------



## AMDSempron (2. Juni 2008)

http://daten-lager.net/files/file1212423665Desktop.jpg
sind ein 17" CRT und ein 19" CRT


----------



## ReNeY (2. Juni 2008)

Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien???


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien???



Dito

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Juni 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien???



er möchte nicht dass ich das geheimnis lüfte 

na gut, die geheimnislüftung wäre ja wieder gegen die forenregeln...


----------



## AMDSempron (2. Juni 2008)

Ich kanns auch selber sagen, immerhin weiß doch eh Onkel Schäuble und Papa ICQ immer, was wir immer fürn Saukrams labern xDDD

Ne, es ist ein Politikrefereat, Thema waren Menschenrechte, i-wie war mir klar, dass es Kommentare gibt als mir einer gesagt hat, dass es für einen nicht Involvierten nicht so normal klingt... 
Naja, ich bin aber noch am Überlegen, die Auflösung runterzuschalten, erkenn mal da was...


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Juni 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch selber sagen, immerhin weiß doch eh Onkel Schäuble und Papa ICQ immer, was wir immer fürn Saukrams labern xDDD
> 
> Ne, es ist ein Politikrefereat, Thema waren Menschenrechte, i-wie war mir klar, dass es Kommentare gibt *als mir einer gesagt hat, dass es für einen nicht Involvierten nicht so normal klingt... *
> Naja, ich bin aber noch am Überlegen, die Auflösung runterzuschalten, erkenn mal da was...



müssen halt die "dummen" ran wenn die gymmis versagen  

nein das ist keine beleidigung, ich zähle mich hierbei zu den "dummen"...
>>""<<!!


----------



## AMDSempron (3. Juni 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> müssen halt die "dummen" ran wenn die gymmis versagen
> 
> nein das ist keine beleidigung, ich zähle mich hierbei zu den "dummen"...
> >>""<<!!





Noch mal auf Normaldeutsch bitte :x


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juni 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Noch mal auf Normaldeutsch bitte :x



Das kann er nicht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## RomeoJ (3. Juni 2008)

Moinsen,

hier ist mein "neuer" Desktop....aber sicherlich nicht der letzte...warte nur auf meine 2`te ReptorX dann mache ich BS wieder neu und habe wieder neues Desktop...


----------



## Bang0o (3. Juni 2008)

schick
aber was hat es denn mit diesen knuddeligen schafen auf sich?
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## RomeoJ (3. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> schick
> aber was hat es denn mit diesen knuddeligen schafen auf sich?
> hab ich was verpasst?




hehe...ne..ich   diese Wallpaper der Schafe....

Habe ganze Sammlung davon...

Hier habe es mal Hochgeladen, ist alles Freeware....

KLICK..MICH..GANZ...FEST
_*

Wenn einer noch mehr hat, immer her damit....



*_


----------



## m4h (4. Juni 2008)

der wird jetzt fürs erste mal bleiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hehe...ne..ich   diese Wallpaper der Schafe....
> 
> Habe ganze Sammlung davon...
> 
> ...



bitte lieber hier klicken für rapidshare-freien download.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juni 2008)

Wem die schafe zu knudlig sind nimt den hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kry0 (6. Juni 2008)

Meiner... 
relativ schlicht


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wechseln sich ständig zwei Desktopbilder ab ...
_(Ich stehe auf Game Wallpapers   )_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Eigentliche Auflösung = am Desktop 1680 x 1050 und in Games 1920 x 1080     _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hehe...ne..ich   diese Wallpaper der Schafe....
> 
> Habe ganze Sammlung davon...
> 
> ...



Die Schafe sind voll geil. Die gefallen meiner Freundin bestimmt 

Danke.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## PCTom (7. Juni 2008)

nichts besonderes das Hintergrundbild wechsle ich auch nach Lust und Laune





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe fenstertitel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laptop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desktop


----------



## Bang0o (9. Juni 2008)

yeah bridge builder ftw!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> yeah bridge builder ftw!
> PCTFlux // Uploads, Downloads, Images and more



nenn die bilder mal nich unbenannt 

mal kein blutiges bild, was is mit dir los?


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Juni 2008)

Ihr mit Eurem Gewalt-Verhärlichen-Bildern...*lool*

Ich musste gestern XP drauf machen wieder.....hatte Vista Probs und mag das BS auch nicht...naja nun wieder neuen Desktop...

Aber noch nicht aufgeräumt, bin ich gerade dabei... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (9. Juni 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> nenn die bilder mal nich unbenannt
> 
> mal kein blutiges bild, was is mit dir los?


och komm blos wenn ein speznaz grad mal paar zombies aübern haufen schiesst is das doch nicht gleich gewalttätig


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gefragt, ich darf


----------



## holzkreuz (10. Juni 2008)

Gott sei Dank ist meine Freundin sehr locker


----------



## SilentKilla (10. Juni 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist meine Freundin sehr locker



Hübsch anzusehen 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## holzkreuz (10. Juni 2008)

Is leider nich meine Freundin 

Ist der Haken am Bild


----------



## SilentKilla (10. Juni 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Is leider nich meine Freundin
> 
> Ist der Haken am Bild



Trotzdem hübsch anzusehen. 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2008)

Mein aktueller Arbeits-PC *angeb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redfalcon (17. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Arbeits-PC *angeb*



WP bitte


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Juni 2008)

Ich passe meine Fensterfarbe immer dem Hintergrundbild an. Letzens hatte ich noch einen orangen Sonnenuntergang -> oranges Vista. Jetzt habe ein eher schwarzes Bild -> schwarzes Vista.

Macht das noch wer?


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2008)

@PCGH_Thilo


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juni 2008)

@ Thilo
Dachte zuerst, des wäre ein normales Foto 
Schöne Auflösung


----------



## holzkreuz (17. Juni 2008)

@aurion: Klar, passe meine Styles immer den WP's an.

Sieht ansonten n bissl dumm aus..


----------



## redfalcon (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KvD (21. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meins

ori 1680x1050


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Juni 2008)

Update: Neues Wallpaper, und alle Icons vom Desktop in eine Mac-artige Leiste, die beim Berühren des rechten Randes herrausfährt.


----------



## klefreak (21. Juni 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Update: Neues Wallpaper, und alle Icons vom Desktop in eine Mac-artige Leiste, die beim Berühren des rechten Randes herrausfährt.



wie heist das Programm??

lg Klemens


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> wie heist das Programm??
> 
> lg Klemens



Das Programm heist Rocketdock von Punklabs.
Kick Mich


----------



## klefreak (21. Juni 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das Programm heist Rocketdock von Punklabs.
> Kick Mich




danke!

unterstützt aber leider kein VISTA 64 ;(  (geht doch, habs probiert  )


----------



## Bang0o (21. Juni 2008)

mittlerweile auch mit rocketdock


----------



## darksplinter (23. Juni 2008)

wie hast du das gemacht dass sie ipod kophörer wie gemalt aussehen??


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Juni 2008)

Ich nehme an, sie sind gerendert.


----------



## Bang0o (23. Juni 2008)

ich hab das gar net gemacht sondern irgendjemand anderes


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2008)

Bin gestern auf Windows Vista umgestiegen 
Und die Aero-Oberfläche sieht echt edel aus....zieht aber auch ne Menge Leistung


----------



## boss3D (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe meinen Desktop auch wieder mal aktualisiert und was könnte man da im Moment besseres nehmen, als ein schickes Diablo 3 Wallpaper!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## f3rr1s (3. Juli 2008)

Meiner D3 INC ;D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

so hier mal mein Desktop ich werde ihn aber noch verändern habe mir gestern RocketDock draufgemacht ich mag aber nicht wenn er die ganze Zeit da oben ist (sind mir dan zu viele Symbole aufm Desk) deshalb lasse ich ihn immer ausblenden
nur jetzt ist es mir oben rum wieder nen wenig leer da muss ich noch was machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2008)

Hier mal wieder meiner :


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Mal mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Juli 2008)

Hier das ist mal meiner!^^ ......


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2008)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Hier das ist mal meiner!^^ ......



Ähh ja...fehlt da nich was ?

Edith sagt: ok da ist es ja xD


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Juli 2008)

was fehlt denn da??? he??
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2008)

dein Bild wurde nich angezeigt nur der Text (siehe mein Zitat von deinem Post) aber nach meiner Antwort war das bild da


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Juli 2008)

aha ok ....... cih war wohl schneller als der Rechner!^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juli 2008)

Update vom meinem.


----------



## riedochs (6. Juli 2008)

So sieht mein neuer kleiner aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (7. Juli 2008)

is das 8.04?


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, und Originalgröße


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

So - dann mal meiner. 

Einmal beide Bildschirme: (1280x1024; 1440x900)

Aber weil man da nichts erkennen kann, hier mit nur einem Monitor. (1440x900)

Bitte keine *blöden* Kommentare zum Hintergrundbild - finde den Typen halt gut. 

@Thilo: Warum heißt der *Extreme*-Desktop-Thread? Ich kann an Desktops nichts Extremes feststellen. 

#E von Henry#
Bitte keine Bilder breiter als 800px posten...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

Du willst was extremes hier mein Flamen Dream der is hübsch animiert.
Hab leider kein Tool zum Videos aufnehmen vom Desktop
Für die Peview hier klicken.


----------



## Bang0o (12. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ja, und Originalgröße


mein ubuntu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

@JonnyB1989: Und wieder eine Funktion, die Microsoft für Vista geklaut hat.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

@ @ndrè
Du weißt doch da ganze Desing von Vista ist Geklaut von Dream Scene angefanen über die Suche bis zu den Sidebar Gadgets.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Der 3D-Flip, Aero, integrierte Suche, Sidebar, Tabbed Browsing beim IE7. Eigentlich alles.

Das einzige, was die (meines Wissen - falls falsch bitte korriegen ) nicht geklaut haben ist die UAC - und die ist auch richtig mies. 

Das Laptop - an dem ich immo dran sitze - sieht so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Tja besser gut geklaut als Schlecht neu erfunden!


----------



## fr33zZe (16. Juli 2008)

meins-->

(die Symbole, die Herr Schäuble sehen will hab ich gleich mal weg gemacht)

special thnxzz to SeLecT fürs Ausgangsmaterial...


----------



## darksplinter (16. Juli 2008)

wie hast du das gemacht mit der leiste links ?


----------



## CeresPK (16. Juli 2008)

erstaml muss man die fixierung ausschalten und dan einfach auf die Linke seite ziehen.
wieder Häckchen an Taskleiste fixieren und fertig
einfach mal auf die Taskleiste Rechtsklicken


----------



## fr33zZe (16. Juli 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> wie hast du das gemacht mit der leiste links ?


ich find so schauts besser aus 

Anleitung: wie oben beschrieben!!!


----------



## Janny (17. Juli 2008)

Mal was neues von mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Diese Site habe ich beim Googeln entdeckt. Da findet ihr für jedes OS wirklich "extreme Wallpapers".  Einfach auf "Wallpapers" klicken und staunen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2008)

> @Thilo: Warum heißt der *Extreme*-Desktop-Thread? Ich kann an Desktops nichts Extremes feststellen.



Na weil das hier (noch) das Forum von PCGH Extreme ist?


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Na weil das hier (noch) das Forum von PCGH Extreme ist?


Noch!?!?!
wie soll man denn das verstehen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Frag ich mich gerade auch?!

Vielleicht wird es einfach zum normalen "PCGH"-Forum gemacht, weil das hier für beides ist?


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

My Wallpaper. Der gute Hr. Fischer mit Bart. 

Und ja, das ist Vista.


----------



## troppa (19. Juli 2008)

Hab hier auch mal ein bischen aufgeräumt:

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (19. Juli 2008)

ich hab durch mein praktikum mal wieder lsut auf mac bekommen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathForce (19. Juli 2008)

Hier meiner


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Juli 2008)

*@DeathForce* was für Minianwendungen hast du denn in der Sidebar? habe gerade Vista bei mir drauf gemacht......

*@All* mein Desktop!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathForce (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die Anzeigen von CPU, Speicher und Netzwerk meinst die gibt es hier.
Klick Mich

Das Wetterteil heißt ViBlack Weather und das darunter Webradio Sidebar gadget


----------



## buzty (19. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.



au ja auch chic


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> My Wallpaper. Der gute Hr. Fischer mit Bart.
> 
> Und ja, das ist Vista.



mein Vista, wenn ich es denn mal benutze, sieht genau so aus. KlassikStyle for Ever


----------



## Medina (20. Juli 2008)

Hier is mal meiner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die video datei, bei der man "campers Haven lesen kann is ne bob ross folge


----------



## BenF (21. Juli 2008)

Das ist meiner. Frankfurt FTW^^


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Juli 2008)

Das hier ist mein aktueller Desktop.

Links ist das Bild zu sehen, was ich eigentlich auf ein Shirt drucken wollte um damit zur AOCT zu erscheinen...leider war der Aufdruck dann verschwommen 

2x Samsung SyncMaster 2032BW = 2x 1680x1050 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## low- (21. Juli 2008)

LoL! Geiles Bild xD


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Juli 2008)

*@MalkavianChild85* könntest du das Bild vll. mal hochladen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juli 2008)

Genau, hochladen! Das ist ein Befehl! 

Aber hat einen Orangestich das Bild! 
Ist unter Vista + Samsung TFT aber normal, da gehst du einfach unter "Farbverwaltung" und löscht den Eintrag, der da ist! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Aber hat einen Orangestich das Bild!
> Ist unter Vista + Samsung TFT aber normal, da gehst du einfach unter "Farbverwaltung" und löscht den Eintrag, der da ist!
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
Danke  Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wie ich diesen grässlichen "Farbanstrich" ändern kann.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

Wir wollen das Bild aber immer noch!


----------



## holzkreuz (27. Juli 2008)

Updaaaate

Und wieder Vista drauf


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2008)

@MalkavianChild:

Was ist das denn fuer ein Tobi unter deinen "Forum"-ICQ-Kontakten?
Kannste mir nen Link geben zu seinem Profil oder so?


----------



## GoZoU (30. Juli 2008)

Ein frisches Kubuntu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja mal richtig extrem ^^


----------



## GoZoU (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn du wüsstest wie Recht du hast. Leider will es mir nicht gelingen meine X-Fi zum Laufen zu bekommen da der Treiber bei der Installation zwei Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt. Creative bietet auch nur einen einzigen zum Download an und der ist auch nur eine Beta-Version -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein aktueller - und nein, es ist kein XP, ist Windows 2003 Server Enterprise 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mFuSE (30. Juli 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie Recht du hast. Leider will es mir nicht gelingen meine X-Fi zum Laufen zu bekommen da der Treiber bei der Installation zwei Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt. Creative bietet auch nur einen einzigen zum Download an und der ist auch nur eine Beta-Version -.-
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




Es gibt keine Linuxtreiber für die X-FI .. leider ...
Es gab mal einen jämmerlichen Versuch von Creative .... aber .... der ist in der Praxis nicht benutzbar ...


----------



## GoZoU (30. Juli 2008)

Sowas hab ich auch schon diversen Google-Treffern entnommen...schade eigentlich.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## mFuSE (30. Juli 2008)

Tja .. wer braucht schon Creative Karten? 


okee .. ich habe auch eine - allerdings dient die mir nur als Zuspieler fürs Headset - Sound kommt per spdif vom Onboardsound ^^


----------



## GoZoU (30. Juli 2008)

So wie ich das sehe, würde es mit einer Xonar aber auch nicht viel besser aussehen oder täusch ich mich?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Juli 2008)

Nabend,

ihr habt echt fette Wallpaper, mit fällt momentan nichts besonderes ein...seitem ich Vista neu gemacht habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eine genial seite für Wallpaper ?? !google hat zwar welche, aber nichts gescheites...


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juli 2008)

Dieb!
Du hast ein Wallpaper von meiner Wallpaperseite ;D


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Dieb!
> Du hast ein Wallpaper von meiner Wallpaperseite ;D



lool....im Ernst ???

Zufälle gibbet es....das der Hammer...das halt so schlicht und doch genial..passt zu mir...


----------



## boss3D (30. Juli 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Gibt es eine genial seite für Wallpaper ?? !google hat zwar welche, aber nichts gescheites...



Habe ich doch schon längst geschrieben?! 
Mal hier schauen. Die Wallpapers sind bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber "extrem" sind die meisten schon.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Juli 2008)

ohkai...thx..schaue ich mal durch...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juli 2008)

So was hüpsches neues vin WinCustomize



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (1. August 2008)

Habe zwar kein VAIO-Notebook, aber auf meinem Samsung 226bw sahen die Farben fast genauso genial aus, deswegen habe ich das jetzt ersteinmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (4. August 2008)

Mein frisches Ubuntu 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Mein frisches Ubuntu
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Mein frisches Ubuntu sieht, bis auf ein paar Verknüpfungen mehr, genau so aus. Nachdem man es ja schon bei dir sieht, muss ich keinen extrigen Screen posten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (4. August 2008)

Nachdem es mit Kubuntu ja einige Probleme gab (auch wenn es das einsteigerfreundlichste Linux sein soll ) hat Ubuntu gestern seinen Platz eingenommen und ich muss sagen, es ist mMn wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen. Bislang brauchte ich die Konsole nicht annähernd so oft wie bei Kubuntu.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. August 2008)

so meiner! cool wa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

Definitv zuviele Icons auf dem Desktop für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Special_Flo (5. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Definitv zuviele Icons auf dem Desktop für meinen Geschmack


ja da stimme ich dir zu.
für meinen auch!


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Definitv zuviele Icons auf dem Desktop für meinen Geschmack


joa geht ich brauch aber viele der sachen recht häufig deswwegen mach ich sie nicht runter


----------



## buzty (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal wieder meiner, liegt n bisschen viel drauf rum, aber iwie brauch ich die verknüpfungen alle


----------



## RomeoJ (5. August 2008)

sön...das ist mal so wie ich pers. es mag schlicht und einfach...

Aber Frage, was das für ein Player ??


----------



## buzty (5. August 2008)

itunes in der miniplayer-ansicht


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. August 2008)

jo 24 rockt


----------



## CeresPK (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nochmal meiner jetzt ist es aber mein Vista 64Bit und das EVGA-Hintergrundbild müsste einem Mazda 6 weichen


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. August 2008)

Besser gehts nicht  Mein ein und alles


----------



## DiveAndBike (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Classisi (7. August 2008)

darf ich präsentieren: Mein Desktop 
Wie bekommt ihr die Bilder in den Beitrag rein? Also nicht nur als Anhang?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2008)

Classisi schrieb:


> darf ich präsentieren: Mein Desktop
> Wie bekommt ihr die Bilder in den Beitrag rein? Also nicht nur als Anhang?
> MFG.
> Classisi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. August 2008)

Classisi schrieb:


> darf ich präsentieren: Mein Desktop
> Wie bekommt ihr die Bilder in den Beitrag rein? Also nicht nur als Anhang?
> MFG.
> Classisi




Schaue am besten hier mal vorbei...

HowTo-Bildupload.im.Forum

ist sehr gut beschrieben...


EDIT://

@Fr3@k

auch eine mögliche Antwort...*thumb up*


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

So hier mal wieder meiner


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

So mein Desktop Ohne Symbols




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schick wa^^


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Schick wa^^



Oh wir haben die gleiche freundin


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

Und ich hab noch zu ihr gesagt sie soll die Pics nicht weitergeben...

Sowas dummes


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

Toll, das hab ich ihr auch gesagt^^


----------



## RomeoJ (8. August 2008)

hehe...solch Wallpaper kann ich nicht nehmen....ist ein Gemeinsammer PC mit Frauchen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist mein aktueller...habe mal wieder Windows XP drauf gemacht...

So viel wie ich Format C:/ mache, wechsel ich noch nichtmal die Unterhosen......aber ich kann mich eben nicht entscheiden...Vista oder XP...


----------



## f3rr1s (8. August 2008)

Meine^^. Immer noch mein lieblings wallpapper.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund ist eigentlich bewegt, aber lässt sich hier so schlecht rüberbrigen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2008)

oha was denn da los kein James Blund mehr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. August 2008)

Guck' ma unten rechts beim Media Player.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. August 2008)

Hier weider mal meiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2008)

OK darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht geachtet

aber trotzdem schicker Hintergrund.

Und nochmal ein Update von mir.
Was den Hintegrund angeht bin ich sehr unentschlossen gerade.
(es gibt so viele Schöne Autos in letzter Zeit)

Ich sage nur Mazda Furai.
Das schönste Concept was es derzeit zu bewundern gibt


----------



## heartcell (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schick oder?


----------



## Bang0o (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt es ne möglichkeit die zeichn unter ner verknüpfung ganz weg zu bekommen?


----------



## frye (10. August 2008)

Also hier ist meiner. Ich habs gern Aufgeräumt mit nur dem nötigsten. NUR diesen Sony Ericsson Datei-Manager kann man in keinen Ordner tun oder Löschen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frye


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> gibt es ne möglichkeit die zeichn unter ner verknüpfung ganz weg zu bekommen?



1. Schicker Hintergrund
2. Ja, mit TweakUI geht das.


----------



## Bang0o (11. August 2008)

ah okay danke
ähh und wo genau geht das?


----------



## GoZoU (11. August 2008)

Und nochmal das inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so - aber immer noch - frische Ubuntu 8.04 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## RomeoJ (11. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> 1. Schicker Hintergrund
> 2. Ja, mit TweakUI geht das.



hmm...ich sehe nach der Aufnahme in die Systemsteuerung das Symbole nicht unter diesem Ordner...wie funzt das denn ??


----------



## DoktorX (14. August 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und nochmal das inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so - aber immer noch - frische Ubuntu 8.04
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Kannst du mal das Theme und so verlinken? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (15. August 2008)

Meiner


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. August 2008)

Cool, mit welchem Programm kann man das machen?


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Unteranderem mit dem hier: ac'tivAid


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. August 2008)

Danke - wird morgen ausprobiert.


----------



## AMDSempron (15. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Cool, mit welchem Programm kann man das machen?


Was? Das Dual Monitoring mit zweiter Taskleiste und einem Hintergrund?

Ich nehm dafür Ultramon ( Realtime Soft UltraMon )
funzt einwandfrei, man kann ne Menge einstellen und so. Ohne dieses Programm würd ich auch immer noch nur einen Monitor nehmen, Windows hat da nich so sonderlich mitgedacht
ach ja, der einzige Haken an der Sache is, dass du in Sachen Hintegründen ziemlich beschränkt bist. alternativ kannst aber auch zwei unterschiedliche nehmen, kommt auch cool.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Windows hat da nich so sonderlich mitgedacht



Das weiß ich (leider). 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Xerver (16. August 2008)

nich erschräcken is ganzschön voll gestellt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (16. August 2008)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Kannst du mal das Theme und so verlinken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich noch wüste welches das war^^...Hab das Theme und die Icons von Gnome-Look.org. Insgesamt hab ich die Icons aus drei Packs, das Meiste stammt aber aus dem Klick ob ich den Skin noch finde weiß ich nicht, falls ich ihn noch auf der Platte hab, kann ich ihn hochladen wenn du das willst.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. August 2008)

Grad was leckers bei Nvidia gezogen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (16. August 2008)

Uii verdammt lecker, gleich mal saugen.


----------



## holzkreuz (17. August 2008)

Jo wollte ich auch machen...

Nur wo gibts das WP, finde es nirgends auf der Nvidia HP


----------



## CeresPK (17. August 2008)

bei nzone.com
gibt es das

http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_nvidia_de.html


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. August 2008)

@ Klutten 
Warum hasch du mei Bild gelöscht  siehe Zitat 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte alle Bilder mit 1024 Breite max posten.


 
Das hat 1024 Breite!!!


----------



## Klutten (17. August 2008)

Das ist leider noch ein alter Hinweis. Das Forenlayout wird ab 900 Pixel Bildbreite leider zerpflückt, weshalb sich die Administration zur Änderung gezwungen sah. Ich werde Thilo anschreiben, so dass er es auch hier ändern kann. *Bitte also alle Bilder nur noch max. 900 Pixel breit.

EDIT:
1. Post bezüglich Bildbreite editiert.
*


----------



## Xerver (18. August 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Jo wollte ich auch machen...
> 
> Nur wo gibts das WP, finde es nirgends auf der Nvidia HP




Google ist dein Freund -
^^
da findet man sogut wie alles und des WP is auch dabei^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. August 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Jo wollte ich auch machen...
> 
> Nur wo gibts das WP, finde es nirgends auf der Nvidia HP



Hab auch ewigkeiten gesucht darum.

Jetzt auch hier Link(Grün) und Link2(Grau)



Xerver schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund -
> ^^
> da findet man sogut wie alles und des WP is auch dabei^^



Dann kram mal und du kriegst es nur in der falschen Auflösung und dann kuckts nicht so dolle aus.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Grad was leckers bei Nvidia gezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo hast du das Winamp Gadget her?


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2008)

Auf Grund der Nachfrage hab ich hier noch mal das Bild hochgeladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Winamp Gadget her?



Die Seite weiß ich lieder nicht mehr. Aber Gut das JonnyB1989 sowas im Backup hat. Extra für dich SilentKilla stehts hier zum DL bereit der Skin was bei mir zusehen ist is auch dabei.

EDIT Hab die Seite wieder Gefunden Klickst du hier


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Die Seite weiß ich lieder nicht mehr. Aber Gut das JonnyB1989 sowas im Backup hat. Extra für dich SilentKilla stehts hier zum DL bereit der Skin was bei mir zusehen ist is auch dabei.
> 
> EDIT Hab die Seite wieder Gefunden Klickst du hier



Oh, vielen Dank du bist sooo freundlich


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

So, dank UltraMon kann ich meine eigens erstellten Crysis-Screens in 2560x900 jetzt endlich perfekt nutzen. 

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick aufs Bild für die volle Auflösung!
Kommentare streng erwünscht. xD

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus.

Allerdings bin ich kein Fan von Desktopsymbolen.
Mein Desktop ist deshalb völlig leer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ja, eigentlich habe ich auch nicht so viele - habe aber seit letztem Wochenende nicht mehr aufgeräumt dann sammelt sich so einiges. 

Deshalb nochmal überarbeitet - viele bräuche ich eigentlich nicht, weil vieles mit der G11 bereits gespeichert ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André

/edit: Huch, falsches Bild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Kenne ich auch. Da installierste mal schnell ne Software und schon bewirft die dich mit Icons, Startmenüeinträge usw. echt nervig.

Ach ja, dieser Destop ist eigentlich mein Ausweichsystem.
Da ich ja immer noch das Pro am Laufen habe und deshalb nicht die normalen System installiert sind.

Hier mal eine Auswahl:

Der ist für meine Grafik und Office Anwendungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier für Video und Musik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fürs Internet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist für die Games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist der Vista Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNeY (20. August 2008)

meiner


nich schlecht oda?


----------



## DoktorX (24. August 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> nich schlecht oda?


Ehrlich gesagt schon. Ist aber meine Meinung.
Erstmal das hässliche grün. Dazu überall Icons. Dazu benutzt du noch den WLM. :S


----------



## ReNeY (24. August 2008)

also ich finde das Grün geil 

Ja bissel viele icons, aber die meisten brauche ich xD

Und was haste den dem WLM auszusetzen? Die ganzen updates kotzen mich an und es reicht mir xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. August 2008)

Ich glaube, dass sich das "nicht schlecht oder" nur auf die nette Dame im Hintergrund bezog. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ReNeY (25. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sich das "nicht schlecht oder" nur auf die nette Dame im Hintergrund bezog.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



genau


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Update von mir, dass sind meine Wallpaper der letzten Wochen:

Eins für Amerika:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Und eins für die Formel1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2008)

Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle so kleine Desktops?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Haha, meiner wird größer als 22" WS (1680x1050) + 19" (1280x1024). 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle so kleine Desktops?


 
Weil wir den Kopf nicht drehen wollen, wenn wir von einer Ecke zur anderen schauen möchten. 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Haha, meiner wird größer als 22" WS (1680x1050) + 19" (1280x1024).
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
An was dachtest du?
Bei uns in der Firma haben wir 40 Zöller bekommen.
Riesig.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Da will ich aber Bilder sehen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

Sind stink normale Mac Monitore, weiß halt.
Aber die Größe hat schon was.


----------



## f3rr1s (30. August 2008)

Desktop in Rot The Dark Knight einfach super Film


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Desktop in Rot The Dark Knight einfach super Film


 
Du hast ihn also gesehen.
Ist Heath wirklich so gut oder sagt man das nur, weil er nicht mehr am Leben ist?


----------



## GoZoU (30. August 2008)

Ich fand ihn klasse  ... wirklich schade, dass er in einer möglichen Fortsetzung nicht mehr dabei sein wird 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## f3rr1s (30. August 2008)

Nein Heath ist hammer wie er das rüber bringt ist einfach unglaublich gut !


----------



## Medina (31. August 2008)

Da is mal meiner. Ist noch ent soviel drauf, hab erst neulich formatiert


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Vollbild: http://suicidesolution.net/for/gnomebg.jpg


----------



## Lee (1. September 2008)

Öhmm, wieviel Zoll sind das?^^


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2008)

2x 22" oder auch 2x 1680x1050 - wie du es magst ^^


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

richtig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Ist doch ganz einfach - erstmal schaust du ob beide Monitiore das gleiche Seitenverhältnis haben (sprich oben und unten schwarze Streifen).
Wenn nicht muss du den Breitewert einfach durch 2 teilen _(3360 / 2 = 1680)_.

Ansonsten musste etwas "Kenntnis" haben - z.B. bei _2720x1024_ - das 1024 sollte dir ja von 1280x1024 bekannt vorkommen und dann einfach 2720 - 1280 = 1440. Und da kommen ja dann nur 1440x900 und 1440x1050 in Frage - aber letzteres kann es nicht sein, da die Höhe ja nur 1024 ist.

Also ist es eine Combo aus einem 1280x1024er und einem 1440x900er. 

JJJJJAAA, ich hatte langweile. 

@Klutten: 





> *2x 22" *oder auch 2x 1680x1050



Nicht unbedingt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Es gibt inzwischen auch 15.4" Laptopdisplays mit 1680.. da könnte ja auch ein externer 22" noch angeschlossen sein


----------



## Adrenalize (1. September 2008)

Mein Momentaner Desk.


----------



## aurionkratos (1. September 2008)

Habe ihn aber (leider) noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## UpZero (1. September 2008)

meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Crysis FTW. 

Dualmonitor rockt mit solchen Hintergrundbildern. 
Hat jemand Interesse? 2560x900px. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Zu klein. Und Crysis mag ich net


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2008)

Dam kann ich mich anschließen^^.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Sucht ihr Streit? 

@Olstyle: Stell' erst mal eigene Bilder rein bevor du über andere urteilst!

Gruß,
André


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @Klutten:
> Nicht unbedingt.
> Gruß,
> André



Wie heißt es so schön? Man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand blicken, in diesem Fall auch mal außerhalb dieses Threads. Im Schreibtisch-Thread wird man dann nämlich fündig und findet 2x 22" Samsung Bildschirme auf seinem Schreibtisch. Hab ich dich überzeugt und kann den Klugscheißmodus wieder ausmachen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Okey - das stimmt. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob du zu viel Freizeit hast (anscheinend ja, du bist schließlich Mod ), aber ich guck deshalb nicht im Schreibtisch-Fred nach. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2008)

@andre:
Hab ich doch(in 2960x1050)  .
Damit du nicht blättern musst:
Hier ist das Bild.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Huch. xD

Hatte nur mal schnell deine Beiträge durchgeschaut und irgendwie war der Thumb noch nicht da (ich zu doof und muss ich in den Alki-Thread ?!).

Naja, dann sag ich mal sry. 

Falls es doch irgendjemanden interessiert:
Hier ein paar _große _Bilder (2560x900) mit 4xAA und 16:1 AF.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2008)

Sind alle sehr lecker.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

In der GTA4 Engine würde ich sowas sogar gerne als Hintergrund haben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ja, finde ich auch. 

Ich wechsele den Wallpaper mehrmals täglich - ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch.
> 
> Ich wechsele den Wallpaper mehrmals täglich - ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Das macht ein Programm namens Wallpaperchanger für mich halbstündlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das macht ein Programm namens Wallpaperchanger für mich halbstündlich.


 
Halbstündlich?
Verwirrt das nicht auch oder hast du voll den Durchblick.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Kenne ich - aber geht das mit UltraMon-Screens auch? Keine Ahnung - noch nie ausprobiert. Sollte ich morgen mal machen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Halbstündlich?
> Verwirrt das nicht auch oder hast du voll den Durchblick.



Quatsch, da verwirrt nix.     

Wat, wie, wo.......

Dafür sind die Bilder zu harmlos (Landschaftsaufnahmen). Würde ich allerdings aller 30min ne neue Frau sehen, dann würde es wie da oben mit den Smilies sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Bilder zu harmlos (Landschaftsaufnahmen).


 
he he he, "Landschaftsaufnahmen". 
So nennt man also hübsche Mädchen heutzutage.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> he he he, "Landschaftsaufnahmen".
> So nennt man also hübsche Mädchen heutzutage.



Ertappt....


----------



## GoZoU (3. September 2008)

Mein aktueller unter Ubuntu


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Auch hübsch. Homogenes Gesamtbild.. Wie kriegt man die Leiste da unten?
Und woher den Hintergrund?


----------



## GoZoU (3. September 2008)

Den Hintergrund gibts bei Gnome-Look.org (musste ich aber erstmal meiner Auflösung anpassen) bei der Leiste unten handelt es sich um AWN. Als erstes musste man einige Paketquellen hinzufügen:


```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu
```
Danach kann AWN einfach installiert werden:


```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-manager-bzr
```
MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Muss ich nur noch den Tux rausretuschieren der ist mir zu albern  
Cool - danke dir!!


----------



## GoZoU (3. September 2008)

Wenn du Tux raus hast, wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du das Bild nochmal hochladen könntest 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Wenn du Tux raus hast, wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du das Bild nochmal hochladen könntest
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Ist im Anhang. Hm - aber weiß net .. irgendwie fehlt da was  Ich glaub ich mach da Werbung von mir selbst drauf oder was ähnliches


----------



## GoZoU (3. September 2008)

Danke...ist wirklich etwas leer, mach n "Joker" drauf 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Adrenalize (3. September 2008)

batman joker card - The Joker Wallpaper - Batman Wallpaper


----------



## GoZoU (3. September 2008)

Sauber  aber irgendwie hatte ich auf ne normale Joker-Karte ohne Batman drauf gehofft 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Adrenalize (3. September 2008)

Das ist halt das Originalplakat von Warner-Bros auf Wallpaper umgeschnitten.
Das Beste was ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte.


----------



## Bang0o (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

Hmm, 
offensichtlich ein Fan von George W. Bush.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. September 2008)

Das is ja noch harmlos. Wenn sollts so auskucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das is ja noch harmlos. Wenn sollts so auskucken.


 

Aha, also hier ein Fan von Osama bin Laden.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

Ja - mein 2. PC ist langweilig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja - mein 2. PC ist langweilig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
he he he,
hintergrund_001.jpg 
Was ist denn hintergrund_176.jpg?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> he he he,
> hintergrund_001.jpg
> Was ist denn hintergrund_176.jpg?



Nix gegen meine Dateinamensgebung. 

Der Monitor ist mit 15" etwas klein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nix gegen meine Dateinamensgebung.
> 
> Der Monitor ist mit 15" etwas klein.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, vor meinem 19'' hatte ich jahrelang einen 14'' CRT gehabt und der reichte mir eigentlich immer.


----------



## taks (5. September 2008)

hier ist meiner 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: wie hält man nen 14" crt bloss über jahre aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> hier ist meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Indem du gar nicht weißt, dass es auch größere Monitore gibt. 

Hey, das auf dem Bild könnte auch ich sein,
aber nur nach genügend Alk und Koks.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2008)

Meiner:


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> aber nur nach genügend Alk und Koks.


Wachsen dir dann Brüste?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Wachsen dir dann Brüste?


 
Hast du 'ne Ahnung, was mir wo alles wie lang wächst. 

Meistens erkenne ich mich dann selbst nicht mehr. Daher kann ich mich ja auch so gut selbst unter den Tisch saufen.


----------



## DenniRauch (6. September 2008)

meiner:


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

Sehr, sehr


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

Wer ist denn Fritz und Donald?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

Mich würde eher mal interessieren, was der Media Player in der Taskleiste zu suchen hat, wer benutzt den denn noch.


----------



## ReNeY (6. September 2008)

ich 

gibt ja nix besseres


----------



## Gargamel (6. September 2008)

Mein Desktop


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

Schon auch irgendwie (langweilig) schlicht.

Man erkennt nur noch am Eingabegebietsschemaleistending dass das mal ein Windows war


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2008)

Mein Desktop @ work:


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. September 2008)

Urgs, XP und klassische Theme. Kenn' ich auch: Klick!

Aber ich ja "nur" mein 2. PC.

Falls du interessiert bist, kannst du ja mal mit UltraMon und diesen Screenshots etwas Atmosphere schaffen. 

Und: Echt super Arbeit - bis 3 Uhr in der Redi.  

Gruß,
André


----------



## X_SXPS07 (7. September 2008)

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte Langweile und hab mir in Photoshop schnell (2mins) einen neuen zusammengebastelt.


----------



## DenniRauch (7. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Fritz und Donald?



Fritz bin Ich (Nickname) und Donald heißt meine Externe Platte


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

Ah!
Als ich noch Windows hatte, nannte ich die Salz, Pfeffer, Chili, ..  meine Platten/Partitionen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ah!
> Als ich noch Windows hatte, nannte ich die Salz, Pfeffer, Chili, ..  meine Platten/Partitionen


 
Ich meine Jack, Johnnie, Glen, Jim .....


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

Auch eine sehr persönliche Note


----------



## GoZoU (7. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine Jack, Johnnie, Glen, Jim .....


 Und meine hießen Daniels, Walker, Fiddich und Beam ...

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## aurionkratos (8. September 2008)

Ich bin bei der Namensvergabe ziemlich unkreativ.... Sie heißen so, wofür sie da sind: Windows, Daten, Backup....


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2008)

Testmode an?


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> > Ich meine Jack, Johnnie, Glen, Jim .....
> 
> 
> Und meine hießen Daniels, Walker, Fiddich und Beam ...
> ...



Warum benennt ihr eure Festplatten nach mir? 

@Topic:


----------



## CeresPK (8. September 2008)

mich hat gerade wieder das RC-fieber gepackt.
Star Wars RC ist das beste Spiel was es gibt (OK nicht ganz aber es ist eines der besten)
Ich habe mich mal entschlossen die Sidebar zu nutzen aber bis jetzt hatt sie mich immer noch nicht richtig überzeugt (und dabei nutze ich Vista jetzt schon 1 1/4 Jahr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

Also es soll ja Leute geben, die alle Cracks und Serial vom Deskop löschen bevor sie ihn veröffentlichen.  *duckundweg*

Gruß,
André

/edit: Die Sidebar überzeugt mich sehr - vorallem bei Dualmonitor. Da nimmt es dann nicht so viel Platz weg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also es soll ja Leute geben, die alle Cracks und Serial vom Deskop löschen bevor sie ihn veröffentlichen.  *duckundweg*
> 
> Gruß,
> André




Lol das wäre mir garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also es soll ja Leute geben, die alle Cracks und Serial vom Deskop löschen bevor sie ihn veröffentlichen.  *duckundweg*



Wenn meinst du? Kann nirgendswo was illegales sehen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

"CustomKeys.rar"?
"ophcrack-xp-livecd-2....."? 



Gruß,
André


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Wenn meinst du? Kann nirgendswo was illegales sehen.



Komisch das du dich gleich angesprochen füllst, zumal ja auch noch jemand nach dir gepostet hat  

Naja ich sag dazu lieber nix mehr.....


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> "CustomKeys.rar"?
> "ophcrack-xp-livecd-2....."?
> 
> 
> ...



Wüsste nicht seit wann die OPH Live CD illegal währe. Und mit Custom Keys sind sind Custom Hotkeys für Warcraft 3 gemeint.

@Fr3@k: wenn ich frage wen er meint fühle ich mich angesprochen? Ja sag lieber nix mehr dazu.


achja und sorry für OT


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht seit wann die OPH Live CD illegal währe.


Aber die Lizenzbedingungen die du akzeptiert hast, hast du schon vorher gelesen oder?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

Meine ersten geh Versuche in Photoshop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Meine ersten geh Versuche in Photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

nö ich denke nicht. ich dachte Themawechsel wäre mal wieder angebracht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> nö ich denke nicht. ich dachte Themawechsel wäre mal wieder angebracht



Jo, aber ich meine jetzt wo deine ersten Gehversuche sind?  

Ich dachte da kommt jetzt noch nen Bild


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Aber die Lizenzbedingungen die du akzeptiert hast, hast du schon vorher gelesen oder?


Man soll es halt nur an eigenen Rechnern versuchen, und zumindest ich hab das rein Interesse halber wirklich mal gemacht.

Davon abgesehen funzt die freeware Live-CD afaik eh nur wenn der alte Lan-Manager noch aktiv ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

hier mein desktop

ich stehe eher auf sehr übersichtlich


----------



## k-b (9. September 2008)

Übersichtlich und Garnix ist ein Unterschied!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Übersichtlich und Garnix ist ein Unterschied!




ich steh eben nich so auf desktop symbole, dafür is meine taskleiste voll bis oben hin


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

das ist der Arbeitsdesktop.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. September 2008)

Sehr schön - die Combo 1280x1024 plus 1024x768 wird es an meinem 2. PC auch bald geben. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## aurionkratos (9. September 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Testmode an?



Nein, ich lasse mir das generell einblenden, kann man in der Registry einstellen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich steh eben nich so auf desktop symbole, dafür is meine taskleiste voll bis oben hin


 
Mein Desktop ist Symbolfrei. 
Und meine Taskleiste ist nicht zugemüllt.


----------



## Lee (9. September 2008)

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Desktop ist Symbolfrei.
> Und meine Taskleiste ist nicht zugemüllt.



hmm, wär mal ne überlegung wert, also symbolfrei^^
ich benutze die eh nicht, bin eher der freund von tasten kürzel 

aber den papierkorb brauch ich ab und an mal


----------



## k-b (10. September 2008)

Meine Taskleiste ist auf das minimalste reduziert. Das Anwendungenmenü schön nach Anwendungsgebiete (Büro, ..) sortiert.

Was man dringend braucht haue ich in den Autostart (FF, Konversation, Pidgin, Amarok, Yakuake, Katapult) und was man danach noch braucht starte ich entweder direkt per Katapult oder Konsole (Yakuake).
Gegen Katapult (für Windows gibts so eine Middleware auch - heißt Launchy) ist Shortcut-suchen-klicken rückständig


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Meine Taskleiste ist auf das minimalste reduziert. Das Anwendungenmenü schön nach Anwendungsgebiete (Büro, ..) sortiert.
> 
> Was man dringend braucht haue ich in den Autostart (FF, Konversation, Pidgin, Amarok, Yakuake, Katapult) und was man danach noch braucht starte ich entweder direkt per Katapult oder Konsole (Yakuake).
> Gegen Katapult (für Windows gibts so eine Middleware auch - heißt Launchy) ist Shortcut-suchen-klicken rückständig




das muss ich mir mal näher anschauen, danke für den tip


----------



## Medina (10. September 2008)

@ Lee

Die Theme kenn ich irendwo her^^
Hab ich die dir gegeben oda haste die selber gefunden (deviantarts?)

greetz


----------



## Bang0o (14. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer schön desktops posten^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass du Grün magst ?


----------



## fritzzz (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## SteVe (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/img/desktop241.png


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Audi sind sehr geil! Getuned zwar nimme so .. 

aber welcher ist das? Der neue A3?? S3?

Von der Front her könnts n A4 sein, aber nur zweit Türen?


----------



## Fransen (15. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Audi sind sehr geil! Getuned zwar nimme so ..
> 
> aber welcher ist das? Der neue A3?? S3?
> 
> Von der Front her könnts n A4 sein, aber nur zweit Türen?



Der A3 in der "Clubsport" Edition.
-->>das Auto gab' es nur für das VW Wörthersee treffen.


----------



## SteVe (15. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Audi sind sehr geil! Getuned zwar nimme so ..
> 
> aber welcher ist das? Der neue A3?? S3?
> 
> Von der Front her könnts n A4 sein, aber nur zweit Türen?



Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro

Hier gibt es das Wallpaper:
Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro Wallpaper | Audi | Cars | High Resolution & Widescreen Wallpapers


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Krass - warum ein Audi für ein VW-Treffen? 


Wenn ich endlich mal als erfolgreicher Software Engineer Kohle verdien kommt auf jeden Fall ein A6 her  Firmenwagen unzo! 

Audi hat einfach Emotionen.


----------



## fritzzz (15. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Krass - warum ein Audi für ein VW-Treffen?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich endlich mal als erfolgreicher Software Engineer Kohle verdien kommt auf jeden Fall ein A6 her  Firmenwagen unzo!
> ...



Anstatt des A6 lieber nen A5, sieht viel schnittger aus


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2008)

um mal den Audi Fieber entgegenzuwirken:
hier mal mein Desktop.
mit einem Wunderschönen Mazda 3MPS

wie kann man nur Audi schön finden (OK der A5 und R8 sehen gut aus)
aber an nem A3 ist doch nix besonderes.
alle Audis haben fast die gleiche Front und Heck ist auch bald bei jedem das selbe.
Die schönsten Autos aus Schland sind 
1. BMW 135i Coupe
2. Opel Astra OPC
3. VW scirocco
dan ne ganze zeit lang nichts und dan der R8

generell bauen die Italiener die schönsten Autos
und die Japaner die zuverlässigsten (siehe Mazda  und Subaru )


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Opel von vor 5 Jahren 
*duck*

Generell .. zur Zeit gibt es so viele asiatische Neuwagen, die sehen aus wie deutsche Gebrauchtwagen von vor 10 Jahren .. Marken, die ich zuvor noch nie gesehen hab.


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

fritzzz schrieb:


> Anstatt des A6 lieber nen A5, sieht viel schnittger aus


Na hoffentlich gibts in 2, 3 Jahren den neuen A6 .. dann hab ich auch genug Rücklagen


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Opel von vor 5 Jahren
> *duck*
> 
> Generell .. zur Zeit gibt es so viele asiatische Neuwagen, die sehen aus wie deutsche Gebrauchtwagen von vor 10 Jahren .. Marken, die ich zuvor noch nie gesehen hab.


also ich finde das nur Teilweiße so z.B. kann ich deine Aussage bei den Japanischen und Koreanischen Autos nicht nachvollziehen.
Aber was die Chinesen und Konsorten da abziehen finde ich auch nicht gut.

OPEL vor 5 Jahren ????
Mazda hatt da nen schnuckeliges Ding aufm Markt was ich mir jederzeit kaufen würede (wenn Geld und Alter vorhanden wären)


----------



## fritzzz (15. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also ich finde das nur Teilweiße so z.B. kann ich deine Aussage bei den Japanischen und Koreanischen Autos nicht nachvollziehen.
> Aber was die Chinesen und Konsorten da abziehen finde ich auch nicht gut.
> 
> OPEL vor 5 Jahren ????
> Mazda hatt da nen schnuckeliges Ding aufm Markt was ich mir jederzeit kaufen würede (wenn Geld und Alter vorhanden wären)



Also ich muss hier k-b voll und ganz zustimmen, optisch macht mazda überhaupt nichts her (finde ich persönlich). Seit Jahren verändert sich da nichts großartig. Auch der Wagen auf deinem Desktop sieht eher durchschnittlich aus. Jedoch stimmt das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis und die Qualität ist okay (meistens zumindest).


----------



## SteVe (15. September 2008)

Das ist doch alles eine Geschmackssache. 
Ist doch super wenn die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind. Stellt euch doch nur mal vor es gibt *nur noch* Audi oder BMW oder beispielsweise Mazda. Das wäre doch langweilig.


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Ein schönes Schlusswort zu der Thematik


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2008)

fritzzz schrieb:


> Also ich muss hier k-b voll und ganz zustimmen, optisch macht mazda überhaupt nichts her (finde ich persönlich). Seit Jahren verändert sich da nichts großartig. Auch der Wagen auf deinem Desktop sieht eher durchschnittlich aus. Jedoch stimmt das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis und die Qualität ist okay (meistens zumindest).




Ich rede doch nicht nur von Mazda ( der RX 8 und der neue 6er sehen doch gut aus was ihr nur habt!!)
sondern z.B. auch von Toyota oder Subaru, Mitsubishi nicht zu vergessen.
Was zuverlässigkeit angeht sind diesen Marken alle Top
Und für mich macht ein Subaru Impreza oder ein Mazda MPS3 mehr her als ein , achsotoller, Audi A3, A4, A6 (ist eh alles das gleiche)
einem S3 sieht man an das er gleich weg sein kann wenn man hinter ihm herfährt aber bei nem süßen MPS3 denkt sich der "kluge" Audi-Fahrer "ihh so nen scheiß Japsen ziehe ich doch mit meinen 2.0Liter Maschinchen voll ab!"
aber da hatt er die Rechnung nicht mit den 260 Pferdchen im Mazda gemacht

Subaru hatt bis letztes Jahr das Äußere seines Prestigeträgers Impreza auch kaum verändert und trotzdem wirkte er immer neu.
Die Disigner werden wohl aus gutem Grund so handel, und zwar weil sie potenziele Käufer mit einem neuen Design eventl. verschrecken könnten.
(aus diesem Grund finde ich Subaru mutig, der neue Impreza hatt ja nun gar keine Ähnlichkeit zum Vorgänger)

die 4 großen Japanischen Hersteller haben zudem besondere Motoren
Subaru: erster Diesel-Boxermotor der in Großserie gebaut wird (VW hatte auch mal einen im Käfer drin aber der geriet schnell in Vergessenheit)
Toyota: dieser 177PS Common-Rail Diesel
Mazda: einzige Marke die bis jetzt noch Autos mit Wankelmotor herstellt
Mitsubishi: durchweg gute Spritsparende Motoren


*EDIT:sorry hab das schlusswort nicht gelesen 
jetzt höre ich aber auf mit oT
*


----------



## AMDSempron (15. September 2008)

meiner


----------



## Bang0o (15. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du Grün magst ?


jap


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Meine Meinung: Grün | Nerdcore


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Ich sehe es schon kommen - bald gibt es in der Rumpelkammer einen "Lieblingsfarben"-Thread.  

Bevor ihr fragt: Meine ist *blau*!


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/24023-ist-eure-lieblingsfarbe.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/24023-ist-eure-lieblingsfarbe.html



Ey lol  

Schade das man nicht mehrere Auswählen kann


----------



## Honk53 (16. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ey lol
> 
> Schade das man nicht mehrere Auswählen kann



jop^^ dann würde ich nämlich blau,schwarz und
grün-weiß-rot  nehmen^^


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

Der Thread heißt ja auch: Was ist eure Lieblingsfarbe? Nicht "Welche Farbe mögt ihr ein bisschen?"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt ja auch: Was ist eure Lieblingsfarbe? Nicht "Welche Farbe mögt ihr ein bisschen?"



Wenn man sich aber nicht entscheiden kann?  Is genauso als wenn mich jemand nach meiner Lieblingsband fragt......gibts nich....sondern nur Lieblingsband*s *


----------



## Honk53 (16. September 2008)

man kann doch auch mehrere lieblingsfarben haben^^


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber nicht entscheiden kann?  Is genauso als wenn mich jemand nach meiner Lieblingsband fragt......gibts nich....sondern nur Lieblingsband*s *


bei den Bands stimme ich dir zu 
Farbe ist nur Schwarz danach kommt ne Weile nix und dann kommt Bordeaux rot...und lila


----------



## Janny (20. September 2008)

Joar, dies echt Hübsch  keine Frage..


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Ist das Bill von Tokio Hotel?


----------



## Honk53 (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ist das Bill von Tokio Hotel?


 naja ich würde ehr denken das das eva longoria ist^^ aber sicher bin ich mir da nich so


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Kenn mich mit Schauspielern au net so aus


----------



## X_SXPS07 (20. September 2008)

lesen müsste mal halt schon können k-b


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Ich glaub doch net alles was ich auf Desktops von Fremden  sehe!


----------



## Janny (21. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ist das Bill von Tokio Hotel?



1. willste jetzt Eva longoria beleidigen oder was? 
2. Der Name der da steht stimmt schon..


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Kenn mich nich so aus mit Society und Models, sorry  Wollte dich nicht beleidigen


----------



## aurionkratos (21. September 2008)

neues windows, neues wallpaper


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

Ich will auch mal wieder


----------



## Potman (27. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop


----------



## moonrail (27. September 2008)

Dann zeige ich meinen aktuellen Desktop auch mal.

@ Potman

Schön schlicht.


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Ging die Startleiste nicht höher?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder ein neuer Wallpaper. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. September 2008)

2 Bildschirme? Du...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. September 2008)

Ja, zwei Stück.

1280x1024 + 1440x900. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist zwar schon was älter, so sieht es ungefähr aber immer noch aus. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

Was ist denn das da oben, ein Plattenspieler?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. September 2008)

Duu.......

Das ist 'ne PS3 60GB () und wehe du sagst noch einmal, nur ein einziges Mal Plattenspieler....

Gruß,
André


----------



## moonrail (27. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ging die Startleiste nicht höher?


 Doch das schon, ich finde es aber so besser, allein wegen den Schnellstartsymbolen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Duu.......
> 
> Das ist 'ne PS3 60GB () und wehe du sagst noch einmal, nur ein einziges Mal Plattenspieler....
> 
> ...


 
Na ja, liegt halt etwas merkwürdig da rum  *duck und weg*


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Quantum mag diese tollen Geräte wohl nicht 

Cool Andre! Hab au eine  
Selten Konsolenzocker hier zu finden! PS3 rockt!!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2008)

Mal wieder mein Wallpaper gewechselt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxt (28. September 2008)

naja hier is meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad1977 (28. September 2008)

und hier mener


----------



## Chris (28. September 2008)

und meiner


----------



## Nyze (28. September 2008)

Meins ^^


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2008)

Servus.

Hier mal mein aktueller. (muß ich da was weg retuschieren?)


----------



## Eddie315 (28. September 2008)

So hier mein Desktop, reale Auflösung 1680*1050 , viel spass beim anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiEpS (28. September 2008)

Hier mein aktueller:


----------



## Xaaris (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der is sogar selbst gemacht


----------



## kaputtnix (28. September 2008)

nun gut, da ihr ja alle eure desktops gezeigt habt, zeige ich euch nun mal mein konstruktives chaos


----------



## antoine (28. September 2008)

Hier, meiner!

Sehr minimalistisch und dezent...


----------



## namoet (28. September 2008)

meiner, ist schon etwas älter


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2008)

Ich auch mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Hunter (28. September 2008)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## CrysisCore (28. September 2008)

meiner einer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2008)

Hier mal meiner
Edit d00mfreak: Bilder mit max 900 px Breite posten


----------



## logiTech (28. September 2008)

mein screen darf auch nich fehlen^^


----------



## Gobbers (28. September 2008)

dies ist mein desktop


----------



## butter_milch (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein FROG aus Metal Gear. Das wohl geilste Game überhaupt. Und die FROGs sind ja auch nicht gerade unsexy 

Ansonsten lege ich viel Wert auf Ordnung. Namen brauche ich nicht, das Icon genügt mir völlig um mich zurecht zu finden.

lG, butter


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

In MGS4 macht mich sogar der Arsch von Snake an 

Leider ist das Spiel an sich etwas langweilig, hab scho ewig keine Motivation weiterzuspielen und zock lieber das 100te mal das neue Metallica album in Guitar Hero


----------



## CeresPK (28. September 2008)

wer hat den hier wieder ein Bild zu breit gepostet xD

naja ich kehre auf jedenfall wieder zu meinen Wurzeln zurück mit diesem Desk^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trader Joe's (28. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, das ist mein desktop

PS:Eine Frage ich kann Folgenden User nicht finden zu dem das Bild mit den Stormtroopers gehört (Bild zu: PCGH Extreme: Zeigt her eure Desktops_907447)
Hilfe wäre super  thx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sadburai (28. September 2008)

hier mal meiner...


----------



## CeresPK (28. September 2008)

@Traders Joe´s
das wäre dann woll mal ich was^^


----------



## d00mfreak (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo270586 (28. September 2008)

ich glaube ich brauche mich hier auch nicht zu verstecken!file:///D:/Downloads/Desktop.JPG


----------



## Martin26871 (29. September 2008)

*Mein VISTA Desktop:*


----------



## butter_milch (29. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> In MGS4 macht mich sogar der Arsch von Snake an
> 
> Leider ist das Spiel an sich etwas langweilig, hab scho ewig keine Motivation weiterzuspielen und zock lieber das 100te mal das neue Metallica album in Guitar Hero



Ich rede von der Gesamtheit der MG-Spiele. Eine bessere Story habe ich in noch keinem Spiel erlebt. Mich haut sie immer wieder um.

So Partygames spiel ich nicht


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

Ka kenne die älteren Teile nicht. Hätte mir das spiel aber besser vorgestellt


----------



## elan-eo-akin (29. September 2008)

*Star Trek Controls*

Das ist mein Desktop, sämtliche systemintegrierten Funktionen werden von dieser Oberfläche aus gesteuert, keine Symbole, keine Fenster. Dazu noch mit schön dynamisch animierten Objekten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2008)

*AW: Star Trek Controls*



elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> Das ist mein Desktop, sämtliche systemintegrierten Funktionen werden von dieser Oberfläche aus gesteuert, keine Symbole, keine Fenster. Dazu noch mit schön dynamisch animierten Objekten.
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6831/desk1im9.jpg
> 
> ...



Bitte die Bilder auf den Server laden, Imageshack ist verdammt langsam 

Das wäre mir aber nen bisschen zu Crazy sone "Oberfläche"


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Star Trek Controls*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das wäre mir aber nen bisschen zu Crazy sone "Oberfläche"



oh ja ,ir is das auch zu crazy^^


----------



## elan-eo-akin (29. September 2008)

ihr seid wohl keine fans...?


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> ihr seid wohl keine fans...?


davon wohl nicht^^


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> ihr seid wohl keine fans...?


Die meisten hier ham keine Ahnung von Musik, Filmen oder sonstigen Medien. Star Trek rulez


----------



## elan-eo-akin (29. September 2008)

Da sind meiner Ansicht nach schwere Defizite im kulturellen Unterhaltungsritus...  weiterhin in der Akzeptanz von anmütiger Systemgestaltung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Die meisten hier ham keine Ahnung von Musik, Filmen oder sonstigen Medien. Star Trek rulez


Wenn man damit nicht aufgewachsen ist, ist es öde 

Aber etwas Gutes hat Star Trek....wenn man sich heutzutage die Kampfscenen anguckt kann man nichtmehr aufhören zu lachen  *duck und weg*


----------



## logistics (29. September 2008)

Jo und hier mal meiner,


----------



## SashTheMash (29. September 2008)

hier ist meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal eben die desktopsymbole ausgeblendet damits ordentlich aussieht^^


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. September 2008)

Und hier ist meiner 

Irgendein geiler Nebel.


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. September 2008)

Wer das Bild haben will sende mir seine e-mail, ich schicks dann.
Achja, bitte berücksichtigt das es über zwei Monitore geht. Originalauflösung beträgt 2560 x 1024.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. September 2008)

@kyuss1975: Oja, ich hätte es gerne. 

Aber du kannst es auch hier im Forum hochladen - genauso wie den Desktopscreen oben. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

Jep, und bitte in maximal möglicher Qualität.


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. September 2008)

hi! das original hat aber *2,65 mb*. ich denke das geht sich im forum nicht aus, oder? kleiner machen mag ichs nicht weil die qualität drunter leiden würde.


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. September 2008)

schau ma mal

hoffe das passt!

und jetzt schnell wieder star wars - the force unleashed weiterzocken gehen!

geiles spiel, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## pixelflair (29. September 2008)

So hier mal meiner


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Notebook desktop 

der is nich ganz so übersichtlich wie der von meinem Rechner


----------



## sockednc (30. September 2008)

Pling, da iss er!


----------



## usopia (30. September 2008)

mein aktueller Desktop:


----------



## aurionkratos (30. September 2008)

Neues Windows, neuer Desktop:


----------



## GuiY2k (30. September 2008)

Bujinkan Ninpo Ninjutsu


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

@GuiY2k
gefällt mir sehr, aber hättest ja wenigstens die taskleiste einblenden können^^
oder würde die denn gesammteindruck zu nichte machen?

mfg


----------



## braini86 (30. September 2008)

hai,
na dann auch mal meiner 
einmal 24" + 19" also 1920x1200 + 1280x1024 im dualview. ist grad ein bisschen unordentlich... aber noch ok. vistastyle dingsda drauf.
crysis wallpapers von pcgh natürlich 
grüßle

ps: so richtig gepostet? ^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. September 2008)

eugen318 schrieb:


> file:///C:/Users/EUGEN&~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-5.jpg



Nicht so ein binden. Du musst das bild schon hochladen. Hier gehts zum How-To


----------



## bealehni (30. September 2008)

*Auch mein Desktop darf hier nicht fehlen.*
*eigentliche Auflösung  ist 1680x1050*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. September 2008)

Ähmm ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (30. September 2008)

Ja, und?!!


----------



## eugen318 (30. September 2008)

Das ist mein Desktop


----------



## Mojo (30. September 2008)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich noch nicht ganz entscheiden ob das Bild bleiben soll oder nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde es nehmen. 

Wirkt sehr cool. Nicht so billig, fast schon künstlerisch, nur nicht ganz


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds n bisschen albern. 

So Hippie Kunst Zeugs da is nix für mich ^^
Aber für meine Auflösung wärs eh zu klein


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Oktober 2008)

Na, dann will ich doch auch mal...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Aber für meine Auflösung wärs eh zu klein


Das Original hat die Maße 4624x2592  .


----------



## JAG-7 (3. Oktober 2008)

Flieger


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Original hat die Maße 4624x2592  .


 
Ist doch für k-b immer noch zu klein.


----------



## Bang0o (3. Oktober 2008)

keine flieger


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch für k-b immer noch zu klein.


Zuletzt hatte er noch 3360x1050 .


----------



## elan-eo-akin (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meiner ... heute gerade neu gemacht


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht mal schick aus. Womit hast du dir denn das so zurechtgebastelt?


----------



## elan-eo-akin (4. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt! 

Den Desktop ohne Symbole und Taskleiste ermöglicht DesktopX, damit habe ich auch das Programm-Menu links selbst designed. Wenn du genauer hinschaust, ist des Tableau ein um 90 Grad gedrehter Monitor (einfaches Png). Die Transparenz, sowie die Mouseover-Symbole sind mit den Programmen verknüpft, die Schriftart ist von Star Trek.

Oben in der Mitte siehst du das Winamp-Plugin CD Art Display, mit dem Skin cadglass.

Rechts zu sehen ist ein Gadget, das einfach als .exe im Autostart liegt.
Das kannst Du hier downloaden:*** II_gadget by *relhom on deviantART[/URL]

Greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

Endlich kenne ich mal jemanden, der auch Teamspeak benutzt.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich doch auch mal...


was habt ihr denn alle nur immer mit tokio hotel?


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Original hat die Maße 4624x2592  .



ist das privat oder wird das geteilt? 
Es liegt in der inneren auswahl zu einem wechsel. fast nen jahr das gleiche reicht langsam


----------



## Hai0815 (4. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle nur immer mit tokio hotel?


 
 Der war gut, der war sogar sehr gut...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder ein anderes Wallpaper. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris (4. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Endlich kenne ich mal jemanden, der auch Teamspeak benutzt.




du bist nicht allein


----------



## heartcell (4. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder ein anderes von mir^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Augenkrebsalarm ^^


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ist das privat oder wird das geteilt?
> Es liegt in der inneren auswahl zu einem wechsel. fast nen jahr das gleiche reicht langsam


Da müsste ich schon die Künstlerin fragen.
Vorerst bleibt es privat.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Sag ihr bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal, dass sie vergessen hat es auszumalen


----------



## heartcell (4. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Augenkrebsalarm ^^


hey das is der von meiner freundin, weil sie rosa so liebt^^
ich glaub das is ne gute ausrede, oder?


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> hey das is der von meiner freundin, weil sie rosa so liebt^^
> ich glaub das is ne gute ausrede, oder?



Sieht mehr nach lila als nach rosa aus 

@Olstyle 
Wäre cool, wenn sie es machen würde. keine sorge wird auch nicht in die öffentlichkeit getragen, nur privat auf meinen beiden bildschirmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> hey das is der von meiner freundin, weil sie rosa so liebt^^
> ich glaub das is ne gute ausrede, oder?


 
Ich kann auch jetzt sehr gut verstehen, warum du Stammgast im Alkodroliger Thread bist.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

So, dank _kyuss1975_ habe ich jetzt einen neuen Wallpaper. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## EGThunder (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop.

EG


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

Bilder bitte im Forum uploaden  Du hast grad nur die Miniatur verlinkt..


----------



## EGThunder (5. Oktober 2008)

Das hab ich auch gerade gemerkt, wurde verbessert. 

EG


----------



## GoZoU (7. Oktober 2008)

Mein aktueller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lordghost (9. Oktober 2008)

soo hier mal mein aktueller (1280x1024 normal).
auf dem desktop selber ist nie mehr als das, außer die aktuellen downloads die dann immer "einsortiert" werden ^^
rest ist in der taskleiste, die auch schon kurz vor dem zusammenbruch steht xD
Edit: ahh der Pip-Boy 2000 darf natürlich nicht fehlen 
hoffe mal es gibt dann auch einen PB 3k ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroDegree (9. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal. Originalgröße 1920x1200.

*BILD ZU BREIT*

Der Hintergrund ist von mir und wie Ihr sehen könnt mag ich es aufgeräumt.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein Screen der schon verrät was für ein Nager bald auf meinem Schreibtisch wildert
Welcher Hersteller das wohl sein mag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller das wohl sein mag


Whiskas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonkiShot (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Desk.  Orig. Auflösung 1600x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (9. Oktober 2008)

so da werd ich mein auch mal veröffentlichen (reale auflösung 1280x1024)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajay23 (9. Oktober 2008)

Na dann will ich meinen auch mal zeigen.....schön aufgeräumt, trotzdem genug installiert....

Auflösung 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aber jetzt, is aber jetz sehr klein...*


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2008)

@ajay23: Könntest du das Bild bitte verkleinern? In den Forenregeln ist afaik eine maximale Breite von 900 Pixeln vorgegeben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2008)

ajay23 schrieb:


> *bitte kleiner machen*



Musst du wenn dann schon selber mit Paint Net oder einem anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Musst du wenn dann schon selber mit Paint Net oder einem anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen.



Hatte ich mit rein editiert als ich auch den img Tag raus genommen habe.

Da hat wohl wer den Wink mit dem Zaun(pfahl) nicht verstanden und einfach wieder zurück editiert ohne den Text zu ändern.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2008)

Kurz und schmerzlos - Bilder über 900 Pixel löschen.

Regeln lesen - anerkennen - dann posten


----------



## Uziflator (9. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein anderes Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hät da mal ne frage dazu wie kriegt man das oben mit der Leiste hin(Spiele und so)am oberen desktop rand?


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2008)

Mit sogenannten "Docks" wie diesem hier: Klick

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## z1mme (9. Oktober 2008)

Win-Oberfläche hab ich durch "BbLean" ersetzt und der Hintergrund ist ein Fractal.
---- leider sind einige Zahlen unscharf-----

*BILD ZU BREIT*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=38651&stc=1&d=1223583229


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hät da mal ne frage dazu wie kriegt man das oben mit der Leiste hin(Spiele und so)am oberen desktop rand?



Ui der nächste der fragt "wie geht das".

DAs is eigenlich sehr simpel du brauchst die Rocket Dock von Punklabs dazu (wie GoZou schon lieb gesagt hat) dann den Sidebar Skin für Rocket Dock. Und dar Game Icon Packv1-v3 von WinCustomize.com. Dann das ganze instalieren bzw entpacken. Rocketdock mit Verkünpfungen füttern und diesen dan ein Icon zuweißen.

EDIT war grad mal wieder auf der genannten Website unterweg und hab ein neues Leieblings Wallpaper gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajay23 (10. Oktober 2008)

sorry jungs, habs denk ich jetzt hinbekommen.....

mfg ajay


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ui der nächste der fragt "wie geht das".
> 
> DAs is eigenlich sehr simpel du brauchst die Rocket Dock von Punklabs dazu (wie GoZou schon lieb gesagt hat) dann den Sidebar Skin für Rocket Dock. Und dar Game Icon Packv1-v3 von WinCustomize.com. Dann das ganze instalieren bzw entpacken. Rocketdock mit Verkünpfungen füttern und diesen dan ein Icon zuweißen.
> 
> EDIT war grad mal wieder auf der genannten Website unterweg und hab ein neues Leieblings Wallpaper gefunden



Dasselbe Wallpaper habe ich auch gerade. Interfacelift ist schon toll 

Edit: kannste die Game-Icon-Packs mal bei rapid hochladen? Die gibts anscheinend nicht mehr auf der Seite o.O


----------



## heartcell (10. Oktober 2008)

hab ma wieder neu jemacht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> hab ma wieder neu jemacht^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angst^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Edit: kannste die Game-Icon-Packs mal bei rapid hochladen? Die gibts anscheinend nicht mehr auf der Seite o.O



Und wie es die Icons da gibt. Da brauch ich nicht mit einem ewig lahmen Upload rumspielen. Und zwar LINK! LINK!² und LINK!³.
Da is einer nur zu faul zum suchen. Ich hab mir auch einen Haufen arbeit gemacht wo ich meine Dock eingerichtet habe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Und wie es die Icons da gibt. D abrauch ich nicht mit einem ewig lahmen Upload rumspielen. Und zwar LINK! LINK!² und LINK!³.
> Da is einer nur zu faul zum suchen. Ich hab mir auch einen Haufen arbeit gemacht wo ich meine Dock eingerichtet habe.



Doch hab gesucht...allerdings hatte ich bei über 100 seiten keine Lust alle durchzuklicken wiel das die langsamste Seite ist die ich jeh gesehen hab o.O 1min zum aufbauen.... und das bei 100 Seiten.... *prost* 

Ich hab ja auch nach "Game Icon Pack" gesucht, da kam aber auch nix bei raus. 

Aber trotzdem thx für die links  

Mfg


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2008)

zur späten stunde nun auch meiner ;D

Foto grade vor 2 Stunden frisch "geschossen" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher der hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OeffOeff (11. Oktober 2008)

@sky2k4: SchülerVZ? lol 

Hier meiner


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2008)

OeffOeff schrieb:


> @sky2k4: SchülerVZ? lol
> 
> Hier meiner




ja auch mit 22 darf man da noch sein, wenn man "freunde" und "bekannte" hat die halt jetzt grade in der 13.klasse sind  sprich 19 :p

aber muss sagne SEHR EINFALLSREICHER desktop xD


----------



## ajay23 (12. Oktober 2008)

hey, ich hab jetzt auf den ganzen bildern sehr schöne vista sidebar gadgets gesehen...wo bekommt man denn die her.....ich such seit stunden....find aber nich wirklich tolle wie ich hier gesehen habe....

wäre nett wenn einer helfen kann, würde mir auch gern die taktraten der graka darüber anzeigen lassen....usw.....


----------



## usopia (12. Oktober 2008)

ajay23 schrieb:


> hey, ich hab jetzt auf den ganzen bildern sehr schöne vista sidebar gadgets gesehen...wo bekommt man denn die her.....ich such seit stunden....find aber nich wirklich tolle wie ich hier gesehen habe....
> 
> wäre nett wenn einer helfen kann, würde mir auch gern die taktraten der graka darüber anzeigen lassen....usw.....


hier z.B.:
OrbLog


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2008)

ajay23 schrieb:


> hey, ich hab jetzt auf den ganzen bildern sehr schöne vista sidebar gadgets gesehen...wo bekommt man denn die her.....ich such seit stunden....find aber nich wirklich tolle wie ich hier gesehen habe....
> 
> wäre nett wenn einer helfen kann, würde mir auch gern die taktraten der graka darüber anzeigen lassen....usw.....




Ich denke die meisten benutzen genau wie ich das Everest Plugin


----------



## ajay23 (12. Oktober 2008)

everest plugin???? was das???


----------



## Bang0o (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> <a href="http://images.pctflux.net/image.php?id=20081012075210" target="_blank"><img src="http://images.pctflux.net/20081012075210/thumb_Zwischenablage01.png" alt="Thumb" /></a>



bitte im forum hochladen -.-

ich seh nur schwarz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2008)

ajay23 schrieb:


> everest plugin???? was das???



Mit Everest Ultimate kann man praktisch sich alles über das System in der Sidebar anzeigen lassen. 

Mfg


----------



## k-b (12. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenns meistens eh uninteressant ist


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Oktober 2008)

Mal was neues. Fand das ganz hübsch:


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein paar von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Oktober 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar von mir


Das erste isja mal richtig nett! Könntest du das mal irgendwie als okinal verlinken?

Anbei mein aktueller Desk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Oktober 2008)

Da mir die letzte Warpaper nach ein par Tagen nicht mehr gefallen hat habe ich mich für einen Dream entschieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2008)

.....was auch ordentlich deine CPU belastet


----------



## s3baza (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal 

Ubuntu+Gnome+Compiz+Screenlets


----------



## k-b (14. Oktober 2008)

Du armer


----------



## AGPfreak (15. Oktober 2008)

So, dann werd ich hier auch mal meinen Beitrag abgeben.
Psuedo-Vista mit Yahoo Widgets
Original 1280 x 1024

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2008)

AGPfreak schrieb:


> So, dann werd ich hier auch mal meinen Beitrag abgeben.
> Psuedo-Vista mit Yahoo Widgets
> Original 1280 x 1024



Was hast du denn da für Gadget`s?

Sehen mal  voll toll aus !

Haste mal nen link für die?


----------



## AGPfreak (15. Oktober 2008)

Neon Clock: Neon Clock - Yahoo! Widgets
Neon Gauges: Neon Gauges :: System Info - Yahoo! Widgets
Freespace: freeSpace - Yahoo! Widgets

Das ist XP mit Vistamizer druffe.

Aber wehe ich sehe hier meinen Desktop als Duplikat! ^^  

Mfg


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2008)

AGPfreak schrieb:


> Neon Clock: Neon Clock - Yahoo! Widgets
> Neon Gauges: Neon Gauges :: System Info - Yahoo! Widgets
> Freespace: freeSpace - Yahoo! Widgets
> 
> ...



ne ne das wird nich passieren!


----------



## AMDSempron (17. Oktober 2008)

Meiner


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (17. Oktober 2008)

@FlyKilla


----------



## Masterwana (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopia (18. Oktober 2008)

...nichts gegen das Bild, bin selber Shooter-Fan aber daß der Schriftzug teilweise durch die Gadgets verdeckt wird, finde ich sub-optimal. 

greetz...


----------



## Masterwana (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist die Schuld vom Wallpaper nicht von mir.
Wär schöner wenn der Schriftzug gar nicht da wär.


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mir das Bild schickst, kann ich versuchen es dir wegzuretuschieren...


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2008)

also das ist ja nun kein Ding das hab ich hier in nen paar sekunden gemacht^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann ist es doch gut.
Lass es jetzt so und mach noch mal ein Screen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Oktober 2008)

1. Post


----------



## Masterwana (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke Cerespk91. Sogar in der richtigen Auflösung.
Photoshop muss mal wieder her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

Jep, sieht sehr gut aus.
Wieder einer, der es nicht abwarten kann, das Game endlich auf dem heimischen Rechner zu haben.


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Danke Cerespk91. Sogar in der richtigen Auflösung.
> Photoshop muss mal wieder her.
> 
> 
> ...



War kein ding ist doch dort alles schön eine Farbe das geht da sogar super mit Paint.net
Und das das die richtige Auflösung ist ist mir erst im nachhinein aufgefallen nur gut das ich meistens die Bilder immer in der höchsten Auflösung runterlade

sieht aber so wirklich gut aus


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild taugt erst als Wallpaper wenn man den unteren Schriftzug entfernt, was ich natürlich gemacht habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das Bild taugt erst als Wallpaper wenn man den unteren Schriftzug entfernt, was ich natürlich gemacht habe
> ...


Wieso? Die Taskleiste verdeckt das doch eh, dann ist das ja egal


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Taskleiste von Vista is doch halbtransparent, dort sieht man ihn und das Ubisoftlogo is genau drarüber und das sieht nicht gut aus wenn ein Gadget der Siderbar es zur häfte abdeckt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2008)

@JonnyB1989
Wo gibt es das Winamp-Gadget?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich hier schon auf Seite 52 Post 520 gepostet. LINK


----------



## simons700 (20. Oktober 2008)

hab grade von 19" auf 22" umgesattelt weil der desktop voll war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Toll, oder?


----------



## kays (21. Oktober 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> hab grade von 19" auf 22" umgesattelt weil der desktop voll war



meine fresse, wie lang brauchst du denn bis du das gefunden hast was du suchst ?  ich bekomme schon die Kriese wenn ich mehr als 20 Symbole auf dem Desktop habe

grüße kays


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

Push 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## moonrail (22. Oktober 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> hab grade von 19" auf 22" umgesattelt weil der desktop voll war


Was sehe ich da? GBX-Dateien verwahrlosend auf dem Desktop rumliegen?  Und du hast United! 

Edit: Gegen mein OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haekksler (22. Oktober 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Meiner


boah des würd mich aufregen, da sieht mer ja gar nix mehr 
meiner :

http://www.abload.de/img/desktop5be.jpg


----------



## simons700 (22. Oktober 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Was sehe ich da? GBX-Dateien verwahrlosend auf dem Desktop rumliegen?  Und du hast United!
> 
> Edit: Gegen mein OT:



jaaa die Relikte einer tm Kariere

freu mich schon wenn ich wieder ne funktionstüchtige graka hab und mit euch mal ne runde fahren kann


----------



## dvux (22. Oktober 2008)

So hier schließ ich mich doch auch glatt mal an 
eigentlich 1920x1200...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uuodan (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Windows-Sidebar ist anscheinend sehr beliebt...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag die Sidebar auch, aber irgendwie funzt das Winamp-Gadget bei mir nicht und ich kann auch nicht auf Bento umschalten. Irgendwas mache ich anscheinend falsch. Ich nutze übrigens Vista x64.

Wenn das Winamp-Gadget läuft und ich meinen Desktop endlich mal aufgeräumt habe, dann poste ich ihn auch hier.


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie finde ich, dass es einer der schönsten Wallpaper ist, also hab´ ichs mal wieder rausgekramt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Oktober 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich mag die Sidebar auch, aber irgendwie funzt das Winamp-Gadget bei mir nicht und ich kann auch nicht auf Bento umschalten. Irgendwas mache ich anscheinend falsch. Ich nutze übrigens Vista x64.
> 
> Wenn das Winamp-Gadget läuft und ich meinen Desktop endlich mal aufgeräumt habe, dann poste ich ihn auch hier.



Was gibts den für Probleme mit dem Winamp Gadget?


----------



## boss3D (23. Oktober 2008)

Um den Thread wieder mal aufzufrischen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann zeig ich mal meinen Desktop her (Original 1680*1050 Pixel):
Ich bevorzuge eher alles bequem auf der Sidebar zu haben.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Falk (24. Oktober 2008)

Derzeit mal wieder Linux aufm Notebook. Ubuntu 8.10 RC läuft ganz passabel auf einem Dell XPS 1330...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Oktober 2008)

so hier ist mein desktop, nicht so aufgeräumt und auch nicht so spannend.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

Vo wegen nicht so spannend


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

nicht so aufgeräumt?
schon mal meinen gesehen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Oktober 2008)

gut ich gebe zu es war ironisch gemeint.
viel spass beim gaffen!

mfg


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

Boaahhhh, was ist den das alles???


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> nicht so aufgeräumt?
> schon mal meinen gesehen


 
Du findest da was wieder?


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

na ja alle dateine die ich irgendwo runterlade oder die ich gerade irgendwo zwischen lagern möchte kommen auf den desktopp
und ich entlehre ihn nur wenn ich windwos neu installiere (also c.a.jedes halbe jahr a)

lol das is wie bei nem baum (also die jahresringe) wenn man weiter nach recht´s geht werden die programme immer neuer da hab ich n paar mal gpu-z und cpu-z


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Oktober 2008)

ok ich bin viel am benchen und bastel länger als 2 monate hält da keine installation
aber bei dir ist das echt der krasse wahnsinn

mfg


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

das is aber bei mir immer so auch früher in der schule 
wenn ich mal n paar heffteinträge nich hatte hab ich eben mit wiki für chenmie schux gelernt^^


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

wie hast du den e8600 kaputt gemacht?


----------



## moonrail (24. Oktober 2008)

Würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, quantenslipstream. Bei dir scheint Hardware ein schweres und kurzes Leben zu haben...


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

och, das bei dem kein ding 
mal kurz ram Spannung mit Vcore verwechselt und schon hat man die möglichkeit beim WLP bestellen richtig Versandkosten zu sparen, weil der einkauf bei Mindfactory den betrag von 40€ deutlich übersteigen wird^^


----------



## Uziflator (24. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> so hier ist mein desktop, nicht so aufgeräumt und auch nicht so spannend.




Welche sexy person hast du denn da als Hintergrund????????


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Oktober 2008)

es ist gemma atkinson auch wenn man es nicht für möglich hält, du alter lustmolch!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> es ist gemma atkinson auch wenn man es nicht für möglich hält, du alter lustmolch!




Danke fühle mich geehert!!!

DAnke gleich falls


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Oktober 2008)

lol ich immer, wo ichs her hab steht aufm bild unten rechts in der ecke

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein, aus aktuellem anlass geänderten Notebook desk


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Oktober 2008)

fesch, die frau die unten auf dem boden liegt ist die selbe wie auf meinem desktop, wie sich menschen doch verändern können.
gibts den screen eigentlich nicht irgendwo in 1680x1050?
sieht ja doch besser aus wenn der ganze screen ausgefüllt ist.

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> fesch, die frau die unten auf dem boden liegt ist die selbe wie auf meinem desktop, wie sich menschen doch verändern können.
> gibts den screen eigentlich nicht irgendwo in 1680x1050?
> sieht ja doch besser aus wenn der ganze screen ausgefüllt ist.
> 
> mfg




Habs leider nur in 1024x768 gefunden 
Deswegen lieber schwarzer rand als verzogen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt natürlich, ich musste auch erstmal ne weile suchen bis ich meine screen seite gefunden hatte aber da sind dann sogar 1920er screens.
wo haben die anderen ihre screens eigentlich her?
meine hol ich mir bei   >skins.be< ja ist so richtig geschrieben

mfg


----------



## dvux (26. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> fesch, die frau die unten auf dem boden liegt ist die selbe wie auf meinem desktop, wie sich menschen doch verändern können.
> gibts den screen eigentlich nicht irgendwo in 1680x1050?
> sieht ja doch besser aus wenn der ganze screen ausgefüllt ist.
> 
> mfg



blub,
hier in 1600x1200... der rest solltest de mit Photoshop machen können 
http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/108741-/RA3Girls-noscale.jpg

gruß dvux


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2008)

HOWHOW die blonde im Grünen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2008)

dvux schrieb:


> blub,
> hier in 1600x1200... der rest solltest de mit Photoshop machen können
> http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/108741-/RA3Girls-noscale.jpg
> 
> gruß dvux




hey kewl, danke 

damit kann man ja arbeiten


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Oktober 2008)

In der Hoffnung auf bessere Zeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2008)

Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CeresPK (1. November 2008)

Hier einmal mein frisch aufgesetztes Linux Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex

und mein Vista X64 Desk


----------



## Adrenalize (6. November 2008)

Mein neues Windows


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. November 2008)

Huhu, der kleine Naturfreak meldet sich zu Wort...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, ich kanns leider nicht verkleinern - meine Wireless Maus ist leer, deshalb muss ich Tastatur-only arbeiten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Menthe (6. November 2008)

@Adrenalize

Cooler Windows Se7en Skin


----------



## Adrenalize (10. November 2008)

Hier mal mein wirklicher derzeitiger. Ich bin ja kein Windows7-Fanboi, das Wallpaper da war natürlich ein Jux.


----------



## CeresPK (10. November 2008)

ist das die Beta von Windows Seven oder ist es einfach nur nen Skin für Vista


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hier mal mein wirklicher derzeitiger. Ich bin ja kein Windows7-Fanboi, das Wallpaper da war natürlich ein Jux.



war das ein skin? ^^ 
wäre es ein skin, würde ich dich hiermit fragen wo es den gibt ^^
sieht nämlich einfach  aus ^^


----------



## Hai0815 (10. November 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...
bitte bitte sags uns doch...


----------



## greenline (10. November 2008)

hier dann mal Meiner:


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. November 2008)

Ich habe recht gut aussehende Windows7 Skin gefunden:*** mich[/URL]

Hab sie allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, werde es aber bald machen.
So gehen die alten XP Zeiten wieder für mich weiter*g*
Hatte dort auch nur noch die Vista Skin bis zum Wechsel benutzt und eventuell (glaub eher nicht) setzt sich das jetzt fort

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

Ist genau die Skin die El-Hanfo verlinkt hat, welche ich auch benutzte. Ist die einzige bisher, die auch ohne Aero keine Grafikfehler hat. gibt zwar mittlerweile ca 5 verschiedene W7-Skins bei Deviantart, aber die hatten alle Grafikfehler sobald ein Spiel oder Programm das Aero deaktivierte.
Die von Mr. Ganesh-India geht aber und sieht gut aus. 

Damit ihr sie anwenden könnt müsst ihr aber mit Vista glazz die uxtheme.dll von vista patchen. Selbes spiel wie unter XP.

In dem W7-Screenshot habe ich nur dieses Theme und ein Windows 7 Wallpaper (gibts bei Deviantart bzw. sind auch beim Theme dabei glaub ich), und dann halt die Symbole im Schnellstart links auf groß gesetzt. In dem neuen Screenshot ist es dasselbe Theme aber mit kleinen Schnellstart-Symbolen und anderem Wallpaper.


----------



## buzty (11. November 2008)

gibts den skin auch irgendwo für xp? da setz ich ja immernoch (noch sei betotn  )drauf


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> gibts den skin auch irgendwo für xp? da setz ich ja immernoch (noch sei betotn  )drauf


Äh nein, der nutzt ja die Aero-Engine von Vista.
Das beste was du unter XP erreichen kannst, sind glassthemes mit Windowsblinds (kostenpflichtig). Da hat dann zumindest das Fenster einen Glasrahmen. Transparente Schaltflächen wie beim Explorer unter Vista gehen aber nicht afaik.
Aber eine halbwegs brauchbaren Vista-Look kann man damit hinfaken.

Das Beste wäre halt, du steigst auf Vista um.


----------



## buzty (11. November 2008)

werd ich denk ich auch, sobald ich ne dx10-graka im haus hab


----------



## buzty (14. November 2008)

naja eigentlich finde ich meinen auch recht chic so... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt ein paar viele icons im moment drauf aber ich räum mal wieder auf


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. November 2008)

Mein neuer, wer zu zurück blättert zu den anderen Posts von mir fällt noch was auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (14. November 2008)

mal meiner:


----------



## The Killer (14. November 2008)

Was nen Mist ^^ Mom Fixed 

Clean : http://www.abload.de/img/cleanfj9.jpg

Dirrty : http://www.abload.de/img/dirrtyyy6ph.jpg


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2008)

Und wenn du jetzt noch die Bilder im Forum hochladen könntest wäre alles perfekt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. November 2008)

The Killer schrieb:


> Was nen Mist ^^ Mom Fixed
> 
> Clean : http://www.abload.de/img/cleanfj9.jpg
> 
> Dirrty : http://www.abload.de/img/dirrtyyy6ph.jpg


tiesto !!!!!!!!
hab seinen letzten auftritt in HD <3


----------



## elan-eo-akin (17. November 2008)

Sooo, nachdem mein früherer Star-Trek-Desktop bei einigen zu verspielt rüberkam, heute die Wiederauferstehung!


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2008)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> Sooo, nachdem mein früherer Star-Trek-Desktop bei einigen zu verspielt rüberkam, heute die Wiederauferstehung!



Uhh ich sehe ein Mazda Zeichen

hier mal mein Aktueller von Ubuntu


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr dafür einen Auto-Namen-Thread aufmacht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2008)

*komische Autonamen entfernt*


----------



## JePe (22. November 2008)

*Das erste Mal*

Irgendwie gibt es diesen Thread in jedem Forum ...

... aber irgendetwas muss ja in meinem ersten Post stehen. Deshalb passend zur Jahreszeit:


----------



## dvux (22. November 2008)

nur leider zählt der offtopic bereich nicht zum beitragscounter


----------



## kays (22. November 2008)

dvux schrieb:


> nur leider zählt der offtopic bereich nicht zum beitragscounter



Und das ist gut so


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Und das ist gut so


 
Sonst wäre ich schon an Stefan vorbei gezogen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

Hier ist mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

Schöner Desktop aber mir etwas zu voll^^. Für was hast du den µTorrent und Cryptload ?


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sonst wäre ich schon an Stefan vorbei gezogen.


Sicher?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Sicher?


 
Jep. 

@Jever:
Mir sieht das ein wenig zu kalt aus.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep.
> 
> @Jever:
> Mir sieht das ein wenig zu kalt aus.



Passt doch zum aktuellen Wetter. Und mal meiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep.
> 
> @Jever:
> Mir sieht das ein wenig zu kalt aus.


Glaub ich dir sogar!!


----------



## FlyKilla (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (22. November 2008)

Mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Für was hast du den µTorrent und Cryptload ?


Du scheinst die Tools zu kennen. *hust*

µTorrent ist perfekt dazu geeignet, größere Open-Source-Programme zu ziehen.
Und über Filehoster wie Rapidshare kann man gut persönliche Dateien, Fotos, etc. mit Freunden austauschen. Cryptload vereinfacht den Download.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

Ahja hab da erst an andere Dateien gedacht *hust*


----------



## G.Skill (22. November 2008)

Gegen euren *husten* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

Das ist aber nicht dein Desktophintergrund?


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

Wer weiß


----------



## G.Skill (22. November 2008)

Nene,mein Hintergrund is etwas weiter oben gepostet.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. November 2008)

Mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (23. November 2008)

Und meiner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlimShady99 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Photo is übrigens von mir...


----------



## Uziflator (23. November 2008)

Haste die Flugzeuge im Garten stehen?


----------



## SlimShady99 (23. November 2008)

`tülich neben meiner privaten Raketenbasis, meiner Kartbahn und meinem Golfbahn inklusive Clubhaus hatte ich nochn bisl Platz fürn Privatflughafen. 

...
......
Ne im Ernst: Die Flugzeuge die ich photographiert habe stammen aus dem Aeronautikum (ich glaube das is in der Nähe von Bremerhaven) Hab nochn paar mehr bilder gemacht^^


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

Das ist doch ne MIG 21 oder?


----------



## k-b (24. November 2008)

So endlich Platz!
Hab WMII als Fenstermanager genommen. Damit ihr nicht nur ein grau in graues Bild zu sehen bekommt, habe ich auch mal einen Screenshot gemacht wie das ganze mit Programmen belegt aussieht.

Ist ein "tiling" Window Manager. Also die Programme werden nebeneinander gekachelt. Lässt sich mit einem duzend Tastenkombinationen und 3 verschiedenen Modi (Tabbing, Tiling, Maximieren) bedienen und hat halt NULL Threads im Hintergrund - alles läuft so unglaublich schnell. Net so wie Gnome oder KDE wo erstmal Systemüberwachung und jeder Krampf geladen wird.

Einfach nur puristisch und sau schnell! Ich lieb Linux


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Einfach nur puristisch und sau schnell! Ich lieb Linux


 
Sofern du da den Durchblick behälst....


----------



## The Killer (26. November 2008)

Joar ne mein Desktop.

/ich hoffe mal das die bilder jetzt nicht mit in dem post 
selber drin sind ... sonst spreng ich das ganze forum layout


----------



## GoZoU (26. November 2008)

Und mein aktueller unter Windows





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CeresPK (26. November 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und mein aktueller unter Windows
> MfG
> GoZoU


ganz schick nur mir gefällt die Leiste oben nicht der bestimmt dein Arbeitsplatz ist (oder bei Vista auch mein Computer genannt)


----------



## GoZoU (26. November 2008)

Nicht sehr schick aber nützlich . Für optische Spielereien wie Docks ect. hab ich ja noch mein Linux 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Janny (26. November 2008)

*hust* ääÄääm TheKiller?  Goile Bilder


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal der Dektop von meinem Lap.
Sprengt leider etwas die maxiamle Bildgröße, desahlb nur im Anhang.


----------



## willy (4. Dezember 2008)

ich mag leere desktops 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (4. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hier mal der Dektop von meinem Lap.
> Sprengt leider etwas die maxiamle Bildgröße, desahlb nur im Anhang.



Spannender wäre der Desk ja, wen die Nadel auf 280km/h wäre


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Dezember 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Spannender wäre der Desk ja, wen die Nadel auf 280km/h wäre


Dafür gibt es ja Photoshop.


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2008)

Man kann auch einfach so 280 fahren^^


----------



## Mojo (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja schon und dann halt mal schnell paar Fotos machen. Is ja eigentlich kein Ding.


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2008)

Eig. nicht^^ Kann ja noch n 2ter mitdrin sitzen ders Bild macht.


----------



## Bang0o (4. Dezember 2008)

http://images.pctflux.net/20081201385300/thumb_desktoooob.png
das forum erkennt meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (4. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Eig. nicht^^ Kann ja noch n 2ter mitdrin sitzen ders Bild macht.



Nur dass es nicht so leicht ist bei 280 Sachen die Kamera still zu halten.


----------



## willy (4. Dezember 2008)

diesel stinkt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> diesel stinkt


Wie wäre es denn mit dem, besser so?


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2008)

Is immer noch nich bei 280 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Cockpit habe ich schon live vor der Nase gehabt ...und die Nadel stand bei 328 km/h ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Is immer noch nich bei 280
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür geht der Tacho jetzt aber bis 330.
Und außerdem ist das ein BMW Tacho, da wirst du wohl kaum mehr als 250 Km/h sehen.


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann halt von mir aus nur 250 bin ich auch zufrieden mit.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Dafür geht der Tacho jetzt aber bis 330.
> Und außerdem ist das ein BMW Tacho, da wirst du wohl kaum mehr als 250 Km/h sehen.



Och die Eltronische Abriegelung kann man auch mit ein paar Einstellungen auch deaktivieren und schon sind mehr als 250 Km/h drin.
Nur wo ausfahren ohne Verkehrsregelverstoß das ist ein Problem.

@ Topic zur Zeit mein Desk so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Nur wo ausfahren ohne Verkehrsregelverstoß das ist ein Problem.


Nardo?


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Nardo?



alter falter sach ich nur


----------



## Nerma (6. Dezember 2008)

Nach wie vor ein sehr schöner Thread.

Dann will ich auch mal, obwohl mein Desktop noch nicht "final" ist.
Einen Screenshot habe ich mal angefügt.
Die Rocket Dock leiste wird noch mit anderen symbolen überarbeitet, zudem nehme ich ein paar Verknüpfungen noch raus.

Ich habe bisher eigentlich immer "nur" Themes von lightstar (LightStar Technologies - XP Themes - Vista Themes: News) benutzt, mit dem Themepatcher 6.0 laufen die auch ohne entsprechende Software.

Nachdem ich hier dann Rocket Dock entdeckt habe, habe ich alle Verknüpfungen entfernt, die wichtigsten erreiche ich jetzt über die Schnellstart-leiste bzw. über Rocket Dock.

Meine Fragen hier: Mit Rocket Dock hat man ja nur eine Leiste zur Verfügungen, richtig?
Ich hätte am liebsten mind. 2 Leisten, eine oben (nur Spiele zb.) eine unten (wichtige Zugriffe).
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das mit Rocket Dock geht oder aber ob es ein Alternativ-Programm gibt?

Andere Frage: Mein Desktop ist ja nurn relativ aufgeräumt, mit einer Ausnahme: der Papierkorb will nicht weg.
Wie kriege ich das Symbol für den Papierkorb vom Desktop runter?

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop01hc0.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (6. Dezember 2008)

Mit Rocket Dock kann man nur eine Leiste haben, probier mal Object Dock ich glaube mit dem kann man mehrere Leisten haben weiß nur nicht ob in der kostenlosen Version oder nicht.

@Topic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Gratis-Version hat nur eine Leiste.

@Topic: Garage mal durchgewischt.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein aktueller XP Desktop:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikeLucien (12. Dezember 2008)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben wir Objektdock oben und die anderen anzeigen sind mit Samurize gemacht - ein wirklich wunderbars Spielzeug

Mit Dexpot hab ich mir noch drei virtuelelle Desktops gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Für ganz groß auf die Bilder klicken...)

Kleine Frage: Kann jemand für mich der ein bissel gescheiter mit einm Bildbeartbearbeitungsprogram, als ich es bin, mir auf diesem Bild dass "abduzeedo" oben in der Mitte weg retuschieren? Aber nur wenn des keine Mühe macht!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meiner
In  Real 1680*1050


----------



## MikeLucien (13. Dezember 2008)

@Nerma



> Meine Fragen hier: Mit Rocket Dock hat man ja nur eine Leiste zur Verfügungen, richtig?
> Ich hätte am liebsten mind. 2 Leisten, eine oben (nur Spiele zb.) eine unten (wichtige Zugriffe).
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das mit Rocket Dock geht oder aber ob es ein Alternativ-Programm gibt?



Rocketdock und Objektdock gleichzeitig



> Andere Frage: Mein Desktop ist ja nurn relativ aufgeräumt, mit einer Ausnahme: der Papierkorb will nicht weg.
> Wie kriege ich das Symbol für den Papierkorb vom Desktop runter?



Maus auf den Desktop -> rechtsklick -> Symbole anordnen nach -> Desktopssymbole anzeigen, haken weg machen


----------



## Air0r (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Das Model hab ich nicht selbst fotografiert (  ) aber den Rest selbst gemacht.
Hoffe es gefällt^^


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

so, hab ein kleines update

aus dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich das gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da die dodge viper srt 10 nich in grün aufzufinden war, aber das nunma an ihr am geilsten aussieht <3

(man beachte die felgen  )

edit, wie findet ihr die anderen 2 beleuchtungen?


----------



## Air0r (14. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> so, hab ein kleines update
> 
> 
> da die dodge viper srt 10 nich in grün aufzufinden war, aber das nunma an ihr am geilsten aussieht <3
> ...



Das bläuliche find ich gut. Wirkt sehr erfrischend^^ Die Spotlight Variante find ich ********.

Wie findest mein Wallpaper?


----------



## MikeLucien (14. Dezember 2008)

> Wie findest mein Wallpaper?



Geilo..., ist da noch ein dock mit versteck?


----------



## Air0r (14. Dezember 2008)

MikeLucien schrieb:


> Geilo..., ist da noch ein dock mit versteck?



ne, ist ohne desktop.
nur wallpaper


----------



## SlimShady99 (14. Dezember 2008)

*wech*


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

weiß nicht, die dame könnte noch mehr eingearbeitet werden ( nich was ihr denkt ihr schlawiener) in den hintergrund halt^^


meine ehrliche meinung ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, es sieht ******* aus :S
es ist total unscharf und mir würde das motiv nicht gefallen [vom typ her]  ( du gefällst mir so oder so xD )


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

da isch mainz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (15. Dezember 2008)

SlimShady99 schrieb:


> Mal was neues von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry aber das is
1. mies verwackelt
2. spiegelverkehrt
3. nicht bildschirmfüllend

den rest führ ich gar nich erst an - ich würd das bild einfach löschen und gut is, mach so ein bild lieber mit viel licht und dann nicht in rot


----------



## Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

mal wieder nen neuer Desktop von mir


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2008)

Leider kein besonders gutes Bild.


----------



## NoBody (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HO HO HO !!!!


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

Früher hat man noch richtig dekoriert, jetzt switcht man das wallpaper


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anklicken für volle Auflösung!*


Gruß,
André


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2008)

Genau das 8C-Wallpaper habe ich in meinem mittlerweile unbenutzen WinXP auch drin.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

Wow, wusste gar net das die schöne Autos bauen


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Wow, wusste gar net das die schöne Autos bauen


Alfa Romeo baut nur schöne Autos! Nur in den 80ern gabs ein paar Modelle, die optisch eher Brotkästen glichen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Alfa Romeo baut nur schöne Autos!


Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde BMW schöner.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

Ist das Bild eigentlich gerendert oder echt?


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde BMW schöner.


Naja, k-b's Antwort war verallgemeinernd im Sinne von "die bauen sonst generell nur hässliche" und meine war halt das plakative Gegenteil.

Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache. Ich mag einige Alfas nicht, ich mag einige BMWs nicht. Andere autos der Marken gefallen mir dagegen sehr. kommt halt auf das jeweilige Modell an. Aber der Alfa 8C bekam doch sehr viel positive Resonanz, daher wurde er ja in Kleinserie aufgelegt. 500 Coupes und 500 Roadster iirc.



k-b schrieb:


> Ist das Bild eigentlich gerendert oder echt?


Ist imho echt , aber deutlich nachbearbeitet. Das ist eins der offiziellen Wallpaper, gibt eine ganze Reihe dazu von AR. Siehe z.B. Alfa Romeo 8c Competizione (2007) with pictures and wallpapers

Für weitere Dsikussionen über Autos würde ich sagen -> Autothread.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Brum Brum <--@ndré-->.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (20. Dezember 2008)

Das is mein Desktop  

Bild ist aus Canada (träum) 

Win XP Prof 32Bit mit AlienGUIse skin hab ich Invader und dazu als SideBar Rocketdocks


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Ist das da oben in Bar etwa zweimal NFSU2? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ist das da oben in Bar etwa zweimal NFSU2?
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Ne etwas das dazu Passt


----------



## heartcell (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der?


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja putzig


----------



## heartcell (20. Dezember 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das ist ja putzig


danke, jetzt muß ich nur noch das verknüpfungszeichen wech machen^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Das ist genial. Wow, echt hammer. 

Schöne Idee. 

Meiner kommt gleich.


----------



## heartcell (20. Dezember 2008)

dazu muß ich sagen, die idee war nicht von mir.
aber das bild zu suchen und es so zu manipulieren das man keine schriften mehr sieht war schon ein fall für sich^^
aber mit IcoFX werd ich noch icons erstellen die im hintergrund verschwimmen, also teile aus dem bild ausschneiden und als icon nehmen^^
da hab ich aber noch keine zeit gefunden^^

P.S.: das bin ich meine freundin und die kleine celina da auf dem bild^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt - mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André

/edit: Mist, vergessen die Verknüfung zu löschen. oO


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Dezember 2008)

@ <--@ndré--> 
Hast du ne Tv-Karte drin? oder wie Kuckst du Pro7


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja, über 'nen USB-DVB-T-Stick. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Brum Brum <--@ndré-->.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> P.S.: das bin ich meine freundin und die kleine celina da auf dem bild^^


Und vor was für einem Buddha steht ihr da?


----------



## heartcell (21. Dezember 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Und vor was für einem Buddha steht ihr da?


Das war diesen Herbst im Leipziger Zoo^^
riesen Teil muß ich sagen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Dezember 2008)

So wieder die Wallpaper gewechselt und das ganze mit nem Dream auf Weinachtstimmung gebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach auch ma ein Neues rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Dezember 2008)

Das 1. ist aktuell und das 2. etwas älter


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

So,hier mal meiner


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordberti (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist mal meiner.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Dezember 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Ich mach auch ma ein Neues rein.



Sag nicht du brauchst 'nen Kalender um zu wissen das am 1.1 Neujahr ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

@@ndre Ich finde auf deinen Desktop siehts iwie nen bissen einsam aus


----------



## gogle (27. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meiner


----------



## biaatch.one (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Vista Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier XP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ein Typ, der es aufgeräumt haben muss. 

Natürlich könnte ich mir auch den ganzen Bildschirm mit Icons voll machen, aber da finde ich doch eh nichts mehr. Außerdem hat Vista ein super Suche, mit der ich die Programme eh schneller öffne als mit 'nem Desktop-Klick.

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

Achso


----------



## biaatch.one (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier meine Vista und XP desktops.


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Dezember 2008)

^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

hmm,dein Desktop überrascht mich,ich hätte jtz mit Jessi als Wallpaper gerechnet


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Dezember 2008)

Aufgrund der Beschränkungen der Bildermaße hier im forum musste ich auf imageshack ausweichen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ImageShack - Image Hosting :: bilddeskls1.jpg


Das ganze besteht aus einem 22" WS TFT und einem 19" TFT 
Zum besseren Betrieb mit Ultramon ausgestattet


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Dezember 2008)

Mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich selber gemacht


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

@ Scorpion Ich habe das Gefühl du magst Black und Death Metal


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agonoize (27. Dezember 2008)

So dann spiele ich hier mal mit: Mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*BILD ZU BREIT (so besser) 
*


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> @ Scorpion Ich habe das Gefühl du magst Black und Death Metal



Lach ja aber eher so richtung Gothic^^


----------



## schestex (27. Dezember 2008)

Realität ist auch was sehr feines :o)


----------



## Frubba (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist mein Desktop :]

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## Karnstein (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zune Skin+ObjectDock, eigentliche Auflösung:1280x1024

Ich bin dann doch eher der Freund von aufgeräumten Desktopumgebungen. Das ist der Desktop meines Laptops. Mein Admin-Konto hat nen anderes Wallpaper, der Aufbau mit Skin&Dock ist ansonsten aber ähnlich.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Lach ja aber eher so richtung Gothic^^



Hehe, nach DM/BM sah der Desktop ja eh nicht aus...keine Pandabären drauf!


----------



## EvilEyE12 (27. Dezember 2008)

So hier meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vln_Thomas (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin eher Purist


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2008)

Gewöhnt euch bitte daran, dass Bilder im Forum nur bis 900 Pixel Breite als Vollbild eingebunden werden können und dürfen.


----------



## Funkill (27. Dezember 2008)

Meiner


----------



## Frubba (27. Dezember 2008)

Hap ich n' bischen spät bemerkt xD

normalerweise sind das zwei Bildschirme mit 1280x1024



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stallion (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (27. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sag nicht du brauchst 'nen Kalender um zu wissen das am 1.1 Neujahr ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Nein xD, das Teil tut das selber rein Schreiben


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2008)

Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Dimon1109 (27. Dezember 2008)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

@Dimon1109: Dein Bild sprengt ein wenig die Dimensionen des Foruns 

Sei bitte so nett und verkleinere es auf 900 px.


----------



## myladoom (27. Dezember 2008)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## Leopard (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Winterurlaub freu 

Wer sich jetzt über den Ordner "versteckt" wundert, öhm normalerweise ist mein desktop zu 75% zugemüllt  und der ganze müll is jetzt mal kurz in den ordner da verschwunden, aber nur übergangsweise. Da sind momentan 245 ordner 3286 Dateien mit ner größe von insgesamt ca. 12 GB drin. Also eigentlich sieht mein desktop ganz anders aus


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dank der riesen Nachfrage via PN habe ich das Blaue Nvidia Wallpaper hochgeladen. 
Ich habe das graue Wallpaper das Orginal von Nvidia was hier auch (von mir geuploaded) zu finden ist mit Photoshop etwas bearbeitet, dass kann man aber auch mit the Gimp und PaintNet machen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hast du das auch in grün ??


----------



## k-b (28. Dezember 2008)

Und in gelb??


----------



## Laskiwitz (28. Dezember 2008)

So, ich lad nun auch mal mein Bildchen hoch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hast du das auch in grün ??



Also Grün is weiter vorne zu finden. Wer den Thread durch suchet, der findet.



k-b schrieb:


> Und in gelb??



Wenn du GIMP (<- gerade für Linuxnutzer) hast sollte sich das ganz simpel über die Option Einfärben unter dem Reiter Farben zu finden machen lassen.
Das Graue und das grüne ist hoch geladen für dich gilt das selbe, wie für ATIFan22.

So nun endlich zurück lehnen und entspannen.

EDIT
Ach ja K-b mal ein Screeny wie einfach das is bei Gimp2 (das auch unter Windows läuft)

EDIT² Scho wiedern ne PN ich dreh gleich hol und mach alles auf Standard und poste nen Screen dann hab ich hoffentlich wieder ruhe.


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop 

Bei so einem schönen Desktop will ich gar nicht auf Vista wechseln


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein neuer.

Edit. @F A T A L 1 T Y:


----------



## Arschbratze (28. Dezember 2008)

Anbei mein aktueller Desk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/quote]

Könntest du das bild mal posten, bitte.....Find ich hammer geil
Am besten in 1920x1080....


----------



## TALON-ONE (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag´s clean, ohne Icons...

1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STURM622 (28. Dezember 2008)

hier ist mein desktop


----------



## OsiRis (28. Dezember 2008)

meins ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meiner, vorerst, 
da das  network und cpu gadget keine graphen anzeigt und der hintergrund nicht final ist


----------



## JesusderZweite (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine Desktops als Zylinder:


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Timothy (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win XP mit WindowBlinds im Vista Design.
Das war, finde ich, das einzigst Revolutionäre an Vista.


----------



## Kores (28. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mein Desktop 

Grösse 1680x1050



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easteregg (28. Dezember 2008)

mein desk bei 1920x1440


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Freude am Fahren^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Desktop! BMWs sind schöne Autos.
Statt RnB hätte ich da aber lieber DnB und statt Trance Metal.


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein desktop sieht sowas von unaufgeräumt aus, das möchte ich Euren Augen nicht zumuten


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

easteregg schrieb:


> mein desk bei 1920x1440


Das nenn ich einfallsreich

edit:
Das bild, nicht die auflösung


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. Dezember 2008)

hi leuts,

wie heißt der obere balken(taskleiste) der in manchen bildern zusehen ist im mac os style??
durchsichtig mit icons. bzw das programm dazu.

danke
diu


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst vermutlich das RocketDock: Klick mich!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. Dezember 2008)

genau!!! danke für die schnelle info....


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. Dezember 2008)

habe ich auch seit gestern abend
einfach klasse


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch noch ObjectDock. Beide Programme unterstützen in der Free-Version nur eine Leiste. Wenn man 2 Leisten will (z.B. oben und unten), kann man beide Programme installieren.

RocketDock wäre nichts für mich, weil es nicht x64-kompatibel ist. 


			
				RocketDock-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Please note that Windows XP x64 Edition, Windows Vista 64-bit Editions, and alternate shells are not supported.


Hätte Microsoft auf eine x86-Version von Vista verzichtet, wären jetzt alle Programme x64-Kompatibel, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Dezember 2008)

Rocketdock geht auch mit Vista 64bit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Rocketdock geht auch mit Vista 64bit


Dann kapiere ich diesen Hinweis nicht.


----------



## Lordghost (28. Dezember 2008)

*Blub*

so hier mal mein neuer in 1920x1200:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Hintergrundbild gibts mal als Anhang

Blub


----------



## CeresPK (28. Dezember 2008)

soll wahrscheinlich nur bedeuten das das Programm nur für x86 OSs konzipiert wurde und das ein hinweiß darauf ist das es laufen kann aber nicht muss


----------



## Menthe (28. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> RocketDock wäre nichts für mich, weil es nicht x64-kompatibel ist.



Ich habs schon eeewig unter Vista x64 laufen und es klappt hervorragend, besonders mit dem Plug-In Stack Docklet zu empfehlen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es doch läuft, dann ist das ja gut. Ich kann ja mal gucken, ob ich mir so ein Programm besorge.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Hardware Guru:

Die Dame ist wohl garnicht so unbekannt  (Siehe Desktop Seite 1).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris (28. Dezember 2008)

is doch die dame von LOST


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

[/quote]Könntest du das bild mal posten, bitte.....Find ich hammer geil
Am besten in 1920x1080....[/quote]
imgimg.de - Dein Bilderhoster zum Bilder hochladen - 3DVehiclesebc27697jpg.jpg
Bidde schön. Leider nur 1600 x 1200


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2008)

> > könntest du das bild mal posten, bitte.....find ich hammer geil
> > am besten in 1920x1080....
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Bild mit Photoshop mal vergrößert. Man sieht villeicht ein paar Pixel, aber wenn Windows es streckt sieht es noch grottiger aus


----------



## inc1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bild mit Photoshop mal vergrößert. Man sieht villeicht ein paar Pixel, aber wenn Windows es streckt sieht es noch grottiger aus


Vergrößern ist, glaub ich, nicht das Prob. Das Seitenverhältnis bleibt aber dabei gleich. Da müßte man wohl ein büschen länger dran tüdeln.


----------



## c0re (28. Dezember 2008)

eigentliche größe: 1920 x 1080

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## Wicke75de (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich auch mal


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Es lebe der Mac! *Für Spiele natürlich Vista x64.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2008)

valeri schrieb:


> *
> Es lebe der Mac! *Für Spiele natürlich Vista x64.



Bitte die maximale Breit von 900px beachten.

Ich hab dir hier mal dein Bild verkleinert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## exoRR (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok, danke


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2008)

valeri schrieb:


> Ok, danke



Bitte ändere das dann auch im entsprechnden Beitrag


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

lol,das Bild von Boardi find ich geil


----------



## exoRR (28. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar Worte zu meinem Desktop:
Ich mag es aufgeräumt und übersichtlich - keine Symbole die das Bild verdecken.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Wär auch schade^^


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Bild ist eine Mischung aus X3R Screen und einem hochauflösenden Model der Daedalus.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2008)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ein paar Worte zu meinem Desktop:
> Ich mag es aufgeräumt und übersichtlich - keine Symbole die das Bild verdecken.



1 mag ich an dem Bild nicht. Es erinnert mich stark an Need for Speed - Pro Street (was auch wohl zutrifft)


----------



## Haxti (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist meiner  Schönes altes XP! Normale Auflösung is 1920x1080  Hoffe man sieht überhaupt noch was, durch die skalierung -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

Keiner zwingt euch, eure bilder zu skalieren, solange ihr sie im Anhang lässt und nicht direkt in den Beitragtext einfügt, dürfen die auch 2000 Pixel breit sein.

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum jeder das runterskaliert und direkt reinhängt.
Spielt auch keine Rolle für die Mainpage, mein 1280x1024 Desktop wurde gezeigt in der Meldung, und den hatte ich nicht skaliert. die Redakteure und auch die meisten User sind also in der Lage, die Thumbnails anzuklicken


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

hier mal mein Aktueller Desk.
zwar noch sehr unaufgeräumt aber ich glaube man erkennt wos hingehen soll im gegensatz zu meiner Anordnung die ich vorher hatte.
Verbesserungsvorschläge wie ich die untere rechte Ecke aufräumen kann?

hier meine Anordnung der Symbole vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ist er aktuell, leider etwas unaufgeräumt wegen der ganzen Mods für TDU und TES4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab jetzt mal aufgeräumt aber mit der Rechten unteren Ecke muss ich mir trotzdem noch was einfallen lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Dezember 2008)

mein desktopf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Dezember 2008)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich mag es aufgeräumt und übersichtlich - keine Symbole die das Bild verdecken.



Braver Junge!



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> RocketDock wäre nichts für mich, weil es nicht x64-kompatibel ist.



Warum hast du das nicht einfach ausprobiert? Ich mach das immer so (bis er die Installation verweigert oder ein BSOD kommt).

@cerespk91: Was bedeuten die 1, 2, 3 und 4?

Gruß,
André


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Dezember 2008)

so ganz neu


----------



## Alte-Schule (29. Dezember 2008)

Und da is meiner!!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singler (29. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Typ, der es aufgeräumt haben muss.



Dito, wie man an meinem Bildschirm gut sehen kann


----------



## Bert2007 (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Wallpaper, kannste des vlt. irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Warum hast du das nicht einfach ausprobiert? Ich mach das immer so (bis er die Installation verweigert oder ein BSOD kommt).


Apropos BSOD: Installiere mal Kaspersky CBE unter einer ganz bestimmten, neuen Windows-Version. Da kriegst du nur noch Bluescreens (und im Safe Mode kannst du höchstens Daten sichern, aber nicht richtig arbeiten). Der Systemwiederherstellungspunkt funzt auch nicht.

Wenn ich einen Bluescreen zu befürchten habe, kann das Programm mir also mein System zerschießen.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @cerespk91: Was bedeuten die 1, 2, 3 und 4?
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Das sind sozusagen "Abstellkammern"
dank diesen Ordnern komm ich binnen weniger sekunden zu gesuchetn dateien ohne die Suche nutzen zu müssen


----------



## PuhbaerTB (29. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mich zwar geoutet, aber so in etwa sieht mein nächster PC aus:


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde lieber Phenom II, HD4870 X2, einen Nvidia oder AMD-Chipsatz und Corsair-Speicher nehmen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

^^Da stimm ich Jever zu,haste mehr Leistung


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ^^Da stimm ich Jever zu,haste mehr Leistung



Und zuviel Geld 

Ist der Phenom II überhaupt schon druaßen ? Oder sind die "normalen" Phenoms die Phenoms II ?

Kenn mich bei AMD  nicht (mehr) so gut aus


----------



## aurionkratos (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Phenoms II kommen bald, afaik anfang Januar.


----------



## Filico (29. Dezember 2008)

so sieht meiner aus


----------



## Heroman_overall (29. Dezember 2008)

Mich nervt es immer wenn der Destop so vollgemüllt ist. Hab lieber alles wichtige bei mir in der Apple Leiste drin. 

Einmal mit und einmal ohne die Appleleiste. Mann muss  mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmrand gehen und zack da kommt sie dann zum vorschein


----------



## Filico (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenns nach mir ginge, würden die Verknüpfungen an der rechten Seite vom Desktop fliegen. Mein Vater brauch eben auch nen potenten PC zur Video- und Fotobearbeitung.


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber Phenom II, HD4870 X2, einen Nvidia oder AMD-Chipsatz und Corsair-Speicher nehmen.



kann man sich ja gleich ein messer in die brust jagen


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

Da sprechen die nv/Intel Fans


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Dezember 2008)

PuhbaerTB schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich zwar geoutet, aber so in etwa sieht mein nächster PC aus:



Das mit den Preisen auf dem Wallpaper: Das hätte ich nicht gemacht! Denn ich würde mich da dann jedes Mal fragen: FTW?! 280€ für Hardwarekomponente XY ..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> kann man sich ja gleich ein messer in die brust jagen


Fanboy!

Da kann man sich ja gleich bayrisches Bier in die Kehle jagen.


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

bayrisches Bier ist wenigstens bier


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> bayrisches Bier ist wenigstens bier


AMD-CPUs sind wenigstens CPUs.


----------



## aurionkratos (29. Dezember 2008)

So, nachdem ich vorgestern den ersten Batman im Fernsehen gesehen habe, und heute nun der nächste dran ist, bin ich erstmal wieder im Batman-Fieber.
Den Film hab ich schon auf DVD


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> AMD-CPUs sind wenigstens CPUs.



schlechte noch dazu


----------



## Dude (29. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch geil oder ???


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2008)

mal wieder etwas von mir, habe mehrere bilder, da der hintergrund jede minute wechselt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermute mal,das du Audi magst^^


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2008)

richtig vermutet, hab selbst ja auch einen in der garage stehen


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal,*dass du magst Audi^^*



Klingt nach Yoda 


So hier mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm,jetzt wo du es sagst,ich glaub ich schaue mir zu oft die Star Wars Filme an


----------



## Dude (29. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Klingt nach Yoda
> 
> 
> So hier mein neuer
> ...





feines Wohnzimmer


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

Jepp is aber nicht meins


----------



## RapToX (29. Dezember 2008)

so siehts momentan aus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Desktop! Viele Programme habe ich auch und finde sie gut (CCleaner, O&O Defrag, ...). Sunbird habe ich als Thunderbird-Addon, dort heißt es dann Lightning.

Das IE-Shortcut würde ich vom Desktop nehmen, Firefox ist sowieso viel besser.
Die schwarze Taskleiste von Vista würde gut zu deinem Desktop passen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht eig dein Desktop aus?


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wahrscheinlich ne kiste jever pilsener^^.


----------



## RapToX (29. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das IE-Shortcut würde ich vom Desktop nehmen, Firefox ist sowieso viel besser.


der ie-shortcut ist auch nur für notfälle da, falls mal ne seite (aus mir unbekannten gründen) nicht richtig angezeigt wird 
kommt aber zum glück nur sehr selten vor^^



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die schwarze Taskleiste von Vista würde gut zu deinem Desktop passen.


ja das stimmt. was schönes in schwarz würde gut passen. aber ich halte irgendwie nichts von den ganzen design spielereien...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wie sieht eig dein Desktop aus?


Das siehst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread-91.html#post342986
Inzwischen hat sich die Symbolanordung etwas geändert, ich habe zwischendurch Windows neu installiert. Es ist fast alles beim alten geblieben.


----------



## buzty (29. Dezember 2008)

so meiner wurde auch mal wieder geupdated 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

@Boardi05 Lenkt son Wallpaper nicht zu sehr ab?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Dezember 2008)

Von was?


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2008)

Vom Arbeiten oder was auch immer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

@ jever Wo is den auf dem piv der Kasten Jever versteckt?


----------



## gettohomie (29. Dezember 2008)

da meiner 
ist Vista 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (29. Dezember 2008)

So das is meiner:
 Staatlich geprüfter Killerspieler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Dezember 2008)

Aha, die G36c!


----------



## Mindfuck (29. Dezember 2008)

Is einfach geil das Teil.... schöne Zeiten warn das beim Bund...!


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Dezember 2008)

glaub ich dir gut


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Is einfach geil das Teil.... schöne Zeiten warn das beim Bund...!



Lego Gun WTF?!?! 
Haben die nicht meist die "normale" g36 ?


----------



## Uziflator (29. Dezember 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Lego Gun WTF?!?!
> Haben die nicht meist die "normale" g36 ?



Du möchtes gar nich wissen wie viele Versionen es von der G36 gibt.

Die G36c ist auch eher bei Fallschirmjägern zufinden.Wenn ich mich nich täusche.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Du möchtes gar nich wissen wie viele Versionen es von der G36 gibt.
> 
> Die G36c ist auch eher bei Fallschirmjägern zufinden.Wenn ich mich nich täusche.



G36
G36K
G36C
G36V (früher E)
G36KV (früher KE)
SL8 (Zivil)


----------



## Uziflator (29. Dezember 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> G36
> G36K
> G36C
> G36V (früher E)
> ...


Hast die SL9 vergessen.Und G36A1


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hast die SL9 vergessen.



Sag das Wikipedia nicht mir ^^


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

G36C haben eig nur spezialeinheiten >.<

aja, G36A2 nich vergessen


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Dezember 2008)

Die kurze G36 wird z.B. bei Gebäudeschützern eingesetz.

Aber mit Dauerfeuer trifft man nix  habs selbst schon ausprobiert. Echt böse wies das Ding verrreist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin außerhalb von games gegen Gewalt


----------



## Air0r (30. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Die kurze G36 wird z.B. bei Gebäudeschützern eingesetz.
> 
> Aber mit Dauerfeuer trifft man nix  habs selbst schon ausprobiert. Echt böse wies das Ding verrreist.



dauerfeuer ist für amis 

einzelschuss und geduld bringts im RL viel eher


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> dauerfeuer ist für amis
> 
> einzelschuss und geduld bringts im RL viel eher


Einzelschuss, das wäre dann wohl mit der AWP. Geduld ist was für Camper. Und warum im RL? Wenn ein AWP-Noob seinen Mist im RL ausprobieren will, geht die Killerspiel-Debatte wieder los.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

Genau,mit Politikern,die eig gar nicht wssen,was CS ist,sondern nur sagen ist ja ein böses Spiel


----------



## PuhbaerTB (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Hauch von 3D


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

Mit 3D-Brille wäre das sicher noch schöner.


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Genau,mit Politikern,die eig gar nicht wssen,was CS ist,sondern nur sagen ist ja ein böses Spiel



isses doch auch, viereckige, kantige terroristen zu töten ist kein zuckerschlecken!


----------



## chive200 (30. Dezember 2008)

Add-On für RocketDock nennt sich "Stacks Docklet". Den Wallpaper gibts bei "socwall.com".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
chive200*

*


----------



## Wolf2660 (30. Dezember 2008)

@ chive200 Schön, aber leider zu Groß

Na dann Hosen Runter,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigentlich 1280x1024, ohne Task is normal


----------



## Karanso (30. Dezember 2008)

Hurra, Hurra, der Desktop ist da!


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Dezember 2008)

@karanso: wo gibts den das original wallpaper?


----------



## Karanso (30. Dezember 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @karanso: wo gibts den das original wallpaper?


 
Na bei mir *g*


----------



## OC-Noob (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hier ist mal meiner






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung 1600x1050@32bit


----------



## sidewinderdxii (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine Desks,
einmal erstellt aus einem Ingame Screen(rFactor) und einmal ein nett bearbeitetes Photo(dank meiner Frau)


----------



## Otep (30. Dezember 2008)

meiner klick mich


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

RapToX schrieb:


> der ie-shortcut ist auch nur für notfälle da, falls mal ne seite (aus mir unbekannten gründen) nicht richtig angezeigt wird
> kommt aber zum glück nur sehr selten vor^^



Dafür gibts doch IE Tab


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich auf eine Firefox-inkompatible Seite stoße, dann muss ich diese Seite nicht besuchen. So Seiten kann ich ruhig boykottieren.


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, auf die download-Seite von M$ muss ich ab und zu ...


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

komischerweise geht opera immer und überall


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht bei der M$ überprüfung, ob mein ein orginales Windows hat 

Und jetzt genug Offtopic.


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

doch, da gehts auch 

so, ontopic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meiner (Original 1680x1050) der aufm Notebook is der gleiche da is bloß die Sidebar anders, also sinnlos zu posten^^

gruß


----------



## becks81 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> doch, da gehts auch


komisch mit meinem Firefox habe ich das gestern auch hinbekommen


----------



## roadgecko (30. Dezember 2008)

Da ich windows neuinstalliert habe (Mehrere Probleme) erlaube ich mir mal ein UpDate.

Klassischer geht es fast garnicht mehr


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> komisch mit meinem Firefox habe ich das gestern auch hinbekommen



ich benutz ja auch opera


----------



## RapToX (30. Dezember 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch IE Tab


danke, werd ich mal testen.




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf eine Firefox-inkompatible Seite stoße, dann muss ich diese Seite nicht besuchen. So Seiten kann ich ruhig boykottieren.


naja, es ist eine hlstatsx seite, die seit ein paar tagen nur noch teilweise aufgerufen werden kann. mit dem ie funktioniert es komischer weise problemlos.


----------



## TALON-ONE (30. Dezember 2008)

Noch einer...
Wer mir sagen kann, was das für einer ist, gewinnt nen Leuchtkeks


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich glaube das ist ein Auto


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Noch einer...
> Wer mir sagen kann, was das für einer ist, gewinnt nen Leuchtkeks


Das ist ein Ferrari.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

ne Ferrari Studie


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Noch einer...
> Wer mir sagen kann, was das für einer ist, gewinnt nen Leuchtkeks


Der Ferrari P4/5 Prototyp von Pininfarina?


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das ist ein Auto



falsch
xD


----------



## dungeon192 (30. Dezember 2008)

viele viele, schicke desktops 

WIE BEKOMME ICH ES HIN MEINEN AUCH HIER IM FORUM EINZUSTELLEN ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## dungeon192 (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/ph/OPA/aig/wlomXbynKrCq0cac1o03ks3kskXL0103kskXLyETIDr1c.jpg


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

Klick auf erweitert und dann Anhänge Verwalten


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> doch, da gehts auch
> 
> so, ontopic
> 
> ...


Also ich bin gerade dabei ein neuen Desktop zu erstellen. ICh möchte auch so eine Leiste wie im oberen Bild zusehen ist. Wie geht das ?
Oder wie nennt man diese Leiste ?
MfG Tom


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Das ist Rocket Dock oder Object Dock.


----------



## Aconitum (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Desktop.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Dezember 2008)

Mit welchem Programm hast du deine Rocket Leiste gemacht. ?


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Das Programm heißt Rocket Dock oder Object Dock wobei ich Object Dock besser finde, musste einfach mal googlen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm hast du deine Rocket Leiste gemacht. ?



Das Programm is von Punklabs und heist Rocketdock LINK!!!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delacroix (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier meiner (1280x1024) - ja, ich mag es aufgeräumt:


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Dezember 2008)

So hab meinen mal etwas überarbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal noch ne Frage: Kennt jemand zufällig ein Tool mit dem man Bilder vergrößern kann, die Quali dabei aber nicht flöten geht?


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Ne kenn kein Programm aber ist die Leiste nicht etwas übertrieben groß?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ne kenn kein Programm aber ist die Leiste nicht etwas übertrieben groß?


Nö die ist so.
Kann man dass den einstellen? Ich bin zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Jepp kann man indem du auf Dock einstellungen und dann auf Anzeige gehst.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Jepp kann man indem du auf Dock einstellungen und dann auf Anzeige gehst.


Stimmt. 
Jetzt kann ich da ja noch mehr Icons reinpacken.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

Alle haben 16:9-Monitore, nur ich habe noch 4:3. WILL AUCH 16:9!


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Siehste mal. So hier n Update von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (30. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Alle haben 16:9-Monitore, nur ich habe noch 4:3. WILL AUCH 16:9!




wohl eher 5:4 xD Ich hab meinen ganz neu  BenQ roxx  Auch wenn die Handys nur in der Tonne taugen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

Haxti schrieb:


> wohl eher 5:4 xD


Stimmt.




> BenQ roxx


BenQ hat zusammen mit Siemens die Handy-Fertigung in Deutschland zerstört.


----------



## sportline105 (30. Dezember 2008)

das ist meiner  hab jetzt mal aufgeräumt  jetzt ist der ganze verknüpfungsmüll in einem ordner


----------



## CeresPK (30. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Jetzt kann ich da ja noch mehr Icons reinpacken.


boa ich finde deine Leiste jetzt schön übertrieben vollgestopft


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa ich finde deine Leiste jetzt schön übertrieben vollgestopft


Mir gefällt das auch nicht so Recht aber ich bin zu faul das heut noch mal zu überarbeiten.


----------



## kschleif (30. Dezember 2008)

http://i44.tinypic.com/29v14ro.jpg


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2008)

Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2008)

So weils sehr kalt in meinem Zimmer is habe ich das Nv Hintergrundbild rot gefärbt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baker79 (30. Dezember 2008)

lieber spät, als nie. Hier ist mal das, was ich jeden Tag anschauen kann.


----------



## Overclocker (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Hintergrundbild findet sich hier nun auch ein


----------



## eightcore (31. Dezember 2008)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## Singler (31. Dezember 2008)

Kleines Update meiner Oberfläche 

Vista Ultimate 64bit

Meinungen erbeten...


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein Hintergrund hab ich gestern gemacht und ich stell ihn jetzt auch mal rein....
Aber mach noch ein paar Design Bearbeitungen, weil es noch nicht ganz gut ist.

MfG Tom Und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Alle haben 16:9-Monitore, nur ich habe noch 4:3. WILL AUCH 16:9!



16:10 und 5:4. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Dezember 2008)

Dann weißt du ja was du dir als nächstes anschaffen musst...
MfG Tom 
Und einen guten Rutsch ins JAhr 2009


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 16:10 und 5:4.


16:9 gibt es aber auch, das ist das Seitenverhältnis von Filmen. OK, im PC-Bereich gibt es zwar auch 16:10, aber warum sollte es keine 16:9-Monitore geben? Wenn man auf einem 16:10-Monitor einen Film guckt, hat man schwarze Balken. Ein 1080p-Monitor/Fernseher hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 und hat 1920 x 1080 als native Auflösung, schwarze Balken gibt es dann nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

So,hier kommt mein alter XP Desktop


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ey da bin ja ich mit drauf.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Dezember 2008)

Der Wagen unserer Autobahn-Polizei, hab ihn sogar einmal gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

Was gar kein Audi?


----------



## JackBlack89 (31. Dezember 2008)

hier mein desktop mit der grünen hölle


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

hier ein kleines Hintergrund Update meinerseits



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was Kein Audi, richtig so


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

Man sieht der neue Impreza sch_eiße aus


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

ach von vorne ist er doch ganz süß.
aber was die Heckansicht angeht gebe ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 16:9 gibt es aber auch, das ist das Seitenverhältnis von Filmen. OK, im PC-Bereich gibt es zwar auch 16:10, aber warum sollte es keine 16:9-Monitore geben? Wenn man auf einem 16:10-Monitor einen Film guckt, hat man schwarze Balken. Ein 1080p-Monitor/Fernseher hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 und hat 1920 x 1080 als native Auflösung, schwarze Balken gibt es dann nicht.



Nun ja, im PC-Bereich gibt es auch schon 16:9 nur ist halt nicht verbreitet.
"Normale" Sendnungen wie Dr. House werden ja eh nur im SD-Format ausgestrahlt (auf RTL), aber da gibt es "echtes" 16:9.

Die ganzen Blu-Rays in 1080p sind doch eh Beschiss, weil alle das Kinoformat haben und da hast du selbst auf einem 16:9 große Balken oben und unten.

Außerdem hat ein 16:10 24" sogesehen noch 120 mehr Pixel in der Höhe als ein 16:9. Aber wem sag' ich das. 

Gruß,
André

/edit:
Ganz vergessen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Was gar kein Audi?



doch lambos sind auch audis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ey wie kommst an meine Privatbilder?


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man sieht der neue Impreza sch_eiße aus



ach gab es mal schöne? xDD


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (31. Dezember 2008)

Da ham Raser aber ein Problem^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Da ham Raser aber ein Problem^^


Nicht, wenn sie einen Tesla Roadster haben. OK, wenn sie nicht schnell genug entkommen, macht der Akku schlapp und sie werden erwischt.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

aber nen Tesla kann nicht wirklich mit dem LP560/4 mithalten nach 5 Sekunden ist der Lambo ja schon vor dem Teil
mit seiner Vmax von 330Km/h


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

OK, jedenfalls hat der Tesla seine Basis, den Lotus Elise, erstmal abgehängt. Dann ging der Akku jedoch mitten auf der Rennstrecke leer. Da gibt es auch so ein YouTube-Video, aber ich bin jetzt zu faul zum Suchen.


----------



## sportline105 (31. Dezember 2008)

aber wenn die raser nen jeep haben können die über nen feldweg ganz einfach enntkommen


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

beim Tesla haste leider auch keinen Motorsound.


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

dann tu dir ne karte an die speichen (wie beim fahrrad ^^)


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Januar 2009)

Meiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es auf dem Notebook aus, an dem arbeite ich sowieso die meiste Zeit


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Januar 2009)

Da könnt isch nisch arbeiten tun können 

@mr.madman:
bissi klein dein Bild...


----------



## TALON-ONE (1. Januar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Ferrari P4/5 Prototyp von Pininfarina?



BINGO! Leuchtkeks für Dich...


----------



## Singler (1. Januar 2009)

Wieder bisschen gebastelt... nu siehts imo super aus! Meinungen aber wie immer willkommen.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Januar 2009)

Deine Diashow, bestimmt sind
 da noch mehr XXX Bilder, naja sind ja auch supi so ne Bilder


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Januar 2009)

in der diasshow in der sidebar sind noch hunderte von bilder, schade das man der desktophintergrund nur alle minute wechselt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (1. Januar 2009)

Mach doch n privaten fred auf-.-
Der Tesla hat AFAIK nur mit Akkuüberhitzung zu kämpfen, wenn man ihn so heizt


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2009)

Die Cabrio-Saison ist eroeffnet.


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Januar 2009)

Wir wärn so gern ein Mac 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Januar 2009)

mein neuer wagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (2. Januar 2009)

du wechselst dein hintergrund wie andere unterhosen


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Januar 2009)

Dafür ist das aber kein Audi . . .


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> du wechselst dein hintergrund wie andere unterhosen



der hintergrund wechselt automatisch jede minute

hier ein audi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> der hintergrund wechselt automatisch jede minute
> 
> hier ein audi
> 
> ...


wie jede Minute ? Was für ein Programm hast du dafür ? Ein Link wär auch schön.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Januar 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> wie jede Minute ? Was für ein Programm hast du dafür ? Ein Link wär auch schön.



das gute programm ist Wallpaper4U, nutze es schon seit mehreren jahren

Wallpaper4U 3.41 Build 060507 Hintergrundbild Wallpaper Download

viel spass damit


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> das gute programm ist Wallpaper4U, nutze es schon seit mehreren jahren
> 
> Wallpaper4U 3.41 Build 060507 Hintergrundbild Wallpaper Download
> 
> viel spass damit


Das hab ich auch, aber iwie funzt das bei mir nicht (wechselt die Bilder nicht)...


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Januar 2009)

@boardi,wenn der jede min das Wallpaper wechselt und du so 2 stunden hier reinschreibst,kann ich dann davon ausgehen,das die restlichen Wallpaper kein FSk 6 Fotos sind??


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Januar 2009)

genau
nein hab nur nicht lust jede min ein bild zu posten, sind so schon zu viele

@beachboy08 man muss unter einstellungen timer die zeit auswählen
falls jemand die walls habe will, nur nett fragen und ich werd sie hochladen

hier gleich noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (2. Januar 2009)

steht in der Taskleiste ein Ordner mit Mafia?  was planst du?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @beachboy08 man muss unter einstellungen timer die zeit auswählen


Das ist ja das Problem.
Ich hab den Timer gestellt, es passiert aber trotzdem nichts. 
Eine Liste hab ich schon geladen, also daran kanns nicht liegen.

Ich hatte das Programm früher auch schon mal, da lief es auch so wie es sollte. 

EDIT: Fehler gefunden: Der Timer anstatt von 60 Sekunden auf 60 Minuten eingestellt.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

ehrlichgesagt würde es mich _EXTREME_ ankotzen wenn ich jede Minute nen anderen Hintergrund hätte


----------



## JePe (3. Januar 2009)

Wegen einsetzendem Schneefall doch lieber ein Modell mit festem Verdeck.


----------



## willy (3. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ehrlichgesagt würde es mich _EXTREME_ ankotzen wenn ich jede Minute nen anderen Hintergrund hätte


gleiche meinung


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> genau
> nein hab nur nicht lust jede min ein bild zu posten, sind so schon zu viele
> 
> @beachboy08 man muss unter einstellungen timer die zeit auswählen
> ...


 
Dann frag ich doch mal ganz nett...
bitte, bitte ....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Januar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> steht in der Taskleiste ein Ordner mit Mafia?  was planst du?



Spielen?! 


Ich würde mein Wallpaper nicht minütlich ändern, mein Wallpaper ist eine Art "zu-Hause-Gefühl". 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2009)

Ach, am Zweitknecht iss mir das schnuppe - sogar im Gegenteil, bissi Abwechslung iss doch schön.
Und wegen Mafia - schlimmer wär doch wenn da "Taliban" stehen würde, ne...


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Spielen?!
> 
> 
> Ich würde mein Wallpaper nicht minütlich ändern, mein Wallpaper ist eine Art "zu-Hause-Gefühl".
> ...



hab das game nun ein wenig gemoddet und spiels jetzt nochmal durch

bei mir ist es so das ich es nicht lange mit dem selben wallpaper aushalte

@Hai0815

welche walls sollens sein?

hier mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Im anhang ist das Wall


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2009)

Ach du, stell mir doch mal nen "bunten Strauß voll unvergänglicher Melodien" zusammen bitte.
Bin Jäger und Sammler und für alles offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Spielen?!



Jaja, kommt jetzt lügt hier nicht rumm, sagt die Wahrheit 




<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Wallpaper nicht minütlich ändern, mein Wallpaper ist eine Art "zu-Hause-Gefühl".



Find ich auch, 'n Wallpaper muss ne Zeit lang bleiben find ich, jede minute ein anderes wäre für mich nichts 

lG


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Jaja, kommt jetzt lügt hier nicht rumm, sagt die Wahrheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeder kanns ja mchen wie er will

ok, gut im Mafia ordner sin dei routen drin die ich fahren bzw. gefahren bin. alla transporter (film)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wall im Anhang


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Januar 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen, wieviele Walls du überhaupt insgesamt hast und woher du die alle bekommst ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2009)

@Boardi05
So iss das cool - wenn du das Original mit lädst kann man sich das schön runterladen...
Danke nochmals...


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal fragen, wieviele Walls du überhaupt insgesamt hast und woher du die alle bekommst ?
> MfG, Tom



Tag,
einfach mal auf wallpaper gehen und suchen.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2009)

auf anderen Download Seiten, z.b. *zensiert* *hust* kann man ganze Wallpaper"pakete" ruterladen, dan haste 100 Stück aufeinmal.

lG


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wieviele Walls du überhaupt insgesamt hast und woher du die alle bekommst ?
> MfG, Tom



hab ca. 9000 Wallpaper davon sind ca. 3000 widscreen, hab die alle aus verschiedene seiten, hat aber auch ca. 8 Jahre gedauert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> hab ca. 9000 Wallpaper davon sind ca. 3000 widscreen, hab die alle aus verschiedene seiten, hat aber auch ca. 8 Jahre gedauert



freak


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> freak



ist berechtigt, da gut die hälfte der walls mit 52k gesaugt wurden


----------



## elan-eo-akin (3. Januar 2009)

Meine Blaue "Heimat"


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

@Tom3004 Was für ein Programm?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

mein neuestes bild, grad erst geschnitten
find die Adriana einfach hammer geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elan-eo-akin (3. Januar 2009)

@Boardi05

Willst Du uns hier alle in den Wahnsinn treiben? 

Ich könnte bei solchen Wallpapern gar nicht arbeiten...


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Willst Du uns hier alle in den Wahnsinn treiben?
> 
> Ich könnte bei solchen Wallpapern gar nicht arbeiten...


  Ich will die Weltherrschaft 
den desktop sieht man ja nicht so oft beim arbeiten, und wennschon dann träumt man halt für ca. 5 min wenn man den hintergrund sieht


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

du kannst ja immer nur 1Minute lang träumen dann kommt nen anderer Screen


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Januar 2009)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Willst Du uns hier alle in den Wahnsinn treiben?
> 
> Ich könnte bei solchen Wallpapern gar nicht arbeiten...


Naja ich denke mal wenn du z.B mit Word schreibst das dudas Walpaper garnicht siehst schonmal daran gedacht !


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

mein traumwagen nr. 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (3. Januar 2009)

So das wäre dann mein Dektop


----------



## willy (3. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> mein traumwagen nr. 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der ur-quattro?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

jup, das war noch ein wagen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wall im anhang


----------



## MikeLucien (3. Januar 2009)

@ willy: Du hast meinen backround geklaut! *scherz* Deine modding sieht cool aus !!!


----------



## willy (3. Januar 2009)

bunt hat mir nich gefallen 

einfarbig find ichs viel besser, habs noch in grün, blau und rot, kann noch mehr farben machen...


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

welcher film ist das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

resident knievel


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Boardi05 du könntest echt n eigenen Thread aufmachen wo du nur deine Wallpaper präsentierst^^



poste schon fleisig hier rein 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1593-hardware-wallpaper-thread-22.html#post445877

*glaub das würd nicht gehen, oder? falls das n moderator durchliest bitte beantworten
THX*


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Brüste sind doch so klein, dass man die gar nicht Zensieren kann


stimmt auch wieder

im rechten eck ist wallaper4u offen, im archiv sind 3004Walls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> An dem Maedel ist *alles* richtig (und noch dazu echt). Und was soll an dem Bild nicht USK 6-konform sein ... ? In jeder BRISANT-Ausgabe um 17 Uhr gibt´s mehr zu sehen.



alles bestens, war nur ein kleiner wilkommensgruß 

schau doch auch da mal rein und poste viel, müssen nicht hardware walls sein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1593-hardware-wallpaper-thread.html


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. Januar 2009)

update


----------



## Yutshi (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33k (4. Januar 2009)

na dann kommt meiner jetzt auch mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (4. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> welcher film ist das?




ein ziemlich schlechter


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerii (4. Januar 2009)

Hier ist meiner: (Bild ist mal irgendwann im Urlaub entstanden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (4. Januar 2009)

muss mir hier mal das Abo abbestellen-.-


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (4. Januar 2009)

Nach meiner Win Neuinstallation sieht mein Desktop jetzt so aus...


----------



## buzty (4. Januar 2009)

das zune-theme ist wohl wirklich beliebt  
(das unten ist rocketdock und ist so eingestellt dass es sich nach ein paar sekunden ausblendet  )


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Januar 2009)

Boardi hast du ein Wallpaper Paket zusammengestellt ?


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Wäre echt gut Boardi, wenns fertig lads hier hoch.


----------



## Caliban (5. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Januar 2009)

Naja ich glaube das er das hie rnicht hochladen kann, weil es zu viel ist aber den Link wo er es hochgeladen hat kann er ja mal posten. Ich werde auch meine Wallpaper hochladen......150 Wall....Sind ganz gut !!!!

Naja vielleicht haben ja noch andere ein Wallpaper Paket zum hochladen ?
MfG,Tom


----------



## speedjunkie (5. Januar 2009)

Mein aktueller Notebook Desktop


----------



## Chris (5. Januar 2009)

hab auch wieder umgesattelt...


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr ein Wallpaper paket schnüren und den Link posten ?
Ich mache es auch gerad eun poste ih gleich !


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Soll ich auch eins machen??
@Chris nerven dich so große Symbole nicht???


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Boardi hast du ein Wallpaper Paket zusammengestellt ?



Bin immer noch am sammeln, zurzeit sind es 9100 walls mit 3,5Giga, möcht gerne 10.000 damits ne runde zahl ist, dann wird hochgeladen


----------



## k-b (5. Januar 2009)

Und die Lizenzen der einzelnen Wallpaper hast du da noch im Kopf? Ich mein ja nur, ist rechtlich schon bedenklich einfach so 10000 Bilder anzubieten von denen du wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr die Quellen nennen kannst.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

Als Quelle werd ich mal ganz einfach des Inet nennen, wenn man für jedes bild das man höchlädt die quelle nennen muss dann ist dieser thread rechtlich auch nicht in ordnung, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Carwalls.com - Car wallpapers - free!


----------



## Chris (5. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Soll ich auch eins machen??
> @Chris nerven dich so große Symbole nicht???




nö stört nich,jedenfalls mir nich


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Soll ich auch eins machen??



unbedingt!


----------



## Chris (5. Januar 2009)

mach nur


----------



## msix38 (5. Januar 2009)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Ok solls n bestimmtes Thema sein oder bunt gemischt?


P.S. Is von meinem iPod geschrieben


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

bunt gemisch würd ich sagen


----------



## CRAZYMANN (5. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin

ich dacht ich zeige mein auch mal. Sind schöne Desktop Bilder dabei.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

@ crazymann
wallpaper please, wenn möglich in widescreen 16:10

kannste hier posten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1593-der-wallpaper-thread-24.html

THX!


----------



## Chris (5. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @ crazymann
> wallpaper please, wenn möglich in widescreen 16:10
> 
> kannste hier posten
> ...




is doch aber sein desktop


----------



## CooL (5. Januar 2009)

hier mein neuer


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honk53 (6. Januar 2009)

schick schick^^

kommt doch aus Italien das ding oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Chris schrieb:


> is doch aber sein desktop



Ja und er will davon das Wallpaper. Is doch logisch?!


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

Hier wenn euch ein Wallpaper Pack von mir interessiert könnt ihr es hier downloaden ist ohne Passwort.....Die Bilder sind aus der Kategorie Mädels, Autos, Naur und diese Aufnahmen von Städten aus der Luft.! 
Naja hier ist der Link...RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Januar 2009)

Ach manno, RS.*de* 

Was neues bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hier wenn euch ein Wallpaper Pack von mir interessiert könnt ihr es hier downloaden ist ohne Passwort.....Die Bilder sind aus der Kategorie Mädels, Autos, Naur und diese Aufnahmen von Städten aus der Luft.!
> Naja hier ist der Link...RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace



danke, für dein Link


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2009)

Honk53 schrieb:


> schick schick^^
> 
> kommt doch aus Italien das ding oder?



logisch aus italien, ist ein pagani zonda

hier mein wallpaperpack http://rapidshare.de/files/41282469/Wallpaper_Widescreen.rar.html PW: Boardi05


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

Joa bitte....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hier wenn euch ein Wallpaper Pack von mir interessiert könnt ihr es hier downloaden ist ohne Passwort.....Die Bilder sind aus der Kategorie Mädels, Autos, Naur und diese Aufnahmen von Städten aus der Luft.!
> Naja hier ist der Link...RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace


Ich hab sage und schreibe 6 Kb/s Speed.
Also das kannst du vergessen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Januar 2009)

Man neheme Bitte Sharebase oder Torrents.
Rapidshare is so lahm. 12 Kb/s und 78 MB ergeben eine Dauer von über 1Stunde und 25 Minuten.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (6. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Man neheme Bitte Sharebase oder Torrents.
> Rapidshare is so lahm. 12 Kb/s und 78 MB ergeben eine Dauer von über 1Stunde und 25 Minuten.



nein, eher rapidshare.com >_>


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

Okay ich kann bei Rapidshare downloaden mit 1,4mb/s


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Okay ich kann bei Rapidshare downloaden mit 1,4mb/s



Mit nem Premium Acount schon, aber nicht als Free User das sind bei Rapidshare.com auch nur max 250 kb/s möglich.


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

also das stimmt nicht..... ich kann als free user mit 300kb downloaden


----------



## Gerii (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Datei mit ca. 900kB/s geladen, als Free-User.. Hat mich aber auch gewundert


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
Hier der Link von rapidshare.com


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2009)

ist selfmade, habs vorgestern am schnalstaler gletscher geknipst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Mit nem Premium Acount schon, aber nicht als Free User das sind bei Rapidshare.com auch nur max 250 kb/s möglich.



Besser als 12KB/s, oder? 

gruß,
André


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

1680x1050 + 1280x1024


----------



## sportline105 (7. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Man neheme Bitte Sharebase oder Torrents.
> Rapidshare is so lahm. 12 Kb/s und 78 MB ergeben eine Dauer von über 1Stunde und 25 Minuten.


1,6-1,7 MB/sek  was habt ihr denn alle für ne standleitung? anscheinend gibts in ostdeutschland aufm land bessere leitungen als bei euch


----------



## andrzej2000 (7. Januar 2009)

So,wollte auch mal mein Desktop zeigen,auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> 1,6-1,7 MB/sek  was habt ihr denn alle für ne standleitung? anscheinend gibts in ostdeutschland aufm land bessere leitungen als bei euch



In meinen guten Tagen komme ich auf 2,4 mbit ^^

Mein Momentanes Ergebniss:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber da geht noch was ^^


----------



## k-b (7. Januar 2009)

andrzej2000 schrieb:


> So,wollte auch mal mein Desktop zeigen,auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist
> 
> file:///C:/Users/BlackDevil/Desktop/Desktop.JPG


Der Link geht! Zumindest bei dir!


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> 1,6-1,7 MB/sek  was habt ihr denn alle für ne standleitung? anscheinend gibts in ostdeutschland aufm land bessere leitungen als bei euch


Also ich konnte mit 4mb/s ziehen.
Und ja idR habt ihr im Osten die besseren Standleitungen, da wir sie euch bezahlt haben. Ich sage nur Solidarität.
Ich bin da eine ausnahme, dank uni. Da wären auch noch 8mb mehr drin gewesen, aber das machen die meißten server nicht mit




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hätte ich übrigens lieber gehabt. das pack von boardi ist zwar nett, aber nichts besonderes. städteaufnahemn habe ich wie sand am meer


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Januar 2009)

SO mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal auch ein Wallpaperpack hochgeladen. Wallpappers.rar @ ShareBase.to


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Ha, gegen mich habt ihr eh keine Chance. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## sportline105 (7. Januar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mit 4mb/s ziehen.
> Und ja idR habt ihr im Osten die besseren Standleitungen, da wir sie euch bezahlt haben. Ich sage nur Solidarität.


1. wir haben "nur" 16000er dsl 
2. wir müssen auch soli-zuschlag bezahlen  dafür verdient ihr im westen auch noch wesentlich mehr als ein gleich qualifizierter im osten  aber wir ossis sind ja eh immer die bösen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ha, gegen mich habt ihr eh keine Chance.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58958&stc=1&d=1231326059
> 
> ...



Für den DSL Schw*** vergleich haben wir doch schon nen Thread 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-netzwerk/16844-wer-hat-die-schnellste-leitung-29.html


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Ist doch eh nicht meine Leitung. 
Leider...

BTT: @School: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ist doch eh nicht meine Leitung.
> Leider...
> 
> BTT: @School:
> ...


ich packe meinen test auch noch mal in den anderen thread zusätzlich, aber nur für dich andre hier noch mal zusätzlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist die leitung in meienr wohnung 

hiern och meine wallpaper



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Januar 2009)

Da hier einige mit meinem ersten Wallpaper Pack nicht zufrieden wahren, hier mein zweites

Wallpaper_Pack_Vol._2.rar @ ShareBase.to

PW: Boardi05

hoffe es kommt besser an


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (7. Januar 2009)

ich könnte heulen wenn ich das sehe -_-

DSL Light 384 
schneller geht in dem kaff net.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Ergebniss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja um Ehrlich zu sein ich hab mit Photoshop nachgeholfen, aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2009)

Nun aber bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Jawohl Herr Mod,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André

P.S.: Ich müsste dich morgen noch mal sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Jawohl Herr Mod,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dein Style Thema sieht nicht schlecht aus, kannst du man die msstyles und die shellstyle Datei uploaden?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Das Teil heißt Royale Theme (von XP Media Center Version).

Versuch es mal hier.

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das Teil heißt Royale Theme (von XP Media Center Version).
> 
> Versuch es mal hier.
> 
> ...


 
Jep, danke dir, bin bei Royale Remixed hängen geblieben, da ist dein Thema mit bei.
Habs mal angehängt, falls es auch andere User haben möchten.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

wie installiert man die? o.o


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (8. Januar 2009)

edit: Wer hat mein Desktop gelöscht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (8. Januar 2009)

wow ein aufschlussreicher post^^


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2009)

Aus gegebenen Anlass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IAN (8. Januar 2009)

hier mein Desktop...  IAN


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meiner.


Gr33tz....


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

pfui, ne barret


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

rofl......
Das ist ne M4 willy......omg


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

nein, das is ne barrett 468, ne M4 hat ein anderes Visier [kimme und korn]außerdem ist es bei der Barrett 468 einklappbar; und das vorderstück ist auch anders

merkste nen unterschied?

btw, die Barrett 468 hat auch ein größeres Kaliber (6,8mm)

(außerdem zerplatzt die waffe nicht mehr, wenn ein tropfen wasser drin ist^^)


ich glaub, ich weiß wieso du dachtest, dass das keine Barrett sein kann... Barrett ist ne firma(eig. Barrett Firearms) , nicht der name des Anti-Material-Rifles M82 (a1, a2, m99 etc.)


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

OK ok ok ok.......
Da lag ich falsch, sry. Schande über mich.....xD
Aber da haben sich die Ingenieure der Barret 468 viel, oder besser gesagt fast alles von der M4 abgeguckt.


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

naja, die wollten den gleichen schlund, nur mit nem größeren kaliber...
im anhang deutsche ingenieurskunst, das HK416 (beides ist für amerika bestimmt, dann noch das XM8, wobei amerika mit HKs werken nicht zufrieden war und das barrett zeugs genommen hat, also als waffe, die die m4 ablösen soll...

ziemliche ähnlichkeit oO die schießt jedenfalls auch, wenn sie voll mit wasser oder sand ist, der lauf wird außerdem nicht heiß^^

um mal wieder zurück zum topic zu kommen, poste ich mal meinen zz. desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

Sag mal, wie bekommt man die Verknüpfungen so hin?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Januar 2009)

RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie bekommt man die Verknüpfungen so hin?


Dafür braucht man ein Programm wie RocketDock oder ObjectDock. Wenn du 2 Leisten willst, installierst du beide Programme oder kaufst von einem die kostenpflichtige Version.


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

Ok thx


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Januar 2009)

Das ist meiner, klar und aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

Tommy Hewitt kann einfach gut Fotographieren und bearbeiten


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

fotografieren ja, bearbeiten ist ne kleinigkeit, ne arbeit von 1-2 minuten, das kann jeder

aber dfi is schon was feines :>


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

Colorkey geht nicht mal eben in 2 Minuten, das dauert unter Umständen schon etwas länger und jeder kann es nicht


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

colorkey? er hat einfach die ansonsten schwarzen und unwichtigen bauteile markiert und die sättigung rausgenommen...ich geb zu, das is ne fusselarbeit, aber allzuschwer ist das nicht


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

Na gut hast ja recht. Schwer ist´s nicht, ein wenig Fummelig eben...

Dennoch kann er´s^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

Am beta testen *g*

Ich muss sagen das Windows ist das geilste was ich jeh gesehen hab, die Geschwindigkeit ist unglaublich o.O  

Ich werde es mir auf jedenfall kaufen, das ist ja mal sowas von genial


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

Der Mediaplayer sieht ja nice aus.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin angepisst von Microsoft,weil ích keine Beta mehr bekommen habe,dafür kauf ich mir kein Win 7 und behalpt mein Vista selbst,wenn es schlechter ist


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt mit meiner neugekauften PS3 diesem Spiel verfallen bin...:


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

Sollte gehen.

Hab jetzt noch ein anderes wallpaper - iwie ncoh schöner.

dafür ist mein desktop jetzt mit dl-versuchen von win7 voll


----------



## Klutten (10. Januar 2009)

...die Windows 7 Diskussionsrunde findet wo anders statt.


----------



## Jason197666 (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Best Desktop ever


----------



## the-machine (11. Januar 2009)

na dann will ich auch mal, 1. mit eingeblendeten docks und 2. docks ausgeblendet


----------



## f3rr1s (11. Januar 2009)

Hajime no ippo


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

So, ganz frisch:


----------



## Schlipez (11. Januar 2009)

http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/3179/pcghdesktopgy6.jpg
Hier is mein Desktop


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

vergesst euer sch*** Wallpaper4U oder wie der Mist heißt in Win 7 ist diese Funktion enthalten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin einfallslos, gel?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

Bin auch mit Windows 7 unterwegs.


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2009)

Liebe Leute. Ich habe euch bereits gestern Abend darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr über Windows 7 in den entsprechenden Threads diskutieren könnt. Wenn das bis jetzt nicht deutlich rüber gekommen ist, dann kommt ab sofort das *zweifarbige Arbeitswerkzeug eines Schiedsrichters* zum Einsatz.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

So hier mal mein aktueller desk leider habe ich Rocketdock geschrottet  mal sehen obs ne Neuinstall wieder hinbekommt xD (also von Rocketdock)

Edit: hier mal nur im Anhang weil ich noch nicht Paint.net installt habe


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Liebe Leute. Ich habe euch bereits gestern Abend darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr über Windows 7 in den entsprechenden Threads diskutieren könnt. Wenn das bis jetzt nicht deutlich rüber gekommen ist, dann kommt ab sofort das *zweifarbige Arbeitswerkzeug eines Schiedsrichters* zum Einsatz.



Heißt das jetzt soviel, dass man keine Desktop-Screens vom neuen Windows zeigen darf?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Januar 2009)

Er meint glaube ich nur, dass wir nicht die Standardwallpaper zeigen sollen (diesen Fisch da).

Ich habe etwas gearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

Gemeint ist die Tatsache dass bei jedem Vista 7 Bild wieder einer über das OS an sich diskutieren muss was hier völlig am Thema vorbei geht.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2009)

Ich auch^^


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

uuund noch einer xD


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

auch maln update :>


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-machine (11. Januar 2009)

kleines Spässle


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

***


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein Desk ist auch nen Desk


----------



## k-b (11. Januar 2009)

Mit und ohne geöffneten Anwendungen. Bevor jemand fragt: Das ist wmii. Komplett per Tastatur Steuerbar und durch Ruby erweiterbar


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

boa das sieht schrecklich kompliziert aus kann das sein?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Januar 2009)

Wow, zwei 22"er nebeneinander. Lecker. 

@cerespk91: Naja, hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, wenn man sich reingearbeitet hat.


----------



## Menthe (11. Januar 2009)

So auch mal von mir ein Update.


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kein Desk ist auch nen Desk


Ups, konnte man eben nix sehen?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ups, konnte man eben nix sehen?


ich kann immer noch nix sehen


----------



## k-b (12. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa das sieht schrecklich kompliziert aus kann das sein?



N duzend Tastenkombinationen auswendig lernen und Ruby können reicht  Wobei Ruby nur optional zum Erweitern ist.


----------



## buzty (12. Januar 2009)

alle wechseln zu 7, ich zu vista...  (meine xp-cd ist kaputt^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordeal (14. Januar 2009)

noch mit Windows XP MCE mal schauen wie sich Windows 7 macht (muss aber noch ne alte Platte ausm Keller kramen  zumindest für den Anfang)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Januar 2009)

So, hier etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jawohl, das ist Win7 und ja, das ist der Eee-PC 1000H.

Installation hat hervorragend geklappt und Testbericht/Review folgt.

Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (14. Januar 2009)

Link dann bitte mal! Mich interessiert, wie das Windows auf so kleineren Maschinen generell performt


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Januar 2009)

JOa da bi ich auch gespannt, ob das alles läuft auf einem Mini LapTop 
Naja Boardi hast du schon ein Wallpaperpaket zusammengestellt mit deinen Mädels `?


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Januar 2009)

Das ist mein Hintergrund Bild


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

@kb: in wie vielen IRC-Channel bist du denn? wie kommst du da mit? :O


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> JOa da bi ich auch gespannt, ob das alles läuft auf einem Mini LapTop
> Naja Boardi hast du schon ein Wallpaperpaket zusammengestellt mit deinen Mädels `?



Das Wallpaperpack wird diese oder nächste Woche kommen in zusammenarbeit mit dem Genius637, wird es auf rapidshare.com upgeloadet und in der rumpelkammer wird ein eigener Thread dafür aufgemacht, falls das gestattet ist.


----------



## k-b (15. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> @kb: in wie vielen IRC-Channel bist du denn? wie kommst du da mit? :O


RSS-Feeds, IRC, etc. Heutzutage muss man doch mehr Scannen als in die Tiefe sich zu Informieren


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Januar 2009)

Avril! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (18. Januar 2009)

muss ich hier tatsächlich jedesmal das bild auf 900 pixel beschneiden und dann intern hochladen? jedes andere forum hat doch ne automatische bildskalierung >.>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Du kannst es auch voll hochladen und dann einfach als Thumb einfügen - das ist für alle am Besten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

Richtig. Mit einem klick sieht man es dann, und zwar nur so groß wie es sein soll - dank Highslide.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2009)

so hier meiner, keine ahnung, warum das auf dem screenshot so unscharf aussieht. Ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber denoch zeige ich ihn mal.


----------



## Fransen (18. Januar 2009)

Mein aktueller.


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

Wär der Papierkorb nicht, könnt er ja fast als mac durchgehen


----------



## Fransen (18. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Wär der Papierkorb nicht, könnt er ja fast als mac durchgehen



Nur wie bekommt man den Papierkorb weg?!?


----------



## CeresPK (18. Januar 2009)

ist das Vista oder Seven?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

Zumindest bei Vista gibt es bei mir Rechtsklick->Anzeige->Desktopsymbole anzeigen.
Wenn ich da den Haken weg nehme ist der Desktop absolut leer, inkl. Papierkorb.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ist das Vista oder Seven?



Ich würde sagen, das ist XP.


----------



## Fransen (18. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Einträge in der Registry zu verändern können schwerwiegende Fehler/Probleme zur Folge haben. Man sollte dies nicht machen wenns auch anders geht



Ich werde mich mal schlau machen wie das anders geht, in die Registry eingreifen möchte ich nicht unbedingt.

Mein OS ist jedenfalls XP, auch unschwer am Papierkorb zu erkennen.

/Edit
Funktioniert anscheinend genauso wie bei Vista...
Desktop -> "rechte Maustaste" -> "Symbole anordnen nach" und dann das Häkchen bei "Desktopsymbole anzeigen" wegmachen


----------



## XeQfaN (18. Januar 2009)

Nicht Viel aber fein ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Wow, Gadgets auf dem Desktop ohne Sidebar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Januar 2009)

Hier ist mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Taskbar habe ich:
Firefox
Thunderbird 3.0 x64 aka Shredder
Bibliotheken
Windows Media Player
Notepad
CCleaner
µTorrent
CryptLoad
RapidShare Manager
Paint.NET
IrfanView
XnView

Eine zweite Taskbar am oberen Bildschirmrand wäre schön - als bessere Alternative zu RocketDock. Aber leider finde ich so eine Option nicht.


----------



## MikeLucien (19. Januar 2009)

Hoihoi,

hab gestern auch mal Windoff das 7. drauf gemacht, naja bin nich wirklich begeistert...

Dafür hab ich mich dann als ich wieder mein Vista gestartet hab, so richtig zuhause Gefühlt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. Januar 2009)

mein w7 desktopf , daneben mein xp desktopf. jo


----------



## willy (21. Januar 2009)

> Einträge in der Registry zu verändern können schwerwiegende Fehler/Probleme zur Folge haben. Man sollte dies nicht machen wenns auch anders geht



solang man auf mich hört und nicht alles was man sieht löscht, passiert rein gar nichts schlimmes...


----------



## k-b (21. Januar 2009)

Wtf? Künzelsau? 
Die Welt ist klein..


----------



## pixelflair (21. Januar 2009)

und hier nun meiner ;D


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Wtf? Künzelsau?
> Die Welt ist klein..




sehr klein.....


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easteregg (21. Januar 2009)

hier meine workstation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein tablet:

meiner einer vom 12" tablet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2009)

war ja auch nur ne minute drin, find solche bilder zurzeit am besten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

P4@2,6Ghz - das ist schlimm.

Hatte mein Hintergrund geändert (Rechtsklick "Als Hintergrundbild benutzen") und wunderte mich warum nichts passierte.

Als ich nochmal klicken wollte kam dann der neue Wallpaper - nach 30 Sekunden. 


Schlimmer ist aber noch die Geräuschbelästigung durch die GeForce FX, und das ist "nur" 'ne 5600er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
André


----------



## Seko39 (22. Januar 2009)

hier mein Desktopbild


----------



## Steffen (22. Januar 2009)

Desktop von meinem MacBook Pro 

*Klick mich für freie Action
(Im Anhang ist nur die Vorschau)
*


----------



## el barto (22. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg el barto


----------



## CryxDX2 (22. Januar 2009)

schlict und einfach


----------



## Jami (22. Januar 2009)

*Ich hab den animierten Desktop anders umgesetzt:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein richtiger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bild hab ich selbst gemacht in Dänemark, es ist unbearbeitet!!!


----------



## Puffer (22. Januar 2009)

Nun mal meiner:


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2009)

Boah ey das ja mal Krass. Man denkt echt, das es sich dreht


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MassL (22. Januar 2009)

Das hier ist meiner (1920x1080) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2009)

*Wroaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm!*

Tapetenwechsel.


----------



## k-b (22. Januar 2009)

Steffen schrieb:


> Desktop von meinem MacBook Pro
> 
> *Klick mich für freie Action
> (Im Anhang ist nur die Vorschau)
> *


Das sind ja hübsche Mirrors Edge bgs. wo gibts die?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

Steffen schrieb:


> *Desktop von meinem MacBook Pro *



Wow, 1440x1800 würde ich gerne mal sehen. Also die Monis in echt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (22. Januar 2009)

mal meiner


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meinen Desktop mal wieder etwas erneuert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealth_Philipp (22. Januar 2009)

Da darf doch mein Desktop meines Dragon-Systems auch nicht fehlen. Endlich mal wieder was von AMD, auf das man stolz sein kann. 

Einmal Vista Ultimate x64 SP1 und einmal Windows XP Pro SP3.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

Alter, hast du nichts zu tun außer Bilder von deinen Schätzchen zu posten? 

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Dame aus deinem Wallpaperpack genommen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Alter, hast du nichts zu tun außer Bilder von deinen Schätzchen zu posten?
> 
> Habe mir jetzt auch eine Dame aus deinem Wallpaperpack genommen.
> 
> ...



So wie es scheint nicht!! 

Ein weiteres Wallapaperpack mit ca. 10000 Walls folgt die Tage, bin grad am Uploaden auf RS.com


----------



## blaubär (22. Januar 2009)

Kannste noch mal das Bild auf page 144 extra hochladen... bütte!
Die ist bei dem Pack Vol.2 nicht dabei.
thx 

Thread wird ja immer mehr zum "Wer hat die schönste Frau als HIntergrund" fred


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Januar 2009)

hier mein neuer vom Notebook

gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2009)

blaubär schrieb:


> Kannste noch mal das Bild auf page 144 extra hochladen... bütte!
> Die ist bei dem Pack Vol.2 nicht dabei.
> thx
> 
> Thread wird ja immer mehr zum "Wer hat die schönste Frau als HIntergrund" fred



Sry, lad grad ein Wallpaperpack hoch, das all meine Bilder beinhaltet, die Links bekommt ihr dann OK?


----------



## noiz (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaubär (22. Januar 2009)

So, nun mein Desktop.
Schlicht, da ich W7 erst seit kurzem drauf habe. Und dank W7 wechselt mein Hintergrundbild alle 5 Minuten. Ist ganz nett.
Besonders die Fenstervorschau, natürlich mit dem "Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread"


----------



## noiz (22. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komisch hab ich das bild nicht vor nen paar tagen erst gepostet.  verdammt schnelles internet.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2009)

@noiz hab das Bild schon seit ca. 3 Jahren auf 1600x1200 Pixel, habs nun geschnitten.

@blaubär Meiner wechselt jede Minute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noiz (22. Januar 2009)

@Boardi05 misst jede minute. meiner macht alle 30 min. ich finde das reicht. sry wegen pic war nur nen guter zufall. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (22. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller Dektop....


----------



## rytme (22. Januar 2009)

Hier is meiner, leider nur in Paintquali -.-


----------



## Farel (22. Januar 2009)

Hey MassL, wo hast du das Bild von deinem Desktop denn her? Find das super


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry, etwas unaufgeräumt


----------



## Tytator (22. Januar 2009)

hier mein desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megael (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hau dann meinen auch mal rein^^


----------



## LaCroato (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (23. Januar 2009)

Mein grad aktueller. Das Wallpaper hab ich immer mal wieder, hats mir irgendwie angetan


----------



## don237 (23. Januar 2009)

hier mal meiner ...

Hab alles am rand "versteckt"


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich Suche ein Hintergrundbild, das es wohl nicht gibt (mit anderen Worten, kennt wer wen oder ein Forum, wo man sich eines Basteln lassen könnte?):
- Landschaftsaufnahme, gerne mit Wasser
- Ein Gewitter am Horizont
- Sterne am oberen Rand
- im vordergrund Menschen, die zu den Sternen emporblicken
- es sollte dunkel sein

Anbei ein von mir mit Paint.NET erstelltes Bild, in dem ich 2 Bilder überlagert habe. Bin damit halt nicht richtig zufrieden, weil die Wolken komisch aussehen und die Sterne in den Wolken sind.


----------



## Cornholio (23. Januar 2009)

So Kameraden, im Anhang ist mein Desktop. Ist zwar ein "bisschen" leer, aber nur so hab ich es gerne, ich bin eben ein reiner Taskleisten-Mensch


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

*Heute ist es so weit, jeder der schon mal ein Wallpaper von mir wollte kanns nun haben, hab zusammen mit Genius637 ein Wallpaperpack zusammengestellt und auf RS upgeloadet. Link ist in der Signatur. Viel spass beim saugen!!!
MFG Boardi05*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> *Heute ist es so weit, jeder der schon mal ein Wallpaper von mir wollte kanns nun haben, hab zusammen mit Genius637 ein Wallpaperpack zusammengestellt und auf RS upgeloadet. Link ist in der Signatur. Viel spass beim saugen!!!
> MFG Boardi05*


Danke. Dass du es auch als DLC anbietest, ist echt gut. Ich werfe gerade CryptLoad an, um es zu saugen.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedstar (23. Januar 2009)

siehe Anhang


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

Bild den Forenregeln anpassen max 900x800px


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bild den Forenregeln anpassen max *900x900px*



Nicht ganz - laut Forenregeln sind es 900px in der Breite und *800px* in der Höhe.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

Für den Free-User kann ich nur jDownloader empfehlen. Den upload hat Genius637 gemacht, der hat das Premium-Account!

Hier meine neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bild den Forenregeln anpassen max 900x800px





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - laut Forenregeln sind es 900px in der Breite und *800px* in der Höhe.




Solange das bild nicht in den post eingebunden ist, darf so groß sein wie es will

Es geht sich darum das es max 900px breit ist, wenn man es in den post einbindend , damit nicht die Ansicht des Forums gesprengt wird!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Solange das bild nicht in den post eingebunden ist, darf so groß sein wie es will


Dass besagtes Bild aber nicht mehr in seiner ganzen Größe den Fred sprengt ist mein Werk.
Die Kritik war also durchaus gerechtfertigt .


----------



## sammy9999 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hier ist mein Desktop. Übrigens, diese Gadgets kann ich nur empfehlen.
_Olstyle EDIT: *Bild siehe Anhang*_


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

Mein neues Lieblingsgame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (23. Januar 2009)

Ein Wallpaper hier aus dem Forum hat es bei meinem Notebook auf den Desktop geschafft - jetzt wo ich kein Redakteur mehr bin darf ich solche Bilder ja zeigen, ohne gleich Fanboy geschimpft zu werden


----------



## umnieter (23. Januar 2009)

Badenixe@Vista: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ein großer Freund von Lounge-Art^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frajen (23. Januar 2009)

nun will ich auch mal


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Januar 2009)

Warum sind den einzelne Symbole mitten auf dem Desktop


----------



## speedstar (23. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - laut Forenregeln sind es 900px in der Breite und *800px* in der Höhe.



Sorry, nicht daran gedacht!


----------



## frajen (24. Januar 2009)

@ Nimbel

weils ein screenshot ist ?!


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Januar 2009)

Ich meine z.B. den Ordner "Filme", der ist in der Mitte so ganz alleine während der Rest schön geordnet an der Seite liegt


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

naja schön geordnet ist was anderes


----------



## Passi92 (24. Januar 2009)

so hier mal mein desktop^^ einer meiner lieblingswallpaper...

PictureUpload (Hosted By PictureUpload.de)

sry mein nero hat die option zum auflösung ändern iwie nich mehr


----------



## heat-chef (24. Januar 2009)

Das hier ist mein Desktop. Auflösung: 1680 x 1050


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Januar 2009)

Sieht das nur so aus oder geht die Orangene Leiste oben Links aus dem Bild raus?


----------



## Speedoo (24. Januar 2009)

So sieht es bei mir aus. Original 1280x1024



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder geht die Orangene Leiste oben Links aus dem Bild raus?



Die wird warscheinlich sietlich scrollen oÄ


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Januar 2009)

@Speedoo: Doch so viel auf dem Desktop drauf


----------



## noiz (24. Januar 2009)

sieht aus wie frisch installiert.


----------



## heat-chef (24. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder geht die Orangene Leiste oben Links aus dem Bild raus?



Wenn Man vieles auf die Leiste legt wird sSie halt immer länger.


----------



## gringo007 (24. Januar 2009)

Sers Community^^

Bin das erste mal hier, wollt auch mal meinen Arbeitsplatz zeigen. Recht übersichtlich, dank ObjectDock^^


----------



## frajen (24. Januar 2009)

@ Nimbel

ja einige ordner sind bei mia ganz alleine aufm desktop aber das liegt daran das ich nicht immer lust habe nach nem graka treiber update meinen desktop neu zu ordnen dann werden einfach nen paar sachen wieder an den rand geklatscht und der rest verrottet in der mitte


----------



## No0dle (24. Januar 2009)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Tom3004 (24. Januar 2009)

Also, ich krieg echt einen Anfall
Hat schon jemand das 10.000 Stück große Wallpaperpaket von Boardi runtergeladen... Es dauert bei mir mehrere Stunden und es bricht immer ab, dann muss man wieder warten usw... Kann das vll einer mal woanders hochladen...? Weil bei Rapidshare ist das SHIT*
Naja aber die Sache an sich ist erste Sahne....
Naja hoffe auf Antworten ?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauch übersicht


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, ich krieg echt einen Anfall
> Hat schon jemand das 10.000 Stück große Wallpaperpaket von Boardi runtergeladen... Es dauert bei mir mehrere Stunden und es bricht immer ab, dann muss man wieder warten usw... Kann das vll einer mal woanders hochladen...? Weil bei Rapidshare ist das SHIT*
> Naja aber die Sache an sich ist erste Sahne....
> Naja hoffe auf Antworten ?



Erst wird man gebeten ein Wallpaperpack zu machen, dann passts nicht?!?!
Da viele User es auf RS.com haben wollten habn wirs da auch upgeloadet. Der Upload hat fast 26Stunden gedauert und dann les ich das sich jemand aufregt weil er ein paar Stunden saugen muss?!?!

Egal hier mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rytme (24. Januar 2009)

@Boardi05

Für Leute ohne Premium Account ist est halt ein ziemlicher Akt.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Januar 2009)

Hab selbst auch kein Premium Account und saug Packete von bis zu 8GB, dauert halt ein paar Tage, was ist das schon?

Man kanns nicht jedem rechtmachen.

Grad im Netz gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (24. Januar 2009)

Dürfte ich vielleicht mal darum bitten, nicht ständig den gleichen Desktop mit einem anderen Hintergrundbild zu posten? Der Thread ist nicht dafür da, um zu zeigen dass ihr viele Pics von halbnackigen Mädels habt .. der Thread ist da um seinen Desktop (BG, Theme, spezielle Leisten etc., verschiedene Monitore) vorzustellen. Nicht um die zwei oder drei Leute die es interessiert auf dem laufenden zu halten auf welches Hintergrundbild nun geswitcht worden ist..

Beim nächsten mal gibts ne rote Karte wegen Spam.


----------



## gringo007 (25. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Erst wird man gebeten ein Wallpaperpack zu machen, dann passts nicht?!?!
> Da viele User es auf RS.com haben wollten habn wirs da auch upgeloadet. Der Upload hat fast 26Stunden gedauert und dann les ich das sich jemand aufregt weil er ein paar Stunden saugen muss?!?!




Wer hat dir erlaubt, meine Freundin zu fotografieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2009)

------*Privat *[] -------- *Arbeits-Rechner* ---------- *Test-PC* []




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Dürfte ich vielleicht mal darum bitten, nicht ständig den gleichen Desktop mit einem anderen Hintergrundbild zu posten? Der Thread ist nicht dafür da, um zu zeigen dass ihr viele Pics von halbnackigen Mädels habt .. der Thread ist da um seinen Desktop (BG, Theme, spezielle Leisten etc., verschiedene Monitore) vorzustellen. Nicht um die zwei oder drei Leute die es interessiert auf dem laufenden zu halten auf welches Hintergrundbild nun geswitcht worden ist..
> 
> Beim nächsten mal gibts ne rote Karte wegen Spam.



Richtig so


----------



## darthkrueger (25. Januar 2009)

Mein Desktop bei Vista


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues zu bieten.

Wie man sieht, nutze ich FreeBSD mit einem Hintergrundbild des Spiels "Barbies Reiterhof" 
Die Dock oben ist nicht Rocketdock.


----------



## Tom3004 (25. Januar 2009)

@ Boardi... Das Wallpaperpaket ist gut, doch wenn ich sauge bei Rs.com, brauche ich für ein Paket 23 Stunden ?  Naja mach mich den mal ran


----------



## TomeC (25. Januar 2009)

ich auch mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (25. Januar 2009)

Verliert man da nicht schnell den Überblick bei so vielen Verknüpfungen?


----------



## willy (25. Januar 2009)

welchen überblick? xD


----------



## Wolverine_DH (25. Januar 2009)

Mein Aktueller Desktop doch finde ich irgendwie nicht wirklich was mir gefällt!
Der Desktop ist animiert!

MFG

Wolverine_DH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TomeC (25. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Verliert man da nicht schnell den Überblick bei so vielen Verknüpfungen?



 Überblick verlieren ? nö, hab extra für den shoot etwas aufgeräumt


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Januar 2009)

Mein Update ist hauptsächlich in der Sidebar zu finden.
Wer es herraus findet darf die Lösung für sich behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann berhalte ich die Lösung für mich


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Dürfte ich vielleicht mal darum bitten, nicht ständig den gleichen Desktop mit einem anderen Hintergrundbild zu posten? Der Thread ist nicht dafür da, um zu zeigen dass ihr viele Pics von halbnackigen Mädels habt .. der Thread ist da um seinen Desktop (BG, Theme, spezielle Leisten etc., verschiedene Monitore) vorzustellen. Nicht um die zwei oder drei Leute die es interessiert auf dem laufenden zu halten auf welches Hintergrundbild nun geswitcht worden ist..
> 
> Beim nächsten mal gibts ne rote Karte wegen Spam.



Dann würd ich an der ersten Seite mal ein paar Regeln definieren und Posten, hab da grad reingeschaut und da steht nichts, das man nich den selben Desktop öfters posten darf.


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

kk 
danke für den Hinweis, habs mal rein editiert.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Januar 2009)

OK, passt, dann wir nun jeden Montag ein Bild gepostet


----------



## TomeC (25. Januar 2009)

hmm, das liest sich jetzt aber roflig... :> - nach 154 Seiten....

ok - da ich morgen keine Zeit habe, hier mal ein alter Desk von Feb. 2008 
Stage6.com waren noch Zeiten....  *snif


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

Sieht aber ziemlich "vollgestopft" aus


----------



## TomeC (25. Januar 2009)

also vollgestopft ist das hier... args... - Ohne such Befehl geht bald garnix mehr... zumindest wenn man nostalgie sucht ....


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (25. Januar 2009)

viele volle platten


----------



## davidenine (25. Januar 2009)

@TomeC
Wie heisst dein Theme?Ich hab das Zune Theme in Schwarz,sieht fast aus wie deins nur halt in Schwarz.Wo bekomme ich das blaue her?Danke.


----------



## noiz (25. Januar 2009)

TomeC schrieb:


> also vollgestopft ist das hier... args... - Ohne such Befehl geht bald garnix mehr... zumindest wenn man nostalgie sucht ....



verdammt und ich dachte ich bin mit 2 tb schon nen freak.


----------



## speedstar (25. Januar 2009)

noiz schrieb:


> verdammt und ich dachte ich bin mit 2 tb schon nen freak.



@TomeC: so voll sind die Partitionen gar nicht, worauf wartest du?!  oder lagen ein paar Festpaltten bei dir rum und du dachtest dir :"Kommt bestimmt cool im Explorer, wenn ich alle anschließe." 

Trotzdem ist schon krass


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Januar 2009)

Und was bringt einem der Speicher jetzt?

Ich bin eh penibel was HDDs angeht, ich lösche Dateien, die ich nicht brauche auch wenn sie 1KB belegen und noch 1TB frei ist. So bin ich halt.


----------



## PaTHoS (25. Januar 2009)

Hiho, anbei meiner:

gruß


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

und ich bekomme Panik wenn über 50%, jeder meiner HDDs, voll sind und versuche alles was geht von den Platten zu bekommen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Januar 2009)

Meine Win7-Partition hat 70GB und nur 13GB sind belegt, ich überlege ob ich XP nicht runterschmeiße. Aber was mache ich, wenn die Beta abgelaufen ist. 


Bei mir sieht es dank Boardi05 so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
André

/edit: Ups, den 72px-großen weißen Rand unten nicht beachten.


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

Die hat ja eine komische Nase


----------



## sportline105 (25. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Aber was mache ich, wenn die Beta abgelaufen ist.


win7 kaufen? 


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die hat ja eine komische Nase


vor allem isse mächtig dürr  zumindest sieht das mit den rippen komisch aus


----------



## BigBubby (26. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die hat ja eine komische Nase



hat fast die gleiche wie ich 

aber ein gutes steak wäre für sie vermutlich nicht schlecht


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die hat ja eine komische Nase



 Ja musste ich auch denken.


----------



## TomeC (26. Januar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> @TomeC
> Wie heisst dein Theme?Ich hab das Zune Theme in Schwarz,sieht fast aus wie deins nur halt in Schwarz.Wo bekomme ich das blaue her?Danke.



 Das Theme heisst "Royale Noir" - und daran ist nix blau, das ist nur dat Hintergrund Bild (im Anhang)


----------



## davidenine (26. Januar 2009)

Cool,Danke.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Januar 2009)

So Hallo zusammen
Dann muss ich doch auch mal meinen Desktop posten!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## Masterwana (26. Januar 2009)

Hab grade erst mein Hintergrundblid geändert.
Die objekte hab ich alle via ObjektDock von Desktop verbannt
Die CPU-Temp in der Sidebar ist die GPU-Temp(), als CPU-Temp reichen mir die einzelnen Kerntemperaturen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diweex (26. Januar 2009)

So hier bitte


----------



## g-13mrnice (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das hat geklappt. Mein erster Uploadversuch hier bei uns. 

Ich bin eher der aufgeräumte Deskop User, mit dezent erotischer S/W Aktfotografie


----------



## g-13mrnice (26. Januar 2009)

Diweex schrieb:


> So hier bitte



Nice One... auf jeden Fall immer interessant anzusehen... Shrink, AnyDVD, Alcohol, Clone-CD....  verdammte Backups immer, verstehe schon


----------



## Diweex (26. Januar 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Nice One... auf jeden Fall immer interessant anzusehen... Shrink, AnyDVD, Alcohol, Clone-CD....  verdammte Backups immer, verstehe schon


Ja natürlich Backups sind sehr wichtig in Zeiten fehlerhafter Firmware bei Festplatten


----------



## klefreak (26. Januar 2009)

hier mal was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marshall92 (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich geschafft es hoch zu laden


----------



## guzzo (26. Januar 2009)

so das ist mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Januar 2009)

@ guzzo könntest du bitte das Wallpaper uploaden, ist einfach genial


----------



## TomeC (26. Januar 2009)

speedstar schrieb:


> @TomeC: so voll sind die Partitionen gar nicht, worauf wartest du?!  oder lagen ein paar Festpaltten bei dir rum und du dachtest dir :"Kommt bestimmt cool im Explorer, wenn ich alle anschließe."
> 
> Trotzdem ist schon krass



 Najo, Platte N und P sind USB Externe - die habe ich in der Tat nur für den Screenshoot eben angeworfen, sind sonst nur bei Bedarf dran, aber als nächstes fliegt die alte 160GB raus und ne 1000er rein, sind ja nimma so teuer  - ausserdem kann ich nix wechschmeissen, könnte noch eMails von 1996 nachlesen, manchmal ist son Nostalgie Trip ganz lustig... - vielleicht bin ich ja ´n "Daten Messi"


----------



## NocternalPredator (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guzzo (26. Januar 2009)

@Boardi05 hier hastes


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2009)

Mein netter hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenschritt (26. Januar 2009)

Relativ frisch.


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

rytme schrieb:


> Hier is meiner, leider nur in Paintquali -.-


hat einer auch dieses wallpaper?


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Januar 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das hat geklappt. Mein erster Uploadversuch hier bei uns.
> 
> Ich bin eher der aufgeräumte Deskop User, mit dezent erotischer S/W Aktfotografie



Bitte auf die Regeln achten: "Brust und Schaarmbereich soll bedeckt sein"


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner nur mal auf dem 15" (sonst 22")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Bitte auf die Regeln achten: "Brust und Schaarmbereich soll bedeckt sein"


Sagt wer?


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Olli´s Scharfe Mädels fred!


----------



## kung-schu (26. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein bissl Senf von mir... ist vom Internet bzw. Office Rechner mit good old XP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenneth (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Bild von derzeit 1421 Bildern unter dem motto Celebrety's das jede minute durch ein neues ersetzt wir. (Dies ist aber eines der hübschesten )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



orginal Bild 1600x1000
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure7907-hayden-panettiere-1920x1200-30972.jpg


----------



## TomeC (26. Januar 2009)

ist das nicht "Claire" von der serie Heroes ?


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (26. Januar 2009)

Ich wechsel meine Desktops immer alle paar Tage gegen andere eigene Bilder aus, hier mein aktueller: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tastkleisten blenden sich auch aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (26. Januar 2009)

mein persönlicher, getarnter Schäubi. So stell ich mir den Bundestrojaner vor. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

Kleines Desktop-Update von mir


----------



## rytme (26. Januar 2009)

Alyssa Milano <3

Hier ma meiner uptoDate


----------



## Kenneth (26. Januar 2009)

TomeC schrieb:


> ist das nicht "Claire" von der serie Heroes ?


 
hächel hächel. Was...? ... genau wie ca 30weitere (Hayden Panettiere alias Claire from Heroes)


----------



## NeEcHeN (26. Januar 2009)

bin zwar meistens nur stiller leser hier aber mein langweiligen desktop will ich auch mal zeigen....der kleine rechts ist übrigens meiner grad 5 monate geworden da war er erst 10 wochen alt


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde das Yin-Yang artige Motiv super.


----------



## blueredneck (26. Januar 2009)

hier auch mal was von mir

LG 
BlueRedneck


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Januar 2009)

hier mal meiner.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Kenneth (26. Januar 2009)

NeEcHeN schrieb:


> bin zwar meistens nur stiller leser hier aber mein langweiligen desktop will ich auch mal zeigen....der kleine rechts ist übrigens meiner grad 5 monate geworden da war er erst 10 wochen alt


 
Den hab i schon mal irgendwo gesehen.
Ja hier...
Disney's Bolt (3D Imax)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Januar 2009)

Desktop zur Zeit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## RafaelWarzecha (26. Januar 2009)

*Pimp your Desktop!*

Iiiihhh, bei den meisten Anderen sieht Windows ja aus wie Windows.
Hier mein gepimpter Desktop:


Windows XP SP2
Am unteren Bildschirmrand RocketDock mit Programmsymbolen. Programmsymbole sind mit einem Plugin für RocketDock so konfigurierbar, das weitere Symbole nach oben ausklappen
Am rechten Bildschirmrand ObjectDock mit einer Digitaluhr und den laufenden Anwendungen
Am unteren linken Bildschirmrand Anzeige der Systemparameter mit Rainmeter
WallpaperChanger wechselt jeden Systemstart den Desktophintergrund, die Einblendung der Systemparameter links unten wird farblich automatisch in eine Kontrastfarbe zum Desktophintergrund gesetzt, um besser lesbar zu sein
Alle Windows-Icons durch IconPackager verändert
Mauscursor mit CursorFX verändert
Das Windows Theme für die Taskleiste, Startmenü und Windows Fenster mit UXThemePatcher in ein graues Design geändert


----------



## riesiger (26. Januar 2009)

Dies wäre dann mein XP Wallpaper, Original ist er 1680/1050, mag solche 
"Weltallhintergründe" total. Vista Wallpaper folgt noch...


----------



## logiTech (26. Januar 2009)

mein jetziger vista screen


----------



## sniggerz (26. Januar 2009)

Mein Desktop ist schlicht gehalten und sieht auch so gut wie immer so sauber (sauber klingt besser als leer ) aus.  Und überflüssige Symbole sucht man vergebens!

sNigG3Rz


----------



## killhawk (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mein häufigstes Desktopbild 


http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=55870&key=35512199&endehttp://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=55870&key=35512199&vollbild=ja


----------



## G.Skill (26. Januar 2009)

Meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bxstar (27. Januar 2009)

Win Vista Home Premium


----------



## masterpiece1970 (27. Januar 2009)

Mein momentaner Desktop...


----------



## Eifelsniper (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Ach sry, das war ja aus dem "Babes Thread"


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

Ein kleines Update bei mir 

€: Das hätte ich fast vergessen: Danke an *ArcticRevenge *von MK für das Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## computertod (27. Januar 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update bei mir
> 
> €: Das hätte ich fast vergessen: Danke an *ArcticRevenge *von MK für das Wallpaper
> 
> ...



was isn des? sieht nach apple aus aber die Taskleiste sieht eher nach linux aus


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Januar 2009)

Das dürfte Ubuntu sein - gibt sicher ein OSX-Theme dafür.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

Genau, Ubuntu 8.10 mit Theme.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

Will das BG auch


----------



## Hai0815 (27. Januar 2009)

Sodala...
Hab jetze auch mal bissi umgebaut. Wenn ich schon nen 22" hab, dann kann ich ja auch ein paar Gadgets laufen lassen, ne...

Und Rocketdock find ich eh cool...


----------



## HeNrY (27. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner...^^


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Will das BG auch



Was isn das BG? Das Background? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

jo!!!


----------



## BigBubby (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, ja. K-b das Moderator


----------



## HeNrY (27. Januar 2009)

Ich verwarn' euch drei gleich wegen Spammens


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

"das" wegen "das Hintergrundbild" !


----------



## JackBlack89 (27. Januar 2009)

mal ein update


----------



## Leopard (27. Januar 2009)

so mal nen Update, vor allem dank w7 Taskbar neu gestaltet


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> jo!!!


Die Rechte liegen bei ArcticRevenge, da muss ich ihn vorher fragen ob ich das rausrücken darf. Sry.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## gettohomie (27. Januar 2009)

Leopard schrieb:


> so mal nen Update, vor allem dank w7 Taskbar neu gestaltet



finde die Taskleite von 7 mist habe es selber aufm notebook. Vista Taskleite geh ja nicht nur die ganz alten


----------



## Lobo666 (27. Januar 2009)

Huhu.
Schöne Desktop habt ihr...
Hier ist meiner. Wie ihr seht mag ich es aufgeräumt


----------



## gettohomie (27. Januar 2009)

warum fehlt bei die ein pixel (Y,X achse ) ? 

es sind doch eigendlich 1680x1050 !


----------



## Lobo666 (28. Januar 2009)

Hmmmmmm.... Keine Ahnung 

Hab den Screenshot mit Smartvision Screencopy gemacht, wahrscheinlich liegts am Programm. Oder HP hat beim bau meines Bildschirmes nen Pixel gespart


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2009)

Leopard schrieb:


> so mal nen Update, vor allem dank w7 Taskbar neu gestaltet


Nettes Hintergrundbild! Aber wo kommen die offnenen Anwendungen hin wenn alles voll mit Shortcuts ist?


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

hmm frage ich mich auch


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Nettes Hintergrundbild! Aber wo kommen die offnenen Anwendungen hin wenn alles voll mit Shortcuts ist?





CeresPK schrieb:


> hmm frage ich mich auch


Ihr müsstet mal Windows 7 ausprobieren, dann wäre diese Frage ganz schnell geklärt.
Wenn ein Programm offen ist, kriegt es ein Taskleisten-Symbol. Wenn schon eins vorhanden ist (als permanente Verknüpfung), wird die Verknüpfung einfach zum normalen Taskbar-Feld umfunktioniert. Wenn man von einer Anwendung mehrere Fenster offen hat, werden diese unter einem Symbol gruppiert, aber viel besser, als bei den alten Windows-Versionen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

So hier meiner, ich mags nunmal übersichtlich


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

Ich probiere Win7 gerade immer noch aus und nutze es seit dem Release der Beta sozusagen als Hauptsystem
nur man kann ja nicht alle Programme die man nutzt in der Taskleiste haben.
da gibts noch viele andere etwa Open office, GPU-Z usw.


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2009)

Ok bin Linuxuser. Danke für die freundliche Antwort!


----------



## nanotec9 (28. Januar 2009)

Auch mein Desktop darf hier nicht fehlen


----------



## becks81 (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm wechselt zwar sehr häufig aber der im mom


http://www.jesters-headquarters.de/images/userdata/desk_beck_spcgh.jpg   kleen


http://www.jesters-headquarters.de/images/userdata/desk2.jpg
1900x1200


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

So hier mal ein kleines Iconupdate meinerseits (nur Rocketdock)
nicht wundern ich spiele gerade TDU deshalb das icon in der Taskleiste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (28. Januar 2009)

hat was, mir wird bei dem hintergrund nur irgendwie nach 10 sekunden draufschaunen schwindelig


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> hat was, mir wird bei dem hintergrund nur irgendwie nach 10 sekunden draufschaunen schwindelig



Mir auch, aber nur ein bischen. Fühlt sich so an, als wenn die Augen darunter leiden


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

das Bild wechselt Win7 sei dank alle 15 Minuten (ich habe etwa 7 Bilder vom WRX STI eingestellt die sich abwechseln )


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> das Bild wechselt Win7 sei dank alle 15 Minuten (ich habe etwa 7 Bilder vom WRX STI eingestellt die sich abwechseln )



Ist diese Funktion in Windows 7 eingebaut?


----------



## sportline105 (28. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist diese Funktion in Windows 7 eingebaut?


ja


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Januar 2009)

Ja...


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

Das ja mal cool.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2009)

hab den Desktop ein wenig aufgeräumt und ein paar neue Tools in der Sidebar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jojo0405 (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meiner unter Vista:


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2009)

Max. 900Px Bildbreite! Bitte das Bild herunterskalieren


----------



## Leopard (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich probiere Win7 gerade immer noch aus und nutze es seit dem Release der Beta sozusagen als Hauptsystem
> nur man kann ja nicht alle Programme die man nutzt in der Taskleiste haben.
> da gibts noch viele andere etwa Open office, GPU-Z usw.



Naja eig hab ich selten mehr als noch 2-3 zusätzliche Programme gleichzeitig auf von daher passt da noch alles rein. 
Wenn  allerdings noch mehr Programme geöffnet werden die noch nicht in der Taskleiste sind, kommt rechts nen Scrollbalken und man kann dann durch mehrere Taskleisten scrollen, ist aber dann relativ umständlich.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Januar 2009)

Das meiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch einen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (29. Januar 2009)

Und hier mein frisch aufgeräumter Desktop.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Antikerl (29. Januar 2009)

So, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!

Hier ist meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (29. Januar 2009)

update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sportline105 (29. Januar 2009)

sehr schönes motiv!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2009)

Was haltet Ihr davon neben dem Shot von Eurem Desktop auch immer gleich das Hintergrundbild mit an zu hängen? So kann es jeder, der es auch haben will, gleich runterladen? Besonderheuten wie Themes, Gagets etc. gehen dann über PN.


----------



## Eifelsniper (30. Januar 2009)

mein aktueller


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein Aktueller


----------



## buzty (30. Januar 2009)

solale, bei mir gabs auch mal wieder n neues wallpaper, dabei hab ich glatt noch ne runde aufgeräumt^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

Da ich keinen Screenshot von meinem desktop vorliegen habe, poste ich mal nur das bild
mein desktop(XP old style) hat eh nichts besonderes außer dem hintergrund


----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wurde vor kurzem aufgeräumt und es gab nen neuen Wallpaper



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

Ist das ne Mumie?


----------



## buzty (30. Januar 2009)

ich versuchs auch zu erkennen, oben links seh ich nen ritter o0


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

sieht aber geil aus 
Ich steh irgendwie Total auf die Zeit der Kreuzzüge (also ich finde es nur interessant und nicht gut was damals passiert ist )
und da passt das irgendwie ein wenig xD


----------



## eightcore (31. Januar 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit hat doch jemand aufgelistet, wie die verwendeten Progrämmchen heissen!? Kann das noch jemand wiederholen oder weiss noch jemand auf welcher Seite es sich befand (also z.B. Seite 154)?

Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Xrais (31. Januar 2009)

So ,hier ist mal meiner


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Januar 2009)

Cooles Bild und eine sehr volle Schnellstartleiste


----------



## davidenine (31. Januar 2009)

Der Desktop von Davidenine:


----------



## Xrais (31. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Cooles Bild und eine sehr volle Schnellstartleiste



dankeschön , ja ich finde es so schöner


----------



## Burner_Red (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt kommt mein Senf auch dazu :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o.Sleepwalker.o (31. Januar 2009)

HI


----------



## Micha-Stylez (31. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder was neues !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## bogomil22 (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AF1 (31. Januar 2009)

Und das ist mein Schreibtisch...


----------



## danysahne333 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich switche meist zwischen 2 Wallpapern. Ich hoff das ist okay wenn ich deswegen beide reinstelle...


----------



## profgrun (31. Januar 2009)

...die Alba über mir sieht schick aus, `könnt ich auch den ganzen Tag anklotzen. 

Und hier meiner, nach langem Kampf mit der Sidebar.


----------



## amox (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Laptop Desktop basiert auf WindowsXP mit Litestep (GO! theme) und Directory Opus Dateimanager.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

profgrun schrieb:


> ...die Alba über mir sieht schick aus, `könnt ich auch den ganzen Tag anklotzen.
> 
> Und hier meiner, nach langem Kampf mit der Sidebar.


 
Was hast du denn alles so in der Sidebar laufen?


----------



## profgrun (31. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn alles so in der Sidebar laufen?




Ich habe folgendes laufen (von oben nach unten):

kclock
kcalendar
DIEWELTNews21
Weather
WebRadio 
Volume Control Reloaded
Spectrum Analyser
Network Meter
Multi Meter
Everest Meter


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

> Multi Meter
> Everest Meter


Ich würde ja das HWMonitor Meter nehmen, damit kannst du die Funktion der beiden kombinieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

profgrun schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes laufen (von oben nach unten):
> 
> kclock
> kcalendar
> ...


 
Jup, danke für die Info.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner.

Bin zwar kein Biertrinker, dafür aber riesen Irlandfan.
Und Guinness ist ja mit der Inbegriff für die schöne, grüne Insel  
Ist ein Vista x64 System.
Konnte aber schon mit dem "normalen" XP und mit dem Standard Vistadesign nichts anfangen.
Darum siehts bei mir immer noch aus wie zu Win98 Zeiten.
Alte Gewohnheiten legt man halt schlecht ab.


----------



## uepanders (1. Februar 2009)

Hier ist mein Desktop! 
Ach jaaa... die schöne Natur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG an alle!  

*uepanders*


----------



## Saudumm (1. Februar 2009)

Windows 7 Beta. Sonst keine Veränderungen momentan. 1280x1024 als Auflösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (1. Februar 2009)

@SauDumm, das Hintergrundbild...wo hast du es her?


----------



## DestroyER (1. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> @SauDumm, das Hintergrundbild...wo hast du es her?


Das würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Blaubaer (1. Februar 2009)

Hier ist meiner! Der einzige Nachteil an zwei Monitoren ist einen guten Hintergrund zu finden!


----------



## Astaroth (1. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ist das ne Mumie?



Keine Ahnung, ich fand den Wallpaper aber irgendwie cool.
Wer das auch haben will*** gibts den.


----------



## lunudogg (1. Februar 2009)

Meiner vom Schlepptop...

momentan in 1400x1050 Auflösung


----------



## Eniwotok (1. Februar 2009)

...meiner...


----------



## Gamiac (1. Februar 2009)

Ich seh dich .


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Ich brauchte auch mal wieder etwas Veränderung(klick für groß).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saudumm (1. Februar 2009)

Hier für alle, die es wollen in 1600x1200


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

hier 1280x1024


----------



## Passi92 (1. Februar 2009)

mein lieblings wallpaper und schöön übersichtlich xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Passi92 (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (1. Februar 2009)

*Guck*
An dieser Stelle nochmals Danke an "SauDumm" für die Bereitstellung dieses schönen Desktops


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> hier 1280x1024




 Alter, diese Wallpaper brauche ich umbedingt! Wo hast du das bloß her?

--->


----------



## AMD64X2-User (1. Februar 2009)

So hier mal meiner:


----------



## magnator (1. Februar 2009)

*MeinDesktop*

Also ich werd nicht veil zu diesen Thema schreiben. Ich finde aber auf jedenfall das ein individueller und aufgeräumter Desktop ein wichtiges Hilfsmittel zur schnellen PC Bedienung ist.


----------



## Filico (1. Februar 2009)

@ GoZoU: Ich brauch den Wallpaper aus Post 1598 unbedingt. Sieht super aus.


----------



## dungeon192 (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

900 px breite bitte.


----------



## dungeon192 (1. Februar 2009)

jup, SORRY. ist geändert 




k-b schrieb:


> 900 px breite bitte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobs (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


2960x1050

19"+22" gibt nix besser als multi monitoring


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

Doch 4 x 30" !
Alles darüber wird etwas unübersichtlich


----------



## TheBobs (1. Februar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Doch 4 x 30" !
> Alles darüber wird etwas unübersichtlich



gut. und wenn das kein multi monitoring ist, was ist es dann? die aussage dass es nichts besseres als multi monitoring gibt schließt 4x30" mit ein denke. ich oder was meinst du?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

TheBobs schrieb:


> 2960x1050


Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der Einzige mit der Auflösung.


----------



## Ahtlon (1. Februar 2009)

Mein Desktop 
Desktop ist 1280x1024 , nachste jahr komt ein 22inch her


----------



## Potman (1. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update....


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

update!


----------



## clemi14 (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn manche sagen ihr Desktop sei aufgeräumt? Was isn dann meiner?! 

Ich sag bloß:  ROCKETDOCK 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2009)

Hammer geniales Wallpaper kannst du des hier uploaden?


----------



## clemi14 (1. Februar 2009)

wer ich?

Wenn ja dann hier! Gerne doch!


----------



## Menthe (2. Februar 2009)

Jepp du 

Danke für des geniale Wallpaper.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Februar 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> @ GoZoU: Ich brauch den Wallpaper aus Post 1598 unbedingt. Sieht super aus.



Das Lob gebührt ArcticRevenge, der hat dieses Wallpaper gemacht 
Leider musste ich ihm versprechen, dass ich es nicht weitergebe 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pain_suckz (2. Februar 2009)

meiner (eigentlich 1680*1050)


----------



## Filico (2. Februar 2009)

> Leider musste ich ihm versprechen, dass ich es nicht weitergebe


Was spricht denn dagegen?

Möchte es so gerne haben. 

Kennste da nicht irgendeinen Weg? Oder du fragst ihn mal?


----------



## GoZoU (2. Februar 2009)

Dagegen spricht, dass es sein Eigentum und er schon des Öfteren Opfer von Bildklau geworden ist. Sorry, aber ich werde seinen Wunsch respektieren. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Februar 2009)

So mal ein Update von mir
die Änderungen: - Rocketdock aufgeräumt, - Win Seven Taskleiste, - und einen Hüpschen Dream als Hintergrund.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saudumm (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Update, da ich nen neuen Bildschirm gekauft hab


----------



## clemi14 (2. Februar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Jepp du
> 
> Danke für des geniale Wallpaper.



Gerne doch!
Mal sehen vllt Kram ich mal noch so eins aus!


----------



## clemi14 (2. Februar 2009)

So mal was neues!

Ich wechsele fast täglich!


Edit: Sry für Doppelpost!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Das Lob gebührt ArcticRevenge, der hat dieses Wallpaper gemacht
> Leider musste ich ihm versprechen, dass ich es nicht weitergebe
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Dann musst du ihn nur ein wenig "weichklopfen". 


Na ja, wenn er es nicht möchte, dann muss man das halt so hinnehmen.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Februar 2009)

Naja ich kann ihn da verstehen. Er hatte mir PN mitgeteilt, dass seine Bilder wohl schon öfters mal die Runde machten und das ohne, dass er etwas davon wusste. Da ich nicht dafür garantieren kann, dass das Bild auch wirklich nicht weitergereicht wird halte ich mich an seinen Wunsch. Ist ja nicht böse gemeint 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## yosh2016 (3. Februar 2009)

Minimalistisch. ' und '' sind ausklappbare Menüs die Programme und Spiele enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Naja ich kann ihn da verstehen. Er hatte mir PN mitgeteilt, dass seine Bilder wohl schon öfters mal die Runde machten und das ohne, dass er etwas davon wusste. Da ich nicht dafür garantieren kann, dass das Bild auch wirklich nicht weitergereicht wird halte ich mich an seinen Wunsch. Ist ja nicht böse gemeint
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Vielleicht solltest du dann nicht erst damit angeben um dann einen Rückzieher zu machen, dass wäre für alle Beteiligten wohl besser gewesen 
Zumal ich keine Ahnung habe wer dieser Arctic Revenge ist. Jemand ausm Forum?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer Desk 

Ich war einfach begeistert von dem bild!


----------



## GoZoU (3. Februar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dann nicht erst damit angeben um dann einen Rückzieher zu machen, dass wäre für alle Beteiligten wohl besser gewesen
> Zumal ich keine Ahnung habe wer dieser Arctic Revenge ist. Jemand ausm Forum?



Was für einen Rückzieher? Soweit ich weiß habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich das Wallpaper verschicke. Allerdings hab ich wohl verpennt dir ne PN zu schreiben , denn auf deine Anfrage hin habe ich mit ArcticRevenge gesprochen. Er hat gesagt, dass ich es nicht rausrücken soll und daran werde ich mich halten, schließlich habe ich es versprochen. Sagen muss dir der Nick auch nicht viel, ich fand es nur fair den Urheber auch zu nennen. Besagter User kommt aus dem Forum von Meisterkuehler.de 

Des Weiteren sind wir hier doch im "Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread" und man wird hier doch wohl noch seinen posten dürfen, ohne in der Luft zerrissen zu werden wenn man das Urheberrecht respektiert . Wenn jemand ein Wallpaper von sich aus mit anderen teilen möchte kommt es doch in den "Wallpaper-Thread" oder? 

Also sorry noch einmal dafür, dass ich dir keine PN auf deine Frage geschrieben habe, nachdem ich die Antwort hatte. Das ist bei dem ganzen Uni-Stress irgendwie untergegangen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## clemi14 (3. Februar 2009)

So andres THEMA!!!!

Mein Wallpaper des heutigen Tages!


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

Na dann wär das auch geklärt


----------



## GoZoU (3. Februar 2009)

Na dann auf ein Neues: Das Panel unten musste weichen 

http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=68883&stc=1&d=1233677788</a>MfG
GoZoU


----------



## computertod (3. Februar 2009)

mein Desktop unter Win7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wechselt noch mit dem hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2009)

Landwirtschaftssimulator


----------



## Hektor123 (3. Februar 2009)

Hier zeig ich euch mal meinen minimalistischen Desktop nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (3. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Landwirtschaftssimulator



was dagegen? ich wachs halt auf nem Bauernhof auf, da hab ich halt bezug zu sowas


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2009)

War doch nur Spaß


----------



## g-13mrnice (4. Februar 2009)

Mein ganz Neues *stolz sei* In den tiefen des Netzes bin ich fündig geworden


----------



## k-b (4. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja cool! Wo gabs das?


Gibts irgendwo diese Bilder von Fallout die beim Ladescreen so kommen als Download? Da sind ja endgeile Wallpaper dabei. Sowas wie Courage Today, Victory Tomorrow suche ich!


----------



## buzty (4. Februar 2009)

ja hab ich auch schon gesucht, die bilder haben was, aber das von oben hätte ich auch gern


----------



## M.Schicht (5. Februar 2009)

Ich befürchte, mit 900 Pixel breite komme ich net ganz hin, wegen meinen 2 Monitoren. Bitte trotzdem on lassen. THX


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

900 Pixel sind nur auf die breite des eingebetteten Bildes bezogen


----------



## smaXer (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## g-13mrnice (6. Februar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool! Wo gabs das?
> 
> 
> Gibts irgendwo diese Bilder von Fallout die beim Ladescreen so kommen als Download? Da sind ja endgeile Wallpaper dabei. Sowas wie Courage Today, Victory Tomorrow suche ich!



Puuuuh, so nach erneuten 2h wirren Suche in googles Eingeweiden, hier:

PS3 Blog  Fallout 3 Wallpaper Pack von Amazon.com

Die anderen im Pack sind auch hammergeil und in diversen Auflösungen vorhanden, is mal was anderes ^^


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2009)

Danke!!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Februar 2009)

Hier mal was aktuelles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Februar 2009)

Ich schieb auch mal ein Updat hinterher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFXuser (7. Februar 2009)

.....


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Februar 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuelles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du den Wallpaper mal uppen  ?


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (7. Februar 2009)

Und hier der meinige.


----------



## Saudumm (7. Februar 2009)

Mein Update


----------



## f3rr1s (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder einer von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuelles:
> 
> [Bild]


Alle benutzen den jDownloader, wie man auf euren Desktops sieht. Ich bin mit meinem CryptLoad ein Außenseiter.  Mich mag niemand. 

*scherzmode off*


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Alle benutzen den jDownloader, wie man auf euren Desktops sieht. Ich bin mit meinem CryptLoad ein Außenseiter.  Mich mag niemand.
> 
> *scherzmode off*



Doch ich


----------



## CeresPK (8. Februar 2009)

Ich mag dich auch Jever


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Februar 2009)

Wisst ihr wie man dieses neue fürs Rocketdock bekommt ? 
Dieses das sich so ausklappen lässt. 
Sorry kann es nicht besser beschreiben ?


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie man dieses neue fürs Rocketdock bekommt ?
> Dieses das sich so ausklappen lässt.
> Sorry kann es nicht besser beschreiben ?


Bittaschön: RocketDock - Stacks Docklet


----------



## NOOKYN (8. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer Desktop:

Ist noch nicht 100% fertiggestellt, der feinschliff fehlt noch!

Ps. RocketDock ist nur sichtbar, wenn ich mit der Maus an den oberen Rand fahre!


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Boah ist der Desktop voll mit Verknüpfungen


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Februar 2009)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bittaschön: RocketDock - Stacks Docklet


Wie installier man das ?


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Februar 2009)

Dazu musst du zuerst Rocketdock installieren: RocketDock - Download RocketDock

Keine Angst, läuft auch unter x64


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Februar 2009)

Okay, hab es jetzt selber hinbekommen, hier das Upgrade....


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie installier man das ?


Guckst du hier unter Docklets: RocketDock Dokumentation


----------



## Zoon (8. Februar 2009)

...


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal ​


----------



## NOOKYN (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Boah ist der Desktop voll mit Verknüpfungen



Hat alles seinen Sinn und seine Ordnung 

Nichtmal der Desktop Bereinigungsassistent meldet sich, was heißt das ich auch alle Verknüpfungen benutze


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Februar 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Hat alles seinen Sinn und seine Ordnung
> 
> Nichtmal der Desktop Bereinigungsassistent meldet sich, was heißt das ich auch alle Verknüpfungen benutze



Gibs zu, du klickst die Verknüpfungen immer alle sofort nach Systemstart an


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Februar 2009)

So die Wallpaper geswitsh und den Theme.
Das Winamp Gadget zum Laufen gebracht und einen Skin dafür gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOOKYN (9. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du klickst die Verknüpfungen immer alle sofort nach Systemstart an



Ich glaubs auch 

Ne aber die Icons haben schon alle seinen Sinn^^

Hab hier nochmal ein Pic vom ESA gemacht Ist ganz praktisch das Tool!
Bitte nicht die FPS Anzeige oben vom EVGA Precision beachten  Kp, wieso das so angezeigt wird


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

@ JonnyB1989: wie bekommt man so tolle runde symbole aufn desktop? (oben mitte)


----------



## EGThunder (9. Februar 2009)

So sieht mein aktueller aus.

EG


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

Mal einer von mein XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Von welchem Spiel ist den das Wallpaper? Denn nach Left 4 Dead siehts nicht aus


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Also , ich find so ne GEWALT Wallpaper nicht gut... Eher Autos und Mädels


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2009)

Ist ein Zombie Wallpaper kein Game.

Gewalt wer denkt denn an sowas.

Ok mal ein paar andere
einen für Schüler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das bezeichne ich als Gewalt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....


----------



## danysahne333 (11. Februar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> So die Wallpaper geswitsh und den Theme.
> Das Winamp Gadget zum Laufen gebracht und einen Skin dafür gemacht.


 
Ist das rechts ein Equalizer gadget? Welches ist das denn?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Februar 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Ist das rechts ein Equalizer gadget? Welches ist das denn?



Ja das is ein Equalizer und der is von  OrbLog


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

@True Monkey: Ich haette gerne die Lehrerin  !

@Topic: Neues Brumm Brumm.


----------



## Kenneth (14. Februar 2009)

Jenna Elfman alias Dharma aus der Serie Dharma und Greg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3
Bild 4


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

True Monkey hat mir schon den Link geschickt, ich poste es jetzt hier einfach mal.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2009)

Du hast einen alten Mann sehr, sehr gluecklich gemacht ...


----------



## davidenine (14. Februar 2009)

Das "Gewaltwallpaper" ist von dem Spiel Dead Rising für die 360.*klugscheiss*


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Februar 2009)

Tha hood.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Februar 2009)

, hast du da echt nichts außer das Startsymbol unten links?


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Februar 2009)

Alles verborgen mit IconID.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Februar 2009)

So sieht das aktuell bei mir aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Februar 2009)

Also, was mich tierisch aufregt ist, das immer wenn ich CoD 4 gespielt habe die Gadgets verschoben sind. 
Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Februar 2009)

@FlyKilla Was ist das für ein Wetterplugin in der Sidebar?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Februar 2009)

Update:


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Februar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @FlyKilla Was ist das für ein Wetterplugin in der Sidebar?


deviantART ist eine prima Quelle für sowas.*** Gadgets ENGLISH by ~gersma on deviantART[/URL]


----------



## roadgecko (15. Februar 2009)

Update


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Februar 2009)

Was flottes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man nicht sehen kann, habe ebenfalls ein neuen Anmelde- und Startbildschirm. Ein neues Theme habe ich ausprobiert, aber da gefällt mir Vistas Aero einfach am besten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Februar 2009)

A3


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, dafür spare ich ja. 
Also nicht neu, da kostet er 30.000€. 
Aber für einen Gebrauchten sollte das Geld eigentlich reichen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2009)

Mal was heißes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clemi14 (16. Februar 2009)

Mal schaun was gibt es denn neues an der Desktop-Front?^^

@true Monkey

Der Balrog roggt!


----------



## Jason197666 (16. Februar 2009)

Mal was nettes....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2009)

Das ist wirklich nett


----------



## Janny (16. Februar 2009)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Mal was nettes....



ich möchte das auch haben ..  

...bitte


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Februar 2009)

ALso ich hab ein paar Probleme mit meinem Dekstop: 
-Die Sidebar Gadgets verschieben sich immer wieder, nach dem Spielen... ? 
-ICh hab mir dieses Stacklet Dock runtergeladen, nun hab ich Verknüpfungen erstellt. Doch wenn ich den PC ausschalte und wieder anschalte dann sind die weg und es ist ein leeres Bild dort ? 
Hoffe kann mir jemand helfen... Vielleicht irgendwie speichern..?


----------



## Kenneth (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hab hunger auf was nettes...


----------



## Jason197666 (16. Februar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> ich möchte das auch haben ..
> 
> ...bitte




Heheh...ich hab mal das Original in mein Album geladen...kannst es dir da rausziehen.


Gr33tz......


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Februar 2009)

Hat keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage finde auch nichts bei Google... ?


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Hier auch mal was nettes. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hier auch mal was nettes.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Die rechte von den Mädels ist aber nicht so g***


----------



## Jason197666 (16. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage finde auch nichts bei Google... ?




Benutz mal Star,- oder Rocketdock....die sind wohl besser zu Handhaben.


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

@ Tom3004

ObjectDock benutze ich und kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Janny (16. Februar 2009)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Heheh...ich hab mal das Original in mein Album geladen...kannst es dir da rausziehen.
> 
> 
> Gr33tz......



danke


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerma (18. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine aktuellen:

Rocket-Dock rechts habe ich ausgeblendet, habs nur für die Screens mal reingetan.
Die Themes, die ich nutze, sind alle von lightstar, die meisten gibts dort kostenlos, man muss halt nur vorher sein XP mit dem Theme-Patcher bearbeiten.

Edit: Hab die Bilder mal aus dem Post rausgetan, ist ja viel zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

Wem gefällt dieses Wallpaper?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (20. Februar 2009)

Mir


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

mir auch jetzt noch in 1280x1024 für 19" nutzer wie mich und ich habe dich ganz doll lieb


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> mir auch jetzt noch in 1280x1024 für 19" nutzer wie mich und ich habe dich ganz doll lieb



Mhh, da kriegst du aber oben und unten nen dicken schwarzen Balken.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

das ist ja erstmal egal ich stehe auf dicke schwarze sachen


----------



## msdd63 (20. Februar 2009)

objectdock oder RocketDok? Was von beiden ist besser? Kann mir bestimmt jemand ne Empfehlung geben.


----------



## Jason197666 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich war mal so frei und hab für euch Wallpaper in mein Profil hochgeladen....
Wer also Interesse hat, sollte da mal vorbei schauen. Sind echt ein paar nette dabei.

Gr33tz....


@ msdd63: Also ich benutze alle beide. Stardock für Verknüpfungen aller Art, und ObjectDock für Partitionen.
Sind ziemlich Benutzerfreundlich und es gibt famose Extras, im Sinne von Icons, Add-On´s usw.


----------



## kwku (20. Februar 2009)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab für euch Wallpaper in mein Profil hochgeladen....
> Wer also Interesse hat, sollte da mal vorbei schauen. Sind echt ein paar nette dabei.
> 
> Gr33tz....



Wirklich gute Auswahl! Hab' mir gleich ein paar kopiert.


----------



## the-machine (20. Februar 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> objectdock oder RocketDok? Was von beiden ist besser? Kann mir bestimmt jemand ne Empfehlung geben.



Meine Erfahrung: hängt ganz von den Vorlieben des Einzelnen ab. Ich nutze beide in ihrer Freeware Version (siehe auf Seite 139 im Thread, Bild). Sie haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile. ObjectDock lässt sich umfangreicher, aber schneller verwalten (besonders die einzelnen Icons).

Mein Tipp: lege Dir beide auf den Desktop und spiele ein wenig herum. Den Favoriten behältst Du, den anderen Kandidaten lädtst Du nachher beim Systemstart einfach nicht mehr. Viel Platz nehmen ja beide nicht auf der Platte ein.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Februar 2009)

Jo, so werde ich es machen. Ich probiere beide mal aus.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

jopp so würde ich es dir auch raten,
Habe ich am anfang auch so gemacht.
Mich hat irgendwie Rocketdock überzeugt aber ich mag es eher Minimalistisch


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

Den mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (22. Februar 2009)

Mein aktueller, relativ schlicht 

Das Wallpaper gibt's in 3 Teilen für Multi-Monitor Desktops bei Deviantart, nennt sich "Particlarity".


----------



## emmaspapa (22. Februar 2009)

Dann oute ich mich doch auch einmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Ich trage dann mal hiermit auch einen post bei... Das ist der desktop meines htpc.

@emmaspapa
Nettes wallpaper.Wo hast du das her?


----------



## emmaspapa (22. Februar 2009)

Den gibt es direkt bei 3dRealms. Ist der Weihnachtsdesktop


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2009)

nette dame, hat die auch einen namen?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Februar 2009)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2009)

Unschwer zu erkennen ist das Lindsay Lohan auf meinem Desktop...


----------



## KingTama (24. Februar 2009)

Also, hier mal meiner.
Nichts allzu spektakuläres ... n Rocketdock für die Spiele und mein Winamp


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Februar 2009)

Cooles Wallpaper, kannste das mal bitte seperat posten?!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Februar 2009)

So, mal wieder ein neuer Audi - diesmal der S3. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## msix38 (24. Februar 2009)

Inspiration


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein neuer Audi - diesmal der S3.
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Meine nächster Wagen, der 170PS Sportback wird einfach zu langsam


----------



## KingTama (24. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Cooles Wallpaper, kannste das mal bitte seperat posten?!



klar


----------



## adrenalin82 (24. Februar 2009)

Hier mein geliebter "gecleanter" Desk



Ich liebe ihn....


----------



## adrenalin82 (24. Februar 2009)

Da ich das gleiche Bild immer Stocklangweillig finde wechsle ich momentan
zwischen folgenen:


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2009)

adrenalin82 schrieb:


> Da ich das gleiche Bild immer Stocklangweillig finde wechsle ich momentan
> zwischen folgenen:



Meine Meinung, wechlse jede Minute automatisch! Find das von Mirror am besten


----------



## SeloX (24. Februar 2009)

mal mein derzeitiger desktop, wechselt ja oft^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adrenalin82 (24. Februar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, wechlse jede Minute automatisch! Find das von Mirror am besten


 
Okay, jede Minute ist mir dann doch zu heftig 

Aber bei jedem Neustart per Random ist auch schon cool


----------



## johnieboy (24. Februar 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal 

Mein persönlicher Terminator auf dem Desktop, sie ist einfach heiß


----------



## El-Hanfo (24. Februar 2009)

Meiner

MfG


----------



## BadHunter (24. Februar 2009)

Hier ma meiner 

Hade


----------



## joraku (24. Februar 2009)

Meiner, Bild wechselt öfter mal. 
Leider wird die Leiste unten (Vista Skin per Vistamizer) nicht mit aufgenommen. 
Ich benutze immer den Snapsaver. Welchen verwendet ihr?
Stardock ObjectDock wird ausprobiert. 
Auflösung 1680 x 1050


----------



## Speed-E (24. Februar 2009)

...und nun mein aktueller Screen.


----------



## adrenalin82 (24. Februar 2009)

Hier noch mal nen anderer Screen.....

Freu mich auf das Spiel. ISt es auf der Arbeit nicht mehr so langweillig


----------



## Ste4Speeder (24. Februar 2009)

Da ich momentan eigentlich nur an meinem Laptop arbeite habe ich auch mal eben dessen Desktop "abgelichtet" ... ist übrigens ein Bild zu Resident Evil 5


----------



## dzeri (24. Februar 2009)

Bin mit meinem jetzt auch mit dabei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Februar 2009)

Meiner


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2009)

Ich will dann auch mal mein Traumauto posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pr0g (24. Februar 2009)

mein Desktop: (1680x1050)

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## Lynx (24. Februar 2009)

Das ist meiner ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigger060 (24. Februar 2009)

Hier ist meiner, versuch ihn immer schön übersichtlich und schlicht zu halten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2009)

so, diesmal der richtige Thread -.-


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2009)

hihi......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiGSG9 (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das is mein Desktop. ​


----------



## SeloX (24. Februar 2009)

@adrenalin82: danke^^

@Schluwel: ja das ist ObjectDock, aber du kannst auch RocketDock (Freeware) dafür benutzen. hab dann nur noch ein hintergrundpackage von chip.de heruntergeladen - Free High-Resolution Widescreen Wallpaper - Download - CHIP Online - und den papierkorb am desktop deaktiviert. wie das geht verrät dir Google


----------



## Trigger060 (25. Februar 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Trigger 060
> Dein hintergrund. finde ich mehr als super.
> Kann das jetzt sagen, weil meine frau  mal für kleine mädchen ist, und mir nicht über die schulter guckt.
> Würde mich auch zu viel ablenken. deshalb habe ich auf meinem desk. nur flugzeuge.
> Gruß: Ü50



Oh weia, also bei meine Freundin hat kein Problem damit 

MfG Trigger

PS: Wenns nicht grad ein Flugzeug sein muss nimm das hier


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2009)

Angeblich wird´s ja nun doch allmaehlich Fruehling ...


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (25. Februar 2009)

hier ist mal meiner! im jahr 2009



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss,ben


----------



## frajen (25. Februar 2009)

so von mia gibts auch ma nen update  

@True Monkey 

   haha deins gefällt mir sehr gut wo hast du das her ?


----------



## msdd63 (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Desktop mit der geilsten Band der Welt. Die versorgt mich fast mein ganzes Leben lang mit genialer Musik.


----------



## Mindfuck (25. Februar 2009)

so das is meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Februar 2009)

nativ: 1680*1050



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schluwel (25. Februar 2009)

Hier ist mein Desktop =D


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2009)

Hier meiner


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2009)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> nativ: 1680*1050
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürfte man das Wallpaper haben ?

Danke


----------



## Massive (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal, hier ist mein Desktop, nativ 1920x1200


----------



## Zeitzer (25. Februar 2009)

ändert sich ständig noch


----------



## AlexKL77 (25. Februar 2009)

Wie man sieht,klicke ich lieber 1x mehr,als den ganzen Desktop mit Shortcuts voll zu haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein neuer gleiches Model andere Position 

gruß


----------



## mortified_pinguin (25. Februar 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Dürfte man das Wallpaper haben ?
> 
> Danke



bitteschön.


----------



## xenox (26. Februar 2009)

So hier mal mein Desktop schön übersichtlich  und ein hauch von Darkness I love Goth


----------



## BratHuhn2 (26. Februar 2009)

Hier wäre meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schluwel (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch nochmal an meinem gebastelt 

(beide hochgeladen)


----------



## Th30n34nd0nl7 (26. Februar 2009)

Bei mir muss Ordnung sein...

Ist übrigens kein Vista, sondern XP mit dem Vista Customization Pack.


----------



## cloth82 (26. Februar 2009)

Mein Windows7 64bit Beta Testsystem Desktop mit meiner Verlobten  als Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung liegt bei 1280x1024, ist leider durch meinen Monitor begrenzt


----------



## k-b (26. Februar 2009)

Oh man ist das süß!


----------



## Chris77 (26. Februar 2009)

Hier meiner: (Original-Auflösung: 1680 x 1050)


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Februar 2009)

Sind das nicht ein bischen viele Anzeige für die Temperaturen?


----------



## eightcore (26. Februar 2009)

Chris77 schrieb:


> Hier meiner: (Original-Auflösung: 1680 x 1050)



Wie heisst das Programm, das du da am laufen hast (am rechten Bildschirmrand)?

Hier meiner...


----------



## Chris77 (26. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Sind das nicht ein bischen viele Anzeige für die Temperaturen?


 
Naja, davon kann man ja nicht genug haben! 

Außerdem sind die meisten Anzeigen eh Spannungen, Lüfterdrezahlen. Hab eben gerne alles im Blick!



eightcore schrieb:


> Wie heisst das Programm, das du da am laufen hast (am rechten Bildschirmrand)?


 
Ist ASUS PC Probe 1.04.63


----------



## eightcore (26. Februar 2009)

Gibts sowas auch für Gigabyte Boards?


----------



## aurionkratos (26. Februar 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal auf der Gigabyt Website....


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Gigabyte und auch alle anderen Hersteller haben auch ein Tool um sowas aus zu lesen(einfach mal auf der HP deines Boards gucken).
Allerdings sieht die Ausgabe je nach Hersteller und Board anders aus und auch die anzeigbaren Werte variieren.


----------



## Falcon (26. Februar 2009)

Weil ich's grad wieder am Zocken bin


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Februar 2009)

Hab mir seit langem mal wieder einen festen Hintergrund eingerichtet. Das Baby gehört hoffentlich bald mir....ohhhja. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2009)

Habe auch noch einmal ein bisschen gebastelt^^.


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Februar 2009)

joraku, bist du linkshänder?^^


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> joraku, bist du linkshänder?^^



nein warum?
Weil ich rechts alles angeordnet habe? 

Stört mich auch irgendwie, dort habe ich sonst immer ICQ offen.
Denke das werde ich noch ändern, habe Fence und Objectdock erst seit gestern. Bin noch am Testen 

Edit: So besser?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2009)

Habe bei mir mal Komplett umgeräumt.
Finde ich jetzt Besser als vorher.


----------



## emmaspapa (26. Februar 2009)

Ein neuer Hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> nein warum?
> Weil ich rechts alles angeordnet habe?
> 
> Stört mich auch irgendwie, dort habe ich sonst immer ICQ offen.
> ...


was ist de Fence
dieses ewas da rechts
könnte mur auch gefallen hast du vlt nen Link weil unter elgoog finde ich nichts


----------



## sportline105 (27. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> was ist de Fence
> dieses ewas da rechts
> könnte mur auch gefallen hast du vlt nen Link weil unter elgoog finde ich nichts


ich glaub du meinst links oder?


----------



## CeresPK (27. Februar 2009)

ohh ähh ja meine ich


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2009)

Jetzt will ich auch mal...


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2009)

Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DiNosso (27. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein Desktop nicht besonders aber schon recht "leer"


----------



## CeresPK (27. Februar 2009)

Dank joraku habe ich mal Fence installiert und ich finde es richtig gut, besonders geil finde ich die Funktion das man bei einem Doppelklick auf den Desktop einige/alle Icons Aus-/einblenden kann .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Dank joraku habe ich mal Fence installiert und ich finde es richtig gut, besonders geil finde ich die Funktion das man bei einem Doppelklick auf den Desktop einige/alle Icons Aus-/einblenden kann .



Dank dir! Ist ein nettes Tool, endlich hat man einen aufgeräumten Desktop

Doppelgeklicked 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roocher (27. Februar 2009)

Hier meiner :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=78597&stc=1&d=1235766165


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Februar 2009)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update, mal sehen wie lange ich es diesmal mit den Gadgets aushalte


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Februar 2009)

@Roocher: Kannste mal bitte das Wallpaper posten? danke


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Klar, hier: Hoffe der Link geht: black_91.jpg (image)
Falls das nicht hilft, ich hab in Firefox das Add-on "Cooliris" installiert , und dort mal nach "Black Wallpaper" oder so gesucht. Da findest du massenweise davon, und sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## MB-present (28. Februar 2009)

So hier mal meiner 

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Mal ein neuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Hier der Link zu Fence.

Fences - By Stardock - Clean up your desktop clutter


----------



## MB-present (28. Februar 2009)

Ok thx  ist ech spitze das Tool 

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

Mal von meinen Bencher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (1. März 2009)

@True Monkey
gibts den Hintergrund auch ohne Desktop?


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

^^Jepp...und auch größer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (1. März 2009)

Leute hier ist ein Bilder-Thread, Anfragen für Wallpaper werden bitte per PN gestellt! Des Weiteren sag ich es jetzt das letzte Mal, Chat und OT-Diskussionen sind hier *gänzlich unerwünscht* und werden auch geahndet werden!



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Regeln:
> Der Thread ist nicht dafür da, um zu zeigen dass ihr viele Pics von halbnackigen Mädels habt .. der Thread ist da um seinen Desktop (BG, Theme, spezielle Leisten etc., verschiedene Monitore) vorzustellen. Nicht um die zwei oder drei Leute die es interessiert auf dem laufenden zu halten auf welches Hintergrundbild nun geswitcht worden ist..
> 
> *Wer dagegen verstößt und meint mehr als einmal in der Woche seinen Desktop präsentieren zu müssen, der wird mit einer roten Karte bezüglich Spam bestraft.*



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kwku (2. März 2009)

Roocher schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu Fence.
> 
> Fences - By Stardock - Clean up your desktop clutter



Super - Tool!
Bin begeistert, endlich Ordnung!!


----------



## pixelflair (2. März 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder ;D


----------



## k-b (2. März 2009)

Du hast aber wenig Freunde!


----------



## pixelflair (2. März 2009)

Ich benutz mehr irc & steamfriends für die leute die nur online bekannte sind xD das sind meistens alles real life freunde xD


----------



## JePe (2. März 2009)

Update.


----------



## moonrail (2. März 2009)

Ich mags ja immer schön leer.


----------



## sportline105 (2. März 2009)

mal wieder aufgeräumt mit neuem hintergrund 

rocketdock ist normalerweise ausgeblendet


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. März 2009)

Warum ein so unscharfes/pixeliges Wallpaper? Das gibts doch bestimmt auch höher aufgelößt.


----------



## sportline105 (3. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Warum ein so unscharfes/pixeliges Wallpaper? Das gibts doch bestimmt auch höher augelößt.


das war nur knappe 600 pixel groß und zum bearbeiten musste ichs größer machen  so viele bilder gibts vom neuen polo leider noch nich 

so schlimm siehts bei mir zumindest nich aus


----------



## JePe (3. März 2009)

Klick.


----------



## sportline105 (4. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick.


danke


----------



## f3rr1s (4. März 2009)

Desktop


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. März 2009)

desktopf 1280x1024 - eingestampft


----------



## Adrenalize (7. März 2009)

Ich hab auch mal neue Fotos meines aktuellen Desktops gemacht. 
Normalerweise klatsche ich mir da keinen citroen drauf, aber für das GT-Modell mache ich eine Ausnahme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (8. März 2009)

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

hier mal meiner:


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

weils so schön is, hier meinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOOKYN (9. März 2009)

Hab mal wieder einen neuen für euch


----------



## SmOOthr3D (10. März 2009)

old ati fanboy


----------



## blackkburn (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So denne mal meiner is jetzt nich soOOO dolle


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. März 2009)

Desktop zur Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## roadgecko (10. März 2009)

Zeit für ein Update.


----------



## Tremendous (10. März 2009)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Hunter (10. März 2009)

Mein aktueller: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

ich will auch mal wieder 

hier passend zur neuen CPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (10. März 2009)

Hier mal meiner. zwar nicht berauchend aber ich wollte auch mal meinen senf beimischen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## digga (10. März 2009)

Auch ich hab mal was fürs Auge..Gruß


----------



## M.Schicht (10. März 2009)

Ich muss schon sagen, sind ein paar echt schöne und sorgfältig gestylte Desktops dabei. Ich freue mich, dass auch andere so viel Wert auf Styling und Ordnung in ihrem Rechner vor allem auf dem Desktop legen...

Dann will ich doch auch mal meinen Desktop Preis geben.

Über Kommentare und Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen ^^


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (11. März 2009)

Sry Sry Sry ich bekomm das ding nicht so hin das mann eine Mini-ansicht hat und wenn mann raufklickt groß ist. Mhhh geht bloß entweder oder. ( groß oder klein ) Hoffe ist nicht zu groß auf meinen Screen past es rauf. Dürften aber mehr als die 500 sein aber dann isses sooooo klein.


*Bild zu breit*


----------



## Tobi209 (11. März 2009)

So meiner hoffe jetzt das der jetzt so geht????


----------



## toxic27 (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takent (11. März 2009)

http://s10b.directupload.net/images/090311/temp/xrib3am7.jpg

noch relativ leer frisch installiertes xp, to be continued...


----------



## blueredneck (11. März 2009)

konnte meine Heineken Pullen nicht mehr sehen.
hab mal was neues eingerichtet.

LG
BlueRedneck


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2009)

Die Idee mit dem "eingerichteten" Wohnzimmer find ich genial  .


----------



## Chris (11. März 2009)

mal wieder einer von mir und mein auto


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

So, hier ein Update von mir. Neuer Hintergrund (hier zensiert) und neue Spiele.


----------



## Selyroth (11. März 2009)

na dann spei ich auch mal mein aktuelles Desktop bild rein. ^^
naja der hindergrund wechselt sich ja ständig iwie *pfeif*


----------



## orangeblood (11. März 2009)

hier mal meiner:

*Edit by GoZoU: Bilder bitte nur bis zu einer Breite von 900 Pixel einbinden, alles andere als Thumbnail angehängt lassen*


----------



## Killer3d (11. März 2009)

ich wollt dann auch mal 
so schöne desktops aber auch nich so tolle dabei 

was sagt ihr zu meinem Notebook Desktop ?


MfG Killer3d


----------



## Bubu1983 (12. März 2009)

Und jetzt meiner. Viel Spass! 

Mfg -=BUBU=-


----------



## -[e1337e_weazel]- (12. März 2009)

Danke, habs sogar sofort gefunden. 

So dann nochmal richtig 

Earthview, das Programm stellt den korrekten Licht/Schattenwechsel der Uhrzeit entsprechend auf dem Globus dar. Dahinter liegt ein Screenshot aus X3 Terran Conflict. 
Das Bild habe ich kurz nach halb 7 Uhr morgens 
aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonzai (12. März 2009)

Auch mitmachen will... 
Es laufen die Standard Anwendungen... RocketDock und Sidebar 

@ Roocher, was ist das für ein genialer Kalender den du da hast...


----------



## Xemaphor (12. März 2009)

Wo kann ich denn die nette Lehrerin von Hintergrund Nummer 28 runterladen? Muß das Bild unbedingt für an die Uni haben


----------



## Roocher (12. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, erstmal Danke für die vielen positiven Nachrichten zu meinem Desktop  "FREU".
Weil ich grad haufen anfragen bekommen hab: Der Kalender unten links ist mit "Rainlendar" realisiert worden. Wie der Skin heißt, fällt mir im micht ein. Schreib grad nicht von zuhause. Einfach mal googlen. Wenn jemand den Namen braucht, mal bei mir melden.

greetz Roocher (hoffe der Beitrag fällt nicht unter Spam  )


----------



## jelfofrm (12. März 2009)

Hab den Skin gefunden 

Roocher, ich nenn ihn einfach mal, dann brauchst du nicht mehr gucken:

"Horizontal Rainlendar". Den hab ich bei*** where ART meets application![/URL] gefunden!


Danke Roocher für deine offene Antwort  So ein Prachtstück von Desktop muss man eigentlich nicht teilen 


und damits kein Spam wird hier mein Desktop (der noch lang net das is was er werden soll!)

Sooo jetzt ist es fertig.
Hoffe es gefällt euch. Sagt mir, was ich anders machen könnte. Je mehr kritik desto besser 

Lg


----------



## DaxTrose (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaTHoS (13. März 2009)

Hi, auch von mir nochmal zwei neue:

seit der open beta von quake live ein begeisterter Anhänger. 

http://www2.picfront.org/picture/uOLoDIM7gg/img/shot2.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## God-of-Death (13. März 2009)

Das ist mein Desktop


----------



## Dolceman (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timothy (13. März 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update bei mir
> 
> €: Das hätte ich fast vergessen: Danke an *ArcticRevenge *von MK für das Wallpaper
> 
> ...


@GoZoU
hast du bitte einen link oder eine quelle zu diesem wallpaper???


----------



## Quik2ilv3r (14. März 2009)

So möchte auch mal mein Desktop von Windows 7 zeigen, ist mein ArbeitsPC hauptsächlich.


----------



## Ü50 (14. März 2009)

Wollte mal etwas einfaches.


----------



## Ü50 (14. März 2009)

@ Chris 
Du hattest doch noch über 500 u/min zur verfügung. Kam vor dir eine baustelle ? oder scherte ein LKW aus.


----------



## GoZoU (14. März 2009)

Quik2ilv3r schrieb:


> So möchte auch mal mein Desktop von Windows 7 zeigen, ist mein ArbeitsPC hauptsächlich.



Sry, ich habe im Thread schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass der Urheber eine Verteilung des Wallpapers nicht wünscht. Daher kann ich dir leider keinen Link geben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (14. März 2009)

Meine beiden aktuellen Lieblings-Wallpaper.


----------



## davidenine (14. März 2009)

@Gozou
Ist das Ubuntu als OS?
Und welches Theme verwendest du?Sieht aus wie ein Mac OS X Theme.Gefällt mir.


----------



## GoZoU (14. März 2009)

Ja, das ist Ubuntu. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann war es dieser Theme: Aurora Leopard BSM GNOME-Look.org

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

Und schon wieder ein neuer, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden 

Aber ich denke, das ich ihn jetzt erstmal so lasse!


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. März 2009)

Und hier meiner


----------



## VentiLator (15. März 2009)

hier mal ein etwas älteres: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in voller größe:
http://img3.abload.de/img/wallpaperplxw.jpg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. März 2009)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Mac (16. März 2009)

Meiner


----------



## b0s (18. März 2009)

Bin neu hier (im Thread) 
Da die Taskbar Schaltflächen mit W7 sehr kompakt geworden sind und moderne Breitbildschirme in der Breite nunmal mehr Platz haben, hab ich mir die Leiste nach links gelegt, während rechts in geöffnetem Zustand meine ICQ-Kontaktliste wäre. So habe ich einen immer noch mehr als ausreichenden Platz für den Browser oder sonstige Fenster. Ich finde die Abwechslung sehr angenehm und muss sagen, dass Microsoft mit der neuen Taskleiste für meinen Geschmack alles richtig gemacht hat (kleine mögliche Optimierungen außen vor gelassen). Das Wallpaper hab ich aus einer der PCGH News 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Anhang auch in originaler Größe (1680x1050).


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. März 2009)

Hier meiner....


----------



## heartcell (20. März 2009)

ja und so siht es bei mir auf Arbeit aus^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muhahaha


----------



## Schluwel (21. März 2009)

Nja meiner kann wahrscheinlich nicht mit euren mithalten aber njo es ist numal mein Desktop^^


----------



## k-b (21. März 2009)

So. Mal wieder KDE. Kann man in Version 4.2 wirklich gut nutzen.

Ist mein Laptop bzw. momentan eher Zweitrechner der bei meinen Eltern steht.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2009)

@Schluwel: gibt´s den linken Teil einzeln ... ?


----------



## netwizzard (22. März 2009)

und hier nun auch mal mein desktop:


----------



## Alex89 (22. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop, noch das gute alte Windoof XP und die wichtigstens Icons drauf!

Als Hintergrundbild das Motorrad von meinem Vater und das Mokick von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Alex


----------



## k-b (22. März 2009)

Postet bitte keine Links zu von euch hochgeladenen Wallpaperpacks. Jedes Bild von den 7500 hat seine eigene Lizenz. Und damit seine eigenen Bedingungen, wie es weitergegeben werden darf. Wenn Wallpaper verlinkt werden, dann nur von der Quellseite - von der es Ursprünglich stammt.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. März 2009)

Mein Stubentiger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOOKYN (24. März 2009)

Hab meine PC platt gemacht vor 3 Tagen. Bin aber schon fast fertig, beim wiederaufbauen! *Dank sei 1TB Externes Backup *

Sieht jetzt sogar besser aus als vorher


----------



## El-Hanfo (26. März 2009)

:UGLY: FTW !

MfG


----------



## sportline105 (26. März 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> :UGLY: FTW !
> 
> MfG


da wirste ja vom hingucken bekloppt


----------



## Lee (26. März 2009)

Wenn jedes der Uglys ein Gif wäre und blinken würde


----------



## sportline105 (26. März 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Wenn jedes der Uglys ein Gif wäre und blinken würde


das sind alles gif-dateien! nur weil die auf .gif enden, müssen se ja nich blinken  es gibt ja auch unanimierte gifs


----------



## Fabi87 (27. März 2009)

so hier mal mein aktueller desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. März 2009)

So hier mein neuer


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2009)

Mal einer von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikos (27. März 2009)

Meiner im Moment.. bin zu unkreativ für was anderes als nen Lambo


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

... für mich is das viel zu aufgeräumt


----------



## Spikos (27. März 2009)

wieso denn ?


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi209 (27. März 2009)

hallo ist mein neuer.

gruß tobi209


----------



## FlyKilla (27. März 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt von meiner Vinyl Sammlung


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. März 2009)

Hier ist mein sehr neues Windows 7 auf dem Hauptrechner.
Wallpaperschleife umfasst ca. 20 Bilder - alles Naturscreens wie dieser.


----------



## NOOKYN (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal einer von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst mir das Bild mal i.wo uploaden? 

Wäre sehr nett


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. März 2009)

Hab schon wieder ein neues pic.
Wer weiß welche Graka das ist.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. März 2009)

Mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine HD4850.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. März 2009)

Wow,richtig,woher wusstest du das blosss


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. März 2009)

Ich dachte das wäre eine GTX295!

 Spaß, der Referenz Kühler sieht einfach lecker aus


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (28. März 2009)

nanana


----------



## Janny (28. März 2009)

@ Snaapsnaap, kannst du das Wallpaper uploaden? wäre sehr nett von dir


----------



## aurionkratos (28. März 2009)

@ Snaapsnap: Mit welchem Programm stellst du die Daten unten links in der Taskleiste dar?


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. März 2009)

WP für alle 

Rechts: Everest > Einstellungen > OST


----------



## aurionkratos (29. März 2009)

@ Snaapsnap: Ich meinte links; Die Temperaturen, etc.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. März 2009)

Hier mal ein schönes Dr. House Wallpaper.


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. März 2009)

Schön oder? 
Mein Desktop.


----------



## Beamer (29. März 2009)

so

Nur Bilder bis 900 Pixel breite posten.


----------



## Gruselgurke (29. März 2009)

Dann post ich auch mal meine Müllhalde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2009)

*D*e_sk_to*p* _3_.*0* ​Nur Bilder bis 900 Pixel breite posten.
*D*e_sk_to*p* _3_.*0* ​


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (29. März 2009)

So da habe ich mal meinen Desktop


----------



## xxcenturioxx (29. März 2009)

Hier meiner:

Ich mag es leer..


----------



## f3rr1s (29. März 2009)

Vista


----------



## EpeeNoire (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywalker_1904 (29. März 2009)

So Hier mal Meiner ! hoffe er Gefällt ^^ ist selfmade .


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (29. März 2009)

wiso erinnert mich das an Crysis??


----------



## xxcenturioxx (29. März 2009)

Wieso haben hier alle nur Frauen als Wallpaper..??


----------



## fA!nT (29. März 2009)

http://www.picfront.org/d/gBmF1lg5I/desk.jpg

org. mit 1920x1200... und warum das mit dem bild anzeigen nich funzt weiß ich net^^
klärt mich auf wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Thermalbad (29. März 2009)

Hier wäre mein aktueller - ohne nackige Mädels 

]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=backgroundjzo0.jpg


----------



## 2Stoned (29. März 2009)

Meiner, ohne nackte Mädels ... 
Tolle Monitorkombi, ich weiss, aber der kleine eignet sich wunderbar, um iTunes oder MSN "auszulagern", insbesondere beim Spielen


----------



## MG42 (29. März 2009)

Die Dokstep von aktuelle Rechenknecht, dauert etwas des 900 * y Bild hochzuladen, 2000er DSL ist extrem lahm.

Das iss er : Desktop.jpg


----------



## Daywalker_1904 (29. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> wiso erinnert mich das an Crysis??


Weiß nicht !


----------



## Farel (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage und zwar wurde hier irgendwann in den 203 Seiten dieses Threads ein Wallpaperpack gepostet... weiß leider nicht wo oder von wem und habs auch über die Suche nicht gefunden. Leider ist damals kurz bevor ichs fertig geladen habe, meine Festplatte eingegangen... jedenfalls, hat irgendwer nen Link dazu oder kann sagen in welchem Seitenbereich das in etwa zu finden sein könnte?

mfg


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (29. März 2009)

ordnung und alles überflüssige muss weg 
kann man ja alles gott sei dank verbergen lassen, und bei wunsch halt einfach auffloppen lassen


----------



## PuckeY (29. März 2009)

War mal für kurze Zeit auf nem Desktop-Tuning-Trip.
Und sowas ist dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## HirnFeTzer (29. März 2009)

Meiner will auch gesehen werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[img=http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/342/unbenannt1jei.th.jpg]​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (29. März 2009)

jo hier mal mein desktop... ordnung muss sein

EDIT: nich lachen, das is nur mein 350€ Notebook...


----------



## d4HakA (29. März 2009)

öhhm kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man so einen desktop bekommt?

(tools wallpaper etc) 

hab den besitzer noch nciht gefunden ^^

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...766163-der-extreme-desktop-thread-desktop.jpg


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (29. März 2009)

ehrlich... coole sache, aber nich ganz mein fall... ich muss jede menge tools um mich rumhaben und ansonsten soll alles aufgeräumt sein (siehe screen)


----------



## S1lencer (29. März 2009)

hier mal meins


----------



## TommyAngelo (30. März 2009)

Leer, eben so, wie ich es mag:


----------



## PamAndersonFan (30. März 2009)

Cooler Thread, muss mein Desktop mal aufräumen und ebenfalls einstellen.

Aber meine Frage: Ich sehe des öfteren hier auf den Screenshots, das auf dem Desktop oben mittig so eine Schnellstartleiste mit den Programmen ist.
Welches Tool ist das ?


----------



## SchaebigerLump (30. März 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. März 2009)

Mal wieder was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

@PamAndersonFan, das tool heißt Rocket Dock, google mal ein bischen, dann wirst du es schon finden


----------



## Clastron (30. März 2009)

Meiner:


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

wiso haben alle Frauen als WP?? und ieee so unaufgeräumt...


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. März 2009)

Wieso nicht? Wem es gefällt, der soll doch sein Wallpaper wählen wie er will. Es haben auch voll viele Autos als Hintergrund oder halt Landschaften. Die meisten User sind glaube ich Männlich. Frauen werden sich bestimmt nicht andere Frauen als Hintergrund erstellen (außer sie sind lesbisch angehaucht oder so).


----------



## itzbitz (30. März 2009)

Mein Desktop normal 1680x1050 auf nem Samsung T220.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> wiso haben alle Frauen als WP?? und ieee so unaufgeräumt...


Weil wir vielleicht nicht schwul sind 
Nein, aber ich habe immer verschiedene Sachen, als Hintergrund
Autos, Frauen, Landschaften etc...


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

... bei den autos kommts auf die marke an, und ansonsten habe ich bisher nur enige wirklich gute Artworks hie gesehen...


----------



## fA!nT (30. März 2009)

hab au nochma n bissl feintuning betrieben ^^


----------



## PartyMani (30. März 2009)

Ich habe je nach Monat unseren Kalender auf m Desktop


----------



## Clastron (30. März 2009)

Geschmack sache hald däht ich mal sagen!!


----------



## mycel-x (30. März 2009)

*Desktop von Mycel-X's Windows "7".*

Also hier mein Beitrag zum "Zeigt her eure ..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. März 2009)

Das Wallpaper hat was, obwohls nicht mein Geschmack ist


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das original Bild blos nicht so klein wäre.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

... breitbild delux... omg


----------



## Boardi05 (30. März 2009)

Das passt ja super zusammen! Hätt auch gern 2 Monitore


----------



## Clastron (30. März 2009)

Ein Traum für alle PC-Freaks ^^


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2009)

Hab mal ein bisschen tuning betrieben.
Original OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate X64


----------



## Ananas (30. März 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Dualmonitor-Desktops sind, werd' ich mich direkt mal anhängen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainbar ist nicht Windows-Standardshell sondern SharpE, inklusive individuellem Skin für den nahtlosen Übergang zu CDArt auf dem zweiten Monitor


----------



## HollomaN (30. März 2009)

Ananas schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Dualmonitor-Desktops sind, werd' ich mich direkt mal anhängen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus und vor allem schlicht


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> wiso haben alle Frauen als WP?? und ieee so unaufgeräumt...




Weil einige keine schöne (oder eine dicke) Freundin an ihrer Seite haben


----------



## Ananas (30. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus und vor allem schlicht



Hehe, danke 

Ich wollte halt immer mal was richitg minimalistisches ausprobieren. 
Und SharpE ist einfach perfekt dafür, weil man wirklich jedes Menü, jede Funktion der Mainbar, etc. individuell anpassen und damit im Endeffekt den Desktop komplett ersetzen kann... 
(Ok, Rocketdock hilft auch noch einbisschen  )


----------



## Falcon (30. März 2009)

Mein neues Notebook


----------



## kreids (31. März 2009)

so sieht mein desktop aus,is nur noch nicht so viel drauf hab erst vor ner woche neu aufgezogen,wegen defekter hdd.hintergrundbild ist ein screenshot von warhead.mfg


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (31. März 2009)

es is einfacher für alle wenn du die taste druck drückst und das dann irgendwo einfügst


----------



## PamAndersonFan (31. März 2009)

Ich muss noch mal ne blöde Frage stellen.

Ab und an sieht man in der Sidebar ein Gedgat für Festplatten, die ein Icon haben. Welches Tool ist das ? Ich habe soetwas nur mit reinem Text


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (31. März 2009)

Das tool heißt HDD Monitor und das gibs direkt bei windows (weitere gadgets online beziehen)... stell am besten alle fragen af einmal dann muss ich nur einmal antworten ... und funzt Rocket dock??


----------



## sportline105 (31. März 2009)

im anhang ist mein neuer hintergrund  hab ich am sonntag fotografiert 

achso, unten rechts is fernsehn


----------



## HollomaN (31. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> hab ich am sonntag fotografiert


sieht mir sehr nach AMI Leipzig. stimmts???


----------



## Shooter (31. März 2009)

Mein Desktop *


----------



## sportline105 (31. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> sieht mir sehr nach AMI Leipzig. stimmts???


rischtisch  woher weißte das denn?


----------



## HollomaN (31. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> rischtisch  woher weißte das denn?


ich geh jedes jahr auf die ami, dann kennt man schon den standaufbau von den herstellern.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. April 2009)

So hier mal mein Desktop ist nen Dual View System mit einem 22" TFT (1680 x 1050) und einem 32" LCD TV (1920 x 1080) als Desktophintergrund von Windows Vista Dreamscene. Und Ordnung muss halt sein


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (1. April 2009)

Atombombe?? Hilfe mein desktop ist so leer^^ 

EDIT: is mein leppi und ICH bin die totalüberwachung wie ihr seht...(ihr müsst das bild komplett vergrößern...)


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

Ist das ein Fallout Background??


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fallout Background??



steht doch rechts dran...


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

Oh, cool


----------



## computertod (1. April 2009)

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund is ausm AMD Phenom Wallpaperpack


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (1. April 2009)

... Cool @ computertod

und ja is ein Fallout Background... wie schon gesagt, steht recjts drann unter den ganzen sidebartools


----------



## Tom3004 (1. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Oh, cool


Dafür hätte ich mal wieder einen Punkt mehr bekommen
Aber das Hintergrundbild ist erste Sahne...


----------



## PamAndersonFan (2. April 2009)

So, nun will ich auch mal. Und das ganz nach meinem Nick


----------



## Boardi05 (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (2. April 2009)

So, Mein Desktop mit neuem WP, Habs Grade mit PS gemacht, eure meinung ??


----------



## fr33zZe (2. April 2009)

2 ebenen und die eine mit reduzerte opacity??

schaut ned schlecht aus geht aber besser!


----------



## aurionkratos (2. April 2009)

Ich würde von diesem Bild wahnsinnig werden


----------



## GoZoU (2. April 2009)

Und ich würde es bevorzugen, wenn sich der Spamanteil in Bilder-Threads langsam wieder reduzieren würde. Anderenfalls müssen wir wohl wieder die Karten auspacken 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## eightcore (3. April 2009)

Minimalistisch...


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. April 2009)

Heute ist bei mir die Orange Box aus England angekommen (für ca. 20 Euro und Uncut). Größeres Bild im Anhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (4. April 2009)

Und schon wieder was neues von mir aufm Notebook 

Das Wallpaper gibts bei Deviantart... "Feral Nova".


----------



## FlyKilla (4. April 2009)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


 
Korrekt, besonders wenn man wie ich karten hat UND in der nähe wohnt


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. April 2009)

genau,faht diese Jahr auch zu Wacken und dazu noch auf Hurricane*freu*
egal @topic ,ich habe mein Desktop wallpaper mal verändert.
Na,welche Graka ist es dieses mal?!


----------



## Falcon (4. April 2009)

Meinem Desktop Rechner hab ich auch gleich einen neuen Desktop verpasst


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Mein Rechner fackelt ab......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. April 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> genau,faht diese Jahr auch zu Wacken und dazu noch auf Hurricane*freu*
> egal @topic ,ich habe mein Desktop wallpaper mal verändert.
> Na,welche Graka ist es dieses mal?!


Eine ATI Radeon ?
Eine HD4870 ode HD4890


----------



## Scorp (6. April 2009)

So mal mein neuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
viel Spaß 


mfg Scorp


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (6. April 2009)

*@ Boardi05:* Ich kann sowas unschrafes garnicht lange anschauen, nach spätestens 10sec fangen meine Augen an zu tränen!


----------



## NOOKYN (6. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer Desktop


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop:


MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. April 2009)

Also ich würde bei dem Wallpaper alle Symbole auf dem Desktop nach Rechts schieben, weil da ja nur weißes ist und dann der Drache unbedeckt ist.

PS: Mein 700. Post


----------



## Shooter (7. April 2009)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Tom3004 (8. April 2009)

Hier ist mein Desktop


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2009)

Hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

ohh Hiary Duff hast nen guten Geschmack dwer Film War Inc. ist ein Muss!
Hie Meiner


----------



## Omen (8. April 2009)

Meins.


----------



## Tom3004 (8. April 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> ohh Hiary Duff hast nen guten Geschmack dwer Film War Inc. ist ein Muss!
> Hie Meiner


Normal


----------



## fr33zZe (8. April 2009)

Omen schrieb:


> Meins.


wo gibts das wallpaper? *haben will*


----------



## Omen (8. April 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> wo gibts das wallpaper? *haben will*



Hier 

Gruß Omen


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (8. April 2009)

hier mal meiner


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

.........


----------



## Schluwel (10. April 2009)

Hier mal meiner wieder... hab den 2. Bildschirm abgeschafft ^^


----------



## Clastron (10. April 2009)

ein 2 will ich auch     hab aber kein Geld xD


----------



## Falk (10. April 2009)

Inspiriert vom Nvidia-Wallpaper-Pack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (10. April 2009)

sagtmal habt ihr jetz alle das nvidia wallpaper-pack??? ich auch....


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. April 2009)

Immer dieser Standard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (10. April 2009)

noch einer da ders in rot oder gelb hat??

is ja ostern...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. April 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> noch einer da ders in rot oder gelb hat??
> 
> is ja ostern...




kein Problem.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (10. April 2009)

Update.


----------



## eightcore (10. April 2009)

Diesmal habe ich mir mehrere Stunden verschwendet und mir sehr viel Mühe gegeben...


----------



## FlyKilla (10. April 2009)

Alles Bannane:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. April 2009)

Dann eben der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. April 2009)

Ey das geht ja mal garnicht. Dieses Elegante Apple Wallpaper und dann so ein Asiatisches/Japanisches Girl mit übertrieben großen Brüsten


----------



## k-b (12. April 2009)

Finds auch nen ziemlichen Stilbruch.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. April 2009)

Mein Schicker im Anhang.


----------



## Ü50 (13. April 2009)

Viel Natur


----------



## buzty (13. April 2009)

snaapsnaap kannste mal sagen wo du das wally herhast? find ich gut


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

XP rockt wieder meinen PC ^^
(Irgendwie mag ich mein Wallpaper )


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. April 2009)

Jo sieht gut aus (Natürlich soll es dir gefallen, sonst würde man sich das ja nicht als Wallpaper machen oder?). Aber was hast du denn für eine komische Monitor auflösung?


----------



## k-b (13. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich 1920 x 1080 also fullhd


----------



## fr33zZe (13. April 2009)

lol der hund is geil  sehr n1


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Jo sieht gut aus (Natürlich soll es dir gefallen, sonst würde man sich das ja nicht als Wallpaper machen oder?). Aber was hast du denn für eine komische Monitor auflösung?



Stimmt ich hab nen 24" Full HD also 1920x1080. KP warum das Bild komischerweise ne andere auflösung hat.


----------



## Bond2602 (13. April 2009)

Mal wieder eins von mir  (22" + 17")


----------



## Elbsurfer (14. April 2009)

Neu und aufgeräumt


----------



## roadgecko (14. April 2009)

Billabong xD hab 2 T-Shirts davon ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (14. April 2009)

Nach Rocket Dock nun noch Fences hinzu und der Desktop iss schön sauber...


----------



## SLIKX (14. April 2009)

meins ändert sich ständig fast jeden Tag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. April 2009)

Foto ist zu breit, es darf nur 900 Pixel in der Breite betragen


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. April 2009)

So nun mal mein neues unglaublich devilishes böses Theme


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Foto ist zu breit, es darf nur 900 Pixel in der Breite betragen



Lass ihn doch - Ich habe nicht umsonst nen 24" Full HD im 16:9 Format


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch - Ich habe nicht umsonst nen 24" Full HD im 16:9 Format



und? den haben genügend leute.
 Deshalb gitb es trotzdem forenregeln...


----------



## SLIKX (15. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Foto ist zu breit, es darf nur 900 Pixel in der Breite betragen


upps..


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> und? den haben genügend leute.
> Deshalb gitb es trotzdem forenregeln...



Achtung IRONIE


----------



## jo-ker (15. April 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller, nachdem aufräumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fischi9 (16. April 2009)

Hier einmale ein bild von meinem Desktop
irgendwie sehr unscharf bei der Auflösung
ich stelle alle par wochen die icons um



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

Big thx@Bond2602 für das Bild.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomatensaft (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceman650 (18. April 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller, nachdem aufräumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woher bekommt man denn den ball, den der sackboy in der hand hält? der ist ja mal endgeil!


----------



## k-b (19. April 2009)

Das sind doch einfach nur Icons die da drauf gezogen sind, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das sind doch einfach nur Icons die da drauf gezogen sind, oder irre ich mich?



Wenn ja, müssten diese aber frei positionierbar sein, da ja normalerweise die Icons in "imaginären" kässtchen sind.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. April 2009)

Mien ziemlich langweiliges standard Themada ich gerade Win neuinstalliert habe.

@Beachy geilo,das leo Theme habe ich auf meinen 2t Rechner auch ^^
Aber was sehe ich denn da in der Taskleiste,depeche mode,das enttäucht mich etwas,ich habe da gehofft disturbed oder Static x zu sehen


----------



## k-b (19. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn ja, müssten diese aber frei positionierbar sein, da ja normalerweise die Icons in "imaginären" kässtchen sind.


Das kannst du doch per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop einstellen, ob die einrasten.


----------



## jo-ker (19. April 2009)

Das ist Circle Dock:
Circle Dock: The Open Source Circular and Spiral Dock for Windows


----------



## Bond2602 (19. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Big thx@Bond2602 für das Bild.



*gaaanz tief verbeug*


----------



## fr33zZe (20. April 2009)

update mit 2.moni


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STURM622 (22. April 2009)

und hier ist meins


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. April 2009)

eleanor
Mein dream Auto

Hier mal mein aktueller
BTW: warum bekommt meine HD 4670 eig nur 5.8 ,wenn meine xfx 8600 GTS ebenfalls 5.8 bekam?
Kann es sein das der Test völlig fürn Arsch ist ?


----------



## NOOKYN (23. April 2009)

Vom Konzert von gestern, einfach nur überwältigt!

Hab mein Desktop, dafür ausnahmsweise mal angepasst:


----------



## fenguri (25. April 2009)

So, dann will ich meinen doch auch mal zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. April 2009)

Mal ein Update von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2009)

Nachdem ich mein Win zerschossen habe, durfte mal wieder (nach einem Jahr) alles neu machen. Hier das bisherige Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (26. April 2009)

Nun bin ich wieder mit Vista Ultimate untwerwegs.


----------



## JePe (27. April 2009)

Schon mal fuer den 7 RC in Stimmung bringen ...


----------



## sadburai (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2009)

was ist das denn für ein schicker Player?


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein schicker Player?



ich tippe mal auf --> Kamelion


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2009)

Das ist foobar mit passendem Skin(und der wiederum heißt Kameleon).


----------



## fr33zZe (27. April 2009)

schöner player, aber ich bleib trotzdem bei winamp!


----------



## sadburai (27. April 2009)

jo ich benutze foobar 2k mit Kameleon, wenn man erst mal alles konfiguriert hat, rockt foobar übelst!

die konfig verbraucht aber auch einiges an ressourcen^^

falls sich einer dafür interessiert, hier mal die links:

Br3tt
Kameleon by Br3tt - Hydrogenaudio Forums


----------



## Lassreden (27. April 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> jo ich benutze foobar 2k mit Kameleon, wenn man erst mal alles konfiguriert hat, rockt foobar übelst!
> 
> die konfig verbraucht aber auch einiges an ressourcen^^
> 
> ...




ich glaub ich loade das mal siht schick aus.... ich Kriege denn Hintergrund nicht so hin? wie stellt man das ein???


----------



## sadburai (27. April 2009)

das sind artist pics! die musst du dir herunterladen! einfach die anweisungen hier Schritt für Schritt befolgen:

foobar2000 - Kameleon config


----------



## homunkulus (29. April 2009)

meiner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (29. April 2009)

Wie kriegt man unter Gnome solche Infos aufn Desktop?
Bin KDE-Nutzer, da gibts ja diese Plasmaoids .. aber unter Gnome hab ich sowas bis jetzt noch nicht sehr häufig gesehen. Sind das diese GDesklets?


----------



## homunkulus (29. April 2009)

Ich habe das schon länger, nutze die "screenlets".
Für mehr info, lies einfach mal hier--> Desklets ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Seit dem Distriwechsel auf 9.04 gehn aber einige der screenlets bei mir nicht mehr...


mfg


----------



## tobi13 (29. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop. Seit neustem auch mit StackDock.


----------



## Janny (29. April 2009)

tobi13 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Desktop. Seit neustem auch mit StackDock.



Das Wallpaper sieht schick aus, kannste dass vielleich Hochladen?

Janny


----------



## Fransen (29. April 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper sieht schick aus, kannste dass vielleich Hochladen?
> 
> Janny



Hier, bitte.


----------



## Janny (29. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Hier, bitte.



 vielen Dank.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (30. April 2009)

Dann bin ich auch mal drann...

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (30. April 2009)

hier ist mal meiner!

mein OS ist vista ultimate!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruss,ben


----------



## krauthead (30. April 2009)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Win zerschossen habe, durfte mal wieder (nach einem Jahr) alles neu machen. Hier das bisherige Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie heißt den das Hintergrundbild? Und wo bekommt man das her?

Danke schon mal falls dass einer weiss


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

Ein kleines Update bei mir.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. April 2009)

@Th3 GhOst

Gibts das auch ohne die Symbole und ohne Taskleiste??


----------



## homunkulus (30. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update bei mir.


geiles wallpaper. kannst das nochmal einzeln reinstelln?

thx


----------



## Adrenalize (30. April 2009)

homunkulus schrieb:


> geiles wallpaper. kannst das nochmal einzeln reinstelln?


Ist es wirklich so schwer bei Google einmal die Begriffe gone clubbing wallpaper einzugeben? 
Ein bisschen mehr Eigeninitiative, Mädels!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (30. April 2009)

Ja sicher gibts das auch ihne alles xD ...
is zwar nicht perfekt geworden mit dem orange aber pass so zumindest zum winstyle 

Bitte schön...
sind 2 verschiedene.

gruß
Th3 Ghost


----------



## homunkulus (30. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer bei Google einmal die Begriffe gone clubbing wallpaper einzugeben?
> Ein bisschen mehr Eigeninitiative, Mädels!



Danke für den tip! Ich dachte des zettel gehört zu nem screenlet...


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

homunkulus schrieb:


> geiles wallpaper. kannst das nochmal einzeln reinstelln?
> 
> thx





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer bei Google einmal die Begriffe gone clubbing wallpaper einzugeben?
> Ein bisschen mehr Eigeninitiative, Mädels!



Falls es nicht mehr auffindbar sein sollte, hier ist es nochmal.


----------



## homunkulus (30. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Falls es nicht mehr auffindbar sein sollte, hier ist es nochmal.




danke für die Bemühungen! 
habe es von hier 

--> All size wallpapers: Gone clubbing / Dj wallpaper


----------



## k-b (30. April 2009)

Anfragen wegen Wallpapern bitte per pm!


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. April 2009)

hier mal 2 stück, die sind mal so ganz standart ohne stardock o.Ä., meistens hab ich das 1.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. April 2009)

@Th3 GhOst
Danke!

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. April 2009)

Das Orange sieht sehr geil aus! Passt meiner Meinung nach am besten.


----------



## berndistda1975 (30. April 2009)

wo findet man dieses endgeile wallpaper ???


----------



## ghostadmin (30. April 2009)

Welches??


----------



## fr33zZe (30. April 2009)

sagmal könnt ihr nicht lesen???   regelt das per pm!


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. April 2009)

so, hier is meins, wie habt ihr es gemacht das das Bild auch so erscheint ohne das man bei Anhänge raufklicken muss?


----------



## K1TZ (30. April 2009)

Noch nich ganz fertig 
http://www.abload.de/img/awesome-featuressoh.png


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Meins:


----------



## CeresPK (1. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thecrazykaktus (1. Mai 2009)

Ich suche schon seit Stunden dieses Wallpaper kann mir einer sagen woher mann es bekommt?

23 neue Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/04/flykilla-albums-flypics-83-picture14889-neu-1.jpg, original


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Warum ist eigentlich das kleinere Bild (auf 900 Pixel in der Breite begrenzt) größer? (Vom Speicher her)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Warum ist eigentlich das kleinere Bild (auf 900 Pixel in der Breite begrenzt) größer? (Vom Speicher her)



Es gibt Leute mit kleineren Monitoren 17" od. 19" und wenn man da ein Bild mit  einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 darstellen will kann das sehr nervig werden und das Forum verbreitert den Text auf den breitesten Post und somit is das auch schlecht oder willst du um einen Satz zu lesen andauernd seitlich scrollen.

Anti OT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Mai 2009)

er meinte eher wieso das kleine Bild von der Dateigröße her größer ist


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (1. Mai 2009)

@Johnny B

Kannste mal dein Wallpaper hochladen? Gefällt mir gut 
Ist das W7? Und kannste mal den Uhren Skin und den Kalender Skin ansagen? 
Danke


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Mai 2009)

Liegt wohl an der Kompressionsrate.
Denn bei JPG gibt es wie bei MP3 auch unterschiedilche Qualitätsstufen.

Das von Windows bekannte "Paint" (nicht Paint.NET) scheint hier eine sehr niedrige Stufe zu nehmen. Ein mit der Kamera geschossenes Foto ist 2MB groß. Wenn ich das Bild dann in Paint öffne und sofort wieder speichere (ohne Änderungen) ist das gleiche Bild nur noch 1MB groß.


Naja, ich habe eine riesen Schleife aus Audi-Bildern - vornehmlich A3 Cabrio, A4 Limousine und S5 Cabrio.
Das ist ein sehr schönes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Mai 2009)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> @Johnny B
> 
> Kannste mal dein Wallpaper hochladen? Gefällt mir gut
> Ist das W7? Und kannste mal den Uhren Skin und den Kalender Skin ansagen?
> Danke



Zum Wallpaper gibts nen Link WinCustomize: Sunrise on the Barbary Coast by kenwas for WallPapers
Zum Windows: es ist Vista 32bit.
Uhr und Kalender sind von*** Die Genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr.

PS. Bitte meinen Nick ohne "h" schreiben.



CeresPK schrieb:


> er meinte eher wieso das kleine Bild von der Dateigröße her größer ist



Ups ein paar Wörter überlesen.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Mai 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an der Kompressionsrate.
> Denn bei JPG gibt es wie bei MP3 auch unterschiedilche Qualitätsstufen.
> 
> Das von Windows bekannte "Paint" (nicht Paint.NET) scheint hier eine sehr niedrige Stufe zu nehmen. Ein mit der Kamera geschossenes Foto ist 2MB groß. Wenn ich das Bild dann in Paint öffne und sofort wieder speichere (ohne Änderungen) ist das gleiche Bild nur noch 1MB groß.
> ...



Wenn man zb. ein Screenshot von einem Spiel bei Paint einfügt, merkt man das es leicht verpixelt ist. 
Deßhalb wird bei mir nur Photoshop (CS3) benutzt


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (1. Mai 2009)

Danke JonnyB

Hab Uhr und Kalender gefunden. Uhr ist die Aero Clock, Kalender ist mir auch schon wieder entfallen  Und vielen Dank für das Wallpaper.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Mai 2009)

mal ein kleines Update mit neuen Icons und neuem EVGA Wallpaper 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> mal ein kleines Update mit neuen Icons und neuem EVGA Wallpaper



Sag mal pls wie das Skin heißt 


Und nochmal: Wie macht ihr es da euer Screen schon so groß im Text is, man muss gar nich draufklicken oO


----------



## k-b (2. Mai 2009)

Die laden ihn mit 900px noch ein zweites mal hoch und binden das dann ein.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Mai 2009)

Da erkennt man sofort, dass das Ceres ist, an seinen coolen 1,2,3,4-Ordnern. 

Mein Eee-PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (2. Mai 2009)

wofür sind die 1-4 ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Mai 2009)

Das sind seine Ordner mit Zeugs drin. Finde ich persönlich in Zeiten der intgr. Vista-Suche sinnlos (deswegen sind meine Desktop auch leer; bis auf Arbeitsplatz/Eigene Dateien/Papierkorb).

Naja, Jedem das Seine.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Mai 2009)

Bei mir mach ich die wichtigsten rauf oder so, ich will ja nich erst suchen sondern schnell drauf zugreifen, dazu is ja die sogenannte Desktopverknüpfung da.

Und trotz mehreren Dateien auf meinem Desktop habe ich noch den ganzen Genuss von meinem wundervollen Diablo III -pic

Hier nochmla mein Desktop... der andere war nich gut..^^


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas umgebaut.  Neue Uhr im Rocketdock, neues Wallpaper, und neuer Style im Firefox (IE8-like) mit Hilfe von Stylish. Ist also kein Firefox-Theme, sondern nur einzelne Bereiche (Navi-Leiste, Bookmarkleiste, Tabs) geskint. .
Das Wallpaper gibt es bei Deviantart.

Immer noch meine alte Winamp Aero Skin, ich finde einfach nichts Besseres im Vista-Look.


----------



## Clastron (2. Mai 2009)

wo hast du den des Desing her und alles?

kannst mir mal bitte den Link davon schicken?  pls.

LG CLastron


----------



## CeresPK (2. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> wofür sind die 1-4 ?


das sind meine Abstellkammern 
dia habe ich damit der Desktop nicht so zugemüllt wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas umgebaut. Neue Uhr im Rocketdock, neues Wallpaper, und neuer Style im Firefox (IE8-like) mit Hilfe von Stylish. Ist also kein Firefox-Theme, sondern nur einzelne Bereiche (Navi-Leiste, Bookmarkleiste, Tabs) geskint. .
> Das Wallpaper gibt es bei Deviantart.
> 
> Immer noch meine alte Winamp Aero Skin, ich finde einfach nichts Besseres im Vista-Look.


 
Hmm, da wartet einer auf Aliens: Colonial Marines.


----------



## homunkulus (2. Mai 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das sind seine Ordner mit Zeugs drin. Finde ich persönlich in Zeiten der intgr. Vista-Suche sinnlos (deswegen sind meine Desktop auch leer; bis auf Arbeitsplatz/Eigene Dateien/Papierkorb).



Genauso handhabe ich es auch


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> das sind meine Abstellkammern
> dia habe ich damit der Desktop nicht so zugemüllt wird


Hm, ich mülle den Desktop direkt zu, hab aber die Symbole augeblendet. Obem im Rocketdock hab ich ein Ordnericon drin, das öffnet den Explorer auf Desktopebene, so komme ich bei Bedarf an den Müll ran. Das ist so der Spagat zwischen Faulheit vs aufgeräumtem Desktop. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, da wartet einer auf Aliens: Colonial Marines.


Nicht wirklich, Mir hat damals einfach der spacemarine gefallen, ich hatte den ursprünglich mal für ne Forensig gespeichert, und als ich neulich sah, dass damit jemand ein gutes Wallpaper gemacht hat, hab ich mir das gleich geholt. 
Wenn dann warte ich eher auf Alien vs Predator III. Wurde CM nicht gecancelt?

Primär ist momentan aber erstmal Warten auf Arkham Asylum und Ghostbusters III angesagt 
die sollten ja beide jetzt dann rauskommen. Juni?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Mai 2009)

Mal ein neues zur Entspannung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (4. Mai 2009)

...hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gleich geschlachtet, aber in Ermangelung meines PCs (_under construction_), hier ein aktuelles Bild mit Bezug auf das ARAGORN-C2Q Projekt/die Wintel-Welt.

p.s. gilt die eingangs erwähnte Bemerkung, max. 900 Pixel, immer noch?!


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Mai 2009)

diese bemerkung beziehts sich ausschließlich auf im beitrag eigebundene bilder
uppen kannst du sie nach wie vor mit originalgröße, solange du es nicht in deinen beitrag intergrierst!


----------



## Kenneth (4. Mai 2009)

Mena Suvari. (American Pie, American Beauty)

P.S. Hat jemand ein schickeres Binary Clock Gadget bzw Ressourcenmonitor mit Quad unterstützung was zu meinen restlichen passt?


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2009)

Ich koennte "LED Clock" und "iStat Combo" anbieten (siehe Screenshot). Sollte halbwegs passen ... ?


----------



## Kenneth (6. Mai 2009)

iSat Combo sieht schon besser aus als mein altes.
Die Uhr is egtl auch cool aber such nach einer mit ner Binär Anzeige (mit punkten)


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Mai 2009)

Jetzt mit Windows 7


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Umstieg von XP SP2 x86 auf Win7 RC x64 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (7. Mai 2009)

is des orginal Windows 7 oder nur ein Desing?


----------



## Elbsurfer (8. Mai 2009)

@snaapsnaap
 Schickes Bild, aber was hängt denn da für ein Vieh im Baum?  Unten in der Gabelung?


----------



## heartcell (8. Mai 2009)

so und da mal meine süße^^


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da würde ich aber immer Angst vor haben *zitter*


----------



## Elbsurfer (9. Mai 2009)

Hab nun auch mal wieder RocketDock ausgegraben.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer


----------



## Janny (9. Mai 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du das Wallpaper für mich ?  bitte


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Mai 2009)

Jup, .: Diana Villas Boas - 1920x1200 wallpaper (high resolution picture) :.

An alle die ein Audi als WP haben, wo habt ihr die her?


----------



## Janny (9. Mai 2009)

vielen Dank, man ist die Hübsch


----------



## NOOKYN (9. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller:


----------



## SLIKX (10. Mai 2009)

Meiner jetzt mit Win7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2009)

Walli pls!


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Anfragen wegen Wallpapern bitte per pm!





(Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.)


----------



## SLIKX (10. Mai 2009)

wieder neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, Mir hat damals einfach der spacemarine gefallen, ich hatte den ursprünglich mal für ne Forensig gespeichert, und als ich neulich sah, dass damit jemand ein gutes Wallpaper gemacht hat, hab ich mir das gleich geholt.
> Wenn dann warte ich eher auf Alien vs Predator III. Wurde CM nicht gecancelt?


 
Habe nichts davon gehört, dass Colonial Marines entsorgt wurde.
Aber Alien vs. Predator 3 ist mir jetzt neu (hast du mehr Infos?).
Weiß noch nicht mal, wann der dritte Kinofilm davon kommt.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Primär ist momentan aber erstmal Warten auf Arkham Asylum und Ghostbusters III angesagt
> die sollten ja beide jetzt dann rauskommen. Juni?


 
Ghostbusters 3?


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe nichts davon gehört, dass Colonial Marines entsorgt wurde.


also laut http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens_(Gearbox_Software) wurde es zumindest "delayed". Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.



> Aber Alien vs. Predator 3 ist mir jetzt neu (hast du mehr Infos?).
> Weiß noch nicht mal, wann der dritte Kinofilm davon kommt.


Auf List of Alien and Predator games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia heißt es:


> * Developed by Rebellion.[124][125]
> * Published by Sega.[124][125]
> * Sega announced in February 2009 that a new Alien vs. Predator title would be the first game released under their new Alien franchise, pushing Aliens: Colonial Marines back to a later date.[128]
> * Planned for release in the first or second quarter of 2010.[124][125]


Ich denke das war es. wurde 2009 verkündet, zusammen mit der Info, das Colonial Marines sich verzögern wird.



> Ghostbusters 3?


Ghostbusters™: The Video Game das halt. Ist afaik ja eine neue Story und keine widerholung der film-Inhalte aus 1 und 2. Ich weiß nicht, ob nochmal ein Film kommt, Bill Murray war ja glaubich immer dagegen, weil er meinte, sie seien zu alt und das gäbe dann diesen Indy-4-Effekt. Dan Akroyd erwähnte in einem Interview, dass alle von der Idee "Videospiel als Nachfolger der Filme" begeistert waren und man dort halt die Charaktere jung gestalten und trotzdem mit den Originalstimmen synchron sprechen kann.
Erscheinungstermin für PC ist Juni bzw. Herbst in Europa (weil Sony da so nen blöden Deal hat, kommt bei uns die Pal version im Juni nur für PS3, alle anderen Versionen irgendwann später )
In den USA kommt das spiel für alle Systeme anscheinend zeitgleich mit Teil 1 ins Kino (25 jähriges Jubiläum der Ghostbusters oder so)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Mai 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> An alle die ein Audi als WP haben, wo habt ihr die her?



Aus der Audi-Galerie: Klick ...

Von mir aus kann ich meinen Audi-Ordner auch hochladen - habe mir die besten Bilder schon rausgesucht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SLIKX (11. Mai 2009)

so etwas aufgeräumt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmallSoldier (11. Mai 2009)

Würde gerne auch meine Bilder uploaden, wie muss ich das machen?

Habs mal so reingestellt. Bilder sind der reihe nach angeordnet

Nach dem Start
http://www.abload.de/img/desktop48twk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/desktop39txk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktop2bts0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktop1krb4.jpg


----------



## NOOKYN (11. Mai 2009)

Und mal ein neues WP:


----------



## fr33zZe (11. Mai 2009)

SmallSoldier schrieb:


> Würde gerne auch meine Bilder uploaden, wie muss ich das machen?
> 
> Habs mal so reingestellt. Bilder sind der reihe nach angeordnet
> 
> ...


  für dich und alle anderen dies immer noch ned checken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

kannst ja die edit funktion benutzen und deinen post ändern!

is ned böse gemeint!


----------



## eightcore (11. Mai 2009)

Hab meinen leicht abgeändert. Kommt aber noch besser rüber denke ich, wobei der andere bei der Redaktion schon recht gut ankam (Klick!).


----------



## SLIKX (12. Mai 2009)

so bleibt es jetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fehe.dr (12. Mai 2009)

@basti .. mit welchem prog sind denn die icon´s oben gemacht? ... (hab das schon öfters gesehn... aber kein plan wo´s sowas gibt)


----------



## SLIKX (12. Mai 2009)

rocketdock


----------



## Elbsurfer (12. Mai 2009)

das is ja echt ein schicker wagen, würd ich auch nehmen, aber die felgen von ICQ gesponsort - ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## SLIKX (12. Mai 2009)

die felgen find ich grade geil


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand wie man bei Windows Vista die Taskleiste größer macht ? 
MfG, Tom 

Ok, war ja voll einfach... habs selber hinbekommen, war nur das Häckchen Taskleiste fixieren aktiviert...

Weiß jetzt jemand von euch ob es irgendwelche Tools für die Taskleiste gibt irgendwelche Temperaturen Messer Wetter etc ? 
Und wenn ich die Elemente der Sidebar rausziehe und ein Spiel statre sind die Elemente verschoben ! Wie kann ich das machen das sie da bleiben ?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Mai 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man bei Windows Vista die Taskleiste größer macht ?
> MfG, Tom




Genau wie bei allen anderen Windowsen auch 


Mein neuer: ->
(Ja ich wechsel das Hintergrundbild recht oft )


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Mai 2009)

Ja aber kannst du die 2. Frage nochmal beantworten, ob es irgendwelche anderen Dinge wie für die Sidebar auch für die Taskleiste gibt ?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Mai 2009)

Nein kann ich nicht, ich weiß es schlicht und einfach nicht. Meine Sidebar reicht mir


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Mai 2009)

Weiß es dann jemand anders ?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder eins von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tom ich glaub nicht dasses sowas gibt


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (14. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> rocketdock



Kannst du mal den Rocketdock Skin posten den du verwendet hast bei dem Bild mit der Karre und den ICQ Felgen?  Wäre cool


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Mai 2009)

@ Basti, kannst du mal dein Wallaper hier psoten ;D


----------



## SLIKX (14. Mai 2009)

so da isser der Bentley


----------



## SLIKX (14. Mai 2009)

und die icons
http://leechiahan.deviantart.com/art/Lucid-Icons-104175952


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Mai 2009)

so dat isses immo....


----------



## SmallSoldier (15. Mai 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> für dich und alle anderen dies immer noch ned checken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
> 
> kannst ja die edit funktion benutzen und deinen post ändern!
> 
> is ned böse gemeint!




ich bin nicht böse auf dich, ich lass das so ich habs probiert und es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## fr33zZe (15. Mai 2009)

komisch...


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

nach 20 St benchen.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenneth (16. Mai 2009)

Pro oder Kontra??? Kann mal halten wie'n Dachdecker. Ich sag schonmal PRO  Alle die sie kennen wissen warum.
Annemarie Eilfeld in der 6. DSDS-Mottoshow (3) - DSDS-Videos - Superstar-Videos - Das Beste aus DSDS - Video auf Clipfish


----------



## Bang0o (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn der Desk sauber ausschaut und keine Icons drauf sind... ich denke es müsste ein Thread her, wie die Schreibtische ausschauen... da bin ich 100% Sau Nr. 1



Reale Auflösung 1440x900




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Mai 2009)

Update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Mai 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Desk sauber ausschaut und keine Icons drauf sind... ich denke es müsste ein Thread her, wie die Schreibtische ausschauen... da bin ich 100% Sau Nr. 1
> 
> 
> 
> Reale Auflösung 1440x900



Dann schau doch mal hier vorbei: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/304-pcgh-extreme-der-schreibtisch-thread.html


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich poste auch mal wied,erich habe es mal wieder mit dem Win 7 versucht und ich muss sagen der RC ist deutlich besser als die Beta,zwar nicht so gut wie vista,aber schon ganz okay.
So nun zu meinen Problem,ich habe die Auflösung auf 1368x768 gestellt,klappte soweit auch,nur nach dem neustart hat er sie auf 1024x768 runtergeschraubt und man kann sie auch nicht höher einstellen,im CCC fehlt gar ganz die Möglichkeit der Monitoreigenschaften,so das ich die Auflösung auch darüber nicht ändern kann  

WEiß jdm ,eine anderen Weg wie man das ändert


----------



## sadburai (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: nur bilder bis 900px breite


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Mai 2009)

Das Bild darf nur eine breite von *900 Pixeln* betragen. Ändere dies bitte!

Mfg EraZeR


----------



## Schluwel (16. Mai 2009)

im anhang darfst du es ja größer machen blos bitte nicht gleich groß reinposten ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Mai 2009)

*Desktop von:*
ElfenLied77

*OS:*
Windows 7 Build 7100

*Desktopgröße:*
1920x1200 16:10

*Systeminfo:*
...sehr frühes Stadium

Grüße, ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2009)

Die Icons in Rocketdock werden alle noch überarbeitet


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2009)

Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Mai 2009)

Update:
(wieder mal^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick für volle Größe.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Mai 2009)

Da mir Win7 mir den Dienst mit meinen OC Einstellungen verweigert.
Gibts nur nen Vista Screen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrNice1975 (17. Mai 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner:



wie heist das programm für die toolleiste oben am rand???


----------



## heartcell (17. Mai 2009)

und hier mal wieder meiner
muhahaha: 5:4^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fA!nT (18. Mai 2009)

http://666kb.com/i/b90mbr77h67ts7w3f.jpg


Sind noch mehr Pics von dor kleinen Elisha im designpack 

wer win7 hat und die au so hrhr findet, für den hab ich hier mein themepack:
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

(sind 8 Bilder, wer mehr bilder in dem disign findet (weißer hintergrund etc) möge mich anschreiben)

thxkkbb



p.s. warum wird das bild nich angezeigt sondern immer zu nem link umgewandelt, obwohls in der vorschau n bild is?


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (19. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toller Radiosender! 

Dann ich auch mal wieder... 

Komisch, das ObjectDock, sowie die Windowsleiste nicht mit aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (20. Mai 2009)

Meiner mal wieder 

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Shooter (20. Mai 2009)

Mein Desktop:

Einmal mit Wasser 

Und einmal ohne 


Was sieht besser aus ????


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Toller Radiosender!
> 
> Dann ich auch mal wieder...
> 
> Komisch, das ObjectDock, sowie die Windowsleiste nicht mit aufgenommen wurden.



Meinst du das jetzt weil der Busen verdeckt ist oder weil du den Sender ******* findest? Der Spielt Electro House und ist echt der Hammer


----------



## joraku (20. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt weil der Busen verdeckt ist oder weil du den Sender ******* findest? Der Spielt Electro House und ist echt der Hammer



Ich meinte nicht das der Radiosender blöd ist. 

@ Shooter: Mir gefällt es ohne Wasser besser. Ich finde die Wasserreflektionen ein bisschen zu eckig.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

@Shooter
bitte mit Wasser da sieht man diese Hackfresse da nicht so schlimm 

letztendlich musst du damit leben nicht wir.
Such dir das aus was du am besten findest


----------



## Shooter (20. Mai 2009)

Finde auch ohne Wasser ist es besser  
Wollt den Tool nurmal ausprobieren......


----------



## DJunkel (20. Mai 2009)

So ich beteilige mich dann auch mal.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt Übergangs weise einen 19zoll TV als Anzeigegerät. So richtig zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (21. Mai 2009)

Wieeeeeeeeeeeeee du bist mit 19 zoll nicht zufrieden


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Mai 2009)

Es geht mir weniger um die Größe, sondern darum das es ein Fernseher und kein PC-Monitor ist. Der Tv unterstützt nicht alle Auflösungen die beim PC Standard sind. Richtig übel war es vorhin als ich den Treiber für die Graka aktualisiert habe. Schwarzer Bildschirm mit der Meldung "Außerhalb Bereich"! Ich habe Stunden gebraucht um wieder den Desktop zu sehen. Naja, hat ja bald ein Ende. In den nächsten Wochen hol ich mir einen neuen Monitor. Mal gucken was es für einer wird.


----------



## DJunkel (21. Mai 2009)

OMG, mit 19" würde ich sterben!

im moment Arbeite ich mit 2x 22" und bin am Über legen auf 2x24" umzusteigen. Eventuel sogar auch 2x24" + 2x22".

mfg


----------



## Clastron (21. Mai 2009)

Also ein 19 Zoll zum zocken oder zum Arbeiten finde ich ok.

Wenn emand im Büro ist bei einer Firma finde ich 22 Zoll ok aber so für daheim finde ich langt ein 19 Zoll Bildschirm.

MFG. Clastron


----------



## Menthe (21. Mai 2009)

Mir reicht mein 19" auch locker.

Und das es nicht zu sehr Off Topic wird:


----------



## DJunkel (22. Mai 2009)

Gut wenn man es rein Technich an die sache ran geht sind 19" absolut ok.

Aber bei einem neu Kauf würde ich heut zu tage 22" 16:10 empfehlen da diese das besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben und Software immer mehr für 16:10 entwickelt wird auch bei Spielen wird man das zukünftig merken.

Ich Persönlich nutze meine Rechner mehr für Arbeit als für das Zocken und Arbeite seit Jahren mit 2 Monitoren anfangs mit 2x 17" Röhre immoment mit 2x 22" TFT 16:10 ich würde auch nie mehr mit nur einem Monitor arbeiten wollen da der Geschwindigkeits vorteil für mich Riesig ist.

mfg


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich mal an Linux/Ubuntu versucht. Läuft echt super


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

So jetzt poste ich auch mal meine Desktops.
Die ändern sich allerdings nach Stimmung und wenn ichd er Meinung bin sie werden langweilig ... 

Die Sidebar habe ich allerdings deaktiviert da sie mich nur stört.
Im Moment habe ich die Staffel als Desktop.
Man beachte Rollercoaster Tycoon 3! Ein Klassiker 
Siedler 3 finde ich leider nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch zu vermerken ist ist mein mediaplayer der ein Nvidia Skin hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

Bah, Rollercoaster Tycoon 3.... ist der schlechteste Teil der Serie. Schau dir mal Teil 1 und 2 an 

EDIT: Und Siedler 2 war auch besser als Siedler 3 :p


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Öhm, warn da vorhin nicht noch 3 weitere Bilder?
Ok 2 andere..


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Bah, Rollercoaster Tycoon 3.... ist der schlechteste Teil der Serie. Schau dir mal Teil 1 und 2 an



Die hatte ich auch.
Ich find den 3er am Besten 
Ist aber Geschmackssache

Back to Topic!



Dirty4488 schrieb:


> Öhm, warn da vorhin nicht noch 3 weitere Bilder?
> Ok 2 andere..



ja aber das wäre ein verstoß gegen die Regel gewesen deswegen sind die weg!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (23. Mai 2009)

sou denn - dann will ich doch auch mal mein zweitrechnerle mit Win7 zum besten geben...


----------



## Tomatensaft (23. Mai 2009)

so, hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Mai 2009)

es gibt noch leute mit musikgeschmack


----------



## Clastron (24. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer:


----------



## k-b (24. Mai 2009)

Cooles Hintergrundbild, wo gibts das??


----------



## Janny (24. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Cooles Hintergrundbild, wo gibts das??



pff , als Moderator noch so frech..


----------



## Clastron (24. Mai 2009)

hier:  http://www.neo-romantic.org.uk/xp/bliss.jpg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Mai 2009)

Nach *Windows 7* hier mein Vista-Desk,
...after Format C:\ [wurde auch mal Zeit ^^ ]

*Desktop von:*
ElfenLied77

*OS:*
Windows Vista

*Desktopgröße:*
1920x1200 16:10

*Systeminfo:*
...sehr frühes Stadium

Grüße, Elfen Lied 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## k-b (24. Mai 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> pff , als Moderator noch so frech..


Sorry bin Linuxuser und wollte das wirklich als Hintergrund nutzen


----------



## SLIKX (24. Mai 2009)

[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2009)

meiner:
die weiße stelle nicht beachten


----------



## Elbsurfer (26. Mai 2009)

@computertod
Hast Du wegen dem 'weißen Fleck' Sorge Dir ne Verwarnung der empfindlichen Moderatoren einzufangen? 
Alter, Du hast ja den Landwirtschaftssimulator drauf! Wie isn der so? 
Mal im Ernst: Zu welchen Programmen gehören denn im RocketDock die Symbole Nr.5 (ChipTemp?) und Nr.9 (Lüftersteuerung?) - von links gesehen?
Greetz


----------



## Hai0815 (26. Mai 2009)

Symbol Nr 5 ist Hardwaremonitor
Symbol Nr 9 ist Speedfan


----------



## computertod (26. Mai 2009)

Elbsurfer schrieb:


> @computertod
> Hast Du wegen dem 'weißen Fleck' Sorge Dir ne Verwarnung der empfindlichen Moderatoren einzufangen?


lieber vorsicht als nachsicht 


> Alter, Du hast ja den Landwirtschaftssimulator drauf! Wie isn der so?


eig. nicht schlecht



> Mal im Ernst: Zu welchen Programmen gehören denn im RocketDock die Symbole Nr.5 (ChipTemp?) und Nr.9 (Lüftersteuerung?) - von links gesehen?
> Greetz





Hai0815 schrieb:


> Symbol Nr 5 ist Hardwaremonitor
> Symbol Nr 9 ist Speedfan


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Mai 2009)

dann gibts auch mal was von mir...hoffe es gefällt?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

kleine Update!...na wer findets?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. Mai 2009)

ich war heute mal rollen und musste vorhin einfach das neu entstandene foto von mir nehmen xD

mal sehen wie lange es auf m schirm bleibt ^^

lg


----------



## Shady (27. Mai 2009)

So, dann mal meiner...


----------



## tRauma (27. Mai 2009)




----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2009)

Shady: könntest du mir bitte das rechte Bild einmal schicken, also den Link dafür.

Währe net!! Schon mal danke im Vorraus

MFG.Clastron


----------



## Shady (27. Mai 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Shady: könntest du mir bitte das rechte Bild einmal schicken, also den Link dafür.
> 
> Währe net!! Schon mal danke im Vorraus
> 
> MFG.Clastron



Weiß nich mehr woher ich es hab, aber im Anhang wirds es wohl auch tun...


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Mai 2009)

InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Radioactive Da kann man es in diversen Größen runterladen


----------



## Clastron (28. Mai 2009)

danke schön


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

Das wechselt, aktuell das farbige Flammenspiel - und wenn sich die Schwiegermutter in spe ankündigt, die zweite Alternative ...


----------



## Clastron (28. Mai 2009)

auch mal wieder geändert:

hab XP nur mit Vista Desing verschönert und mit Rocket doch auf dem 2 Bildschirm.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Mai 2009)

DAnn gibt es auch mal wieder was von mir:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomatensaft (29. Mai 2009)

habe mal wieder was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klyer (29. Mai 2009)

@Equilibrium
woher bekommt man die tolle leiste die du am oberen Bildschirmrand hast?
mfg


----------



## fr33zZe (30. Mai 2009)

nennt sich rocket dock und die frage wurde hier schon 1000mal gestellt.
alle fragen per pn!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

Mein aktueller Desktop: tada, Screenshot ist aus StarWars Battlefront
EDIT: das ist XP


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. Mai 2009)

mein erster Bilderupload hier im Forum 

gefällts euch?


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. Mai 2009)

Konnte kein schwarz mehr sehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. Juni 2009)

Hier gibts nochmal was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hier gibts nochmal was von mir.


Mein erster Gedanke war gerade: Omg, was hat der denn da für einen 1000-Fenster Media Player am Start?!  
Dann wurde mir klar, dass das das  (3mal das, das macht spass! ) Wallpaper ist...

Macht dis das nicht kirre?


----------



## Bang0o (1. Juni 2009)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Konnte kein schwarz mehr sehen


haste nen link?


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Juni 2009)

Bang0o schrieb:


> haste nen link?



etwa so wie der hier: 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread

wurde mir zu eintönig


----------



## Equilibrium (1. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war gerade: Omg, was hat der denn da für einen 1000-Fenster Media Player am Start?!
> Dann wurde mir klar, dass das das (3mal das, das macht spass! ) Wallpaper ist...
> 
> Macht dis das nicht kirre?


 

Nö ich find sowas ganz Lustig zwischendurch.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

sCHAUT MAL bei PCGH_Oliver glaub auf Seite 2: Was ist das für ein serial Code von Windows auf seinem Desktop?!


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juni 2009)

Simon_PCfreak schrieb:


> sCHAUT MAL bei PCGH_Oliver glaub auf Seite 2: Was ist das für ein serial Code von Windows auf seinem Desktop?!


Für Windows 2008 Server Standard, steht doch da als Name der Textdatei. Lesen ist nicht so dein Fall, oder?


----------



## joggeli (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo , wollte auch mal Zeigen was man so hat und der strengen Blicken der Jury zu stellen. Gruss joggeli


----------



## Clastron (1. Juni 2009)

sehr schön

kannst du mir ma pls. den link für die Sidebar geben?


----------



## [Jig$aW] (1. Juni 2009)

Das hier ist meiner:
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1332/screenshoto.png
Bisschen gemoddet.
|jigsaw

EDIT: Total überlastet die imageshack-server (mal wieder)


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juni 2009)

wie heisßen denn die Symbole für Rocketdock?
damit ich sie mal suchen kann


----------



## [Jig$aW] (1. Juni 2009)

Sorry, ich hab die umbenannt auf Schrift (weiß) und Schrift (schwarz).
Ich hab se für dich mal kurz hochgeladen: uploaded.to
|jigsaw


----------



## joggeli (1. Juni 2009)

Wetter, CPU , shutdown von hier*** Gadgets ENGLISH by ~gersma on deviantART[/url]

everset Meter 2.08  Everest Meter Beta v2.08

und mem/CPU Usage :  OrbLog  Sidebar Gadgets


wenn noch fragen sind . Bitte schreiben.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juni 2009)

[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab die umbenannt auf Schrift (weiß) und Schrift (schwarz.)
> Ich hab se für dich mal kurz hochgeladen: uploaded.to
> |jigsaw


dankeschön muss ich nichtmal suchen


----------



## Tobi209 (1. Juni 2009)

so dann mal hier mein neuer.


----------



## Clastron (1. Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## Bang0o (2. Juni 2009)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> etwa so wie der hier:
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread
> 
> wurde mir zu eintönig


nay ich mein das bild mit dem himmel
sry falls ich es nicht eindeutig formuliert habe


----------



## Clastron (2. Juni 2009)

schlicht und einfach


----------



## Equilibrium (4. Juni 2009)

Hab hier nochmal was schönes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (5. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mit RocketDock Leiste und Windows Vista Desing mit Sidebar


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

Cool! Das Linke ist mein Profilbild


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Juni 2009)

Träum weiter ,du wärst mir wohl gerne nen Schritt voraus.  

da wird der Naturbursche in mir wieder geweckt


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Träum weiter ,du wärst mir wohl gerne nen Schritt voraus.
> 
> da wird der Naturbursche in mir wieder geweckt


Counterstrike? Du bist ein potenzieller Amokläufer  *duckundweg*


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (6. Juni 2009)

Mein Desktop in der Standard-"Arbeits"-Konstellation @ 1920x1200. Zwei F@H-Clients, FahMon, Windows Mail, TV (alternativ Media Player), Firefox mit 3 Newsfeeds und Wetterbericht. Das Wallpaper ist selbstgestrickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joggeli (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Equilibrium , wie bekommt man so eine "Programmleiste" am oberen Rand des Bildschirmes hin. ???? Danke für eine Antwort.

Gruss joggeli


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2009)

Mit sowas kann man das machen


----------



## Shady (6. Juni 2009)

Dirty4488 schrieb:


> Mit sowas kann man das machen



Nur doof, wenn man nicht weiß wie das Programm heißt...


----------



## Clastron (6. Juni 2009)

man kann es mit RocketDock machen!!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Nur doof, wenn man nicht weiß wie das Programm heißt...



Nur doof das der Name hinter dem Link steht und letzen Endes viele viele Google Ergebnisse rauskommen


----------



## Shady (6. Juni 2009)

Dirty4488 schrieb:


> Nur doof das der Name hinter dem Link steht und letzen Endes viele viele Google Ergebnisse rauskommen



Meine Aussage war aber auf die Art und Weiße bezogen WIE du es ihm sagen wolltest, mit dem "War das so schwierig" usw...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juni 2009)

So neues Wallpaper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [Jig$aW] (6. Juni 2009)

Ist das hier eher so ein Deskmodding-Thread?
Oder einfach einer, indem jeder seinen Desk zeigt, egal wie hässlich er ist?


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Juni 2009)

[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Ist das hier eher so ein Deskmodding-Thread?
> Oder einfach einer, indem jeder seinen Desk zeigt, egal wie hässlich er ist?



Einfach zeigen, obs schön ist, merkst du an den Bemerkungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joggeli (6. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Link, wunderbar. und gutes bild von den Wolkenkratzer.

Gruss joggeli


----------



## MSPCFreak (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Juni 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner!


 

Alter da findet man ja mal gar nichts!.....aber Nintendo lässt grüssen!


----------



## MSPCFreak (6. Juni 2009)

> Alter da findet man ja mal gar nichts!.....aber Nintendo lässt grüssen!



Musste extra die Wasserzeichen entvernen!
Will mich ja net Strafbar machen!


----------



## Hai0815 (7. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hab hier nochmal was schönes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest du mir bitte mal den Link zu dem Pic?


----------



## SLIKX (7. Juni 2009)

neu


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locojens (7. Juni 2009)

So sieht mein "Schreibtisch" aus  !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muß noch hinzufügen das ich da mal "personalmente" war, ist ein Strand in der Nähe von Baracoa/Cuba. Nennt sich "Playa Maguana".


----------



## Jami (7. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller...

Gibt es übrigens Hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Juni 2009)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Hättest du mir bitte mal den Link zu dem Pic?


 

Also den Link gebe ich ungern raus, da die Seite ein echter Geheimtip ist!...aber ich kann Dir den Desktop per E-mail schicken!


----------



## f3rr1s (7. Juni 2009)

Meiner 
edit: nochma in postgröße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hier gibts nochmal was von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast du das geile Wallpaper her?? 
*auch haben will*


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Juni 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Wo hast du das geile Wallpaper her??
> *auch haben will*


 

Wie oben geschrieben , die Seite gebe ich ungern raus.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

sind echt geniale Desktops, wie amche ich den so "Buttons" am oberene Bildschirmrand, habd as schon bei sehr vielen leuten gesehen udn gefällt mir.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> sind echt geniale Desktops, wie amche ich den so "Buttons" am oberene Bildschirmrand, habd as schon bei sehr vielen leuten gesehen udn gefällt mir.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread-237.html#post836728

die Frage wurde ja wirklich noch nie gestellt...


----------



## Cillit_Bang (7. Juni 2009)

Meiner:
Link zur PNG(Hier im Forum kann ichs ja net als PNG hochladen weils dafür zu groß is)

PS.: Anime FTW!!!


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

Ja ich bin blind   Danke vielmals trozdem


----------



## NoLimit (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Juni 2009)

Dann kommt hier meiner. Auch von XP.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (7. Juni 2009)

zu breit
*UPDATE*

mein neuer screen!

bekomme ihn nicht auf die gewünschte grösse da ich 2 bildschirme benutze!
_900Pixel sind trotzdem das Maximum -.-_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gruss,ben


----------



## TheDoc (7. Juni 2009)

Monitor links, Notebook rechts


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Juni 2009)

@ djCvtKinG78
very nice! und sehr puristisch!


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2009)

Hier meiner. Ich mag es aufgeräumt


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juni 2009)

Oho, nur ein Symbol. Den Papierkorb kann man glaube ich auch nicht entfernen oder?

PS: Immer wieder interessant zu sehen, dass an dem Tag, an dem dieser Thread auf der Main verlinkt wird, hier auf einmal ne menge gepostet wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar OT aber den Papierkorb kann man entfernen


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## novalis2k183 (7. Juni 2009)

ein hallo an alle....

so siehts bei mir grad aus....


----------



## Siffer81 (7. Juni 2009)

hallo, 

Hier mein Desktop, nix spezielles 

Greetz


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Juni 2009)

Dirty4488 schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT aber den Papierkorb kann man entfernen



Du kannst alle Dektop Symbole ausblenden.
Einfach rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Symbole anordnen nach--> und dann den Haken bei Desktopsymbole anzeigen weg machen. 

P.S.: Sry für OT.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Juni 2009)

[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Counterstrike? Du bist ein potenzieller Amokläufer  *duckundweg*



Veradmt du hast meinen teuflischen Plan entlarvt 

So hier mal mein aktuelles
kakashi FTW


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Juni 2009)

Dann mal meinem, eigentlich nichts besonderes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Originalgröße 1680*1050


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

schlicht und einfach


----------



## frajen (7. Juni 2009)

das ist meiner , ist von der TV-serie "WEEDS"


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich mag keine Symbole, Verknüpfungen und sonstigen Kram auf dem Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juni 2009)

Das ist mein Desktop,... ! Bin Carbonfan  !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Explosiv


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Juni 2009)

My
Einmal auf 900er und einmal in Originalgröße.
Fences RULEZ, thx für die App !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killer3d (7. Juni 2009)

woher bekommt ihr eure wallpaper ?

mein desktop:


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2009)

So sieht er gerade aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LokiBartleby (7. Juni 2009)

1680x1050 + 1280x1024
Rocket Dock | Fences | nod5 TV Out (Monitor Switch)


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juni 2009)

extrem schlechter film


----------



## LokiBartleby (7. Juni 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> extrem schlechter film


Ansichtssache. 
Aber hier geht es eh nur um Desktops, und da macht sich der Herr ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Juni 2009)

Meiner!


----------



## Reaping_Ant (8. Juni 2009)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen. Das Hintergrundbild wurde in mühevoller Kleinarbeit aus Final Fantasy VI Sprites zusammengebastelt. Eigentlich basieren die meisten meiner Desktophintergründe auf Spielen, die älter als zehn Jahre sind. Dafür allesamt in 2560x1600.


----------



## computertod (8. Juni 2009)

mal was neues



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



screenshot aus Burnout Paradise


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juni 2009)

So Update:


----------



## Akkuschrauber (8. Juni 2009)

So, auch von mir ein Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich meine Wallpaper her hab?? Darf ich leider nicht verraten...
Aber danke an einen gewissen Forenuser für die geniale Seite...


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juni 2009)

Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaramund (8. Juni 2009)

xp feat. vistamizer


----------



## Tomatensaft (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JordiT (8. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Shady (8. Juni 2009)

2 Updates bei mir...
Kann mich nich entscheiden, welches ich lassen soll. Mmh...


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Juni 2009)

Man kann die Sidebarelemente doch von der Sidebar abdocken !

Doch bei mir verschieben die sich immer wenn ich z.B. Call of Duty 4 gespielt habe ! 
Habt ihr eine Idee wie sie immer am gleichen Platz bleiben  ?
Kann man bei der Sidebar eigentlich noch andere Hintergründe nehmen außer diesen Antraziten Hintergrund ? 
Wenn ja ! Wo ? 
MfG; TOm


----------



## fr33zZe (9. Juni 2009)

ot!?
naja du speilst vllt in einer anderen auflösung als die vom desktop
anderer bg? is mir nix bekannt


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Juni 2009)

Ja ich spiele in 1024x.... Und meine Desktopauflösung ist 1680x1050 !
Ist das der Fehler ? 
Meine Grafikkarte schafft 1680x1050 aber nicht ? 
Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun  ?
MfG


----------



## fr33zZe (9. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung mach doch mal nen eigenen thread auf


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Sidebar eigentlich noch andere Hintergründe nehmen außer diesen Antraziten Hintergrund ?
> Wenn ja ! Wo ?
> MfG; TOm


Guckst du hier:Windows Sidebar Styler - PC-WELT


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2009)

Diskutieren dürft ihr gerne an anderer Stelle. BTT bitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o.Sleepwalker.o (9. Juni 2009)

schön dunckel musses sein, informativ und vorallem keine tausend verknüpfungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (9. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> @ djCvtKinG78
> very nice! und sehr puristisch!



Thx! naja muss halt nicht so aufgedunsen sein!sonst bekomm ich augenkrebs!


gruss,ben


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update  Ich wohne nicht in Berlin und hab die Sidebar noch ein wenig angepasst !


----------



## DUNnet (10. Juni 2009)

Hat mal wer nen geilen DreamScene Movie? Entweder Natur oder "lichter" die sich bewegen ala Diablo 3?


Ich find nichts tolles!


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juni 2009)

schau mal ob Du hier fündig wirsthttp://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=50


----------



## msdd63 (10. Juni 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kleines Update  Ich wohne nicht in Berlin und hab die Sidebar noch ein wenig angepasst !



Wo hast Du das Nvidia Gadget her? Hab ne 8800GT, könnte das Gadget gebrauchen.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juni 2009)

von da hat er´s her >KLICK<


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Juni 2009)

Die Seite ist sehr schön...müst ihr euch nu anmelden gibt es zwar nicht viele Gadgets, aber alle die sie da haben sind SEHR GUT 
Auch das Everest Meter !


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juni 2009)

ist das ne WP von einem Prog? Wenn ja, könnte ich gebrauchen 
Wie heißt es?


----------



## msdd63 (11. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> von da hat er´s her >KLICK<



Danke!!!!


----------



## Clastron (13. Juni 2009)

Wenn hir nichts los ist, dan poste ich mal meinen:


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

musste mal wieder neu machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Frau is der hamma
edit: widda geändert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps.: weiß jemand wie man bei win7 den Papierkorb weg bekommt?


----------



## Clastron (14. Juni 2009)

cooles Desing


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Juni 2009)

---> Petra Nemcova wallpaper, desktop backgrounds and high resolution images on Skins.be - 65 Wallpapers


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2009)

UPDATE: anderer Hintergrund und Objectdock hinzugefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (15. Juni 2009)

@ SLIKX: ist das Rocket Dock?


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juni 2009)

psyco schrieb:


> @ SLIKX: ist das Rocket Dock?


Antworten kann er nicht mehr
Ist aber glaub ich Windows 7, so weit ich das in Erinnerung hab


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2009)

psyco schrieb:


> @ SLIKX: ist das Rocket Dock?


Ich Google für dich. 
Da es noch eine alternative gibt noch mal.

Geht beides sehr gut und du kannst nach deinem Geschmack auswählen oder wie ich alle beide verwenden.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Wieder mal nen Update von mir
Naja eigentlich ist es ein ganz anderer Rechner.


----------



## Janny (16. Juni 2009)

Geiles Wallpaper, haste das evtl. für mich ? Bitte


----------



## Clastron (16. Juni 2009)

JonnyB1989: muss man da erst für die Leiste einen Skin runterladen?

Weil ich hab jetzt die 2 Leisten gedownloadet wird aber so nicht angezeigt wie du es hasst??


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (16. Juni 2009)

Windows 7 Windows 7 Windows 7 überrall wo man hin schaut ist Windows 7


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Juni 2009)

Windows 7 ist halt Klasse


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Geiles Wallpaper, haste das evtl. für mich ? Bitte



Das findest du hier: InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Dark Clouds Await
in allen möglichen Auflösungen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorp (16. Juni 2009)

Hehe auch mit Win7 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Windows 7 Windows 7 Windows 7 überrall wo man hin schaut ist Windows 7


Bei mir nicht.   Vista is genauso gut wie der RC sogar etwas stabiler.



Clastron schrieb:


> JonnyB1989: muss man da erst für die Leiste einen Skin runterladen?
> 
> Weil ich hab jetzt die 2 Leisten gedownloadet wird aber so nicht angezeigt wie du es hasst??



Bei ObjectDock kannst du Aero Zoomer #2 nehmen und bei Rocket Dock die Zip im Anhang runterladen nach Programme\Rocketdock\Skins entpacken.


----------



## Clastron (16. Juni 2009)

danke

kannst du mir bitte mal den Downloadlink schicken von Aero Zoomer #2 finde dan nicht des gescheite dafür?? bitte


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> kannst du mir bitte mal den Downloadlink schicken von Aero Zoomer #2 finde dan nicht des gescheite dafür?? bitte



Wo suchst du den rum das is bei ObjectDock dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (17. Juni 2009)

oh     danke


----------



## clemi14 (17. Juni 2009)

novalis2k183 schrieb:


> ein hallo an alle....
> 
> so siehts bei mir grad aus....



Wie hast du die Uhr da gemacht, oben rechts?! Das sieht absolut geil aus!
Auch wollen haben!

Das is miner im Moment!

Wer das Wallpaper haben will (is von mir selbst gemacht einfach schreiben, dem render ich es dann in Wunschauflösung!

Lang net mehr meinen Stand gepostet!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,

dein Bild ist leider zu groß, das verschiebt schon wieder die ganze Seite. Abgesehen davon sind maximal 900x800 erlaubt 
Also verkleiner das Bild bitte oder verlinke es als Thumbnail.


----------



## clemi14 (17. Juni 2009)

Hab ich jetz scho sry tut mir SORRY!
Jetzt Besser?!


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

mal wieder aufgeräumt


edit.:
jetzt ohne Papierkorb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

@ Erazer : den er ist Har*t*monitor kannste ja ruhig weglassen


----------



## Clastron (17. Juni 2009)

»EraZeR«: kannst du mir bitte mal das Wallpaper schicken ? oder den Link ? bitte


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juni 2009)

Mir Bitte auch!!! 

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Lassreden (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr notgeilen !!!


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> »EraZeR«: kannst du mir bitte mal das Wallpaper schicken ? oder den Link ? bitte





Special_Flo schrieb:


> Mir Bitte auch!!!
> 
> mfg Special_Flo




*hust* Zsuzsanna Ripli wallpaper, desktop backgrounds and high resolution images on Skins.be - 7 Wallpapers *hust*


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Juni 2009)

. Anscheinend gefallen euch die Wallpaper


----------



## Hai0815 (18. Juni 2009)

so, mal wieder Vista neu installiert  und anschließend das ganze ein bissel an meine "Bedürfnisse" angepasst...

Einmal nur so und das zweite dann mit Fences und RocketDock


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

ist das nicht Adriana Lima?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2009)

psyco schrieb:


> ist das nicht Adriana Lima?



Jop, richtig ist grad aus meinen Pool gekommen


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

da steht wohl einer auf Supermodels 3 Stück seh ich


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Mein Desktop im Buero:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (18. Juni 2009)

altmodisch hald!! sag ich jetzt mal


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> altmodisch hald!! sag ich jetzt mal



back to the *FUTURE*


----------



## Clastron (18. Juni 2009)

Boardi05:  danke


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Boardi05:  danke



N.P.

Grad ausm Photoshop gesprungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MB-present (18. Juni 2009)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Clastron (18. Juni 2009)

rock - metal ???


----------



## MB-present (18. Juni 2009)

-gelöscht-


----------



## fr33zZe (18. Juni 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> so von Fun-Punk über Alternative Rock zu (New School-)Hardcore und (Melodic-)Deathmetal, Crossover und bissel Industrial ist auch dabei und dazwischen noch Grunge, Metalcore, und Britpop.


menno genau das wollte ich grad schreiben...


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2009)

zur Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Dann darf meiner nicht fehlen


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2009)

Waah ist der zugemüllt


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Wie war der Spruch...

Der Idiot räumt auf - ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2009)

Das Chaos ist auf meinem Schreibtisch, der Desktop muss aber immer aufgeräumt sein, sonst sieht man ja das schöne Hintergrundbild nicht richtig.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Das sieht man schon noch


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2009)

Find es eh immer lustig.
Großer Bildschirm, um viel Platz auf ihm zu haben, dann aber bloß keine Symbole auf dem Desktop, damit man das Bild gut sieht. 
Naja, geht mir genauso.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Nene du, ich lager viel auf dem Desk.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2009)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur noch 40 Tage


----------



## k-b (20. Juni 2009)

omg^^ das is übertrieben fanboy'ig


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> omg^^ das is übertrieben fanboy'ig


Wenn du damit mich meintest, würde ich es eher als Vorfreude bezeichnen. Und nachvollziehen kann ich diese Zensur dann auch nicht. Wenn andere ihre Traumautos, oder "dicke Dinger" präsentieren, ist das io. Aber ein Bild von Wacken wird gelöscht. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## buzty (20. Juni 2009)

ot:


FlyKilla schrieb:


> Update:
> *bild*
> Nur noch 40 Tage



sind beim wacken wirklich 2 bühnen direkt neben einander?


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juni 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> ot:
> 
> 
> sind beim wacken wirklich 2 bühnen direkt neben einander?


Ja, auf der einen wird gespielt, auf der anderen umgebaut. Permanenter druck auf die Ohren ist garantiert.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (20. Juni 2009)

Ne Frage hätte ich da mal an die ganzen Jungs die diese halbnackten (Porn-)Stars als BGP haben: 
Stören diese Bilder nicht???Ich meine Computer anschalten und schon so ne T*ssi auf dem Desktop??
Wer kann da noch arbeiten?? 

Naja, wie ihr meint. Die Mädels sind scharf aber finden trotzdem keinen Platz bei mir als BGP. Für was gibts ne Freundin xD^^???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Naja, wie ihr meint. Die Mädels sind scharf aber finden trotzdem keinen Platz bei mir als BGP. Für was gibts ne Freundin xD^^???
> 
> MfG
> 
> Babylon-Ganja



Du kennst schon den unterschied von Apetit und Essen?


----------



## Fransen (21. Juni 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Juni 2009)

du hast doch ein windows os?
müsste das dann nicht "pc>mac=trve" heißen?


----------



## Fransen (21. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> du hast doch ein windows os?
> müsste das dann nicht "pc>mac=trve" heißen?



Jo, bin aber zu faul selber eines zu erstellen.


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Juni 2009)

lol, warte ich machs
gibts das auch größer?

/habs schon

naja ich kreigs grad auf die schnelle nicht besser hin 
bild is im anhang


----------



## k-b (21. Juni 2009)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Wenn du damit mich meintest, würde ich es eher als Vorfreude bezeichnen. Und nachvollziehen kann ich diese Zensur dann auch nicht. Wenn andere ihre Traumautos, oder "dicke Dinger" präsentieren, ist das io. Aber ein Bild von Wacken wird gelöscht. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.


Welche Zensur? Ich hab nichts gelöscht.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juni 2009)

@ Flykilla:
Was willst du denn, dein Bild ist doch noch da.

Hier mein neuer.
Heineken ftw


----------



## Fransen (21. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> lol, warte ich machs
> gibts das auch größer?
> 
> /habs schon
> ...



Is' doch schick geworden, besser hätte ich es, in der Zeit, wohl kaum hinbekommen.


----------



## Shady (22. Juni 2009)

Hier mal der Desktop von meinem Notebook...
Heut Nachmittag vllt. noch mal vom Desk der aktuelle, bin grad nich daheim...


----------



## kreids (22. Juni 2009)

so un das ist dann wohl meiner


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. Juni 2009)

schick schick, auch wenn ich mein den schonmal iwo gesehen zu haben


----------



## Clastron (22. Juni 2009)

hat auch emand ein Desing für Windows XP, für mich??
Ist egal ob es Vista oder Windows 7 ist!!


----------



## msdd63 (22. Juni 2009)

Mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## msdd63 (22. Juni 2009)

Un da noch mein 7er


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2009)

wo bleiben die Bilder ?


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2009)

dan poste ich hald mal meinen:


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2009)

und unten in der Leiste Torrent offen   immer diese Downloader! nein nein nein nein


----------



## fr33zZe (23. Juni 2009)

ja ich würds lieber schwärzen...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> und unten in der Leiste Torrent offen   immer diese Downloader! nein nein nein nein



Und selber µTorrent im Schnellstart haben wa


----------



## The Killer (24. Juni 2009)

Meiner ... ist schon paar Tage alt hat sich nicht viel geändert nur mal den Desk
aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Juni 2009)

notebook


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Juni 2009)

update:
auf dem linken screen hab ich das wahrscheinlich geilste tool der welt


----------



## Clastron (24. Juni 2009)

was ist den das für ein Tool ? wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Juni 2009)

Trillian Astra!


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Juni 2009)

@fr33zZe das Wallpaper ist geil, habe ich auch schon gesehen ^^ dort war´s aber anders rum mac>PC...da das nicht stimmt habe ich´s nicht verwendet ;D


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Juni 2009)

LOOOOL

schau dir mal die vorige seite an und les sie aufmerksam durch!
fällt dir was auf?


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> LOOOOL
> 
> schau dir mal die vorige seite an und les sie aufmerksam durch!
> fällt dir was auf?



haha habe ich garnicht gesehen ^^
aber dein Wallpaper ist das einzig wahre!


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

btt
Habe mehrer, Any Wallpaper ftw!
Rocket Dock ist noch im Aufbau, deswegen sind Spieleverknüpfungen doppelt auf dem Desktop. 

Eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Shady (25. Juni 2009)

Noch mal von meinem Notebook...
Von meinem Haupt-PC wollte ich ja auch noch mal machen... Kommt noch...


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein bisschen was geändert.
an alle L33t HaX0r: Die IP ist natürlich längst ne andere.


----------



## Clastron (25. Juni 2009)

sieht geil aus^^ mit dem Wetter bericht und alles im Hintergrund  nice


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2009)

Neues Bild, zum Wetter passend.....

Oder auch nicht....

Oh doch jetzt schon


----------



## Jeezy (25. Juni 2009)

Stern und nichts anderes!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (25. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir 

@ghostadmin: Die Bildschirmkonstellation kenn ich doch irgendwo her


----------



## Shady (26. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir
> 
> @ghostadmin: Die Bildschirmkonstellation kenn ich doch irgendwo her



Ich auch, nur umgedreht. 


BTW:


Shady schrieb:


> Von meinem Haupt-PC wollte ich ja auch noch mal machen... Kommt noch...



Und zwar jetzt...


----------



## Gott des Stahls (26. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juni 2009)

da mach ich doch glatt mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (27. Juni 2009)

is das ein mindfuck bild?
schau mal unter das rechte triebwerk knapp über dem reifen...


----------



## azzaka (27. Juni 2009)

psyco schrieb:


> Stern und nichts anderes!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde mal wissen welche Docks dass sind??


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netwizzard (28. Juni 2009)

meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2009)

Ein wenig Spielkram für meinen Desktop seit gestern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu noch ein Dock, damit alle Symbole verschwinden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (28. Juni 2009)

da will ich mich auch mal dazugeselen.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

@klutten, was für n dock ist denn das, schaut super aus.


----------



## fr33zZe (28. Juni 2009)

nasserpudel lad mal ein gescheites bild hoch das hier is ja ne krankheit...


----------



## maschine (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zufällig noch ein Bild von meinem alten PC gefunden als ich meinen neuen 24"er mal angeschlossen hatte, weil mein neuer PC noch nich zusammengebaut war 
Und nein ich bin kein AION Fan, ich fand die Wallpaper nur ganz nett, und das rechts ist mein alter 15"er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HollomaN (28. Juni 2009)

hier mal meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

Meiner mit Windows 7.

Das geile ist, das in W7 eine Funktion vorhanden ist, bei der die Taskleiste, die Fenster etc. alle kleiner dargestellt werden, womit das Bild auf meinem Fernseher jetzt wie ein normales aussieht, und nicht alles so rießig =D


----------



## sadburai (28. Juni 2009)

wo finde ich die?

ah schon gefunden^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meiner  Unten ist er auch noch in Orginalauflösung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2009)

Urlaub vorbei. Wie man an der Wettervorhersage ja sehr gut sehen kann  ...


----------



## Jeezy (29. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> @klutten, was für n dock ist denn das, schaut super aus.


Rocket Dock mit Lucid Icons


----------



## Bang0o (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (29. Juni 2009)

Mein neues Auto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2009)

@psyco: habe mir mal deine Styling geklaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

Hä?
Warum ist bei BigDaddy das von der Pixelanzahl kleinere Bild größer? 

Sorry für OffTopic


----------



## fr33zZe (29. Juni 2009)

das is ein miniaturbild (thumbnail)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> das is ein miniaturbild (thumbnail)



Nein du verstehst ihn nicht, Bigdaddy hat 2 Bilder angehängt, und das kleinere hat mehr KB  


Ich denke das kommt daher, das sein verkleinerungstool so eingestellt ist, das die Qualität sehr gut ist und die Jpeg-Qualität auf 100%. Daher ist das verkleinerte größer geworden


----------



## Tomatensaft (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

na siehts jetzt aufgeräumter aus?^^


----------



## Elbsurfer (29. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bild, tolle Farben, haste selber geschossen? Is doch HDR oder!?
... und schön aufgeräumt isses natürlich auch. ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2009)

das bild ist auf interfacelift drinnen


----------



## Elbsurfer (29. Juni 2009)

Das is mal ne Seite mit richtig fetten Bildern. Die kannte ich noch nicht. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## Monocus (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2009)

schlicht und einfach


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

kann es sein das du bei adac arbeitest oder warum profilbild und wallpaper von denen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

*hust* Schleichwerbung *hust* xD


----------



## maschine (30. Juni 2009)

Außerdem solltest du hier deinen Desktop posten, nicht nur das Wallpaper von deinem Desktop


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Juni 2009)

So hier mal mein neuster


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2009)

das is mein desktop ich hab nichts drauf und mei leiste unten versteckt sich automatisch.
ne nich beim adac (wär geil wenn) aber beim brk dabei und des is der christoph 20 und da ich schon paar ma mitgeflogen bin naja bin halt einfach a hubschrauber fan is einfach nur geil wennst in sowas mitfliegst allein die kurven wenn er fliegt.


----------



## Tomatensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

du hast einen guten Musikgeschmack, Nightwish/Tote Hosen/Linkin Park. Wenn du jetzt noch die Ärzte hörst können wir Blutsbrüder werden


----------



## _Snaker_ (30. Juni 2009)

Die meisten Wallpaper hier stammen von Interfacelift oder sind zumindest dort auch vorhanden ;D
Beste Seite für Wallpaper !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

Jop ganz klar. Allein schon die große Auswahl der Auflösungen, da ist für jeden was dabei  

Welche aber noch gut zur Ergänzung sind: 
***  und Desktop wallpaper | Social Wallpapering


----------



## Tomatensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> du hast einen guten Musikgeschmack, Nightwish/Tote Hosen/Linkin Park. Wenn du jetzt noch die Ärzte hörst können wir Blutsbrüder werden



ich bin quasio seit meiner geburt ein fÄn von Belafarinrod xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2009)

Tomatensaft schrieb:


> ich bin quasio seit meiner geburt ein fÄn von Belafarinrod xD



Geht mir ganz genau so, da jeder in meiner Familie Ärzte / Hosen gehört hat. Also hab ichs schon gehört seitdem es mich gibt


----------



## Tomatensaft (1. Juli 2009)

is halt generationenübergreifend goil^^


----------



## JimBeam (1. Juli 2009)

Starcraft2!


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Geht mir ganz genau so, da jeder in meiner Familie Ärzte / Hosen gehört hat. Also hab ichs schon gehört seitdem es mich gibt



Jo bei mein Kumpel ists genauso ,er ist sozusagen mit den Ärzten groß geworden und fährt mit seiner mum auch regelmässig auf Ärztekonzerte.
Jo ,aber hier mal mehr meine Musik


----------



## Clastron (2. Juli 2009)

is das bild einwenig verschwommen??  oder bin ich blind hmz..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juli 2009)

Aus gegebenen Anlass, hat die Frau auf meinem Bildschirm gewechselt 

Transformers FTW!


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Juli 2009)

Sieht fast aus wie Megan Fox
BTW: Wo ahst du deien coolen Sidebargadgets her ?


----------



## dungeon192 (2. Juli 2009)

mein aktueller Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Megan Fox


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juli 2009)

Das sieht nicht nur fast so aus xD

@ Gadgets
kA die hab ich mir nach und nach an geeignet.
Aufgrund der großen nachfrage (echt unglaublich das ich deswegen fast täglich PNs bekomme) kannst du die hier runter laden (sind im i7 how-to im anhang)


----------



## Bommel789 (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht Old School aber trotzdem...


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Juli 2009)

Hier nun zeig ich euch mein Desktop 

Die Sidebar wurde mit Photoshop verändert, und passt nun perfekt zum Hintergrund


----------



## msdd63 (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Vista-Desktop mal wieder


----------



## Freestyler808 (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Win7 Desktop


----------



## OdlG (2. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß einfach nicht, warum sich so viele Frauen oder Autos als Wallpaper nehmen... Na gut, ich tu das nur wegen meiner kleinen Schwester nicht. Die hat noch 10 Jahre Zeit bis sie solche Bilder sehen sollte^^

normal: 1280x1024 ohne Zweitmonitor(selbige Aufl.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomatensaft (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich weiß einfach nicht, warum sich so viele Frauen oder Autos als Wallpaper nehmen... Na gut, ich tu das nur wegen meiner kleinen Schwester nicht. Die hat noch 10 Jahre Zeit bis sie solche Bilder sehen sollte^^


Ja, kleine Mädchen werden von Auto-Wallpapern total traumatisiert, da solltest du noch mindestens 10 Jahre warten.  

Mit "erotischen" Wallpapern kannst du anfangen, sobald sie die Aufklärungsartikel der Bravo liest, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

ziemlich leer das "ding"^^


----------



## Jeezy (3. Juli 2009)

neuer Stuff



*durch die ganzen Wallpaperanfragen lade ich ab jetzt immer das Wallpaper mithoch*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Natürlich "Volvo for Life" 
Original 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelsniper (3. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Aktuelles, alles selbst gemacht Foto und Photoshop bearbeitung



[img=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7893/desktopotg.th.jpg]


----------



## DrSin (3. Juli 2009)

psyco schrieb:


> neuer Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> *durch die ganzen Wallpaperanfragen lade ich ab jetzt immer das Wallpaper mithoch*




Sorry für OT, welchen Iconset ist das für Rocketdock?


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

Zeit für ein Update


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi209 (3. Juli 2009)

der ist ja mal schön boardi05


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2009)

naja ein wenig flach würde ich sagen und dann schauen da noch zwei haare raus


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Na dann schau dir mal deinen an, der is sicher net besser


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Juli 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, welchen Iconset ist das für Rocketdock?


Ich antworte mal für Psyco.
Es handelt sich um Lucid Icons.


----------



## DrSin (3. Juli 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal für Psyco.
> Es handelt sich um Lucid Icons.



Dankeschön


----------



## Clastron (3. Juli 2009)

gibt es überhaupt so eine grüne Schlange??


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt so eine grüne Schlange??



Ich denke 

EDIT: wie heißt das Programm für die coolen icons ?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> EDIT: wie heißt das Programm für die coolen icons ?


Rocked Dock


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Juli 2009)

@ Boardi05  Von welcher Seite beziehst du deine meisten Wallpaper ? Oder wleche kannst du für Widescreenwallpaper empfehlen  ? 
 Muss mein Desktop noch aufräumen


----------



## dungeon192 (3. Juli 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ...



hey hey, schicker popo


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

hallo kleines Mädel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> hallo kleines Mädel


Könntest du mir den Link zum Wallpaper per PN schicken 
?
Und wer ist das ? 
Welche Wallpaper Seiten sind den deine Favoriten ?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2009)

Das passende zu meinen Avatar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frajen (4. Juli 2009)

so habe auch mal wieder ein update


----------



## OdlG (4. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja, kleine Mädchen werden von Auto-Wallpapern total traumatisiert, da solltest du noch mindestens 10 Jahre warten.
> 
> Mit "erotischen" Wallpapern kannst du anfangen, sobald sie die Aufklärungsartikel der Bravo liest, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr.



Frag mal meine Frau, wie sie dazu steht... Mr.ich-brauche-Erotik-auf-meinem-Bildschirm-um-toller-zu-sein 
Ich finde es nicht so schön, dass man sich in einem Hardware-Forum so gegensitig angreift... das zeugt nicht gerade vom "über die Bravo hinaus seien"

PS: ich finde Frauenhinterteile oder andere Körperstellen auch nicht häßlich^^


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

@Boardi:
jeah Alessandra Ambrosio hat mir aber zuviel an auf dem Pic


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juli 2009)

Nunja,nach langer zeit mußte jetzt mal wieder ein neues hintergrundbild her...


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Juli 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Frag mal meine Frau, wie sie dazu steht... Mr.ich-brauche-Erotik-auf-meinem-Bildschirm-um-toller-zu-sein


Errm, du kannst den Thread gerne durchsuschen, ich hab keine halbnackten Frauen als Wallpaper. Autos hab ich aber ab und zu.  


> Ich finde es nicht so schön, dass man sich in einem Hardware-Forum so gegensitig angreift... das zeugt nicht gerade vom "über die Bravo hinaus seien"


Hier wurde ja niemand angegriffen, ich fand es nur witzig, dass du deine Bedenken über Wallpaper von Frauen *und* Autos geäußert hast. Autos sind ja nun nicht so jugendgefährdend... 

Soll doch einfach jeder als Wallpaper nehmen, was er mag, egal ob Frau im Bikini, auto oder was ganz Anderes. Ich hab da kein Problem damit. Allzu freizügige Fotos verbieten die Forenregeln ja ohnehin.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2009)

hä? sach ma was für probleme habtn ihr und wen ich ne muschi aufm desktop hab is des auch mein bier und wenn ichdes hier post is es auch nich jugendgefährdend, jeder 10jährige weiß inzwischen wie frauen nackt aussehn also bitte. jugendgefährdend is was andres.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Solltest du hier wirklich ein Bild posten auf dem primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale zu sehen sind wird das gelöscht und du bekommst Punkte dafür, aber ich denke das sollte dir sowieso  klar sein.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> Solltest du hier wirklich ein Bild posten auf dem *primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale *zu sehen sind wird das gelöscht und du bekommst Punkte dafür, aber ich denke das sollte dir sowieso  klar sein.



Das aber nett vormuliert. 
Also immer schön bei den Sekundären bleiben, jungs


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

also sind Tittis erlaubt?!!?


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> also sind Tittis erlaubt?!!?



natürlich


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Hier gilt "USK 6", also auch die nicht bzw. zensiert.


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

ok alles klar....aber ich bezweifle das sich hier 6 Jährige rumtreiben


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn dem aber doch so ist und deren Eltern dass nicht gefällt sind wir zu Deutsch gesagt "am A****". eine Zugangsbeschränkung gibt es ja schließlich nicht.

Jetzt aber bitte btt.

Mein momentaner Desktop(sitze mit dem NB im Garten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

ok dann poste ich auch mal meinen Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier der Link zum Pic
Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 1680 x 1050 wallpaper


----------



## RedBrain (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juli 2009)

Hier mal wieder was von mit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2009)

Weg...


----------



## Clastron (5. Juli 2009)

Hier meiner:


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Juli 2009)

SG desktop numero 2:

@jezzy
Mit was hast du denn die transparenten sysmbole im unteren rechten Bildschirmrand erstellt ?


----------



## Jeezy (5. Juli 2009)

rocket dock


----------



## Retcher (5. Juli 2009)

So hier mal mein Desktop.


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Juli 2009)

oje Masterbilderposter is wieder da ()

//EDIT bzgl unter mir : die trainiert aber denk ich  (oder sie isst nix)


----------



## Clastron (5. Juli 2009)

schöner Körper  muss man schon sagen


----------



## Jeezy (5. Juli 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> oje Masterbilderposter is wieder da ()
> 
> //EDIT bzgl unter mir : die trainiert aber denk ich  (oder sie isst nix)


wird wohl sone Mischung zwischen beiden seintja das Modelgeschäft ist Hart


----------



## gamain (5. Juli 2009)

hier mal meiner


----------



## Clastron (5. Juli 2009)

alles schön sauber  

Hier noch mal meiner:


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Juli 2009)

des zeug schmeckt so hammer...

anbei meiner vom lappi


----------



## Clastron (5. Juli 2009)

das stimmt


----------



## Th3 GhOst (5. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meiner...
bin gerade am EEE ^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2009)

Neues Hintergrundbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergößern Anklicken.


----------



## Masterwana (5. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meiner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornholio (6. Juli 2009)

Mal was neues von mir... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ananas (6. Juli 2009)

Ein farbarmer Desktop zur Stimulierung bunter Einfälle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (7. Juli 2009)

so meiner auch mal wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Mach doch mal das olle Wasserzeichen rechts unten weg.


----------



## buzty (7. Juli 2009)

wie geht das? 

/edit: hab schon, dann gleich geupdated, einmal mit und einmal ohne icons 
/edit2: so jetzt fertig


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juli 2009)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Meiner sieht immer noch so aus.


----------



## Jeezy (7. Juli 2009)

hää keine Taskleiste??


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> hää keine Taskleiste??


 
Ausgeblendet?


----------



## Jeezy (7. Juli 2009)

ohh


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meiner sieht immer noch so aus.


Wie viele Festplatten hast du den  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie viele Festplatten hast du den  ?


 
Einfach noch nicht genug. 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> das geht ,wusst ich joa gar nicht
> Aber ich muss shcon sagen wirklich ein exotischer Hintergrund


 
Ist der Hintergrund vom Mac Leopard Bootsystem.
Das gleiche gibts auch in blau, ist dann vom Mac Leo Server.


----------



## k-b (7. Juli 2009)

Jungs - ich weiß nicht wie oft ichs noch schreiben soll. 

Ständig aktualisierende Frauen und Nackige interessieren hier nich. Es geht um Desktops - um extreme Desktops und net um schnöde Wallpaper. Eine Woche Abstand zwischen den Bildern! Wenns denn wirklich sein muss das so oft zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Jeezy (7. Juli 2009)

dann sollte mal das mit dem Abstand im 1sten Post von Thilo groß und dick vervorgehoben werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> aber ds mit dem Abstand von einer Woche kann ruhig vervorgehoben werden..
> nicht jeder ließt sich das durch deshalb sollte es offensichtlich sein


 
Außerdem ist das hier ein Desktop Thread, also Bilder von euren Desktops und nicht Spam. 
Die Regeln sind doch deutlich genug, das muss Thilo nicht auch noch in größer und dicker schreiben.
Wenn ihr, so wie ich, 20 Systeme habt, könnt ihr täglich ein Desktopbild posten. 
Moment, ich hole mal eben mein Vista Desktop raus....
*Systemwechsel mach*


----------



## k-b (7. Juli 2009)

Habe ich mal gemacht. 

Aber mal im ernst: Hast du geglaubt, die Karte von vorgestern war ein versehen? ..


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Juli 2009)

Naja Regeln sind Regeln...
Hier ein Update...
Hab gerade Windows neu gemacht und wollte es schlicht halten, weil es beim starten viel zu lange braucht mit Sidebar, Rocket Dock und so weiter...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Habe ich mal gemacht.


 
Du hast ein Systemwechsel gemacht? 



k-b schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: Hast du geglaubt, die Karte von vorgestern war ein versehen? ..


 
Karte? 

Hmmm....
Na ja, hier mein Vista Desktop.
Wallpaper ist Mac Leopard Server.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Juli 2009)

Du hast den nicht zu wenigen Laufwerken die du hast die Namen es griechischen alphabets gegeben 
Funzt das wallpaper überhaupt bei AMD CPU´s  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Du hast den nicht zu wenigen Laufwerken die du hast die Namen es griechischen alphabets gegeben


 
Jep, mache ich immer so.
Wie nennst du deine Platten denn?



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Funzt das wallpaper überhaupt bei AMD CPU´s  ?


 
Ab und wann stürzt das ganze System ab... 


So, hier noch der Desktop von Windows Seven.
Wallpaper ist Snow Leopard Server


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Juli 2009)

Na das was drauf ist , C =C 
ne ,sonst immer sinnvolle namen,also meist das was drauf ist ,wenn ich nicht zu Faul war bei einem Programm das Verzeichnis zu ändern oder es dort abzuspeichern.
Also games = games
Daten = daten ,naja das ist mein 128 mb usb Stick 
Win 7 = Win NT 6.1
" Filme" = ..... :schief und so weiter halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Na das was drauf ist , C =C
> ne ,sonst immer sinnvolle namen,also meist das was drauf ist ,wenn ich nicht zu Faul war bei einem Programm das Verzeichnis zu ändern oder es dort abzuspeichern.
> Also games = games
> Daten = daten ,naja das ist mein 128 mb usb Stick
> ...


 
OK, Festplatten die Namen "Daten" und "Games" zu geben, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Aber "Filme"..... *hust hust* 

Mach doch mal einen Screen von deinem Desktop.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Juli 2009)

OKay,ich habe noch nen andern auf meinen anderen Benutzerkonto,aber der ist Privat


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> OKay,ich habe noch nen andern auf meinen anderen Benutzerkonto,aber der ist Privat


 
Mir wäre jetzt die Auflösung einfach zu fett, gibt ja kaum 'ne Grafikkarte, die das hinbekommt.   
Aber die Icons hättest du kleiner machen können. 

Ähhh, mit Privat meinst du "Privat"?


----------



## Clastron (8. Juli 2009)

so meiner wieder:


----------



## kelevra (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Ds bild ist etwas klein geraten. 
Was für eine Auflösung hast du?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Hier mein aktueller Test Rechner für Windows 7


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hier mein aktueller Test Rechner für Windows 7


 
Mach doch mal das Wasserzeichen rechts unten weg.


----------



## xxeexeexx (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, nach langer Arbeit fertig (:


----------



## buzty (10. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach doch mal das Wasserzeichen rechts unten weg.



quanti das sagst du auch zu jedem 

aber @desktop: mal einer der die "schmale" taskleiste von 7 nutzt, sieht man selten .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach doch mal das Wasserzeichen rechts unten weg.




Och nö 
So vergesse ich wenigstens nicht welches OS ich drauf hab


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> quanti das sagst du auch zu jedem
> 
> aber @desktop: mal einer der die "schmale" taskleiste von 7 nutzt, sieht man selten .


 
Die schmale benutze ich auch, ganz klassisch eben.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Juli 2009)

Mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

Ist das ein Citroen?

Und... Probleme mit der Netzwerkverbindung?


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das ein Citroen?
> 
> Und... Probleme mit der Netzwerkverbindung?



GT by CITROEN Concept

wo bei ich den von bmw cooler finde
BMW GINA Light Visionary Model concept car pictures and photo gallery | DWS Motor


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Solange man nicht in die Rückspiegel gucken muss.


----------



## sadburai (11. Juli 2009)

So aus dem Sauerland wieder zurück und genug von Weibern auf'm Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das ein Citroen?
> 
> Und... Probleme mit der Netzwerkverbindung?



Das ist ein GT-By Citroen Concept. Das Auto wurde für ein Spiel erfunden. Also das gab es in der Realität nicht. Citroen war davon so beeindruckt das sie es in echt gebaut haben. Es fährt auch, also ist kein Showcar.
Ich habe keine Netzwerkprobleme, auch wenn es das Symbol in der Tray anzeigt. Windows eben


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> So aus dem Sauerland wieder zurück und genug von Weibern auf'm Desktop...



Hast du den Wallpaper selber gemacht? Könntest sowas auch in Orange/schwarz machen? wär super.. oder kennt jemand nen wallpaper mit orangenen/schwarzen farben?


----------



## sadburai (11. Juli 2009)

ne ich habe das net selber gemacht... habe ich gegoogelt aber ich habe auch schon versucht es in rot/pink hinzukriegen... habe aber keine ahnung von photoshop  vllt kann das ja jemand anders...


----------



## The Killer (11. Juli 2009)

in PS öffnen dann auf die Ebene dann STRG+ALT+U und dann bei "färben" haken hint und mit Reglern Spielen ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Eindach das Wallpaper zu The Killer hinschicken.
Er macht das bestimmt für dich.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

Und das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:
Ok ist jetzt nicht grade schön =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Hier auch mal mein neues was jetzt auch bleibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Missbrauche diesen Post mal


----------



## The Killer (11. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eindach das Wallpaper zu The Killer hinschicken.
> Er macht das bestimmt für dich.



Rischtösch 

btw mein Aktuelles Wallpaper ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei intresse am Original  oder dem WP einfach PN wer mag sogar 
mit Wunsch augenfarbe


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

Das ja doof das da sein komischer Player mit drauf ist, aber ansonsten schauts doch super aus GhostAdmin? Kannst du des bittein 1920x1600 hochladen? Oder auch wer anders der das kann. Wäre echt klasse...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

wie heißt denn das Wallpaper?
Dann kann man das original verändern, was ja sinnvoller ist.


----------



## sadburai (11. Juli 2009)

http://www.javabeats.fm/www/images/content/javabeats_wallpaper01.jpg


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

hey danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> hey danke.


 
Genau, jetzt an The Killer schicken und er schlossert es dir hin.
Einfach mal 'ne PN an ihn senden.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

GhostAdmin war schneller, wers auch will ---> zu meinen Profilnachrichten schaun... oder mom... hier habt ihrs 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...desktop-thread-javabeats_dafranks-edition.jpg

Vielen Dank an GhostAdmin


----------



## Hai0815 (12. Juli 2009)

oder wers bissi dunkler haben will


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

@hai das orange triffts perfekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (12. Juli 2009)

@Uziflator : würdest du verraten wo du das Wallpaper her hast, oder es uppen? wäre echt super


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> @Uziflator : würdest du verraten wo du das Wallpaper her hast, oder es uppen? wäre echt super




Sowas ist des öfteren mal bei OS-informer


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

Warum sehen die Weiber in den PC Spielen immer so heiß aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

@Quanti
Weil die Hauptzielgruppe männlich ist.


----------



## Tomatensaft (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (12. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer:

die Docks sind normalerweise ausgeblendet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2009)

hier auch mal mein aktueller, Taskbar oben is ausgeblendet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

Sieht n1 aus... aber was ist das für ein tool, das sie ganzen systeminfos anzeigt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2009)

hehe danke, das Tool ist das Sidebar Plugin von Everest - funzt zum Glück auch mit Windows 7


----------



## Hai0815 (12. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> @hai das orange triffts perfekt



Freut mich das ich helfen konnte...
Dann sind meine bescheidenen PS Kenntnisse doch nicht umsonst 

Gruß 
Hai

anbei mal noch der Desktop von meinem kleinen Schatz...


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

Joa sieht echt gut aus hai... wo finde ich denn das everest sidebar gadget?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2009)

schau mal bei dir ins Profil ich habs da rein geschrieben wegen OT


----------



## Hai0815 (12. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Joa sieht echt gut aus hai... wo finde ich denn das everest sidebar gadget?



hab dir was ins Profil gebissen  
da hab ich meine gadgets her...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle die Weibliche Personen auf dem Desktop haben Singles sind. Denn wer ne Freundin hat, wird sowas nicht nötig haben und die Freundin wird auch schimpfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle die Weibliche Personen auf dem Desktop haben Singles sind. Denn wer ne Freundin hat, wird sowas nicht nötig haben und die Freundin wird auch schimpfen


Aber was ist, wenn die Frau als Hintergrund dir richtige Freundin ist?
Schlimm wird´s erst, wenn einer Männer als Hintergrung hat.

€: habe gleich mal meinen mit angehangen, damit ich mich gleich ausschließe


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn die Frau als Hintergrund dir richtige Freundin ist?
> Schlimm wird´s erst, wenn einer Männer als Hintergrung hat.


 
Oder schnelle Autos. 
Was das wohl kompensieren soll....


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich will mehr Desktops und weniger Text sehen



Da haste deinen Desktop


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

Leute mir ist etwas sehr sehr komisches passiert 
Hab vorhin meinen in den Energiesparmodus versetzt, n paar Stunden später wieder aufgeweckt und es kam ein Bluescreen^^ Nichts dabei gedacht und reset gemacht, als ich dann im Windows war hatte ich folgendes Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein altes Hintergrundbild, in meinem letzten Post zu sehen, war weg und stattdessen fand ich diesen vor. Das komische ist, ich habe ein solches Bild nicht auf meinem Rechner  Kann mir das nicht erklären...


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Juli 2009)

Hier:
Ich vergöttere Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja auch ein Problem, daswegen mehr als einmal in dieser Woche


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Leute mir ist etwas sehr sehr komisches passiert
> Hab vorhin meinen in den Energiesparmodus versetzt, n paar Stunden später wieder aufgeweckt und es kam ein Bluescreen^^ Nichts dabei gedacht und reset gemacht, als ich dann im Windows war hatte ich folgendes Bild
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Fall für PCGH in Gefahr(Siehe aktuelle Ausgabe mit dem CPU Lüfter.)
Da tun einem die Augen weh.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn mein Laptop schon nix taugt dann wenigstens dazu um mein Wallpaper genauer anzustarren ,an ihr ist steckt wirklich mehr als sie denkt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Laptop schon nix taugt dann wenigstens dazu um mein Wallpaper genauer anzustarren ,an ihr ist steckt wirklich mehr als sie denkt


Megan Fox ist Heiß!!!

Ist das Windows 2000/ME?


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Jo du sagst es, sie ist echt nen Traum

Jep ,ist Win 2000
Näheres zu Hardware findest du im Laber-Thread oder hier klick


----------



## Clastron (14. Juli 2009)

So mal meiner wieder, einwenig umgestalltet  
Das 2 ist das jetzige


----------



## Monocus (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2009)

Eines DER Wahrzeichen meiner Heimatstadt


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Hier mein neues Wallpaper 
Ich finde ihn auch wunderschön


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Also das sieht ganz schön..... ugly aus


----------



## Clastron (14. Juli 2009)

einwenig abwechslung schadet nie (Landwirtschafts simulator)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Wallpaper
> Ich finde ihn auch wunderschön


 
Mach mal die Icons auf dem Desktop kleiner.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

hmm,nee so sieht es etwas bunter aus


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2009)

hier mal noch meiner vom Notebook (und falls die Frage aufkommt ich bin männlich und hetero, wegens der Farbe  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> hier mal noch meiner vom Notebook (und falls die Frage aufkommt ich bin männlich und hetero, wegens der Farbe  )


 
Du bist halt ein Frauenversteher.


----------



## Tomatensaft (15. Juli 2009)

mal wieder was schönes

http://www.imgwelt.de/uploads/GEL90833ME4.png


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Juli 2009)

@eubeumel
Wer ist das denn sry das ich frage,aber iwie kommt di emir so unbekasnnt vor ?!


----------



## computertod (15. Juli 2009)

mein Praktikums PC


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2009)

"Die Echtheit dieser Windows-Kopie wurde noch nicht bestätigt" - auch nich schlecht 

@ATIFan22: Fragen kost doch nix, also nix mit entschuldigen oder so  Ja würde mich auch wundern, wenn sie hier viele kennen würden -> klück müch

@quantenslipstream: so könnte man es auch sehen


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Juli 2009)

Aso ,okay danke 
Aso ,jo pop ist net so meien Welt , ich bin halt ein blueser

Aso mein Vista Hintergrund :
Der Ausblick ist schön,weiß jdm wie die Schauspielerin heißt , ich habe neulich bei nen DVD abend mal D.O.A geglotzt , daher das Wallpaper .


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Juli 2009)

Naja , iwie habe ich hier 2 post ,wäre ein Mod so gütig diesen zu entf .


----------



## BigBubby (16. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aso ,okay danke
> Aso ,jo pop ist net so meien Welt , ich bin halt ein blueser
> 
> Aso mein Vista Hintergrund :
> Der Ausblick ist schön,weiß jdm wie die Schauspielerin heißt , ich habe neulich bei nen DVD abend mal D.O.A geglotzt , daher das Wallpaper .



DOA: Dead or Alive (2006) 
da wirst du sie rausfinden können


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Juli 2009)

danke Holly Valance
Naja , gut das sie geren wenig Klamotschken trägt ,d ahabe ich ja noch nen paar wallpaper zu Auswahl 
Holly Valance - Google Bilder


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juli 2009)

so dann poste ich auch mal wieder rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Juli 2009)

Wer ist das wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juli 2009)

kennst du nicht Eva Padberg? ( deutsches Supermodel)


----------



## superman1989 (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Juli 2009)

Jo ,abner ich finde das Wallpaper schon äußerst geil ,einfach gar nix ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aso mein Vista Hintergrund :
> Der Ausblick ist schön,weiß jdm wie die Schauspielerin heißt , ich habe neulich bei nen DVD abend mal D.O.A geglotzt , daher das Wallpaper .


 
Kann das sein, dass das Bild irgendwie verzerrt ist?  



Jeezy schrieb:


> so dann poste ich auch mal wieder rein


 
Was ihr immer mit euren Weibern habt.

Außerdem haben die zuviel an.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß ,aber ich hatte mal eins von Megan Fox, nicht das was ich gepostet hatte wo sie nur ne Wolldecke hatte die was verdeckte, da hat sich meine Mutter tierisch drüber aufgeregt.

Daher halte ich das in grenzen .

Jo ,hast Recht,liegt daran das ich nen 4:3 Moni habe,aber ne 16:9 Auflösung .
Habe ich einfach deswegen gemacht,weil bei Win 7 die Schrift bei 1024x768 sehr pixelig aussieht , warum weiß ich auch nicht , ja ich habe 96 Dpi eingestellt ,da habe ich die Auflösung zu 1366x768 geändert .
dann war das Problem behoben,damit ich nicht immer an meinen Bildschirm rumfumeln muss um dann dei schwarzen Balken weg zu kriegen ,habe ich einfach dort die Auflösung auch erhöht .


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ,aber ich hatte mal eins von Megan Fox, nicht das was ich gepostet hatte wo sie nur ne Wolldecke hatte die was verdeckte, da hat sich meine Mutter tierisch drüber aufgeregt.



Das wäre meiner Mutter scheisegal, das ist das gute am Erwachsen auser der andern 90% Schei.sse am Erwachsen sein.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Juli 2009)

Taj ,nur bin ich noch nen großer Teen ,aber noch nicht volljährig,wobei das sicher als FSK 6 durchgegangen wäre.
Ich sehe das eh eher als BIo an .


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juli 2009)

so mein neuer wer den größten Unterschied zu meinem alten findet bekommt nen Keks  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 15  
Grad geworden


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows XP ist frisch, da ich Windows 7 plattgemacht habe

mal sehen, ob die alten Programme und Spiele noch funktioniert


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich bin 15
> Grad geworden



Ach deshalb die ganzen Frauenbilder.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ach deshalb die ganzen Frauenbilder.



 so wirds wohl sein


----------



## netwizzard (19. Juli 2009)

und mal wieder einen von mir:


----------



## CeresPK (20. Juli 2009)

OK ein kleines Update meinerseits (neue Icons und Hintergrund)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. Juli 2009)

daist ja gar kein Impreza drauf


----------



## CeresPK (20. Juli 2009)

gint keine schönen in 1080p


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2009)

So hier mal mein Zweit-PC Desktop.


----------



## Vln_Thomas (20. Juli 2009)

Mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyphermax (20. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Proggi nutzt du da?


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juli 2009)

Das ist bestimmt Rocketdock mit dem Stack Docklet


----------



## cyphermax (21. Juli 2009)

Was ist das und wo bekommt man das?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

*hust*
Bilderthread..*hust*
Google *hust hust*
.....


BTT:
Meine neue Landschaft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal..... ***"*"*"*"*
"


----------



## Clastron (21. Juli 2009)

Shooter:   könntest du mir mal das Wallpaper schicken? ^^ währe net danke


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

@ eXtremeOC.exe

Einfach Vista nachmachen wollen ne,,


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2009)

Habs hier rumliegen, arbeite aber lieber mit XP. Einzig das Design gefällt mir an Vista und deswegen hab ichs mir raufgemacht, da es besser in mein gesamt Design passt. Aber Vista kommt bei mir nie als OS rein


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

eXtremeOC.exe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer



Ist die Leiste oben Rocketdock?


----------



## Jeezy (21. Juli 2009)

jap isse


----------



## Tomatensaft (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (21. Juli 2009)

Bioshock FTW!!

Was hastn du fürn Mediaplayer?
ist das winamp?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

Ja ist es, auch unschwer am Logo in der Taskleiste zu erkennen


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin im mom etwas unschlüüsig 
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen nen hübschen girl oder was anderen entscheiden , da habe ich die einfachste Lösung gewählt


----------



## Shooter (22. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich bin im mom etwas unschlüüsig
> Ich kann mich nicht zwischen nen hübschen girl oder was anderen entscheiden , da habe ich die einfachste Lösung gewählt




ää....
Das ist echt nen super desktop !!


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Juli 2009)

Tja , was findet ihr den besser, denkt jetzt mal mit dem Kopf ,fällt mir manchmal auch schwer 
ODer soll ich einfach bei meinen sagen wir neutralen wallpaper bleiben .


----------



## Tomatensaft (22. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> Bioshock FTW!!
> 
> Was hastn du fürn Mediaplayer?
> ist das winamp?


genau der, winamp^^


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Jaha, der is fett geoced auf 2 GHz 
Außerdem läuft ja nix fas nix im Hintergrund, nur der ganze ASUS Krempel und die Standardsachen


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

UI *******, dann ist der jetzt ja nur noch 30 % vonder Geschwindigkeit meines Athlon Xp 2200+ entfernt, ******* muss der schnell sein .


----------



## RedoX (23. Juli 2009)

Bitte... redet nicht so schlecht... is ja nur ein Notebook xD
Und es sind 2.18 Ghz xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

Wir ,bzw. ich reden schlecht über ghosts atom,also nicht über dein Notebook,ich habe einen 495 Mhz 8 es sollten 500 sein  ) Celeron ,also sind die 2,2 GHz schon gar nicht mal schlecht ^^


----------



## RedoX (23. Juli 2009)

Lesen muss man können *schande über mich*


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Ahja Bild weg oder was.. Wars nicht schön genug?..


----------



## Xrais (23. Juli 2009)

*Arbeits Pc*


----------



## RedoX (23. Juli 2009)

So 2. Versuch... habe nun alle Images und sachen, die auf Ilegalität schliessen könnten entfernt... wenn doch noch etwas da wäre, wäre das ein sehr grosses Pech meinerseits -.-

naja hier nochmals  das BIld xD inzwischen mit neuem Background

Hinweis: 
uTorrent ist Installiert um die neue Linux distribution zu downloaden, Cryptload benutze ich um Freeware und Freeware Online Game Clients von Rapidshare zu laden und in der datei die Harry Potter Keys heisst sind Cheats drinn!
Alles klar nun?


----------



## Clastron (23. Juli 2009)

Auch mal meiner wieder


----------



## Jeezy (23. Juli 2009)

Hier meiner!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (23. Juli 2009)

schade, das man nichts sieht


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

mal wieder'n neuer bei mir, zum Glück gabs die Woche neue Fotos im Netz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2009)

heiß!


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

freut mich wenns euch gefällt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> schade, das man nichts sieht


 
Irgendwie ein Bug beim Upload. 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> mal wieder'n neuer bei mir, zum Glück gabs die Woche neue Fotos im Netz


 
Ihr mit euren Weibern.... 
Aber seeeehr lecker.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Juli 2009)

Jo ,ist ein schöner Ausblick,über den sich meine mum schon wieder aufregt 
Aber trotzdem ,sie schaut als ob sie gerne vernacht werden will.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Jo ,ist ein schöner Ausblick,über den sich meine mum schon wieder aufregt



was macht denn deine Mutter immer in deinem Zimmer?^^ Solange mind. 5% Stoff vorhanden sind, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich denke ich 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ,sie schaut als ob sie gerne vernacht werden will.



Das ist natürlich je nach Phantasie des Betrachters Auslegungssache


----------



## AMD_Killer (25. Juli 2009)

Hier hab ich mal meinen Desktop rein gestellt.
Der eine Moni is nur da damit ich alles im Blick hab.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> was macht denn deine Mutter immer in deinem Zimmer?^^ Solange mind. 5% Stoff vorhanden sind, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich denke ich
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich je nach Phantasie des Betrachters Auslegungssache



Meiner Mutter wärs lieber ich pap mir das Logo meienr schule als wallpaper
Ach ,ich finde bis 0 % auch okay, aber meiner mutter sieht das etwas anders, dann muss ich immer erklären wieso da son en Frau hinkommt,ich versuche dann imemr zu sagen das es ein böser Virus sei
Klappt nicht mehr wirklich .

Mein Wallpaper auf meinen neuen PC ^^
Diesmal was von Bleach ,schade das es kein gutes Bild mit <5 % Stoff von Kaname gibt 
er sieht auch aus als wenn er jdm. vernaschen möchte

Käptain der 10. einheit


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Meiner Mutter wärs lieber ich pap mir das Logo meienr schule als wallpaper


naja das hätte ja cuh was, aber sowas gibts ja meist nur in "bescheidener" Qualität =D


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ach ,ich finde bis 0 % auch okay, aber meiner mutter sieht das etwas anders, dann muss ich immer erklären wieso da son en Frau hinkommt,ich versuche dann imemr zu sagen das es ein böser Virus sei
> Klappt nicht mehr wirklich .


lol, schlechte Ausrede, aber naja mach dir doch kein Kopp. Das mit den 0% - naja ein wenig sollte nach meinem Geschmack schon noch verhüllt sein, sonst machts ja gar keinen Spaß 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Diesmal was von Bleach ,schade das es kein gutes Bild mit <5 % Stoff von Kaname gibt



Hmm naja da gibts schon ein paar, ob die gut sind ist Ansichtssache, sind natürlich nicht ganz offiziell^^, die müsst ich auch in den Tiefen meiner Festplatte wiederfinden können falls du Interesse hast 

Asso ja und noch mein aktueller vom NB, nich dass das heir als OT gewertet wird 

Ich liebe diese Serie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Juli 2009)

Also meine Mutter fragt immer nur, woher ich die Bilder habe. Ob die viel an haben, ist ihr eigentlich egal.

So, da ich gestern Transformers-Die Rache im Kino gesehen habe und Megan Fox noch geiler aussah als in Teil 1 musste das Wallpaper erstmal her (PS: Die beiden Filme sind sowas von geil!)


----------



## k-b (25. Juli 2009)

Weiß ja nich was ihr für kaputte Familienverhältnisse habt, aber meine Mutter hat meinen Desktop seit 16 Jahren noch netmal gesehen. Ein großteil der Zeit wohnte ich sogar noch daheim


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^Bei mir ist das prob eher das ihn meine Kids nicht sehen dürfen

Aber der hier ist ja noch ganz nice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Weiß ja nich was ihr für kaputte Familienverhältnisse habt, aber meine Mutter hat meinen Desktop seit 16 Jahren noch netmal gesehen. Ein großteil der Zeit wohnte ich sogar noch daheim



Was ist denn ein daran ein kaputtes Familienverhältnis, wenn die Eltern mal im Zimmer vorbeischauen? Das "kaputt" sehe ich da eher bei dir, wenn deine Eltern seit 16 Jahren nichts davon gesehen haben.


----------



## k-b (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist gegenseitiger Respekt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber der hier ist ja noch ganz nice


Danke, jetzt sind mir wieder beide Mundwinkel aufgerissen.


----------



## Tomatensaft (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das ist gegenseitiger Respekt.



Sorry aber ich finde es absulut normal, wenn die Eltern ab und zu nachschaun was ihre kleinen am PC treiben 

@Tomatensaft guter Musikgeschmack 

Meinen Desktop finde ich im moment mehr als extrem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich finde es absulut normal, wenn die Eltern ab und zu nachschaun was ihre kleinen am PC treiben


 
Besonders bei der Menge an Icons.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (29. Juli 2009)

I will au ma wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. Juli 2009)

Die will ich haben.UNBEDINGT!!!
Megan Fox ist echt das gesabber wert!


----------



## .Mac (29. Juli 2009)

Mal ein neuer, diesmal bisschen was farbiges.


Spoiler



***


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Juli 2009)

what,wieso ist mein neuer da noch nicht  den habe ich doch gepostet


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> what,wieso ist mein neuer da noch nicht  den habe ich doch gepostet


 
Dann musst du mal die Auflösung vergrößern. 
2x5 Pixel ist eben kaum zu sehen.


----------



## Shady (30. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Die will ich haben.UNBEDINGT!!!
> Megan Fox ist echt das gesabber wert!



Hier gibt's ihn.


----------



## Jeezy (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Haus.Mein Auto.Mein Rasen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Juli 2009)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

Das wichtigste Icon ist wohl.... Left4Dead


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, aber zusammen mit Fallout 3


----------



## Tobi209 (31. Juli 2009)

hallo jetzt habe ich einen neuen monitor und darum auch gleich mal ein neuen desktop


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2009)

Mal meiner. Original is er 1440X900.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

So, endlich von meinem 19" Röhrenmonitor zu einem Flatron 22" Wide gewechselt Auflösung ist jetzt 1650x1080^^ Und natürlich einen Lamborghini als Hintergrund Was denn sonst


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

Tobi209 schrieb:


> hallo jetzt habe ich einen neuen monitor und darum auch gleich mal ein neuen desktop



der sieht geil, wusste gar net, dass man nen Seat so gut in Szene setzen kann. Fährst den auch? ;D


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Juli 2009)

mein neuer aus meien HTPC ,der als mein Anime rechner geused wird ,nun auch wieder mit AMD IGP anstatt der geforce ,da diese doch zu laut war.
Ich glotz zwar gerade kein bleach ,aber wat solls
Der Ausblick ist immer schön


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

HTPC mit 4:3 Auflösung?^^ Aber sonst chic


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Juli 2009)

Mein HTPC istn bissen anders,der ist noch im Bau ^^
Naja ,der Monitor ist nur ne Übergangslösung,bis ich meine Mutter endlich überzeugt habe sich nen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen 
Aber da unser mittlerweile schon ein paar Macken hat wird das nicht mehr lange dauern 
Wobei meine Mutter möchte einen unter 30 " ,weil das andere zu groß wäre ,das ist eindeutig die falsche Einstellung ,aber auf mich will sie ja nicht hören


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Mein HTPC istn bissen anders,der ist noch im Bau ^^
> Naja ,der Monitor ist nur ne Übergangslösung,bis ich meine Mutter endlich überzeugt habe sich nen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen
> Aber da unser mittlerweile schon ein paar Macken hat wird das nicht mehr lange dauern
> Wobei meine Mutter möchte einen unter 30 " ,weil das andere zu groß wäre ,das ist eindeutig die falsche Einstellung ,aber auf mich will sie ja nicht hören



xD das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Unserer hatte auch schon Macken, mein vater wollte auch keinen großen holen, naja zum Glück ist er dann doch etwas technikbesessen, und ich konnte ihn überreden. Sind zwar nun "nur" 32", aber wir sitzen recht nah davor, da wäre zu groß schon wieder net gut, und er hat Ambilight (und ich liebe es). Also schwenkst du dann später auf 1080p um? Was haste denn für Hardware in dem HTPC, wenn du sagst AMD IGP, sicher 780G/790GX oder so?!?


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2009)

so muss das^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Juli 2009)

Hintergrund gewechselt und Aquaero Gadget hinzugefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2009)

@ JonnyB1989 hab mal ne frage wie heistn die obere Leiste bei dir oder wo kann ich mir das Downloaden?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Juli 2009)

Zur Zeit hab ich Object Dock oben die Seitlich is Rocket Dock. 
Für die Icon Balls musst du die Suchfunktion bei WinCustomize nach Game Icons Fragen.


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2009)

Thx für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2009)

Da Spam böse ist, wurden gerade 11 belanglose Kommentare und Diskussionsbeiträge entsorgt.

Dies ist ein Bilderthread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi209 (31. Juli 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> der sieht geil, wusste gar net, dass man nen Seat so gut in Szene setzen kann. Fährst den auch? ;D


 

leider noch nicht ich muss da noch überzeugungs arbeit bei der frau leisten


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Juli 2009)

Joa hier mal ein Update... 
Hat jemand noch mehr surf Wallpaper ?

Edit neues Bild 
Warum kann man hier nur ein Bild hochladen ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

wie jetzt, ich habs zwar noch nie ausprobiert aber ich glaube schon, dass man wie überall mehrere Bilder hochladen kann, oder?!?


----------



## frajen (1. August 2009)

so auch mal wider nen bissel neu gemacht


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

das links müsste aber nicht sein^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

aus aktuellem anlass


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

So, mein Desktop für abends steht^^ Gestern Abend selber gemacht, komplett ohne Bearbeitung so gut geworden


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> wie jetzt, ich habs zwar noch nie ausprobiert aber ich glaube schon, dass man wie überall mehrere Bilder hochladen kann, oder?!?



Kann man auch.

@frajen Hübsches Wallpaper


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> So, mein Desktop für abends steht^^ Gestern Abend selber gemacht, komplett ohne Bearbeitung so gut geworden



Ich seh nur schwarz... ach und ein bisschen weis


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Ist ja das gute^^ Abends blenden meine Lambos immer gewaltig, da ist das sehr angenehm für die Augen


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Bei dir läuft GTA4 *heul* Bei mir nach dem Patchen nicht mehr..


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Oh jo ,fettes sys


----------



## Tom3004 (1. August 2009)

Die Postings eben werden eh entfernt


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

Haste endlich ein paar Surferwallpaper gefunden?^^


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Haste endlich ein paar Surferwallpaper gefunden?^^



Der eine knallt sich Billabong aufm Desktop der andere zieht es an


----------



## Tom3004 (1. August 2009)

Ich zieh es auch an... 
Ich geh Kitesurfen  
Aber habt ihr nochmehr?


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich zieh es auch an...
> Ich geh Kitesurfen
> Aber habt ihr nochmehr?



Ne, ich ziehs nur an 

Beim Sport orientiere ich mich mehr an MB und Joggen. Obwohl schwimmen auch cool ist


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Dieser Weg... wird kein leichter sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (1. August 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate noch ziemlich frisch installiert, der Desktop wird sich aber bald füllen 
Einmal mit Fences on und einmal off


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Ja wo sind denn die ganzen Icons


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

also ich vertete ja immer noch den Standpunkt - je weniger desto besser


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Wofür ist denn der Desktop da wenn nicht für Icons?


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

So auf Anfrage von Da-Frank


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

Um mal von den ganzen Browserfenstern und Dokumenten abzulenken und einfach mal die Aussicht zu genießen  Icons pack ich entweder ins Startmenü oder seit Windows 7 in die Schnellstartleiste.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Hey danke Sesfontain hübscher desk  EVGA FTW !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (2. August 2009)

Das ist kein Laberthread. Wer hier während der Schulferien nochmal spamt, kriegt einen Punkt - und zwar für jedes sinnlose Posting.

Desweiteren gehts hier um Desktops - nicht um Wallpaper.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. August 2009)

Hier mein aktueller ,ich hatte ihn aber schon vor boss,hab nur vergessen ihn zu posten  


@k-b Was ist wenn dei betreffende Person das harte Schicksal hat und dann schon wieder zur Schule muss ?


----------



## BigBubby (2. August 2009)

Ich bin student ich habe keine Ferien. Dazu hat jedes Bundesland zu anderen Zeiten Ferien...

@ATIFan22. ein wenig verpixelt der Hintergrund oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## netwizzard (2. August 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/desktop02.08.09bynetwi7awa.jpg


----------



## Da_Frank (2. August 2009)

Neues OS --> Windows 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. August 2009)

Wo ist den das Build 7100 Zeichen @ DaFrank


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Hinter der Taskleiste versteckt


----------



## Tom3004 (2. August 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier sieht das aber anders aus ! Nichts hinter der Taskleiste


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2009)

Hmm, also bei mir wird das auch hinter der Taskbar versteckt wenn ich sie runterziehe (wollte ich gleich mal ausprobieren^^).


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

Für solche Fälle gibts ein kleines Programm, das das Wasserzeichen entfernt.
Frag mich doch mal, wenn du es haben willst.


----------



## emmaspapa (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibts ein kleines Programm, das das Wasserzeichen entfernt.
> Frag mich doch mal, wenn du es haben willst.



Frag mich doch mal was ich gleich mache  . Ruhe im Karton, das ist hier nicht der richtige Platz dafür ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Frag mich doch mal was ich gleich mache  . Ruhe im Karton, das ist hier nicht der richtige Platz dafür ....


 
Deswegen habe ich doch den Grinsemann dahinter gesetzt.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. August 2009)

Pssst... habt ihr noch nicht von unserm Clan gehört? Wir haben Windows 7 gehackt^^
Außerdem hab ich n 7600 win 7


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2009)

Jaja die Hacker...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls man es nicht lesen kann: ist Build 7750,5


----------



## Da_Frank (3. August 2009)

wo haste denn die schon her?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2009)

Hat mir Steve Ballmer gestern per Eilpost gebracht , so will nich wieder spammen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

Das sich immer alle diese angeblich fertigen RTM-Versionen saugen müssen, wartet doch mal ab ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2009)

Ne war Spaß is nur die RC von der Uni, also 7100


----------



## sadburai (4. August 2009)

Mein August Deskop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ne war Spaß is nur die RC von der Uni, also 7100



schon kla  dann bin ich mit meinem 7600 wohl der aktuellste 

Allerdings hab ich n Problem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht welche Version du da hast aber ich habe den normalen RC mit 7100^^
Hier auch gleich mal ein Beweisfoto Bild ist übrigens wieder selber geschossen^^


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

Du hast hübsche Fingernägel muss ich sagen


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

HAHA Da hat sich eher meine Frau mühe gegeben


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

> HAHA Da hat sich eher meine Frau mühe gegeben


Und hat dir die Nägel lackiert?


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA Ich habe auch so schöne Fingernägel Alle Frauen sind neidisch auf meine natürlichen French Nails


----------



## FlyKilla (4. August 2009)

Ich hab mal die Graka übertaktet. Mal gucken was noch zu retten ist.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA Ich habe *auch *so schöne Fingernägel Alle Frauen sind neidisch auf meine natürlichen French Nails



Auch? Nicht rausreden, sind doch deine


----------



## N1lle (6. August 2009)

Muh........


----------



## Two-Face (6. August 2009)

So, jetz bin ich an der Reihe


----------



## Astaroth (7. August 2009)

Relativ unspektakulär.


----------



## GLaDOS (8. August 2009)

bis zu episode 3 ist es noch sooo weit  xD  ( ob es evtl. doch die Portal gun geben wird? ^^)


----------



## Da_Frank (8. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. August 2009)

Hab nurnoch n Papierkorb dazu


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner.


----------



## punTo (9. August 2009)

So, hier mal meine beiden aktuelen vom PC und Notebok.
Ich kann leider nicht mehr meine alten screens finden wo ich noch richtig aktiv war in desktop- tuning aber es endette dann mit einem perfekt aussehendem aber kaputtem BS.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (9. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop. Auf alle Fälle schön aufgeräumt^^


edit: ich stell auch mal das Original rein


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2009)

AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Desktop. Auf alle Fälle schön aufgeräumt^^



hast du zum dem eine quelle? am besten noch in höherer auflösung?


----------



## Da_Frank (9. August 2009)

Hab ihm dazu auch schon eine PM geschrieben, aber leider hat er es nicht...


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (9. August 2009)

Ich kann leider nur mit einer Auflösung von mickrigen 1024*768 dienen. Einfach mal bei google "eye drops water" eintippen und schauen aber eine höhere Auflösung wird man glaube ich nicht finden, sorry.


----------



## kreids (9. August 2009)

das ist meiner zur zeit.

mfg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. August 2009)

Hier is mein Desktop!


----------



## punTo (11. August 2009)

Hier mein Neuer auf dem Notebook, nach meiner Aufräumaktion


----------



## Shooter (11. August 2009)

hier....


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. August 2009)

Denn gibbet auch mal meinen zu sehen

Is von meinem Mac Pro, immer schön aufgeräumt und Sauber^^


----------



## Da_Frank (12. August 2009)

Schön und im Forum hochgeladen sähe es noch besser aus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

Wozu er wohl den Ordner "Serials" braucht


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (12. August 2009)

lol wo du recht hast hast du recht xDD


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

Wie heißt die Dame? Michelle Marsh?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Clastron (14. August 2009)

So mal meiner wieder


----------



## Da_Frank (14. August 2009)

Irgendwie hat der sich nicht viel verändert seit dem letzten update...


----------



## Dustin91 (14. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der sich nicht viel verändert seit dem letzten update...


Das sehe ich anders.
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread


----------



## Da_Frank (14. August 2009)

Sry dann war mir das Bild noch vom Grafikkarten Bilderthread im Kopf...


----------



## Clastron (14. August 2009)

kein Problem


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. August 2009)

Hmm kenn ich doch i.wo her xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Clastron (14. August 2009)

achja *lach*


----------



## Da_Frank (15. August 2009)

Ja genau -.- Dann wars von The Ghost.. aber ich wusste ich hab schonmal nen desk mit dem bild gesehn


----------



## Boardi05 (15. August 2009)

Mal wieder n Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (15. August 2009)

hey...
könntest du mir viilt den hintergrund  per pn oder hier online stelllen?

Gruß Th3 GhOst


----------



## sadburai (15. August 2009)

interfacelift.com


----------



## Th3 GhOst (15. August 2009)

schanke dön ^^


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Die Seite ist fantastisch! Danke


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2009)

Netbook mit Win 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> interfacelift.com



Gefällt mir, da gibt es ja sogar brauchbare Triple-Screen Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. August 2009)

Machst du mal ein Bild in echt.. mit dem Wallpaper?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. August 2009)

jop interfacelift ist echt ne gute seite

will auch 3 bildschirme haben


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Ich habe auch eine gute Seite. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie die andere aber perfekt für Autofreaks^^ Seriouswheels.com, I love it


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Machst du mal ein Bild in echt.. mit dem Wallpaper?


Nicht mit dem gleichen Bild, aber das sind die Monitore(mit ner Schrottkamera fotografiert) und aufgeräumt hab ich seitdem auch nicht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...e-der-schreibtisch-thread-51.html#post1008153


----------



## sadburai (15. August 2009)

Hier mein neuer alter Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnowmanSW (15. August 2009)

Das ist dann mal meiner.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. August 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder rumgetüddelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. August 2009)

Pünktlich zum Abendessen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (15. August 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer alter Desktop


Wie setzt du die Sidebar Gadgets so " wie in den Hintergrund" ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. August 2009)

Hier mein neuer HTPC Hintergrund

@Tom ,wo schaust du denn hin ,das Bild hat doch schon eine Person die im Vordergrund steht


----------



## sadburai (15. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie setzt du die Sidebar Gadgets so " wie in den Hintergrund" ?



Der Kalender ist kein Gadget sondern Rainlender mit Static-Skin (oder so) und von Haus aus transparent. 

Ansonsten einfach Rechtsklick auf normale Sidebar-Gadgets (in meinem Fall das skins-be Gadget) und Undursichtigkeit runterstellen...

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Transparenz sind:

Viel cooler ist das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foobar2000 mit Xchange 3

Edit:*** v3.0.1 by ~Br3tt on deviantART[/url]


----------



## Da_Frank (15. August 2009)

foobar hab ich auch, aber bei so nem geilen Skinn kann ich nich mithalten.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2009)

Vom iPod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sollte auch gelten


----------



## EyeForce (16. August 2009)

das ist mein desktop nach dem ich gestern meinen samsung 2443bw bekommen habe^^

PS: mein desktop wird immer nach 2tagen genau so voll

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. August 2009)

hey hey, ganz ruhig, denk dran, dass direkt verlinkte Bilder nur 900px breit und 800 px hoch sein dürfen, ändere das lieber 

Sonst ganz chic, aber für mich zu vollgemüllt =D


----------



## computertod (16. August 2009)

mach mal das bild kleiner 

mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2009)

Ist sicher nur ne doku 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (16. August 2009)

Joa mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (17. August 2009)

Bitte nicht mekkern hab ich grad mit paint.net gemacht und bin noch voll der Anfänger deshalb is es nicht so gut geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. August 2009)

Hie mal mein neuer!Jaja,ein bisschen abgegriffenIch warte auf Wallpaper aus Crysis 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. August 2009)

Weil wir grad bei Games sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frajen (19. August 2009)

Habe auch mal wieder ne ganze menge neu gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. August 2009)

Hier mein neuster,auf meienn frisch installierten WIn xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2009)

back in black:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach Stunden der Arbeit siehts endlich so aus wie ich wollte  WP ist zum Teil selbstgemacht. Schaut euch auch mal den CPU-Verbrauch unten rechts an


----------



## joraku (19. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ... *Schaut euch auch mal den CPU-Verbrauch unten rechts an*



2,78 W?? 
Wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2009)

richtig, ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, ich hoffe es  Laut Everest und Gigabyte Tool stimmts...


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2009)

2.8W stimmt nie, glaub ich net, bei mir sind es 22W und die stimmen auch net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2009)

Ja war eher Spaß, mit diversen Tools und Rechnungen würde ich auf etwa 45W ohne Stromsparfunktionen kommen

Edit: Also ich habe mich gerade nochmal informiert - meine 8800GTS ist übertaktet und hat noch mehr Spannung drauf, verbraucht laut nVidia maximal 140Watt, und taktet sich im idle ja nicht herunter, wenn ich dann vielleicht noch 20-25Watt fürs Mainboard draufrechne, 4 RAM Module, Festplatte, Lüfter und das Netzteil reinrechne, könnte der Wert nicht mal allzu abwägig sein, gemessener Verbrauch am Stecker ist 105 Watt im Idle!

Sorry für OT!

Edit: wen das noch interessiert: Q9550 Idle Verbrauch


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2009)

bedenkte auch, dass im tower nur etwa 85% von den 105Watt ankommen. Die teile sind also noch sparsamer. Das NT nimmt sich ja auch immer 10-20%


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. August 2009)

Hier nen Update von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (21. August 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2009)

Das Wallpaper über mir kenne ich doch^^


----------



## buzty (22. August 2009)

hehe ich auch, ich habs mir nur noch n bisschen verändert weil mich das nervt das man im hintergrund n muster erkennt (die hellen punkte zb), jetzt ist das nicht mehr sooo extrem.


----------



## Mentos.DE (23. August 2009)

Meiner seiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original 1280x1024


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> sehr schön


Da ist nichts zusehen


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts zusehen



da spricht der (halb?)nackte mädchen freak^^


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> da spricht der (halb?)nackte mädchen freak^^



LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. August 2009)

hää boardi,wo sind da Audis und wo sind da die heißen Mädels,iwas stimmt da nicht xD
So mein aktueller


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baker79 (25. August 2009)

mein letztes is ja auch schon etwas länger her, daher gibts hier mal n Update:
kleine Vorschau gibts im Anhang und der Link bringt euch zur originalen Größe. (bei +5MB .png file streicken die Anhänge)
Directupload.net - Dlb52ycjt.png


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (26. August 2009)

Mein Desktop^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easteregg (26. August 2009)

mein ibm 12" tablet desktop


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. August 2009)

hier nochmal sry wg doppelpost doch ich wollte das das bild im post sichtbar ist und net nur als link

aber jetzt istd das nur in miniaturansich wie krieg ich das hin dass das so aussieht wie bei dem user über mir??


----------



## Klutten (26. August 2009)

Hier wird dir geholfen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Beachte dann aber die Breite von maximal 900 Pixel.


----------



## v3rtex (27. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (27. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (28. August 2009)

lappi...


----------



## Clastron (28. August 2009)

sieht gut aus


----------



## k-b (28. August 2009)

Weiß die, dass du Bikinibilder in Foren von ihr veröffentlichst?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. August 2009)

Mal ein Update.


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> da spricht der (halb?)nackte mädchen freak^^



Ich meinte, es ist der Desktop Thread und es könnte ja sein das er nur ein Wallpaper Postet


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

guggt euch dat mal an

360desktop | Get wide.


gefällt vieleicht einigen von euch


----------



## Jeezy (29. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Weiß die, dass du Bikinibilder in Foren von ihr veröffentlichst?


 Sie hat nichts dagegen solange es nur dieses eine Bild ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. August 2009)

@Jezzy, ist es jetzt deine Freundin?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jep ist seine^^


----------



## fr33zZe (29. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> @Jezzy, ist es jetzt deine Freundin?^^


anscheinend...


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> Sie hat nichts dagegen solange es nur dieses eine Bild ist.


Nach diesem Satz sollte, es wohl klar sein


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2009)

Hab nun auch Win 7 Ultimate x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (29. August 2009)

Seit wann ist Olivia Wilde denn Blond?


----------



## sadburai (30. August 2009)

Wenn nicht dieser blöde Kalender das Bild schänden würde, wäre das schon lange mein Hintergrund!


----------



## kelevra (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. August 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab nun auch Win 7 Ultimate x64
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Innerhalb von einem Tag den kompletten Desktop umgestaltet -.-


----------



## roadgecko (30. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Innerhalb von einem Tag den kompletten Desktop umgestaltet -.-



Ich denke doch ma stark, das es das 2. System ist


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2009)

Jop, Win 7 ist nur probeweise drauf, ich behalt zurzeit mal Vista, muss mich erst ans 7 gewöhnen.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. August 2009)

Mhm ok alles klar.


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. August 2009)

meiner mal wieder 

so geht jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

Notebook, nun auch endlich mit Win7:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

Hilary Duff? oder die komische Akomi adingens?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

Das zweite, wenn auch etwas anders geschrieben


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

Wie heißt sie nochmal?
Ist die nicht die Japanische Britney( Also jetzt nicht wegen den Exessen sondern vom Erfolg her)?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

Ayumi Hamasaki, und ja mit dem Erfolg das kommt schon so hin^^ Statistisch gesehen hat etwa jeder 2te Japaner ne Platte von ihr.

BTT


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

die ist ja genauso alt wie ich^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. September 2009)

wo habt ihr eure bilder her denn ich sammle wallpaper und ich will meine sammlung von 2000-3000 wallpapern noch erweitern


----------



## Boardi05 (1. September 2009)

Ausm inet, jahrelange sammelarbeit, mittlerweile sinds mehr als 10000 Bilder

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. September 2009)

Jab genau da hilft nur sammeln, sammeln, sammeln. Allein einer meiner Anime-Desktopordner hat 2000+ Wallpaper, einfach suchen findest imemr irgendwo was


----------



## Sight (1. September 2009)

hier meiner...

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. September 2009)

Bitte die maximalen Abmessungen von *900px Breite* und *800px Höhe* beachten! Siehe auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Am besten gleich nachtragen^^


----------



## Sight (1. September 2009)

Es tut mir leid 

aber ich sehe ein lieber Mod *schleim* hats verändert ^^


----------



## Opheliac (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nix Besonderes aber finds trotzdem schön.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. September 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> finds trotzdem schön.



Das zählt, der rest ist nebensache


----------



## Opheliac (1. September 2009)

ist halt Geschmackssache steht nicht jeder auf Darkgirls.


----------



## Jeezy (1. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Bild


Ist das nicht diese Kayleigh Pearson?


----------



## Da_Frank (1. September 2009)

@Jeezy... du scheinst dich ja mit schwach bekleideten Frauen auszukennen?


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

Mal wieder was neues^^ Den Hintergrundhabe ich vorhin selber gemacht


----------



## Da_Frank (2. September 2009)

Dein Ava sieht genauso aus wie dein Desk.... zufall ??????


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

sollte vermutlich das clanlogo o.ä. sein, daher denke ich hat er das bei beiden gemacht.


----------



## aurionkratos (2. September 2009)

Mein Lappi @ Ubuntu 9.04:


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2009)

Der RAM-Verbrauch ist der Hammer


----------



## aurionkratos (2. September 2009)

Ja, das ist schon toll - vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich an dem System schon eine ganze Weile arbeite.

Wobei das ganze nach dem reboot noch schöner ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dabei habe ich doch schon einiges im Hintergrund laufen und sämtliches "KlickiBunti" aktiviert - ist echt schon schön.


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2009)

Mein System in den letzten Atemzügen ...aktivieren lohnt nicht mehr, da es einen Knacks weg hat.

Der Hintergrund ist ein Vorgeschmack auf die nächste PCGHX-Print


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2009)

Hmm 'n Heatmaster? Schöner Test von Lüftersteuerungen wäre nicht schlecht^^ Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (3. September 2009)

[UPDATE:] mein desk mit meinem arbeitsplatz bei Nacht 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (3. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein neuer von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (4. September 2009)

Hübsch! Wo ist das?


----------



## Da_Frank (4. September 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Hübsch! Wo ist das?



Bei Ihm Zuhause


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Bei Ihm Zuhause


Bei mir Zuhause  
Der hat mir nur das Foto geklaut


----------



## k-b (4. September 2009)

Huch da war ja noch ne Seite. War auf den Arbeitsplatz bei Nacht bezogen ^^


----------



## Jeezy (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. September 2009)

Heftige Brände, hast du das fotografiert?


----------



## Jeezy (4. September 2009)

ne zum glück nicht.
aber ich war schon vor Ort.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. September 2009)

ein eher minimalsitiches wallpaper#

da ist so wenig drauf


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2009)

im vergleich zu den babesbilder sicher, hat aber stil


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. September 2009)

ja chon ich mag am liebsten bildern von städten oder industrieparks bei nacht

das sieht geil aus immer diese 1000den lichter


----------



## Dustin91 (4. September 2009)

Kapiert ihr nicht, das ihr nur 1x wöchentlich euren Desktop zeigen sollt?
Wir sind hier nicht bei Twitter.


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. September 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kapiert ihr nicht, das ihr nur 1x wöchentlich euren Desktop zeigen sollt?
> Wir sind hier nicht bei Twitter.



Ich habe überhaubt nichts dagegen, besser, als wenn ihr tagelang nichts neues kommt.


----------



## Tobi209 (4. September 2009)

also ich auch nicht von mir aus mehr mehr mehr


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

Man sollte den Zeitraum "1 Woche" nicht zu eng sehen. Der Thread ist schon alt und aufgrund der Größe des Forums sicher in etwas geänderter Form zu sehen. Ich werde Thilo mal auf den Satz im Startposting anschreiben.

Sorgt aber bitte dafür, dass das hier nicht in Spam ausartet - sprich, bitte nicht mehrmals täglich neue Desktops posten.

*Desktop bedeutet schließlich mehr als nur ein neues Hintergrundbild!!!*


----------



## Tobi209 (4. September 2009)

ok das wird gemacht


----------



## punTo (4. September 2009)

So dann hier mal mein Rechner nach meiner Aufräum-Aktion.


----------



## sadburai (5. September 2009)

Für September




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (5. September 2009)

Meiner auch mal wieder!     Jetzt mit Vista statt XP


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

Hier ist dann mal wieder meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeezy (5. September 2009)

neues Wallpaper+ neue Icons
edit: wieder alles neu
wie gefällts euch? (bitte ehrlich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@boardi:Jennifer Hawkins wallpaper - 1920x1200 image size (high resolution picture)


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2009)

@oben pls den link zum bild, wenn möglich per PN, THX

Mein tägliches Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. September 2009)

Dann wird der mr_sleeve wohl auch mal seinen aktuellen Desktop zeigen  Bevor wieder gefragt wird, das ist einfach ein scheiß normales 1680er Wallpaper mit Rocket Dock und dem AC Skin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draufklicken zum vergrößern


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Desktop! 

Darf ich fragen, wo Du den Hintergrund her hast?


----------



## Shady (6. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo Du den Hintergrund her hast?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Bzw. kannst du den Wall mal uppen?


----------



## mr_sleeve (6. September 2009)

ich hab euch den gefallen gemacht  

google ist dein Freund (bing auch)


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> ich hab euch den gefallen gemacht
> 
> google ist dein Freund (bing auch)



Thx


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Bzw. kannst du den Wall mal uppen?




für alle die denn noch nicht haben

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/img/img-images-windows-7-wallpaper-ashbal-18485.jpg


----------



## Shady (6. September 2009)

Stimmt, hätten auch selbst suchen können. Aber so ging es doch auch. 
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## roadgecko (6. September 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> für alle die denn noch nicht haben
> 
> http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/img/img-images-windows-7-wallpaper-ashbal-18485.jpg



Die Auflösung ist gerade mal für mein Handy gut genug


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

Danke danke, hier könnt ihr die Auflösung auswählen:

Windows Seven Wallpaper | Windows Seven | Computers | High Resolution & Widescreen Wallpapers


----------



## Tobi209 (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so wieder mal ein neuer von mir


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2009)

Tägliches Walli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Killer (7. September 2009)

Gestern bzw mittlerweile Vorgestern beim Blog umhosten ^^


----------



## sadburai (7. September 2009)

Es sollte mal jemand ein Tool programieren, das ein Screenshot macht, davon eine verkleinerte Kopie erstellt und die beiden Bilder bei PCGHX.de uploadet und in diesen Thread postet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Das Wallpaper ist das erste Bild, das ich mit Photoshop bearbeitet habe!


----------



## heartcell (7. September 2009)

au mal wieder was von mir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2009)

Server aus aktuellem Anlass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (9. September 2009)

mal wieder bissel aufgeräumt^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. September 2009)

Im mom ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

Auch eher was normales.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. September 2009)

Heute neu


----------



## kelevra (10. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (11. September 2009)

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. September 2009)

Nach dem sich mein 32 bit Vista verabschiedet hat, is jetzt 64 Bit angesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. September 2009)

Hier meiner
Gerade neu gemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## The Killer (12. September 2009)

Jonny das WP pls ... Hast das auch in 1920x1200 ? 

Mein neuer Vista Ultimate x64 hab mein Se7en zerballert daher wieder Vista
ist noch ganz frisch daher eigentlich nicht besonderes ^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. September 2009)

The Killer schrieb:


> Jonny das WP pls ... Hast das auch in 1920x1200 ?



Hier das WP kannst auch in der Farbe auswählen Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [HWLUXX] Desktopbilder & Wallpaper Sammelthread (5)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein neuer...


----------



## k-b (12. September 2009)

Sagt mal ist das mit dem Hintergrundbild eigentlich Mode inzwischen? Hat ja nahezu jeder eins :o


----------



## Tom3004 (12. September 2009)

Ja, viele haben das,...aber verrate mir doch mal, wie man einen Desktop ohne Hintergrundbild macht  ? 
Auch wenn der Bildschirm Blau ist, ist es ein Hintergrundbild


----------



## k-b (12. September 2009)

Nö, Blau ist ne Hintergrundfarbe aber kein Hintergrundbild. Im Namen Hintergrundbild steckt ja schon Bild drin, was impliziert, dass es ein Bild ist was da geladen wird. Wenn es natürlich ein blaues Bild ist, dann wäre das auch ein Hintergrundbild


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

Hihi ....mein Windows 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (12. September 2009)

sieht echt suber aus xD


----------



## computertod (13. September 2009)

ich bin unter die Dual Monitor User gegangen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. September 2009)

Draufklicken zum Vergrößern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. September 2009)

Ich schon wieder 
diesmal aber mit Win7 welches ich endlich mal installiert habe um bissel zu testen wie des so is 
Bitte nicht mekkern, is zwar gleiches sys aber anderes os denke mal des ok 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## kelevra (14. September 2009)

So jetzt habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen und Win7 installiert. Somit hier ein aktueller Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2009)

Ich hab Win 7 die letzten beiden Tage mal verwendet aber irgndwie passt mir das Vista besser, schon komisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (14. September 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab Win 7 die letzten beiden Tage mal verwendet aber irgndwie passt mir das Vista besser, schon komisch



hübscher wallpaper


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2009)

Leute 5 Posts ohne Bild sind schon Schmerzgrenze^^

@Topic: gleich mal was entgegensetzen  gleich mal die Leiste zeigen lassen, nicht dass wieder wer denkt es sei nur ein Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

Die ist obenrum aber schwach bestückt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Die ist obenrum aber schwach bestückt



Bei der weiblichen Anatomie ist es üblich, dass das bei einer solchen Stellung meist nach oben rutscht und in die Breite geht, wenn nicht dann ists net 100% Natur  Ich hoffe das hast du bedacht.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das hast du bedacht.



Natürlich... alles einberechnet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> lol Apple Fanboy^^



Lieber Apple als Playboy  

Hier meiner vom Ipod  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Lieber Apple als Playboy
> 
> Hier meiner vom Ipod



 Ich nehm den Playboy, macht sich besser als faules Obst


----------



## sadburai (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2009)

Mac OSX auf meinem Zweit-PC endlich läufts  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (16. September 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller


----------



## heartcell (16. September 2009)

der ist mal von meinem Aushilfs PC^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. September 2009)

mein Rocket Dock mal ein bisschen konfiguriert, neuer Desktop und aufgeräumt


----------



## Tobi209 (16. September 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller


 

man ist die breit


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. September 2009)

mein ausnahmensweise nicht guitar oder sexistischer desk


----------



## Punked (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Punked


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

Mal wieder was neues bei mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick und ich werde groß.

Musste ich leider wo anders hochladen, da das Bild für hier zu groß ist...


----------



## Nerma (19. September 2009)

Ohne jetzt alle Seiten dieses Thrads gelesen zu haben:

Funktitioniert die Software "DeskScapes" von Rocket Dock eigentlich mittlerweile mit Windows 7 RC?

Bislang war auf deren Seite immer der Hinweis vorhanden, dass es nicht geht.
Der Hinweis ist nun weg und Windows 7 ist nicht mehr erwähnt.

Hats jemand zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

RocketDock hat bei mir unter Win 7 funktioniert, habs mal ausprobiert^^
DeskScapes kenn ich nicht.


----------



## punTo (19. September 2009)

Hab jetzt auchmal unter meinem XP das Win7 Theme ausprobiert, sieht orginal auf Win7 schon besser aus aber so wirklich hauts mich nich um.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2009)

naja das original sieht um welten besser aus. Auch die ganzen Aeroeffekte fehlen dir ja in XP. Gerade die Fenstereffekte sind sehr nice, und alles kommt viel flüssiger und angenehmer rüber


----------



## sNook (20. September 2009)

Einmal meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (20. September 2009)

Schlicht und dadurch Edel.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (20. September 2009)

*Regeln:
Ständig aktualisierende Frauen und Nackige interessieren hier nich. Es geht um Desktops - um extreme Desktops und net um schnöde Wallpaper. Eine Woche Abstand zwischen den Bildern! Wenns denn wirklich sein muss das so oft zu aktualisieren.

Wer dagegen verstößt und meint öfter als mit einer Woche Abstand seinen Desktop präsentieren zu müssen, der wird mit einer roten Karte bezüglich Spam bestraft.​*


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2009)

bei mir hat die woche nur 6 tage


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. September 2009)

nicht diskutieren sonst gibts Stress da das hier ein Bilderthread ist 

anbei mein aktueller Desktop mit neuen game symbolen und nem neuen Stacket Dock  

ach ja, + neues Wallpaper


----------



## Clastron (21. September 2009)

So mal meiner wieder:


----------



## joraku (21. September 2009)

Meiner war schon lange nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2009)

Hier mal etwas selbst gemachtes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cYnd (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (21. September 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen 

--> ANGUCKEN!


----------



## Operator (21. September 2009)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas selbst gemachtes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich blind oder hast du kein Start button oder ist das gar net Windows


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder hast du kein Start button oder ist das gar net Windows


Das ist Vista, mit dem Theme "Steel And Glass". Da sieht man den Startknopf nur wenn man ihn betätigt.


----------



## TK2142 (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. September 2009)

na dann willl ich auchmalganz schlicht(aber nen bisschen zugemüllt):


----------



## Opheliac (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2009)

Hi!

hier mal meiner.
Das Hintergrundbild ist übrigens selbst aufgenommen.
file:///C:/Users/Jochen/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png
Wer Interesse hat: ich habe einige davon und kann Euch die per Mail zuschicken.


----------



## majorguns (21. September 2009)

So hier mal mei Desktop @ 1/2 Verkleinert


----------



## punTo (22. September 2009)

Hier mein Aktueller und dann hab ich noch ne frage, kan mir wer sagen wie die icons heißen  oder am besten noch wo ich viele davon herbekomme die gibts noch in komplett scharz das weiß ich aber nicht  wo es die gibt und wie die heißen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (22. September 2009)

Das sind die Lucid Icons!


----------



## Da_Frank (22. September 2009)

Achd ie alten Nvidia Wallpaper gibts auch noch?


----------



## weizenleiche (22. September 2009)

Win 7 - Freu mich schon auf die Finale version im Oktober


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

Achtung, groß


----------



## buzty (22. September 2009)

der 24er aus dem schreibtisch-thread? gefällt mir, hab ich in 23'' . 

die "Bridge"-verknüpfung find ich lustig, wärst du konsequent gewesen hättest du die auch cs4 nennen müssen


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

Jap, mein neuer 24" ausm Schreibtischthread 

Auch in 23", der Moni rockt 

Ach, das war so ne blöde angewohnheit die umzubenennen, und Bridge fand ich da schöner


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder eins von mir:


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2009)

anbei mal wieder ein desktop von mir... 
(vorsicht, breit)


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2009)

Das nennst du breit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Änderungen in meinem Fall:
Neues OS, altes Wallpaper(und ein GPU-Gadget was die Hauptkarte nicht findet-.-).


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2009)

angeber... gleich nehm ich meiner frau den tft weg.


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. September 2009)

oder hängst noch den 65" neben drann


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> oder hängst noch den 65" neben drann



Du weißt schon das die Auflösung nicht mit Steigender Monitorgröße größer wird? Zumindenst net bei Fernsehern (wobei ich ausgehe das du ein TV meinst, nen PC Moni hab ich noch net mit 65" gesehen )


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. September 2009)

is doch egal  aber achtung , mod in the house


----------



## Shooter (23. September 2009)

Mein Desktop:


----------



## easteregg (24. September 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das nennst du breit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das nennst du wiederrum breit?


----------



## Naitsabes (24. September 2009)

So, das Wallpaper war in diesem Thread schonmal zu sehen.

Normalerweise ist der Desktop etwas aufgeräumter, aber ich arbeite zur Zeit an 3 Referaten + Klausurphase und deshalb sind noch ein paar unnötige Dateien zu sehen.

Achja, Vista Standard-Sidebar-Gadgets ftw


----------



## Bond2602 (25. September 2009)

easteregg schrieb:


> das nennst du wiederrum breit?



Ihr seid doch alle verrückt! 

Is ja schon fast 360° gaming xD


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

Mein Neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

Angriff der Klonekrieger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easteregg (25. September 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle verrückt!
> 
> Is ja schon fast 360° gaming xD




gaming geht damit prinzipiell schon, aber ich zock nicht so viel und hab daher nur ne 8800GT und ne 8400GS drin. damit ist ne auflösung von 4800x1200 nur schwer zu schaffen.
beispiel: l4d packt der mit nem kleinen extra tool bei ca. 20-25 fps in der auflösung, das liegt aber teils primär am limitierenden PCIe slot!


----------



## Bond2602 (25. September 2009)

Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen 

War auch eher ein Spaß meinerseits


----------



## ghostadmin (25. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild zwischendurch^^


----------



## JC88 (25. September 2009)

Möcht euch ja nix vorenthalten


----------



## bogomil22 (26. September 2009)

hier mal mein gerade aktuelles wallpaper vom Laptop, obwohl das bild jede 3 minuten wechselt


----------



## Nemesis Design (26. September 2009)

hier meiner


----------



## majorguns (26. September 2009)

So hier mal mein Dektop einmel verkleinert und einmal in original Größe.
Bildschime sind ein 26" @1920x1200 und ein 22" @ 1680x1050
_Trotzdem zu Breit, 900Pixel sind das Maximum!_


----------



## NocternalPredator (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2009)

easteregg schrieb:


> das nennst du wiederrum breit?


Du willst Krieg? Kannst du haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Ist aber nur der Analoganschluss von einem der vorhandenen 19er.
Für echte vier Monis ist mein Schreibtisch zu klein.


----------



## OdlG (26. September 2009)

Dann kommen mal meine 2048x1152 Pixel geballter Leere! 

http://ole.ganzfix.net/__oneclick_uploads/2009/09/desktop_klein.png


----------



## ZakMc (26. September 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> So, das Wallpaper war in diesem Thread schonmal zu sehen.
> 
> Normalerweise ist der Desktop etwas aufgeräumter, aber ich arbeite zur Zeit an 3 Referaten + Klausurphase und deshalb sind noch ein paar unnötige Dateien zu sehen.
> 
> Achja, Vista Standard-Sidebar-Gadgets ftw


 
könntest du mir dein wallpaper irgendwo hochladen?

thx


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (26. September 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> anbei mal wieder ein desktop von mir...
> (vorsicht, breit)



Nicht schlecht! Wo hast du das Wallpaper her? Interessiert mich brennend für meinen PC zu Hause. 

Hier auch mein Desk. Seit neuestem Icon-frei und vollkommen überzeugt von RocketDock, so kann ich mich voll und ganz von meinem Hintergrund ablenken lassen ... äham... zum Arbeiten animieren lassen. 

AV


----------



## eightcore (26. September 2009)

So, nun gehe ich mit Win7 an den Start.


----------



## majorguns (26. September 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Dann kommen mal meine 2048x1152 Pixel geballter Leere!
> 
> http://ole.ganzfix.net/__oneclick_uploads/2009/09/desktop_klein.png


Ich kann verstehen wieso du wenig auf deinem Dektop hast


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. September 2009)

Neuer Hintergrund und Forceware 191.03 sei dank zeigt das NV Gadget keine Temperaturen an.
EDIT: Nach etwas Suchen und Registry manipulieren geht es wieder.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (26. September 2009)

> könntest du mir dein wallpaper irgendwo hochladen?


Na klar, habe es aber leider nur in 1680*1050.


----------



## Tymant (26. September 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Neuer Hintergrund und Forceware 191.03 sei dank zeigt das NV Gadget keine Temperaturen an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is das vista oder 7???

ich bin noch xp nurtzer bis 7 dann drausen is, hab also wenig plan^^

hier meina:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (26. September 2009)

Hm, ich habe mir jetzt auch mal so eine Mac-Leiste raufgemacht. Mal sehen, wie es ist.


----------



## Tymant (26. September 2009)

und das auf ubuntu^^ geil wusste garnich dass es sowas da auch gibt


----------



## k-b (26. September 2009)

In nen quelloffenes Betriebssystem kannst dir noch mehr reinprogrammieren als in Windows


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. September 2009)

Hier mal meiner....


----------



## OdlG (26. September 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen wieso du wenig auf deinem Dektop hast



Hehe^^

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Wallpaper für meine Auflösung finde!

also: WER WALLPAPER für 2048x1152 hat, bitte MIR BESCHEID SAGEN!!!

Für alle Interessierten kann ich die Dame in 1920x1080 uppen


----------



## Dustin91 (26. September 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Hehe^^
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Wallpaper für meine Auflösung finde!
> 
> also: WER WALLPAPER für 2048x1152 hat, bitte MIR BESCHEID SAGEN!!!


Bist du vielleicht faul
wallpaper - Google Bilder

Du hast bestimmt nicht mal richtig danach gesucht....


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

wieder wat^^


----------



## Dustin91 (26. September 2009)

Endgeiles Spiel


----------



## Mandavar (27. September 2009)

Hallöchen Community,

mit etwas technischer Hilfe von JonnyB1989 (vielen Dank nochmal...  ) hab ich heute Abend mal an meinem Desktop gebastelt. Das Resultat ist doch ganz ansehnlich, oder? 

Ich hab mal die Maus über das Forgotten Hope 2 Icon gehalten, um es etwas zu vergrößern. Das hab ich noch schnell mit Photoshop gemacht, weil es das nicht auf WinCustomivze.com gab... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (27. September 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht faul
> wallpaper - Google Bilder
> 
> Du hast bestimmt nicht mal richtig danach gesucht....



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, aber die Googlelisten habe ich schon abgesucht, doch mir gefallen die dortigen Wallpaper nicht!

Und wenn man sich aufregt über nicht-google-nutzende, dann immer schön folgenden Link weitergeben:
Google ist dein Freund -

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Naitsabes (27. September 2009)

> Und wenn man sich aufregt über nicht-google-nutzende, dann immer schön folgenden Link weitergeben:
> Google ist dein Freund -



Ach was, man muss mithilfe dieser Seite etwas vernünftiges machen. Bsp.


----------



## majorguns (27. September 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Hehe^^
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Wallpaper für meine Auflösung finde!
> 
> ...


Ich bin interessiet


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. September 2009)

Ich vermute mit dem hier kann niemand was anfangen xD


----------



## kelevra (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (27. September 2009)

Musste mal wieder updäten


----------



## peter1812 (27. September 2009)

So hier mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## RC-X (27. September 2009)

Ich verewige mich hier auch 
_Siehe JonnyB1989 _


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2009)

Tymant schrieb:


> is das vista oder 7???
> 
> ich bin noch xp nurtzer bis 7 dann drausen is, hab also wenig plan^^



Das ist Vista mir ein Paar Anpassungen.

@ RC-X Wenn du dich hier schon "verewigst" dann bitte mit 900 Pixel Bilderbreite und nicht deiner vollen Desktop auflösung. 
DANKE


----------



## Thronfolger (27. September 2009)

Directupload.net - Dxw6ssr7l.jpg


----------



## Eifelsniper (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (28. September 2009)

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3025/zwischenablage01rj.jpg


So das ist meiner


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Ich vermute mit dem hier kann niemand was anfangen xD


Doooch: so was hatten sie bei uns im Labor um damit Proben in den Probenautomaten (Gaschromatograph) zu bringen.
Der lief dann mal 'ne Woche durch und bearbeitet in der Zeit so 10.000 Proben.


----------



## OdlG (28. September 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> Ach was, man muss mithilfe dieser Seite etwas vernünftiges machen. Bsp.



xD
Das ist ja mal cool, vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag 



majorguns schrieb:


> Ich bin interessiet



Für alle Bedürftigen:

Die Dame Nr.1 ist leider doch nicht 1920x1080, sondern 4992x3328 für alle 100Zoll-Monitor-Fetischisten xD
bild 1
bild 2
bild 3
bild 4
bild 5


----------



## JePe (28. September 2009)

Update.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. September 2009)

Ich hoffe der is ausgefallen genug 
KDE 4.2.4; original 1920x1200


----------



## majorguns (28. September 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> xD
> Das ist ja mal cool, vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gut


----------



## SOADTony (28. September 2009)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2009)

So, hier mal mein frisch aufgesetzter Win-Desk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2009)

Hab das schon ne ganze Weile und ist bei HWbot-Screens sowas wie mein Markenzeichen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. September 2009)

ups sry für doppelpost,kann gelöscht werden


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. September 2009)

Hier mal ein pic aus meiner Diashow


----------



## ghostadmin (30. September 2009)

Tja mein aktueller Desktop in der Schule


----------



## henmar (30. September 2009)

hier ist mein aktueller desktop


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Oktober 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Quote entfernt


Welche Skins und welches Programm ist hier zum EInsatz gekommen ?


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2009)

So, nun ist mein Desk ziemlich Final. Auch mit den Docks schon soweit zufrieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigCock (1. Oktober 2009)

vom Notebook:


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2009)

Mein Netbook (kann mich net entscheiden )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wow , die Intel IGP packt ja sogar Aero , hier mal einer aus meiner Anime Diashow


----------



## Opheliac (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Oktober 2009)

wer erkennt Superman im Hintergrund?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis auf Delta soll doch realistisch sein


----------



## Toxic14 (3. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Hab das schon ne ganze Weile und ist bei HWbot-Screens sowas wie mein Markenzeichen.



Sehr geiles Wallpaper, gehört auch zu meinen Favoriten^^Habs letztens mal durch zufall gefunden!


----------



## heartcell (3. Oktober 2009)

Herbstlich frisch, will aber das von weiter oben bitte^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Oktober 2009)

Meins ändert sich alle 30 Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Oktober 2009)

meiner alle 3 min


----------



## Clastron (3. Oktober 2009)

Update:


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal neu mit einem Bild vom Wallpaper Technologiepaket.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Oktober 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> meiner alle 3 min



Das wäre mir viel zu oft. Hatte es bis vor kurzen noch alle 20 Minuten wechseln lassen, aber 30 Minuten finde ich doch deutlich besser.

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (4. Oktober 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Update:


dass Lied hast auch, oder?


----------



## Clastron (4. Oktober 2009)

na  klar


----------



## antigavur (5. Oktober 2009)

---------------


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

naa wer errät meinen ausbildungsberuf anhand meines wallpapers

hab ich slebst erstellt könnt ihr per PN haben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=146737&stc=1&d=1254759637


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere Profil:
Beruf
    Auszubildender Chemikant


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Profil:
> Beruf
> Auszubildender Chemikant




ups stimmt habs vergessen rauszumachen wusste gar net mehr wann ich das da reingeritzelt habe


----------



## kelevra (5. Oktober 2009)

Firefox 3.5 mit Glass Theme


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

Du hast also einen FireFox als Hintergrund... schau an..

@Topic:
Neues System, neues OS ()


----------



## kelevra (5. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du hast also einen FireFox als Hintergrund... schau an..



Nein das nicht, aber das Wally ist net Jugendfrei


----------



## punTo (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein neuer


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du hast also einen FireFox als Hintergrund... schau an..
> 
> @Topic:
> Neues System, neues OS ()


 
Win NT 5.1 ,bist du jetzt auf nen Retro Trip ?
So hier der vom Laptop


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Oktober 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Win NT 5.1 ,bist du jetzt auf nen Retro Trip ?



Nee, ich hab nur keine Lust mein 7 zu installieren.


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du hast also einen FireFox als Hintergrund... schau an..
> 
> @Topic:
> Neues System, neues OS ()


Wallpaper bitte


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein neuer Wallpaper.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist mein Desktop.
Wenn ihr in die untere rechte Ecke guckt, seht ihr Super Fast Shutdown. Das ist eins meiner Lieblingsprogramme.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2009)

Zwit für´n UpDate


----------



## Tobi209 (6. Oktober 2009)

so auch mal wieder mein neuer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (6. Oktober 2009)

Joa,  

Mein Desktop mit meinem neuen 23er^^


----------



## computertod (7. Oktober 2009)

meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das pic hab is von Ace
und wehe es kommt mir einer mit zugemüllt


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Desktop ist aber echt zugemüllt.  Ganz ehrlich, ich würde ne weile brauchen um bestimmte Sachen zu finden. Aber muss man sich dran gewöhnen......man selber weiss ja wo was ist.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal was neues von mir, vorhin selbst gebastelt. Die Sidebar passt genau rein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nöö, ich würde es 'ein wenig Überladen' nennen.
Ist aber wohl auch Gewohnheitssache.
Ich würde aber mal die Benutzung von Rocket-Dock oder so anregen und da die Symbole nach Themen/Anwendungsbereichen sortieren.

Mal zwei von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Seitenleisten blenden sich automatisch aus.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich habe einen gemeinen Vorteil: ich habe die Anwendungen, die ich ständig brauche, auf die Sondertasten meiner G19 gelegt.......


----------



## easteregg (8. Oktober 2009)

mein 12" tablet mal neu dekoriert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Taskleiste sieht etwas voll aus.


----------



## easteregg (8. Oktober 2009)

das ist doch noch normal  das sind genau die programme die ich so im alltäglichen arbeiten brauch, der rest wird dann übers startmenu geladen 
die superbar ist die sinvollste neuerung seit langem


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Meinere sieht so aus.... 

Richtig witzig ist der Bug vom W-Lan Dongle. Das System meldet immer, dass ich nicht verbinden bin (rotes Kreuz), trotzdem gehts wunderbar.
Wird Zeit, dass AVM mal bessere Treiber anbietet. 

Oder kennt einer von euch den Bug und hat eine Lösung parat?


----------



## Pommes (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm....


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

@Quantenslipstream
8°......jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich in den Süden gegangen bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey, True, dein Wallpaper sieht super aus, hast du das auch in 1920x1200?


Edit:
Thx.


----------



## Opheliac (9. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Pommes (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja Seven muss sich erst noch behaupten
2ter PC ||
                      \/


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was hat 7 mit aufrüsten zu tun?



Was hat das alles mit Wallpapern zu tun? Richtig, nichts! Die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden daher ins Datennirvana befördert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2009)

@quantenslipstream
Von dir hätte ich eher so einen Desktop erwartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mehr so der destruktive


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder eins von mir:


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

So, hab da noch mal etwas nachgebessert.


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

was is das? XD

ne old ireland stube?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2009)

Du weißt ja, nur einmal die Woche ein Bild posten.


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Oktober 2009)

So, ich mal wieder.

Ich habe mich jetzt gegen die Mac-Leiste unten entschieden, hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen von der Bedienung her.

Desweiteren liegt die test.py da nur übergangsweise, sonst ist er wie immer leer


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, nur einmal die Woche ein Bild posten.


 
Mal das dazu was Klutten vor einiger Zeit gepostet hat 



Klutten schrieb:


> Man sollte den Zeitraum "1 Woche" nicht zu eng sehen. Der Thread ist schon alt und aufgrund der Größe des Forums sicher in etwas geänderter Form zu sehen. Ich werde Thilo mal auf den Satz im Startposting anschreiben.
> 
> Sorgt aber bitte dafür, dass das hier nicht in Spam ausartet - sprich, bitte nicht mehrmals täglich neue Desktops posten.
> 
> *Desktop bedeutet schließlich mehr als nur ein neues Hintergrundbild!!!*


 
Von daher ....solange es nicht ausartet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

So von RC auf Final gewechselt (frisch neuinstalliert, muss noch so einiges installiert werden ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Oktober 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> So, ich mal wieder.
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt gegen die Mac-Leiste unten entschieden, hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen von der Bedienung her.
> 
> Desweiteren liegt die test.py da nur übergangsweise, sonst ist er wie immer leer


Was ist den das geiles da an der Seite :O:O `?


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So von RC auf Final gewechselt (frisch neuinstalliert, muss noch so einiges installiert werden )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das deine Freundin wäre bin ich eifersüchtig ,die ist ja mal mega bombe  hoffentlich ist sie von innen genauso nass ,ehm schön .
Mal wieder aus meiner Anime Reihe ,welche inzwischen auch alle 5min wechselt und nicht mehr alle 3 min .
Die Reihe erweitere ich öfters mal ,inzwischens sind gestern wieder 10 neue pics hinzugekommen .


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Oktober 2009)

Mein Aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sind übrigens alle selber gemacht *Stolz sei*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Freundin wäre bin ich eifersüchtig ,die ist ja mal mega bombe  hoffentlich ist sie von innen genauso nass ,ehm schön .
> Mal wieder aus meiner Anime Reihe ,welche inzwischen auch alle 5min wechselt und nicht mehr alle 3 min .
> Die Reihe erweitere ich öfters mal ,inzwischens sind gestern wieder 10 neue pics hinzugekommen .




Das ist Kristen Stewart, sie hat unter anderem in "Twilight - Biss zum Morgengrauen" mitgespielt. 

Schau mal hier: 

YouTube - Twilight trailer (official) HD


----------



## buzty (10. Oktober 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Mein Aktueller:
> Bilder sind übrigens alle selber gemacht *Stolz sei*



was ist das für ein programm?


----------



## kry0 (10. Oktober 2009)

Meiner


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> was ist das für ein programm?



linux


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2009)

mein kleiner desktop unter win7 
eigentlich in 1600x1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oki, halt doch 900x irgendwas (auf der ersten seite ham se alle gesagt das 1024ok wär, naja wayne). un jetz als jpg. eben wars noch png un 4ma so groß ><

edit2: ein paar infos zum gezeigten:
- desktopbild von Wallpaper-Area.to - Auge (dank geht hier an speddy411 ^^)
- oben das ist RocketDock ( Download RocketDock - RocketDock.com - da gibts auch addons dazu*) hierbei gilt der dank kelevra
- firefox mit ein paar hübschen addons, auch aus kelevras beispielen in seinem Windows Glass World-Blog entstanden.

* bei den RocketDock-AddOns handelt es sich um jede menge icons ^^ sowie StackDocklet (Docklets sind die Applets - Minianwendungen szs - von RockDocklet) für den aufklappenden Arbeitsplatzlink und SysStats für den CPU- und NetOrb. war aber gutes gefrickel das hinzubekommen. Viele tipps stehen in den kommentaren zu den docklets usw. aber grade will es nichmehr starten :/ also is so instabil wie schön irgendwie


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild ist zu breit!


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Oktober 2009)

So nachdem ich XP wieder verbannt habe... Jetzt auch mit einer echten Neuerung... ich use Rocketdock.


----------



## cellesfb (11. Oktober 2009)

das is meins, mit voller vorfreude auf cod 6 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> linux



Du hast da was vergessen unzwar Compiz.


----------



## bogomil22 (11. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> mein kleiner desktop unter win7
> eigentlich in 1600x1200
> 
> 
> edit: oki, halt doch 900x irgendwas (auf der ersten seite ham se alle gesagt das 1024ok wär, naja wayne). un jetz als jpg. eben wars noch png un 4ma so groß ><



--------------------------------------------------

Ich wollte mal gerne Wissen was für ein Programm das da obene auf dem Desktop ist, mit den vielen Icons


----------



## Jason197666 (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich wollte mal gerne Wissen was für ein Programm das da obene auf dem Desktop ist, mit den vielen Icons



ich auch... was is das?!


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

rocket dock?

mit stack dock drinn.. hab ich auch


----------



## bogomil22 (11. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Wallpaper, kannst du mir das vllt schicken in original Auflösung, Jason197666
wäre nett, danke


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2009)

*Bitte bitte liebe Leute:

Achtet darauf, dass ihr nicht unnötigerweise immernoch die Bilder mitquotet. 
Das wiederholt Bilder x-mal und verlängert den Thread unnötig.
Wer also quoten will markiert eben das Bild im Quote und drückt "Entf". Dass bekommt ihr hin. 

Und auch hier gilt: Bilderthread = Bilderpflicht.
Wer also nach einem Desktop fragen will, macht das bitte per PN, oder bindet einen eigenen/neuen Desktop an.
*


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2009)

*leise reinschleich* die woche für nen neuen desktop is noch ned um un ich hab auch keinen, aber ich editier meinen desktop post nochmal mit infos *hinweis*


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetzt auch mal auf Windows 7 Ultimate umgestiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache auch mal wieder mit. 
Siehe Anhang.


----------



## majorguns (11. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal mein gerade geänderter Desktop


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Oktober 2009)

Gott guckt die rechte Frau komisch


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt auf Ubuntu 9.10 x64 geupdatet


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Gott guckt die rechte Frau komisch




Frau??? Das sind nackige Weiber. 
Langsam werden derartige Desktop-Bilder hier echt trivial. Überall nur nackte Gören und polierte Autos....Mann, echt keine Abwechslung


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber echd, holt euch eine in echt, und lass die hier im inet vergammeln


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Oktober 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ja aber echd, holt euch eine in echt, und lass die hier im inet vergammeln


Ach rotz!
Hunger darf man sich holen, nur gegessen wird zuhause!^^


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frau??? Das sind nackige Weiber.
> Langsam werden derartige Desktop-Bilder hier echt trivial. Überall nur nackte Gören und polierte Autos....Mann, echt keine Abwechslung


Die sidn nicht nackig, sondern leicht bekleidet und ganz ehrlich, soll ich mir lieber comics und mangabilder auf den Desktop packen? 
Ich zumindestens bin ein Mann und stehe dazu und deshalb kommen bei mir Frauen auf den Desktop (oder auch mal sehr coole Bilder). Aber immer nur städte und landschaften oder cgi dinger sind auch nicht mein Ding. Da mus eifnach abwechslung sein.

Achja und ich habe was echtes daheim 

Sobalt mein Mobo von asus wieder da ist, zeig ich auch mal meinen Desktop...


----------



## Justin Bieber (11. Oktober 2009)

da ich herausgefunden habe wie ich die bilder direkt in den post machen kann poste ich meinen nochmal


edit;hab die icons ausgeblendet


----------



## Justin Bieber (11. Oktober 2009)

da ich herausgefunden habe wie ich die bilder direkt in den post machen kann poste ich meinen nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:hab die icons ausgeblendet


----------



## majorguns (11. Oktober 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ach rotz!
> Hunger darf man sich holen, nur gegessen wird zuhause!^^


So siehts aus , außerdem sind es ja nicht immer Frauen


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

Hihi.......mal was anderes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit :Stimmt


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2009)

Das hattest du doch schon mal.


----------



## Slipknot79 (12. Oktober 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> So siehts aus , außerdem sind es ja nicht immer Frauen




lol, ihr habt einfach die falschen Frauen als Freundin  ******* wenn man seine Sexualität nicht ausleben kann, dann lieber ne Lüge leben. Habt euch ganz schön zululen lassen von den Emanzen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier der Desktop vom neuen Laptop.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht noch normal aus wird aber auch mit Docks bepfastert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frau??? Das sind nackige Weiber.
> Langsam werden derartige Desktop-Bilder hier echt trivial. Überall nur nackte Gören und polierte Autos....Mann, echt keine Abwechslung



Mei Gutster; dann guck doch bsp. mal hier hin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-248.html#post1143901

Mal ein paar von meinen Hintergrundbildern: keine nackichen Weiber, keine Landschaften.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Oktober 2009)

Meineer, Windows 7 FTW^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sadburai (12. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> da ich herausgefunden habe wie ich die bilder direkt in den post machen kann poste ich meinen nochmal



jetzt müsstest du nur herausfinden, wie du deinen post bearbeiten kannst...


----------



## Nike334 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop .


----------



## JC88 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein aktueller


----------



## Clastron (12. Oktober 2009)

Meiner:


----------



## Th3 GhOst (12. Oktober 2009)

Meiner am Eee ^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## wordpresser (13. Oktober 2009)

Geiler Thread hier ist mein Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Ich aus Desktop Wallpaper


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2009)

wordpresser schrieb:


> Geiler Thread hier ist mein Wallpaper
> 
> http://www.colour-crash.com/wallpaper/img.jpg
> 
> Hab Ich aus Desktop Wallpaper



Ähm...Hier geht es um DESKTOPs nicht allein um Wallpaper


----------



## bogomil22 (13. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm...Hier geht es um DESKTOPs nicht allein um Wallpaper


 
Du hast recht, doch es kommt hier auch immer wieder die Frage auf, woher man das Wallpaper hat, des wegen würde mein vorschlag sein, dass man wie gewohnt seinen Gnazne Desktop in 900 in den OPst hinzufügt, aber noch als Anhang das originale Wallpaper hinzufügt oder wenigstens, wenn noch vorhanden, den Link vom Wallpaper mit schickt

Also ich fänds eine ganz gute idee, zumal ich hier auch schon oft nach Wallpapern gefragt habe. Trotzdem hast du recht, es geht nicht nur um die Wallpaper, sondern um den gesamten Desktop


*Hier mein Desktop:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für OT: Ja da hast du schon recht, praktisch wäre es. Aber bis jetzt wurde es so gehandhabt, dass hier nur die Postings reinkommen. Wer Interesse an etwas hat, kann doch die PN-Funktion nutzen, das dürfte doch nicht die Hürde sein oder?  Wer möchte kann sein Wallpaper natürlich im Anhnag beilegen, wobei 1.91MB für manhcen schon ne arge Begrenzung sind


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2009)

den kennt wohl jeder, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacki (14. Oktober 2009)

so 
ich werd denn auch mal meinen Desktop posten
die sachen links werden/bzw wurden gerade runtergeladen und kommen noch in den Desktop Ordner
die zweite leiste ist für spiele und wird noch voller (sehr voll)

aber sonst isser immer so


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2009)

HIer mal meiner...


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2009)

Leute Desktops posten net labern, dafür gibt nen Thread oder PNs

@Topic: Unsere gute alte PzH 2000 in Aktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jediknight_18 (15. Oktober 2009)

hooho sieht erstklassig aus. Kommt gleich nach unserer Artillerie M109.

Wo hast das Bild her? Hätt es gern bitte


----------



## bogomil22 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jediknight_18 schrieb:


> hooho sieht erstklassig aus. Kommt gleich nach unserer Artillerie M109.
> 
> Wo hast das Bild her? Hätt es gern bitte



ich würdst auch gerne habe, bitte posten  THX


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich mal wieder ^^
Rocketdock bissel erweitert.
So und wer findet den Fehler im Bild 

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## k-b (16. Oktober 2009)

Es ist Vista?


----------



## buzty (16. Oktober 2009)

die 4 ordner nohne icon?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Oktober 2009)

Nope is XP und die Ordner sind absichtlich ohne icon.
Schaut euch die Lüfterdrehzahlen an xDDD
Der Xigmatek am CPU Kühler hat ordentlich leistung ;-P

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit Hilfe von euMelBeumel n bissl umgestaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (16. Oktober 2009)

Alles neu; Ist nun Debian (testing) amd64 mit Fluxbox:


----------



## kelevra (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Oktober 2009)

N´abend Leute, ein kleines Update von mir 

Jetzt hab ich auch mal was selbstgemachtes als Wallpaper, muss auch mal sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (16. Oktober 2009)

Blacki schrieb:


> so
> ich werd denn auch mal meinen Desktop posten
> die sachen links werden/bzw wurden gerade runtergeladen und kommen noch in den Desktop Ordner
> die zweite leiste ist für spiele und wird noch voller (sehr voll)
> ...



Respekt, schon 5% um die Erde gefahren (Mausometer-Sidebar-Gadget). Wie kann ich denn die Daten speichern, für den Fall, dass ich mein OS neu aufsetze?


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die findest du unter C:\Benutzer\(Benutzername)\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar

Ich hab den ganzen AppData Ordner immer als Backup, dann sind die Lesezeichen vom Firefox und Einstellungen anderer Programme schon gespeichert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Respekt, schon 5% um die Erde gefahren (Mausometer-Sidebar-Gadget). Wie kann ich denn die Daten speichern, für den Fall, dass ich mein OS neu aufsetze?



Auf Arbeit habe ich schon fast die Erde um die hälfte umkreist   (wobei ich das Gadget noch garnicht lange nutze)


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Oktober 2009)

löschen pls


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Oktober 2009)

So nun nach ein büschen Feintuning ist mein Desk fertig. *freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

mein computer beobachtet euch


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

Der beobachtet wohl eher dich^^


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder mein aktueller Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacki (18. Oktober 2009)

@ kreon

danke 
aber mein windows 7 exisitiert am heutigen tag noch nicht mal 2 wochen 
solltest mal das vista sehen
(obwohl da mittlerweile n bug drin ist, also in dem mousometer)


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2009)

windows 7 existiert bei mir schon seit 2 monaten auf der Platte (nicht die RC)
 msdnaa


----------



## Blacki (19. Oktober 2009)

ja aber uns erzählte man als ersits erst erh spät wie das geht und womit
und denn hab ich da sgleich mal geplündert
ich lade gerade eig alles runter was msdnaa zu bieten hat

ist herrlich mit nem offiziellen legalen windows 7 (rtm) arbeiten zu können ne?
vor allem die neidischen egsichter und anmerkungen 
"ach schon wieder n illegales windows?"
ne das offiziell mit key und aktivierung!
whus?
herrlich (find ich)

sry fürs abschweifen


----------



## _Snaker_ (19. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> windows 7 existiert bei mir schon seit 2 monaten auf der Platte (nicht die RC)
> msdnaa



meins seit 21.7 kein msdnaa oder sowas 

so ich habe mir auch mal rocketdock gegönnt, sieht einfach zu episch aus


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Oktober 2009)

So da mir das Hintergrundbild sehr gefällt. Hab ichs auf dem Lappi und am PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Drohung mit den Docks am Lappi hab ich wahr gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

ach rocket dock heiß der spaß?


----------



## Menthe (19. Oktober 2009)

Jepp tut es.


----------



## mr_sleeve (19. Oktober 2009)

Mein Desktop aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meiner, jetzt mit Dual Screen


----------



## Tobi209 (22. Oktober 2009)

so dann hier mal mein neuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich wieder aber mit Win7 Prof 64Bit 
wo bekomm ich den so tolle minianwendungen her?
Wie für die Graka und netzwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Clastron (22. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du vll. mir mal dieses Wallpaper schickn? pls.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Oktober 2009)

Sicher hier bitte und auch für die anderen.

CoD MW2


----------



## Clastron (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (24. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal etwas bekanntes, die mal programmiert habenmusste so machen, da ich so viele anwendungen auf dem desktiophatte, das man nx mehr sehen konnte)


----------



## Doney (24. Oktober 2009)

mein neuer... mit eigener icon kollektion

Bild zu breit


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2009)

MKay schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas bekanntes, die mal programmiert habenmusste so machen, da ich so viele anwendungen auf dem desktiophatte, das man nx mehr sehen konnte)


eine Juliamenge, nett. Habe selber mal eines für die Mandelbrotmenge gemacht


----------



## Scorp (24. Oktober 2009)

Mein aktueller Desktop.
(Hab atm nur Starcraft 2 Motive drauf, weil ich mich so sehr drauf freu^^)

@Th3 GhOst
Ich benutze z.B das Riva Tuner Gadget.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (25. Oktober 2009)

So, ich hab auch mal wieder einen neuen, passend zum HP EliteBook xD


----------



## sadburai (26. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem bin ich auf Opera umgestiegen!


----------



## Clastron (26. Oktober 2009)

Update:
Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge??


----------



## BigBubby (26. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht was nicht ganz so billiges 

Die "breiten" Taskleisten gefallen mir persönlich nicht so, aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Oktober 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Update:
> Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge??



Vielleicht ein paar Farben ausmerzen, damit es etwas edler aussieht und wenn es dich nicht stört, die Opazität erhöhen.

Für alle die was gegen Mädels als Hintergrund haben, postet doch eure Alternativen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2009)

Tjo hier meine Alternative^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2009)

@ euMelBeumel
*rrrrrr*
@ Clastron
heiß...

Hier mal meiner, Windows XP... mit dem bald kommenden neuen Rechner und Windows 7 wirds hübscher.


----------



## superman1989 (27. Oktober 2009)

^^ also ich mag geile Weiber aufem Desktop !!!

als Beweis... (musste aber leider zensieren denn auf mehr punkte hab ich kein Bock ^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann ich die Opazität erhöhen???





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein paar Farben ausmerzen, damit es etwas edler aussieht und wenn es dich nicht stört, die Opazität erhöhen.
> 
> Für alle die was gegen Mädels als Hintergrund haben, postet doch eure Alternativen


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder was aus der Natur.


----------



## bogomil22 (27. Oktober 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> ^^ also ich mag geile Weiber aufem Desktop !!!
> 
> als Beweis... (musste aber leider zensieren denn auf mehr punkte hab ich kein Bock ^^)




Hehe^^ ich find ja den automatischen Hintergrundwechseler in win7 Gut.. und da ist ja diese Wallpaper mal eine gute abwechslung 

PS: schönen string-tanga hingezaubert^^


----------



## Opheliac (27. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Opheliac
NICE! Sieht richtig gut aus! Kannst du mir das Bild schicken bzw einen Link? Allgemein... wo hast du dieses geniale Bild her? ^^


----------



## JePe (28. Oktober 2009)

Und was ist das fuer ein Wetter-Gadget?


----------



## Opheliac (28. Oktober 2009)

Das heist Weather show.   http://www.gadgetsforvista.net/


----------



## TempoTT (28. Oktober 2009)

@ sadburai: könntest du mir mal dein hintergrundbild schicken. wäre echt nett

an alle anderen wo kann man sich tool und vielleicht sogar ne anleitung runterladen um die icons zu verändern so wie beim mac oder generell einfach nur ändern.
vielen dank


----------



## sadburai (28. Oktober 2009)

hmm eigentlich hatte ich es von interfacelift finde es aber nicht mehr...

ich lad es mal 1680x1050 hoch!


----------



## TempoTT (28. Oktober 2009)

danke


----------



## Vln_Thomas (30. Oktober 2009)

Mir was das Standart-Wallpaper zu bunt, also hab ich mich kurzerhand Photoshop betätigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seven (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist geil! Kannst du das vll Hochladen? 

Alibi im Anhang...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es mir einfach gemacht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 Desigsn FTW!


----------



## Vln_Thomas (31. Oktober 2009)

Jo, hier das Wallpaper

BTW: Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber sorry CrimsoN 1.9, was bewegt dich dazu, solch ein Desktophintergrund anzulegen? Ich meine sonderlich ästhetisch sieht das ja nicht gerade aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

Vln_Thomas schrieb:


> Jo, hier das Wallpaper
> 
> BTW: Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber sorry CrimsoN 1.9, was bewegt dich dazu, solch ein Desktophintergrund anzulegen? Ich meine sonderlich ästhetisch sieht das ja nicht gerade aus




Naja typisch Emo-like. 

Die kids stehen neuerdings auf sowas, auch tragen sie gerne Frauenfrisuren  

Alibi: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tig3r0023 (31. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Das wäre mir viel zu oft. Hatte es bis vor kurzen noch alle 20 Minuten wechseln lassen, aber 30 Minuten finde ich doch deutlich besser.
> 
> Alibi:



WOW! Wie heißt diese Frau!


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2009)

Nach Win7 installation...


*Bild zu breit*


----------



## Mr Bo (31. Oktober 2009)

Die schon gesehen...?


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Jessica Burciaga



Janny, nettes Eigentor

Hier mein neuer Desktop.
Bestimmt leicht zu erraten, welches Spiel das ist, oder?

EDIT: Hab ihn gerade geändert, desktop9 ist das neuste


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2009)

> Zitat von Vln_Thomas Beitrag anzeigen
> Jo, hier das Wallpaper
> 
> BTW: Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber sorry CrimsoN 1.9, was bewegt dich dazu, solch ein Desktophintergrund anzulegen? Ich meine sonderlich ästhetisch sieht das ja nicht gerade aus





> Naja typisch Emo-like.
> 
> Die kids stehen neuerdings auf sowas, auch tragen sie gerne Frauenfrisuren



Also naja... ich mochte so was an sich schon immer aber naja...und das mit dem Emo wenn du meinst...-.-*

Und ja klar kann man drüber streiten ob das  ästhetisch ist oder nicht is ja zum Glück jeden sein.
Aber ich kann dir sagen warum ich das aus gewählt habe,weil es mir einfach gefällt und schon immer solche Bilde mochte. Oder eine Auto als Hintergrund aber nein...ich habe das weil es mir gefällt !
Ich könnte ja auch wie ein paar andre ihr eine Halb nackte frau drauf machen. Aber warum...ich habe genug gut aus sehnder "normale" Freundin.

Und wir sind ihr im Extreme Form daher passt das auch noch ganz gut dazu


----------



## Boardi05 (1. November 2009)

An alle Wallpaperverrückten, schaut mal in meine Sig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2009)

Ich weiß, man soll hier nicht schreiben, aber ich muss ienfach mal kurz:

Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit bei Windows 7 dieses Bilder durchlaufen lassen zu machen, bei 2 verschiedenen Großen Bildschirmen im "erweiterten" Desktop Modus, so dass beide verschiedene Sachen durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (1. November 2009)

Joar, hier mein Standard-Desktop, hab aber auch noch andere Thmepacks zusammengebastelt, Star Wars, Terminator und Super Mario mit entsprechenden Sounds, abwechselnden Wallpapern und Corsors.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. November 2009)

Nach langen überlegen hab ich mir doch Win 7 zugelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. November 2009)

Meiner


----------



## Mac Scot (1. November 2009)

Das ersrt ist mein Laptop und die zwei anderen vom Desktoprechner. Laptop mit Windows7 Desktop mit XP.


----------



## Stevii (1. November 2009)

Wie kriege ich mein Bild hier vergrößert drauf?


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2009)

als img einbinden. weiß aber nicht, ob das nicht nur von den bei PCGH hochgeladenen bildern geht


----------



## _Snaker_ (2. November 2009)

Desktop @ PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2009)

steve_oggi schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich mein Bild hier vergrößert drauf?



Guten morgen!

ganz einfach: lese hier!

Klappt auch wunderbar; selbst ich habe das hinbekommen.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Doney (2. November 2009)

Tig3r0023 schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Posts seit dem das Bild gepostet wurde durchkämmt.
> Wo steht es bitte?
> So einen Kommentar kannst du dir sparen, wenn dann hättest du es ja schreiben können wer es ist


  einfach in "erweitert" ziemlich weit unten... anhänge verwalten... bild hochladen... antworten bzw. änderungen speichern... dann draußen in den anhang das bild anklicken, damit es groß angezeigt wird... rechtsklick grafikadresse kopieren... wieder in deinen beitrag reingehen (ändern) und rechts oben das kleine gelbe "grafik einfügen"-symbol anklicken... doert den link reinkopieren... änderungen speichern... voila!!! 

hier noch mein aktueller...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.


 
Wusste gar nicht, dass man den schon ziehen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man den schon ziehen kann.



Kann man. 


-_____
Bevor jetzt wieder übereifrige Mods kommen, das ist legal.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2009)

*Mein neues OS 64bit *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## OdlG (3. November 2009)

Bei mir ist auch mal wieder was passiert:

Von Frau zu MC=****** (und Win7, aber das ist nebensächlich )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (3. November 2009)

So.. nach einziger Zeit poste ich auch mal wieder mein aktuellen Desktop.

Bin grad auf Win7 umgestiegen und im Vergleich zum "XP-Desktop hat sich einiges verändert^^

Als Anhang häng ich noch das original Bild mit einer größe von 3360x1050 an, da man mit nur 900x nicht beide Bildschirme-Desktops sehen kann.



So jetz mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (3. November 2009)

Meiner wieder, nur jetzt mit Windows 7 Ultimate:


----------



## Clastron (3. November 2009)

Update:


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. November 2009)

Walli sponsort by Boardi05 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2009)

Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Walli sponsort by Boardi05
> gruß
> Th3 GhOst



Find ich gut 
ist echt n geiler Wagen, schad dass es nur 20 davon gibt, ansonsten hätt ich sicher einen in der garage


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (4. November 2009)

Desktop Reworked:
An alle dies net glauben wollen: Dies ist nicht nur ein Wallpaper, das ist ein Desktop 
Beweis!: Oben rechts in der Ecke!


----------



## Clastron (4. November 2009)

schön aufgeräumt


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (4. November 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> schön aufgeräumt


Hab alles mit selbst verschwindenden Kontrollleisten zugepflastert  (ich glaub 4 Leisten)


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

So sieht mein Desktop aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (4. November 2009)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Hab alles mit selbst verschwindenden Kontrollleisten zugepflastert  (ich glaub 4 Leisten)


 
Wie hasst du das gemacht ? , könnte auch ma sowas gebrauchen.


----------



## taks (4. November 2009)

Mein neuer


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (4. November 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Wie hasst du das gemacht ? , könnte auch ma sowas gebrauchen.



Opensuse installieren  KDE 4.3  Ist auch gut gegen Viren  
Gibt meines Wissens nach nämlich keine für Linux


----------



## Clastron (4. November 2009)

danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

Vln_Thomas schrieb:


> Jo, hier das Wallpaper



Ich hab mir das gleich auchmal gezogen  nice work 


Hier meiner mit dem schönen Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## bogomil22 (5. November 2009)

Hier das Wallpaper wegen der Anfrage von kelevra


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. November 2009)

Tjoa hier ma meiner


----------



## Clastron (7. November 2009)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Tjoa hier ma meiner



Könntest du mir mal den Downloadlink für des Wetter Gag.. geben `? .
DANKE!


----------



## ghostadmin (7. November 2009)

Hier der Download Link. 

C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\Weather.Gadget

Oder am Desktop unter Minianwendungen.


----------



## Hai0815 (7. November 2009)

sodele - nach umstieg auf win7 prof. möcht ich euch jetzt meinen auch mal zeigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2009)

Meiner zur Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Killer (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

3 Monitore sind schon was schickes   Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte, wäre meine Auflösung auch leicht höher


----------



## Mentos.DE (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. November 2009)

???
Wieso kann Seite 344 nicht geöffnet werden?

EDIT: Lol, jetzt bin ich der erste Post auf S. 344???
Wurde da ein Posting gelöscht?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seven (8. November 2009)

Meiner sieht Momentan so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (8. November 2009)

mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2009)

Meiner


----------



## Tobi209 (8. November 2009)

so mal wieder ein neuer von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (8. November 2009)

meiner wieder:


----------



## Tuneup (8. November 2009)

Hier mein aktueller vom Laptop


----------



## Doney (8. November 2009)

und jetz noch meiner


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (9. November 2009)

hier mal meiner 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeForce (9. November 2009)

neue grafikkarte neues wallpaper 
ahja als ich mein zimmer aufgeräumt habe, hab mein desktop mit aufgeräumt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (11. November 2009)

Meiner!


----------



## Stevii (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. November 2009)

Aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2009)

der pakettleger sollte erschossen werden  sonst ganz schick


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. November 2009)

@ eyeforce : schick schick, wenn du dein Rocket Dock jetzt noch mit gescheiten Icons versiehst, sieht das schön aus


----------



## Shady (16. November 2009)

So, will ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## Ibatz! (16. November 2009)

Hier meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. November 2009)

Mal wieder ein Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. November 2009)

Wasn das? Wenn ich auf Seite 346 Klicke, kommt Seite 345 Oo

€dit: Ach jetzt gehts nachdem ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe oO


----------



## Sk8orDie (17. November 2009)

mein schöner Desktop... den kann niemand toppen 


edit1: wird grad nich hochgeladen  ich loads ma eben hoch und poste den link 

edit2: da isser  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt3usz.bmp


----------



## Doney (17. November 2009)

Sk8orDie schrieb:


> mein schöner Desktop... den kann niemand toppen
> 
> 
> edit1: wird grad nich hochgeladen  ich loads ma eben hoch und poste den link
> ...




wems gefällt... 

hier meiner...

PS: gibts eig. mal ein ordentliches wettergadget was das wetter auch vorhersagt und mir nich nur sagt was ich sowieso sehe wenn ich aus dem fenster gucke


----------



## JePe (17. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> PS: gibts eig. mal ein ordentliches wettergadget was das wetter auch vorhersagt und mir nich nur sagt was ich sowieso sehe wenn ich aus dem fenster gucke



Ja - das von Windows, wenn man es vergroessert.


----------



## Doney (17. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ja - das von Windows, wenn man es vergroessert.



ah danke


----------



## Opheliac (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sight (18. November 2009)

Doney wie heißt die Taskleiste die du da hast? Wo kann man die sich besorgen ? ^^
Ach und woher ladet ihr euch die ganzen Widgets für Win 7


----------



## Doney (18. November 2009)

gadgets:

Windows Live Gallery

das "taskleisten-programm" wie du es nennst heißt "rocketdog"

icons hab ich aber selbst gemacht, bevor noch jemand fragt...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> gadgets:
> 
> Windows Live Gallery
> 
> das "taskleisten-programm" wie du es nennst heißt "rocketdog"



Seit wann Hat man den Hunde zum Andocken von Symbole.
Das Programm heist richtiger Weiße Rocketdock und noch eins gibts umsonst Objecktdock.

Ich hab meine Gadgets größtensteils von OrbLog.

Leider kann ich grad keinen Desktop Screeny posten. Grund Siehe Orblog.


----------



## Doney (18. November 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Seit wann Hat man den Hunde zum Andocken von Symbole.



 immer wieder... ich werds nie lernen


----------



## Boardi05 (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2009)

Quelle, please  .


----------



## JePe (19. November 2009)

Ich habe die Regeln nicht gemacht ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2009)

Dieses mal keine Mädels und kein Spiel - was bleibt da also noch übrig? Richtig - ein Audowagen! 

Die genialste Studie, die ich bisher gesehen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Justin Bieber (19. November 2009)

BMW Individual Compose heist der glaub ich


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2009)

bmw vision efficient dynamics  (so heißt auch die Bilddatei )


----------



## JC88 (19. November 2009)

Auch mal n Auto bei mir, dafür aber auch n viel schöneres...nämlich meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2009)

@ JC88 

Beim nächsten mal wenigstens das Kennzeichen unlesbar machen


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seven (23. November 2009)

@No0dle: Mir sagt dein BG was aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf! Warum gimg es da noch mal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

@Seve:
Märzrevolution 1848  (wie in meinem Avatar auch)

Welche Stadt ist das auf deinem BG??


----------



## Seven (23. November 2009)

@No0dle: Ah, stimmt jetzt fällst mir auch wieder ein. Wir hatten das selbe Bild mal in einem unserer Geschichtsbücher. 

Das weiß ich leider nicht.  Ich hab das Bild irgendwo im Internet gefunden.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2009)

Detroit oder New Jersey, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Clastron (23. November 2009)

Update:


----------



## Mac Scot (23. November 2009)

Meiner vom Laptop sieht seit heute so aus ...


----------



## bogomil22 (24. November 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Update:




schick schick...
kannst du mir vielleicht das origonal Wallpaper schicken..danke


----------



## Opheliac (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. November 2009)

Update.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Möööp


----------



## bogomil22 (26. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht, dass so ein Wallpaper eher ablenkt ?



Find ich nicht, Ich finds ganz ok, und da er nicht viele Icons auf dem Desktop hat ist es ok.
Wenn man viele Icons auf dem Desktop hat, ist es vielleicht etwas verwirrend


----------



## Dustin91 (26. November 2009)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Find ich nicht, Ich finds ganz ok, und da er nicht viele Icons auf dem Desktop hat ist es ok.
> Wenn man viele Icons auf dem Desktop hat, ist es vielleicht etwas verwirrend



Das Posting, auf das du geantwortet hast, ist mehr als 2 Jahre alt...


----------



## Clastron (27. November 2009)

Das Wallpaper für euch


----------



## eVoX (27. November 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper für euch


Hmm, bisschen klein oder?


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. November 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hmm, bisschen klein oder?



Ist ja auch nur ein Bild, machs als wallpaper und stell die Hintergrundfarbe auf Schwarz


----------



## eVoX (27. November 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur ein Bild, machs als wallpaper und stell die Hintergrundfarbe auf Schwarz


Stimmt ja, der hatte es auch zentriert, wenn man es streckt, sieht es geil aus.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (27. November 2009)

Big Big Update 

I love my RocketDock


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2009)

Mein Desktop ist etwas leer...


----------



## Boardi05 (28. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

So hier mal ein Paar von mir. windows 7 das einzig wahre! 

Der BMW ist ein HDR Wallpaper!


----------



## sadburai (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (29. November 2009)

meiner wieder


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Was issn das fürn Rocketdock design??


----------



## Doney (29. November 2009)

standard dock mit selbstgemachten icons ^^


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2009)

Weiterführende Unterhaltungen bitte per PN führen. 

BTT. -> Bilder bitte


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Ok Ok
hier mein Aktueller


----------



## Clastron (29. November 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> *entfernt*


wie hast du das mit dem Kalender gemacht und so... ?


----------



## sadburai (29. November 2009)

Rainlendar 2 mit Statica... Die Digital Uhr ist aus StaticaEN_Hud_edit, der Rest aus StaticaDE


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. November 2009)

Hier mal meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (29. November 2009)

und hier mal wieder einer von mir...


----------



## ghostadmin (30. November 2009)

Ach ich mag meine TFTs.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Und bewölktes Wetter?


----------



## Seven (30. November 2009)

Das hat was! Kannst du vielleicht das Rechte der beiden Bilder hochladen? 

Alibi:


----------



## ghostadmin (30. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und bewölktes Wetter?



Ja auch. 



Seven schrieb:


> Das hat was! Kannst du vielleicht das Rechte der beiden Bilder hochladen?
> 
> Alibi:



Du findest es hier: InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Dark Clouds Await


----------



## Seven (30. November 2009)

Hey Danke. 

Damits kein Spam wird :


----------



## Boardi05 (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (1. Dezember 2009)

Was für eine Leiste hast du oben am Bild? und mit welchen Desing? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## punTo (1. Dezember 2009)

Na das wird standart Objectdock oder Rocketdock sein mit den Lucid icons.


----------



## kuki122 (1. Dezember 2009)

Und meiner


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (1. Dezember 2009)

Seven schrieb:


> Hey Danke.
> 
> Damits kein Spam wird :





> Regeln:
> Ständig aktualisierende Frauen und Nackige interessieren hier nich. Es geht um Desktops - um extreme Desktops und net um schnöde Wallpaper. Eine Woche Abstand zwischen den Bildern! Wenns denn wirklich sein muss das so oft zu aktualisieren.
> 
> Wer dagegen verstößt und meint öfter als mit einer Woche Abstand seinen Desktop präsentieren zu müssen, der wird mit einer roten Karte bezüglich Spam bestraft.


* 

*Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal durchlesen


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Dezember 2009)

Nach Ewigkeiten mal ein neues Wallpaper:


----------



## Clastron (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke Leute 
Update:
*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Dezember 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal durchlesen



Vielleicht hättest du den Thread besser verfolgen sollen.
Es wurde auch gesagt das man diese Regeln mittlerweile, speziell die 1 Wochenregelung, nicht so eng nehmen soll.^^

Aber OT.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> Was für eine Leiste hast du oben am Bild? und mit welchen Desing?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



Ist die Rocketdock mit den Lucid Icons


----------



## Clastron (2. Dezember 2009)

Danke  Du siehst ja habs schon


----------



## punTo (2. Dezember 2009)

Hat sich nich ganz so viel getan aber eine leichte veränderung ist schon zusehen, möchte wieder etwas weg von Apple aber im Farbchema will ich so bleiben, also nen design mit ähnlichen Farben muss her...


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Dezember 2009)

Auch wieder was neues: diesmal mit getauschten Farben (schwarz-weiß -> weiß-schwarz)^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer


----------



## Clastron (3. Dezember 2009)

Update: 2. Bildschirmen

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Dezember 2009)

so mal meiner :]
1280*1024


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Dezember 2009)

Meiner mit Win7 inside.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Dezember 2009)

insider dürften wissen wo das bild herkommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> insider dürften wissen wo das bild herkommt



Das wissen sogar Outsider, ich z.B.. 


@ Desktop: Nochmal ein frisch installiertes XP Professional.
Ich hoffe das nächste OS was ich installieren werde, in ein paar Wochen wird Win 7 sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Dezember 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nich, sags mir



kommt vom COD6, da darfman n bissl im weltall rumschauen, ist echt gut gemacht


----------



## Opheliac (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

Zur Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Dezember 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> insider dürften wissen wo das bild herkommt



Dürfte man das Wallpaper haben ?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Dezember 2009)

Da sieht man aber leider nur das Thumbnail^^
Deshalb hier nochmal


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt aber 

http://www.abload.de/img/iw4sp2009-12-0321-19-2yg2r.png


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2009)

meiner auch mal wieder


----------



## Hai0815 (6. Dezember 2009)

Sodele...
Nach Umstieg auf Win 7 Prof. und der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors nun auch mal wieder was neues von mir...

Ich find Dr. House cool


----------



## Janny (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder klassisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2009)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Sodele...
> Nach Umstieg auf Win 7 Prof. und der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors nun auch mal wieder was neues von mir...
> 
> Ich find Dr. House cool


darf man fragen was das für fenster sind?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (10. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer Moni.


----------



## Hai0815 (10. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> darf man fragen was das für fenster sind?



Man darf 

Ist "Fences" von Stardock - _klick mich_


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer einer davon.


----------



## kelevra (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer Monitor:

ein Acer P225HQ
1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehts nicht mit etwas weniger blabla?

...


btw:


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ......ob ich wohl hiermit ein paar Leuten eine freude mache ?

Ich widme das einfach mal Quanti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach Mist jetzt wollte ich meinen 4000sten hier machen und es ist ja die Ruka


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

Was soll denn de3r hintegrund darstellen?
Eine explodierende CPU?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

^^du bist der Physiker...was fragst du mich


----------



## Witcher (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Dezember 2009)

Link ftw! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

National Geographic sei dank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (13. Dezember 2009)

Kein Flesh, kein Auto.


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2009)

Mit Fleisch in eines seiner besten Formen


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich mal wieder von meiner destruktiven Seite


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

Schlecht verdeckt und nicht sehr kreativ. 
Die Dame nennt sich Vikki Blows


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

Hmpf. 

Auf jedenfall mal wieder mein aktueller:


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine neuste "Kreation":


----------



## \\alex (16. Dezember 2009)

Zweimal mein "Mac Pro"


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann bring ich mal meinen 15 Kg Vorschlaghammer mit... 

Neues OS: @ Win 7


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> @\\alex:
> 
> Ich verkauf die Macs. ma so ne frage^^was hast für den mit core i7 hingeblättert?



ist kein mac soweit ich weiß, ich glaube nicht das ein mac rechner ein asus p6t hat ^^  


Hackintosh wird es sein 

Alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## \\alex (19. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ist kein mac soweit ich weiß, ich glaube nicht das ein mac rechner ein asus p6t hat ^^
> 
> 
> Hackintosh wird es sein



Genau so ist das. Das OS läuft auch größtenteils unmodifiziert.
Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit hab', such ich passende 24/7 OC-Einstellungen für den i7 und dann kann mich ein echter Mac Pro mal.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein neuer Desktop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein wenig Baustelle, bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich die Taskleiste nicht vertikal rechts an die Seite packe und die Rainmeter Gadgets rüber nach links...

Nicht über die Uhr im Tray wundern, ist immer noch Vista mit Win7-Theme, daher ragt die Uhrzeit da in den Glaswürfel rein (Theme-Bug)...
*
Edit: *Hier noch die Version mit Taskbar rechts. man hat halt in Fenster horizontal noch ein paar Pixel mehr. Aber es ist ungewohnt.
Was meint ihr? windows klassisch oder Windows hochkant?


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mein neuer Desktop.
> ...



Hast du mal nen  link für diese Sidebar Gadgets!?please Cpu,Wetter,Netzwerk etc.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen  link für diese Sidebar Gadgets!?please Cpu,Wetter,Netzwerk etc.



Ist alles Rainmeter mit dem HUD.Vision Theme.
Sollte über Google zu finden sein.


----------



## kelevra (20. Dezember 2009)

Mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

Mein Aktueller Desktop :


----------



## \\alex (20. Dezember 2009)

\\alex schrieb:


> Zweimal mein "Mac Pro"



Hier nochmal der Hackintosh, nur unter Windows. 

Die 83 Hintergrundbilder wechseln sich alle 30 Minuten ab.


----------



## Clastron (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar kleine Änderungen


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Dezember 2009)

Soo dann bringe ich auch mal mein Desktop zum vorschein zwar leich unübersichtlich auf den ersten Blick aber ich komme gut zurecht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht wundern die überstichenen dateinamen sind Privat bitte also um verständniss

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## BigBubby (20. Dezember 2009)

pornos oder illegale filme 
Ein tipp jpg und nicht png. Mach die sache kleiner.


----------



## Ezio (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niamne (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein Desktop. Eher schlicht irgendwie aber gefällt mir so.


----------



## JePe (22. Dezember 2009)

Passend zur Jahreszeit.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja ihr mal meins...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (22. Dezember 2009)

Der typ auf deinem Foto sollte mal zum arzt, ich glaube der blutet!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja der hat da was rotes...^^

Man ein Großteil hat nur Autos oder Frauen oder Games oder sonst was man ich denn der einzige Extreme 



P.s: Ist eine Frau


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja der hat da was rotes...^^
> 
> Man ein Großteil hat nur Autos oder Frauen oder Games oder sonst was man ich denn der einzige Extreme
> 
> ...



Hier haste mein Desktop weder frau noch Auto


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch kein auto oder ne halb nackte tante


----------



## Mick Jogger (23. Dezember 2009)

WUUH Homer rules!

Hast du schon das neue IL 2 ?


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2009)

hier mal meiner


----------



## Pommes (23. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> hier mal meiner



0°C  Pornös


----------



## Th3 GhOst (24. Dezember 2009)

Bang0o schrieb:


> auch kein auto oder ne halb nackte tante



Muss ich haben 
wäre cool wenn du mir den zukommen lassen könntest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab auch keine nakte Tante oder n Auto also bitte ^^

gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Dezember 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> 0°C  Pornös



Yep, sowas hätte wohl jeder gerne ,ne
Bei mir liegts aber daran ,dass dieses Gadget nicht in der Lage ist ,die korrekte Temperatur zu ermittlen
Komischerweise schafft Evga Precision das problemlos


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Weihnachts Desktop.
Hat zwar nichts mit Weihnachten zu tun aber ist ja auch egal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein aktueller Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern frisch aufgesetzt wegen neuem Board deshalb noch alles so schön leer 

mfg Ceres


----------



## \\alex (24. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie ist es erstaunlich, wie viele Leute hier ein Dock benutzen. Unter Windows fand ich das bisher eher störend als nützlich. 

Vor allem, da die neue Taskleiste von Windows 7 doch sehr an bekannte Docks erinnert, weiß ich nicht, wieso man noch ein Dock bräuchte.


Alex


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man PNG`s als Icon nützen könnte, bräuchte ich auch kein Dock


----------



## \\alex (24. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn man PNG`s als Icon nützen könnte, bräuchte ich auch kein Dock



Mit IcoFX sollte es ein Leichtes sein, .png in .ico umzuwandeln. Dann noch in den Eigenschaften von der Verknüpfung mit "Change Icon..." das neue Symbol wählen und mit "Pin to Taskbar" anpinnen.
(Ja, ich hab' ein englisches Windows.)

Mit dem Ablauf sollte es klappen. Dummerweise kann man nicht die Icons von bereits angepinnten Programmen ändern.


Alex


----------



## CeresPK (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das man das mit den Dock dan doch ein wenig geordneter hinbekommt als mit der Taskleiste.
Da man ja noch Trennsymbole setzen kann
dadurch kann man die aufteilungen übersichtlicher gestallten 
mfg Ceres


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Dezember 2009)

Das Dock finde ich sehr nützlich!


----------



## LOGIC (24. Dezember 2009)

Wo habt ihr eigentlich halle diese leiste am oberen rand her O.o ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Rocketdock


----------



## LOGIC (24. Dezember 2009)

Cool danke !


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Dezember 2009)

Leute nicht labern - Bilder braucht der Thread^^

So meiner für die nächsten 3 Tage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (24. Dezember 2009)

So mal wieder meiner nun mit neuem 24" Full HD TFT von LG


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder was frisches.


----------



## Witcher (24. Dezember 2009)

Bild ist etwas zu groß daher nur im anhang.


----------



## Shady (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## punTo (25. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein neuer...


----------



## Tobi209 (25. Dezember 2009)

so mal mein neuer wünsche allen schöne weihnacht noch und einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2010.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop auf meinem Rechner @ Family (P4 - S423 - 1,7 GHz )


----------



## Bang0o (27. Dezember 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> WUUH Homer rules!
> 
> Hast du schon das neue IL 2 ?


hmm ner nachfolger von il2 heisst Storm of War
und die neueste Version von Il2 heisst Sturmovik 1946 4.09m



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Muss ich haben
> wäre cool wenn du mir den zukommen lassen könntest.
> 
> Ich hab auch keine nakte Tante oder n Auto also bitte ^^
> ...



gerne doch
http://static3.gigagfx.de/wallpaper/files/10_1241525733.jpg


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mal wieder was frisches.



Magst du die beiden Wallpaper hochladen? Sind nämlich sehr schön, und ich hätte sie gern ;D Vor allem das linke!

cheers!


----------



## punTo (27. Dezember 2009)

Hat sich noch ein wenig was getan, ist dann erstmal für die nächste zeit on top


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Dezember 2009)

Mein letztes Update in diesen Jahr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Dezember 2009)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Magst du die beiden Wallpaper hochladen? Sind nämlich sehr schön, und ich hätte sie gern ;D Vor allem das linke!
> 
> cheers!



InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Maligne Starry Sky und
InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Deep Silence


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Maligne Starry Sky und
> InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: Deep Silence



Ich danke


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer. Gr33tz...


----------



## JC88 (28. Dezember 2009)

Auch ma wieder was neues von mir.
Etwas warmes in der kalten Jahreszeit


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. Dezember 2009)

mein desktop^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

Viiiista  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: ok mal eben aktualisiert xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Dezember 2009)

Oh nein das Vista Monster hat zugeschlagen!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß, ich sollte vielleicht mal wieder aufräumen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2009)

Ach da gibts viel schlimmeres 

@Topic: mal wieder mein Lieblingsmodel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Dezember 2009)

Wer isn das?


----------



## roadgecko (31. Dezember 2009)

frag ich mich auch


----------



## Lekio (31. Dezember 2009)

@Boardi05:
kannst du zu dem wallpaper nen link geben?


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bejus (1. Januar 2010)

schön aufgeräumt


----------



## Janny (1. Januar 2010)

@ snaap snaap, wer ist das ?


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Januar 2010)

@Janny: Adriana Lima


----------



## joraku (1. Januar 2010)

Hier mal wieder zuum Jahresbeginn.


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Januar 2010)

Wichtiger Tipp: 1x alle 7 tage posten!
Ich habe shcon gepunktet zuletzt ,da ich innerhalb von 3 tagen einen neuen desktop reingestellt habe


----------



## kelevra (3. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer:

Habe die wichtigsten Programme in die Taskbar gelegt und ins Dock oben nur Games.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder was neues:


----------



## Clastron (3. Januar 2010)

Update:


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Januar 2010)

Mein derzeitiger. Selber erstellen ist was feines. Rendertime für das Bild: 26h 22min. Das nächste ist in arbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (6. Januar 2010)

Meiner


----------



## Ezio (6. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer...

Ubuntu 9.10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2010)

Wunderschön


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (6. Januar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wunderschön



wir sind einer meinung sag mal wer ist die schöne dame im Bild ohne BH?


----------



## JC88 (6. Januar 2010)

hier ma was aktuelles von mir, find ich ganz witzig (rechts) meine freundin finds eher "knuffig" (links)


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Januar 2010)

Habe nach einer ganzen Weile meins auch mal wieder verändert:


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer ist das nicht wunderschön idyllisch?


----------



## kelevra (9. Januar 2010)

EIn Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

Nutzt ihr 2 Bildschirme oder was ist das ? O.o


----------



## kelevra (9. Januar 2010)

Jop, hab an meinem 17" Laptop nen 21,5er TFT hängen. 1680x1050 und 1920x1080.

Sieht dann so aus auf dem Schreibtisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bejus (9. Januar 2010)

So sieht es bei mir im moment aus:


----------



## Tobi209 (9. Januar 2010)

so dann auch mal wieder mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Er hat 2 ja, wie ich auch und bitte kein


 
Bis zu 4 Posts ohne Bild ist in Ordnung!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Januar 2010)

Update (Nativ 1680*1050):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

hast du den bildschirm in 1920x1080?


----------



## joraku (9. Januar 2010)

Alter PC
um Weihnachten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Januar 2010)

mein aktueller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2010)

das hat mal was. nicht so billig und doch verdammt sexy.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein Test PC mit Windows 7 Enterprise 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Desktop ist billig und trotzdem sexy.
Why so serious? 

Die Dark Knight-Wallpaper von Messenjahmatt sind wirklich gut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Januar 2010)

Ich mal wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder


  du und deine zerbrechlichen asiatinnen


----------



## JC88 (10. Januar 2010)

is doch heiß^^heißer als irgendeine der anderen hier vorhandenen silicon valley damen


----------



## DeathForce (11. Januar 2010)

So mal wieder aktualisiert ^^


----------



## Mr Bo (12. Januar 2010)

*Rettet die Cheerleaderin, rettet die Welt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Januar 2010)

muss man die kenne?


----------



## Mr Bo (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, einigen ist sie bekannt.

Hayden Panettiere ? Wikipedia


----------



## roadgecko (12. Januar 2010)

Ist doch ganz hübsch


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Januar 2010)

*** ftw![/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

Oh hast recht,tschuldigung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (13. Januar 2010)

So mal wieder was neues von mir


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ein neues von mir. Das Rendern hat auch "nur" 27 Stunden gedauert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. Januar 2010)

hier ist mal meiner...


----------



## der Türke (13. Januar 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> hier ist mal meiner...



erinnert mich an Final Fantasy 7
Ich weiss aber nicht warum


----------



## Bejus (13. Januar 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Mal ein neues von mir. Das Rendern hat auch "nur" 27 Stunden gedauert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wallpaper ist nett, hast du zufällig eine gallery oder so wo man sich deine werke mal angucken kann?
falls nicht würde ich mich über das wallpaper freuen!

lg

AntiSpamm:


----------



## Astaroth (13. Januar 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> Das wallpaper ist nett, hast du zufällig eine gallery oder so wo man sich deine werke mal angucken kann?
> falls nicht würde ich mich über das wallpaper freuen!
> 
> lg
> ...


Hast du zufällig die namen deiner Sidebar Widgets?


----------



## DON (13. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal wo bekommt man eigentlich diese Werkzeugleisten her für die ganzen verknüpfungen??

Hier ist mal mein desktop mit mehreren Hintergründen als diashow


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Januar 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> Das wallpaper ist nett, hast du zufällig eine gallery oder so wo man sich deine werke mal angucken kann?
> falls nicht würde ich mich über das wallpaper freuen!
> 
> lg
> ...


 
Bitte sehr: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/album.php?albumid=2216


----------



## Bejus (13. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig die namen deiner Sidebar Widgets?


OrbLog


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Januar 2010)

So hab mal meinen Desktop ordnetlich umgeräumt

Hoffe er gefällt euch


----------



## buzty (13. Januar 2010)

meiner mal wieder (in echt 1920x1080)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Januar 2010)

ist das Hayley Williams?

Edit: kann eigentlich nur sie sein^^


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

Ist das die Sängerin von Paramore?


----------



## Bennz (13. Januar 2010)

da hab ich doch auch mal wieder einen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (13. Januar 2010)

@euMelBeumel und thrian: jep genau, ihr habt sie erkannt  auch wenn sie ja inzwischen blond ist...


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2010)

meins!


----------



## eightcore (14. Januar 2010)

Ich beteilige mich auch wieder mal.


----------



## Singler (14. Januar 2010)

So sieht meiner aus momentan:


----------



## Eifelsniper (14. Januar 2010)

So Weihnachtszeit vorbei und Desktop geändert


----------



## Joel:D (14. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wopkal (14. Januar 2010)

Hier mein Desktop + Lieblingsbild!

file:///C:/Users/Admin/Desktop/Unbenannt.PNG


----------



## Eifelsniper (14. Januar 2010)

Joel:D schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner




wie heisst das Iconpack?für Rocketdock was du da hast? bzw. wo gibt es das?


----------



## Joel:D (14. Januar 2010)

Du hast Post


----------



## Thronfolger (14. Januar 2010)

Meine täglich genutzten Desktops:


*Windows 7 x64 Prof - Arbeitsbereich*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-desktops-2411-picture32838-desktopw7.jpg
*Ubuntu 9.10 x64 - Arbeitsbereich*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-desktops-2411-picture32840-desktopu9-2.jpg
*Windows 7 x64 Prof - Gamingbereich*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-desktops-2411-picture32839-desktopwd.jpg


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (14. Januar 2010)

Hier mal 3 Desktops von meinen ca. 40 Dual-Widescreen Wallpaper.


----------



## HolySh!t (14. Januar 2010)

UPDATE nach einem Tag


----------



## Mr Bo (15. Januar 2010)

Auf Wunsch


----------



## Janny (15. Januar 2010)

Boardi05, kannste das Wallpaper hochladen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Januar 2010)

heartcell schrieb:


> so, und das is mein desktop auf arbeit.



Sieht ja sehr nach Arbeit aus....

@ Topic
siehe Anhang^^


----------



## heartcell (15. Januar 2010)

und das is meiner daheim^^


----------



## micky12 (15. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mietzekatze...


----------



## Mr Bo (15. Januar 2010)

Dann aber auch gleich die richtige Mietzekatze....

guck sie dir mal genau an


----------



## Tremendous (15. Januar 2010)

Meins meins meins


----------



## Bademeister44 (15. Januar 2010)

hier is mal mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder meinen aktualisiert:

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## herethic (15. Januar 2010)

Mal meiner,extra für euch aufgeräumt


----------



## AMDman (16. Januar 2010)

hier mal meiner^^


----------



## zyclon (16. Januar 2010)

Meine Photoshop Versuch.
Besonderheit ist, dass die icons selbst gemacht sind und keine Beschrifftung oder Verknüpfung haben.
Ach ja, ZSD steht für zockerstrich deutschland (das ist ein Crysis Clan)


----------



## AMDman (16. Januar 2010)

hmm...wär mir zu bunt!!


----------



## Player007 (16. Januar 2010)

Hier mein aktueller:


----------



## zyclon (16. Januar 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> hmm...wär mir zu bunt!!


 
Bin halt ein Crysis spieler, wir lieben bunte Sache.


----------



## punTo (16. Januar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Boardi05, kannste das Wallpaper hochladen ?



schließe mich der Nachfrage an
und hier noch mein neuer,


----------



## FcryCola (16. Januar 2010)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> hier meiner.. reele größe: 1280*768
> 
> *Bild zu breit*
> 
> @meinen vorgänger .. mach doch bitte dein bild runter auf 1024 pixel breite ..




wenn jmd dieses bild hat bitte mal hochladen

finde es hamma


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Januar 2010)

So meine neuste "Kreation" wieder mit schwarzen Balken, Nr. 28 ist es mittlerweile  Model wie gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von meinem schlepptop


----------



## |L1n3 (17. Januar 2010)

FcryCola schrieb:


> wenn jmd dieses bild hat bitte mal hochladen
> 
> finde es hamma


naja wo er herkommt sieht man ja .. aber ob ich den noch finde
schau mal aufs Datum


----------



## Ezio (17. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 mit Multi-Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (17. Januar 2010)

welches prog nutzt du dafür? bin schon länger auf der suche nach nem guten


----------



## Ezio (17. Januar 2010)

WindowsPager


----------



## Th30n34nd0nl7 (17. Januar 2010)

Auflösung: 1920x1200


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (17. Januar 2010)

@ Bang0o: kannst du nen Link dazu geben?


----------



## Bang0o (17. Januar 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> @ Bang0o: kannst du nen Link dazu geben?


Im So Fucking Happy I Could Shit Rainbows wallpapers


----------



## shila92 (17. Januar 2010)

Momentan: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FcryCola (17. Januar 2010)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> naja wo er herkommt sieht man ja .. aber ob ich den noch finde
> schau mal aufs Datum




sei doch so nett und schau mal nach

das mit dem datum habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## ne0r (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1680... verschiedene bars und plugins..


----------



## Mr Bo (18. Januar 2010)

Wieder ein neuer


----------



## Seven (18. Januar 2010)

Nach dem ich jetzt die Ganze HL Reihe durch hab, musste einfach eine passende Tapete her, weils so geil war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (18. Januar 2010)

Update:


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Januar 2010)

Ganz schlicht und aufgeräumt


----------



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Update:



könntest du den mal ohne deine icons reinstellen 

sehr schickes bild

danke dir


----------



## Clastron (19. Januar 2010)

jo werde ich machen


----------



## NocternalPredator (19. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (19. Januar 2010)

Hier ist das Bild:


----------



## Megael (19. Januar 2010)

Seit heute:


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Januar 2010)

Jo


----------



## FcryCola (20. Januar 2010)

also nochmal danke sehr schicker wallpaper auch auf einer auflösung von nur 1280*1024


muss ich doch sagen kommt das bild von Clastron sehr gut rüber

könntest du mir noch sagen wo man solche pics herbekommt


----------



## Clastron (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dir ja mal die Seite schicken. Habs einfach in Google eingegeben und dann kamm auch schon das Bild


----------



## FcryCola (21. Januar 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal die Seite schicken. Habs einfach in Google eingegeben und dann kamm auch schon das Bild


jo wäre dir dankbar stelle einfahc hier ein joar


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. Januar 2010)

Immer mit entsprechenden Sys Icons 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Januar 2010)

Und mal wieder was neues. Wie immer einzig und artig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Aholic (21. Januar 2010)

Hier mein Cha...ähm...naja...ach, schauts euch einfach selber an:


----------



## Sharidan (22. Januar 2010)

Hi

Bin zwar nicht wirklich mega Aktiv hier, lese aber sehr viel einfach nur mit .
Darum auch mal mein Desktop *gg*.

Die Rocketbar ist nur wegen dem Screenshot zu sehen.Ansonsten ist sie verborgen, außer wenn ich mit der Maus zum unteren Bildschirm Rand gehe, kommt sie herrvor .

http://www.bilderhoster.at/upload/urrmp1264168470.jpghttp://www.bilderhoster.at/upload/urrmp1264168470.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2010)

Vista, nix Seven 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Januar 2010)

tolles Wallpaper. Hast du das auch in FullHD?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2010)

leider nur 1680x1050, war bei einem Theme dabei (welches ich aber nicht nutze).


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

Sieht echt verdammt gut aus Fr3@k!


----------



## kuki122 (22. Januar 2010)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC glüht ebenfalls in dem grün, passt sehr schön zueinander. 

Im Anhang nochmal in Groß.

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## Clastron (22. Januar 2010)

Kennt emand von euch ein Vista Theme für Windows 7 ?? Weil wir schon gerade dabei sind


----------



## Aholic (23. Januar 2010)

Dein W7 kannst du doch soweit anpassen, die Taskleiste zumindest.


----------



## Clastron (23. Januar 2010)

Jaa das schon, aber ich wollte genau ein Windows Vista Desing, wo die Features von Windows 7 beibehält


----------



## .Mac (23. Januar 2010)

Sodele, mein neuer Desktop Januar 2010.


----------



## JePe (23. Januar 2010)

Update.


----------



## Tig3r0023 (23. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Vista, nix Seven



Wie hast du die Eingabeaufforderung so durchsichtig bekommen?


----------



## shila92 (23. Januar 2010)

Das geht, glaube ich, mit irgendeiner Software. Hab mehrere per Google gefunden aber welche was taugt, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Das geht mit irgendeiner Software. Hab mehrere per Google gefunden aber welche was taugt, weiß ich auch nicht.



Crystal Vista, oder wie das heißt, bin jetzt zu faul zum Googeln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Das geht, glaube ich, mit irgendeiner Software. Hab mehrere per Google gefunden aber welche was taugt, weiß ich auch nicht.



Glass CMD: 
*** CMD for Vista and Seven by ~komalo on deviantART[/url]

Gruß


----------



## Singler (24. Januar 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal meiner:
http://img651.imageshack.us/i/desktopk.jpg/


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mit Rocketdoch und selbstgemachten Icons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FcryCola (24. Januar 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Rocketdoch und selbstgemachten Icons


also dieses bild brauch eich kannst du es mal bite hochladen?

danke dir


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Januar 2010)

FcryCola schrieb:


> also dieses bild brauch eich kannst du es mal bite hochladen?
> 
> danke dir



Habs im Anhang 
solltest aber mein Bildquote rausmachen...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aholic (24. Januar 2010)

Mich würden diese Frauen Wallpaper total ablenken, ich weis nich...


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2010)

Für mich wärs auch nix, meins muss eher beruhigen  Und vor allem darf es nicht voll sein. Sogar mein Dock hat wirklich nur die Sachen, die ich tagtäglich benötige. Netmal Sachen die ich alle zwei Tage brauche


----------



## punTo (25. Januar 2010)

Update:


----------



## sadburai (25. Januar 2010)

Hehe, mein Bruder hat sich einen neuen PC gekauft, bis jetzt sind aber nur Monitor, Graka und Mainboard angekommen, jetzt darf ich seinen Bildschirm testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Januar 2010)

Ok hab mal ne dumme Frage, wie macht ihr die Bilder vom Desktop?


----------



## shila92 (25. Januar 2010)

Screenshot mit Taste Druck und dann in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfügen. Oder ein separates Screenshot-Tool wie bei Win 7 z.B. das Snipping Tool.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Januar 2010)

2 Möglichkeiten entweder Snipping Tool und dann den bereich makieren und speichern ,oder einmal 'Drucken' drücken und das Bild mit Strg+V in Paint einfügen


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Januar 2010)

So hir dann mal meins.


----------



## Aholic (25. Januar 2010)

@sadburai, das sieht auch echt schick aus, was ist das eigentlich für ein messenger der so transparant ist?


----------



## sadburai (25. Januar 2010)

Der messanger ist Miranda, kann alle möglichen Protokolle und ist mit allem möglichem erweiterbar. Der Skin dafür heißt Sidebar Skin (einfach auf DeviantArt suchen).

Ansonsten die 10.50 alpha von Opera mit Z1 Glass Skin:
Z1-AV69 - Z1-Glass 1.11 for Opera 10.5 Build 3206


----------



## computertod (26. Januar 2010)

ich auch mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

@computertod

Ich such mal ein Video von meinem Borther raus,dann wirst du ganz anders über die Kirche denken


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meiner mit frisch aufgesetzten Windows7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Januar 2010)

hab als 2ten Bildschirm eine alte Röhre stehen 
reicht, um alles anzuzeigen, was ich so brauche


----------



## shila92 (26. Januar 2010)

Was ist das für ein Tool zum Auslesen der Auslastung, Temperatur und Lüftergeschwindigkeit? 
So eine Windows Mini-Anwendung oder ein separates Tool?


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Januar 2010)

ist Lavalys Everest, das hat ne integrierte Sidebar Funktion


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Januar 2010)

So, hab wieder ein Bild fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## speedstar (28. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder neues...


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BC2 Beta is nur ein Link, hab aber einen Key *juhu*


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meinen Desktop jetzt ebenfalls wieder aktualisiert;


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (30. Januar 2010)

Ich kann nichts dafür, er ist nunmal so leer. 

Edit: Der Desktop ist wegen Änderungen 2 Seiten weiter zu sehen


​ ​


----------



## kuki122 (30. Januar 2010)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1. Bild im Anhang nochmal in originaler Auflösung​*​


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2010)

Leider ist das kleine Bild noch etwas zu groß.
Für mich jetzt nicht soo das Problem aber man muss ja auch mal an die Leute mit kleineren Bildschirmen denken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (31. Januar 2010)

So hier mein Desktop nach meiner zwangs Neuinstal, hatte auch vom Desktop vorher nen richtig gutes Dings gepostet aber der wurde leider gelöscht (spam) und nu isser weg, naja nich so wild.

Die rechte leiste ersetzt meine windows Taskleiste.


----------



## Bejus (31. Januar 2010)

Oldstyle Kannste das wallpaper mal uppen?
Anti-OT:


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Januar 2010)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür, er ist nunmal so leer.
> 
> 
> ​



Könntest du mir mal bitte den Link zu dem Wallpaper posten? Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> Oldstyle Kannste das wallpaper mal uppen?
> Anti-OT:


Habs mal in groß und "klein" angehängt.
Ich benutze einen Ausschnitt aus dem größeren.

Alibi(Bild ändert sich alle 30 Minuten...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aholic (31. Januar 2010)

@Olstyle, etwas OT aber...steht das eine große Gebäude (Bild 2) da etwas schief?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Wird wohl eher am Weitwinkel und der Architektur liegen.
Da es aber nicht meine Bilder sind und ich erst nächsten Winter nach Sydney komme weiß ich es nicht wirklich .


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie kann ich eigentlich bei diesen RSS-Feeds zum Beispiel PCGH news "aktivieren" ?


MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Januar 2010)

dubdidu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

Was ist das für ein Sidebar Gadget unten rechts, wo die Systemdaten usw. angezeigt werden?
Was ist das für ein BS und was für ein Design/Skin?


----------



## shila92 (31. Januar 2010)

Das Everest Sidebar Gadget glaub ich.  
Kannst du vom Inhalt, Aufbau, Farbe etc. anpassen. Nur ein paar schönere Designs wären nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (31. Januar 2010)

Lucid Icons  Kein Wunder habe ich die im Netz nicht gefunden, ich hab immer Liquid Icons gesucht.

Danke!

Edit: Ich weiß, man soll sich an die 1 Woche Grenze halten aber was solls  Ich muss euch einfach den Desktop mit diesen Icons zeigen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den anderen Beitrag könnt ihr dann ja bitte löschen  Das Bild habe ich jetzt mal entfernt

Hier ist der Wallpaper Link


----------



## Lekio (31. Januar 2010)

So hier ist mein erster Desktop von meinem ersten eigenen Rechner:



1920*1080 Samsung Synchmaster 2494LW

Wie mache ich so einen richtigen eintrag? also wie alle anderen erst ein großes dann ein kleines dranngehangen? so wie über mir halt


----------



## shila92 (31. Januar 2010)

[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Februar 2010)

Update: mal was ganz einfaches. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Februar 2010)

Also HUD.Vision hab ich installiert, aber ich sehe nirgendswo beim Rainmeter, wo ich HUD.Vision auswählen kann ? 
Wisst ihr, wo ? 
Hier mein aktueller Desktop.
Das skind unten rechts in der Ecke denkt ihr euch einfach mal Weg, das ist ein Fehler der gerade nicht weg zu machen geht


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meiner
Windoof 7 kommt demnächst aber wieder runter und ich hau mir das noch doofere Win Vista wieder drauf.
Naja wat solls


----------



## Klutten (1. Februar 2010)

14 Spam-/Diskussionsbeiträge wurden hier gelöscht. Wer sich zum 100sten Mal über ein bestimmtes Theme oder Dock informieren möchte, der mache das bitte per PN - in einen Bilderthread gehört das in diesem Umfang nicht. Die nächsten Offtopic-Beiträge in diesem Thread werden ab jetzt belohnt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zocks (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich weiss.. eine Frau... aber es ist doch Heather Graham !!


----------



## FcryCola (2. Februar 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> So hier ist mein erster Desktop von meinem ersten eigenen Rechner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könntest du das bild mal ohne icons also nur das bild an sich hochladen bitte ?


----------



## Lekio (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/Babes-Girls/Sylvie-Vaart/sylvie-francoise-van-der-vaart.html

das wurd hier auch schon für mich mal gepostet der link


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey ho...bin mal wieder da...^^

Und ja habe wieder mal eine UPdate von meinen Bild mit Schirm ^^

Und nach wie vor is meiner immer noch der Extremste ihr....!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (3. Februar 2010)

Update:
Mal nen anderes Wallpaper, linke Dockleiste musste weichen - war auch nich ganz so das ware.
Was man jetzt nicht sieht Taskleiste ist transparent geworden und einiege Programme wie TS2, ICQ, Steam.


----------



## xb@x360 (4. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein sehr aufgeräumter Desktop .


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

Mal was neues.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Februar 2010)

punTo schrieb:


> Update:
> Mal nen anderes Wallpaper, linke Dockleiste musste weichen - war auch nich ganz so das ware.
> Was man jetzt nicht sieht Taskleiste ist transparent geworden und einiege Programme wie TS2, ICQ, Steam.



Ich bitte dich inständig mir zu verraten wo du das her hast  Bild


----------



## punTo (4. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich inständig , mir zu verraten wo du das her hast



Was meinst du genau, Transparenz, Wallpaper oder Systemanzeige rechts

_____
OKay das Wallpaper:
hier!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Ich will mal nen bisschen Kontrastprogramm hier hereinbringen. Nen bisschen Linux unter den Windows-Desktops .
Bild ist selbstgemacht.


----------



## RapToX (5. Februar 2010)

mein aktueller:


----------



## Bang0o (6. Februar 2010)

mal was anderes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2010)

So mein neuer Hintergrund nach dem Rechnerumbau


----------



## Otep (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (7. Februar 2010)

Mein neuer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2010)

Hier mal wieder mein aktueller.

Das Foto hat Bats von mir gemacht, zwischen uns hat es gleich gefunkt (siehe unten auf dem Foto).


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2010)

mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (7. Februar 2010)

ein bisschen zugetopft


----------



## Low (7. Februar 2010)

Nix besonderes 

Ich mag halt Youtube


----------



## buzty (7. Februar 2010)

so meiner frisch vom notebook, ich such nurnoch n chices wallpaper das in 15,6'' gut aussieht...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Februar 2010)

So dann Poste ich auch mal was rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG PSP-Hacker


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Februar 2010)

Mein aktueller Desk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bejus (13. Februar 2010)

meiner (wer nen symbol auf dem desktop findet bekommt ne lifetime keks flatrate!)


----------



## shila92 (13. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie gefällt mir dein Desktop... warum kommt der mir nur so bekannt vor?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Februar 2010)

Der neue vom Notebook, Wallpaper zum Teil selbst gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (14. Februar 2010)

PC umgebaut, System frisch aufgesetzt - also musste n neues Walli her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2010)

Desktop meines Büro PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (14. Februar 2010)

@Hai0815

Kannst du Link zum Bild Posten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Februar 2010)

mein derzeitiger Denon-Fanboy-Desktop


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Februar 2010)

mein derzeitiger Bose Fanboy Desktop


----------



## Hai0815 (14. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Hai0815
> 
> Kannst du Link zum Bild Posten?



Gerne doch *Klick mich hart*


----------



## herethic (14. Februar 2010)

http://shedendforum.foren-city.de/images/smiles/thanks.gif


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2010)

Mein neuer


----------



## \\alex (14. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Mein neuer



Ist das iStat Menus oben in der Leiste?
Was für eine App ist das, um den Bildschirm zu sperren?


----------



## punTo (14. Februar 2010)

Dann auch mal wieder ein Update von mir, hat sich wieder ein wenig  was getan.


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2010)

Jup, dass ist iStat.
Um den Bildschirm zu sperren braucht man keine App, das ist bei OS X dabei 
Kann man in den Einstellungen des Schlüsselbundes aktivieren


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Februar 2010)

Logo!!!
Link finde ich nicht mehr deshalb hab ichs hochgeladen

Bild siehe anhang.

MFG


----------



## \\alex (15. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Kann man in den Einstellungen des Schlüsselbundes aktivieren



Sehr schön, danke.

Dauert nur leider etwas bis der Dialog zum entsperren kommt.


Alex


----------



## sadburai (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Opera rockt!


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2010)

Der erste Screenshot von mir für dieses Jahr... passend zu meiner  Hardware-Erweiterung


----------



## Lekio (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich nur den Hintergrund geändert und die Uhr verschoben. Die Sidebar habe ich gelassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2010)

@ snaapsnaap

hönntest du den link oder dein hintergrundbild hier hochladen?
das sieht verdamt gut aus.

MFG


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Februar 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ snaapsnaap
> 
> hönntest du den link oder dein hintergrundbild hier hochladen?
> das sieht verdamt gut aus.
> ...



Bitte sehr


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2010)

danke!


----------



## buzty (16. Februar 2010)

so mein notebook mal wieder mit selbst gebasteltem wallpaper (unten bei dem trillian-zeichen hat wohl nur grad wer geschrieben, ist nicht immer orange^^)


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Wieder  Halley Williams!?

Stehts auf die?


----------



## buzty (16. Februar 2010)

er hats wieder erkannt. ehm naja ich find die musik gut und naja unansehnlich ist sie nun wirklich nicht 

außerdem kann man dank ihrer haare immer super bilder machen weils dadurch von selbst krasse kontraste gibt.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2010)

Meiner muss auch mal mitmischen. Finde den Wallpaper so schön


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Februar 2010)

Bin kürzlich von Fluxbox auf Openbox gewechselt, da gab es dann eine rundum-Kur.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2010)

häng mal meinen nach der reinstall an. zwar immernoch das selbe pic, aber mit paar inspirationen erweitert. was mich atm noch stört: das flashget icon und das ich kein rocketdock mit schönen icons hab ^^


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Februar 2010)

Original  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Gefällt es mir viel besser! Aber Leder nicht machbar (soweit ich weiß) das nur der Desktop die Farben umgekehrt sind
 und beim spielen automatisch richtig angezeigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2010)

mach doch ein negativ nur vom wallpaper


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Februar 2010)

bist ja nen gaaanz schlauer ^^  da hab ich auch schon gedacht   Aber mir gehts hauptsächlich um die win leiste  

Will es halt wenn ganz oder ganicht haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Februar 2010)

Du willst im Spiel auch alles negativ sehen oder wie?
Oder mach doch n Screenshot vom Desktop, wenn er negativ ist, dann hast du auch die Leiste als Negativ drauf.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du willst im Spiel auch alles negativ sehen oder wie?
> Oder mach doch n Screenshot vom Desktop, wenn er negativ ist, dann hast du auch die Leiste als Negativ drauf.



das ist eine gute idee und dann die Taskleiste einfach veschwinden lassen.


----------



## Janny (18. Februar 2010)

@ aurionkratos

Kannste das Wallpaper mal Up´en ?


----------



## aurionkratos (18. Februar 2010)

Hier gibts das: InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: This Old House


----------



## NOOKYN (18. Februar 2010)

Lade meins auch mal hoch


----------



## Chris (18. Februar 2010)

mein neuer/alter...hab schon ewig den gleichen


----------



## Anser (18. Februar 2010)

Da meld ich mich doch mal an und mach mit.... Verfolg den thread schon lange


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Februar 2010)

Ging wohl nicht richtig, aber jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Februar 2010)

So nach fast 24h endlich den RC runter und Windows 7 mit allen nötigen Programmen/Spielen/etc. fertig installiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöner Desktop  Die normale Taskleiste benutzt du auch fast nie oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Februar 2010)

Langeweile, Photoshop und ein Youtube Tutorial  Das kommt dabei heraus : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (20. Februar 2010)

So die Woche ist dann rum und ich darf wieder Posten, hat sich in den Zeitraum zweimal verändert.
Bin grad mal wider auf dem Apple-Tripp aber ich denke das wird sich schnell wieder ändern vlt. mal wieder  was ganz neues kein normaler BS Style.


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

punTo schrieb:


> So die Woche ist dann rum und ich darf wieder Posten, hat sich in den Zeitraum zweimal verändert.
> Bin grad mal wider auf dem Apple-Tripp aber ich denke das wird sich schnell wieder ändern vlt. mal wieder  was ganz neues kein normaler BS Style.


Is das linke Bild mit Apple OS oder von Vista, wenn Vista  wie heißt das Sidebardings da was die CPU Ausslastung mist?


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (21. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Is das linke Bild mit Apple OS oder von Vista, wenn Vista  wie heißt das Sidebardings da was die CPU Ausslastung mist?



Alle beiden Screens sind Windows XP Home 32Bit ^^

Das Programm nennt sich Samurize und verlangt etwass Fachwissen und einarbeitunszeit da du die Configs selber machen musst.
Weiß nich ob das unter Vista so broblemlos läuft, bei Win7 hatte ich ein paar Probleme.
Musste mal googeln


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Februar 2010)

Und hier mein aktueller Win 7 Desk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

punTo schrieb:


> Alle beiden Screens sind Windows XP Home 32Bit ^^
> 
> Das Programm nennt sich Samurize und verlangt etwass Fachwissen und einarbeitunszeit da du die Configs selber machen musst.
> Weiß nich ob das unter Vista so broblemlos läuft, bei Win7 hatte ich ein paar Probleme.
> Musste mal googeln


Ahh danke, aber ich glaube davon lass ich die Finger
Vorallem da ich Win7 habe^^


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2010)

Oldschool Design, aber unter der Haube steckt neuste Windows7 Technik 
Das Design ist allerdings schön übersichtlich und das Wallpaper habe ich kurz selber gebastelt.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Februar 2010)

Woah ist das klassische Design mit der fetten Startleiste hässlich!


----------



## pixelflair (21. Februar 2010)

ich präsentiere...

windows 7 meets apple mac os x 

6std. arbeit, 3 systemabstürze mit kompletter neuinstallation  aber es LÄUFT!


----------



## punTo (21. Februar 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> ich präsentiere...
> 
> windows 7 meets apple mac os x
> 
> 6std. arbeit, 3 systemabstürze mit kompletter neuinstallation  aber es LÄUFT!



A was hast du dich da so aufgehangen?


----------



## pixelflair (21. Februar 2010)

punTo schrieb:


> A was hast du dich da so aufgehangen?


die shell32.dl hat jedes malrumgekackt 
mal hat er sie nich richtig überschrieben usw. 

im abgesicherten Modus gings dann


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Februar 2010)

Mal ein Update von mir, damit auch mal wieder Screens gepostet werden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ALDI Nord (22. Februar 2010)

Mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das ist richtig so
EDIT:
2 Versuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (22. Februar 2010)

Hier meins(Hab ich selbst gemacht in GTA 4 wens interessiert: ich mach meistens sowas als nur zu ballern((Habs aber trotzdem durch *g*)))
Stellt ecuh vor, ich hab noch die RC 

@ALDI Nord: nein ist es nicht, ich seh kein Bild


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2010)

So ein geiles Auto


----------



## Masterwana (22. Februar 2010)

Mein Auto (thx @ Dennis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2010)

von der Perspektive bekomme ich Halsschmerzen, ist wie das Schiff-Level in COD4


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2010)

Sagt der, der seine Auto so gut wie immer schräg fotografiert..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Sagt der, der seine Auto so gut wie immer schräg fotografiert..



Ich hab garkein Auto?


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Februar 2010)

@k-b: Du verwechselst ihn bestimmt mit CeresPK.
Die Beiden haben einen ähnlichen Avatar


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2010)

Oh. Das tut mir leid 
Ja, der Avatar ist wirklich zum verwechseln ähnlich


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2010)

Ehe wir ganz im OT versinken ...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Februar 2010)

_*Also wenn ich bei Microsoft für des Desktop-Design zuständig wäre:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aber als User muss man halt alles besser... ähhhm selber machen... *


----------



## k-b (28. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das gut wäre, wenn du dafür zuständig wärst ^^
Understatement ist mir da lieber


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2010)

@ LordMeuchelmord
Ist das Vista oder win 7? Wenn win 7 dann  !!!!
Wie hast denn das hinbekommen?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

@LordMeuchelmord: Gibt mal bitte ne Anleitung per PN, wie und was du für Themen genommen hast. Bitte Bitte Bitte!^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2010)

Genau das möchte ich ganz gerne auch habe.
Bitte.
MFG


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## \\alex (28. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal wieder meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (28. Februar 2010)

So meiner hat sich auch wieder geändert:


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (1. März 2010)

Wie gern ich jetzt dort wäre 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (1. März 2010)

Das gleiche wie bei LordMeuchelmord, ich hasse diese hellen Microsoft-Designs. Etwas Dunkles musste her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. März 2010)

Du lädst nicht zufällig nochmal das Wallpaper für mich nhoch oder?
Sieht echt genial aus


----------



## NocternalPredator (1. März 2010)

Kein Problem


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. März 2010)

Ohh bei den vielen Beiträgen hab ich eure Anfragen glatt übersehen.

Ja, es ist Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit. 


Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, musste auch nur 3 oder 4 mal mein OS neu aufsetzen, bis es einwandfrei lief.

schaut mal auf www.virtualcustoms.net und www.google.de da findest ihr fast alles, was ihr dazu benötigt. 

Einziges Spezial das wahrscheinlich nirgens Nachzulesen gibt: 
Taskleiste ohne Win-Button; Die Schaltflache funzt noch ganz normal... 
Das ist ist aus einem Fehler heraus entstanden. Ich wollte den Button gegen einen, der farblich auf das Design angepasst ist, tauschen und durch einen Anzeigefehler wird die Grafik einfach nicht ausgegeben.

Edit: solltet ihr noch fragen haben, meldet euch einfach. Support gibts aber keinen ...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2010)

@LordMeuchelmorde

Hey danke!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempsmoker (2. März 2010)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit, da 2 Screens hab ichs nicht in den Thread integriert sondern nur als Thumbnail drin.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. März 2010)

@NocternalPredator: Danke sehr


----------



## computertod (3. März 2010)

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeForce (3. März 2010)

mein neuer desktop :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tickymick (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orginalauflösung 1280x1024


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. März 2010)

Dem aktuellen Anlass entsprechend 
Sidebar & Rocketdock wurden auch mal überarbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DMA (6. März 2010)

"Geschmack" muss man haben. ;>


----------



## kelevra (7. März 2010)

Neuer Rechner (siehe SysProfile), neuer Desktop


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. März 2010)

Mein neuer, inspiriert durch denn Genfer Auto Saloon.^^


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

Angepasst an Crysis 2 ... 
Aber die Qualität ist nicht die beste.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. März 2010)

So nun mit Ubuntu unter Windows7.
Virtual PC machts möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliban (7. März 2010)

mein neuer Destop.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> So nun mit Ubuntu unter Windows7.
> Virtual PC machts möglich.



Virtual Box ist besser


----------



## Clastron (8. März 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> So nun mit Ubuntu unter Windows7.
> Virtual PC machts möglich.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie heißt denn das Gadget für die Lüfter und Sensoren wo du hast ?


----------



## Veriquitas (8. März 2010)

Dann mach ich auch mal:


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. März 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn das Gadget für die Lüfter und Sensoren wo du hast ?



Das ist das Aquaero Gadget, wie der Name schon sagt ist es fürs Aquaero, einer sehr guten und teuren Lüftersteuerung.

[Projekt] Aquaero Sidebar Gadget - Forum de Luxx



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Virtual Box ist besser



Ich installiers ja nur zum Ausprobieren, dank XP Mode ist Virtual Pc schon drauf.


----------



## Clastron (9. März 2010)

danke


----------



## NOOKYN (9. März 2010)

So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus:


----------



## Bejus (9. März 2010)

mein gedanke als ich den gesehen hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anbei noch mein aktueller....


----------



## Bang0o (9. März 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> mein gedanke als ich den gesehen hab:
> [bild]




wofür steht eigentlich dieses zerknitterte grüne m?
btw meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (9. März 2010)

Bang0o schrieb:


> wofür steht eigentlich dieses zerknitterte grüne m?



Monster, ist afaik ein energydrink, der im moment so ziemlich alles sponsort was man sponsoren kann, ähnlich wie redbull fast schon 

bei meinem hat sich nichts geändert leider...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. März 2010)

Mhhh Jungs, erst die Links von mir haben wollen und bis jetzvt noch kein Ergebniss gepostet...!?

Das geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## Bejus (9. März 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> Monster, ist afaik ein energydrink, der im moment so ziemlich alles sponsort was man sponsoren kann, ähnlich wie redbull fast schon
> 
> bei meinem hat sich nichts geändert leider...


exact!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. März 2010)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Mhhh Jungs, erst die Links von mir haben wollen und bis jetzvt noch kein Ergebniss gepostet...!?
> 
> Das geht ja mal gar nicht...




würd ich gerne bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Muss viel für die schule machen zurzeit.

MFG


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. März 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> mein gedanke als ich den gesehen hab:
> xBildx



muharharhar, weil geil is das denn


----------



## Lekio (10. März 2010)

@EyeForce: Kannst du das wallpaper uppen?

@Bejus: 





> mein gedanke als ich den gesehen hab:


versteh ich schonmal nicht^^
aber ist das einfach ein Bild oder ein Video? Also der typ von pimp my ride. Weil kein Fenster darum ist.


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2010)

Mein heutiger Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (11. März 2010)

Meiner wieder:


----------



## aurionkratos (11. März 2010)

Update von meinem Spielerechner; Irgendwie muss man seine Liebe ja ausleben :p


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. März 2010)

@aurionkratos

kannst mir mal dein Wallpaper uppen oder einen link dazu geben bitte?

MFG PSP-Hacker


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

Hier mal nen paar aus meiner desktop diashow ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2010)

Den "Two.and"...a half man Downloadordner solltest du aber mal verstecken =P


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

alles von maxdome ... ^^


----------



## buzty (12. März 2010)

deswegen hast du auch game copy... world bei opera, weil die spiele alle von maxdome sind 

aber chic ist er ja!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> alles von maxdome ... ^^




genau, und deswegen setzt du statt Leerzeichen ein "Punkt" dazwischen.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. März 2010)

Mein Desk für die nächsten Tage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (14. März 2010)

netter e-typ, hoffe der wird noch restauriert


----------



## punTo (14. März 2010)

hier mein aktueller:


----------



## Lekio (15. März 2010)

Olivia Wilde  ich liebe sie 
***


----------



## der Türke (15. März 2010)

> Olivia Wilde  ich liebe sie



Du darfst dich aber nicht Wundern wenn sie dich wegen einer Frau verlässt


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2010)

Mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (15. März 2010)

> Olivia Wilde ich liebe sie





> Du darfst dich aber nicht Wundern wenn sie dich wegen einer Frau verlässt



Ist die auch in RL bisexuell?


----------



## Seven (15. März 2010)

Ich glaube das soll eine Anspielung auf die Serie sein 

Alibi ist im Anhang... Ach es geht nichts um en V8.


----------



## K-putt (15. März 2010)

Der schönst V8 der Welt 
Audi 4 Ever  
mfg - der 4ringe kasper


----------



## Lekio (15. März 2010)

Das sie in der Serie Bi ist weiss ich ja. Darum fragte ich ob sie es auch in RL ist.


----------



## der Türke (15. März 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> Das sie in der Serie Bi ist weiss ich ja. Darum fragte ich ob sie es auch in RL ist.




Also na ja in Doktor Haus is sie Bie
In OC carlifonie ist die Bie

Ich würde sagen die Serien Sprechen für sich.... (Psst ein anderen Serie Kenn ich leider net wo die mitspielt)


----------



## sadburai (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Der schönst V8 der Welt
> Audi 4 Ever
> mfg - der 4ringe kasper



hmm ich seh da nur Plaste und keinen Motor 



Und hier mein schlichter Desk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2010)

Wieder mal Desktop aufgeräumt und aktualisiert.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. März 2010)

Bang0o schrieb:


> netter e-typ, hoffe der wird noch restauriert


Ich denke schon. Wissen tu ich es aber nicht. Ich hab das Bild nicht selber geschossen, sondern aus dem Netz.


----------



## Lekio (16. März 2010)

Naja das passt irgentwie zu ihr das sie Bi ist.. (wie schreibt man das jetzt eig?^^)

Was ist an nem Motor so toll?


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. März 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> Was ist an nem Motor so toll?



Was is daran so toll den ganzen Tag ne Olle anzuglotzen die du nie in deinem Leben auch nur in echt sehen wirst?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. März 2010)

Pfff - weniger labern, mehr Bilder posten!

@Topic: Da der PC jetzt langsam läuft wie er soll, hat er sich ein neues Wallpaper verdient 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bejus (16. März 2010)

magste das wallpaper mal uppen bzw. source geben? am besten in 1080p


----------



## punTo (16. März 2010)

Bejus schrieb:


> magste das wallpaper mal uppen bzw. source geben? am besten in 1080p



schließe mich der Anfrage an.

Hier noch mein aktueller Desktop:


----------



## DarkMo (17. März 2010)

wenn ihr eumelbeumel meint -> schaut euch doch mal die anhänge an...


----------



## shila92 (17. März 2010)

Das ist aber der Desktop mit allen Icons und Krimskrams... Bejus und punTo wollten bestimmt NUR das Wallpaper.


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2010)

richtig. wir wollen das weib lose ohne alles


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. März 2010)

Was ihr denn immer mit euren Weibern habt.

Da doch lieber Weiberfreie Zone.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2010)

dafür tragen bei dir die männer auch kleider


----------



## AMDSempron (17. März 2010)

hier mal meiner. Weils bei zwei Monitoren und der maximalen Bildbreite von 900px recht klein wird hab ich das Original einfach noch mit angehangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (18. März 2010)

oh ja, jetz seh ichs auch ^^ wäre generell dafür, das man das pic standardmäßig mit anhängt (also das wallpaper, ned den desc-screen). und ne kurze erklärung zu allen komponenten die man verwendet hat (zum bsp sowas wie rocket dock oder was für gadgets verwendet wurden). so schaut man sich nen pic an und muss ned umständlich alle einzelheiten, die einen intressieren könnten erfragen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. März 2010)

Wo is das Concept-Car den her? Sehe ich grad zum ersten mal...


----------



## Bejus (19. März 2010)

das is der mazda furai... gibts schon ne ganze zeit lang bilder von


----------



## JePe (20. März 2010)

(K)lick my balls.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

könntest du das Walli vllt mal uploaden, in Full HD?


----------



## JePe (20. März 2010)

Quelle.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (20. März 2010)

Was sind denn das für genial Sidebar Gadgets??


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. März 2010)

Nennt sich Rainmeter, habs aber grad wieder etwas verkleinert, jez hab ich nur noch Uhr mit Wetter, Winamp und den Kalender drin, der Rest ist für mich sinnlos


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. März 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal dafür den link geben bitte also für Rainmeter.
> Danke



Da ist wohl einer unfähig Google zu benutzen und Rainmeter einzugeben 
Rainmeter.net

So nun wieder back2topic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...bitte klärt eure Fragen per PN, wenn schon Google nicht ausreicht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. März 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Da ist wohl einer unfähig Google zu benutzen und Rainmeter einzugeben
> Rainmeter.net



Was ist Google?? 

So dann lad ich mal meinen Hoch. Zwar immernoch das Hintergrundbild vom letzen mal aber das gefällt mir von meinen Bildern am besten als Hintergrund.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (21. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. März 2010)

ja emmm mal so ne frage Infin1ty könntest du mir das Bild auch geben?


----------



## Inf1n1ty (21. März 2010)

Bitte sehr


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. März 2010)

danke!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. März 2010)

Hey, wo hast du den denn her?

Da muss ich doch sofort mal meine Blumentapette gegen Holzparkett auswechseln! THX


----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bejus (21. März 2010)

hier mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. März 2010)

Ne, mit dem schwarzen Pakett als Hintergrund gefällt es mir besser.


----------



## msdd63 (22. März 2010)

Hir mal mein aktueller


----------



## Adrenalize (22. März 2010)

Hab heute mal wieder mein Wallpaper gewechselt.
Und bevor wieder Jemand fragt: Das links ist Rainmeter mit einem Mix diverser Skins, zu finden hier


----------



## Falcon (23. März 2010)

Hab auch mal was neues aufm Desktop


----------



## snaapsnaap (25. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich seh grad das die Stromspar Post weg sind, naja habs eben mal ausgerechnet das ich vllt max 3€ sparen würde, weshalb die Karte wieder drin ist *Selfown *

Falls ihr noch Post schreiben wollt, postet lieber gleich ein Bild dazu, damits nicht zu Offtopic wird.


----------



## Eifelsniper (29. März 2010)

Mein Aktu.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. März 2010)

Danke infinity




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (30. März 2010)

Ein neu aufgesetztes OS brauch einen neuen Desktop.


----------



## maxpower1984 (31. März 2010)

Ich mag saubere Desktops


----------



## k-b (31. März 2010)

Dabei ist der doch fast schon versaut


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2010)

Mal kräftig ausgemistet. Gut das keiner weiß wie es vorher aussah.


----------



## punTo (31. März 2010)

So bei mir hat sich in letzter zeit wieder viel getan, so siehts bei mir jetzt aus...


----------



## G.Skill (1. April 2010)

Mal ein wenig Aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lekio (1. April 2010)

So da ist meiner mal wieder gewechselt:

(Das erste ist mein Desktop, das zweite das Wallpaper im Original, Das 3 ist meine Veränderung und das 4. ist links nochmal etwas dunkler damit man die Sidebar besser sieht/damit sie abgegrenzt ist.)


----------



## Low (1. April 2010)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Danke infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Hintergrund sieht mega geil aus! Kannst mir das bitte senden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. April 2010)

Ich heiß zwar nicht Infin1ty aber ich kanns auch für dich machen.

Bitte


----------



## Low (1. April 2010)

danke


----------



## shiwa77 (2. April 2010)

So sieht es momentan bei mir aus...


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> So sieht es momentan bei mir aus...



beim Rocketdock was für ein Thema hast du benutzt?

Sind richtig geil aus


----------



## shiwa77 (2. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> beim Rocketdock was für ein Thema hast du benutzt?
> 
> Sind richtig geil aus


Das Theme ist eines der Standarddinger "Luminous". Wenn du links die game icons meinst, die sind von deviantART.*** Gallery[/URL]


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. April 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Das erste ist der Desktop und das 2. Bild zeigt mein Starmenü.


----------



## shiwa77 (2. April 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Das erste ist der Desktop und das 2. Bild zeigt mein Starmenü.


Was ist das rechts für ein Gadget ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. April 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> Was ist das rechts für ein Gadget ???




Maru Notebook info. Es zeigt alle informationen an und man kann damit wichtige systemeinstellungen ändern und aufrufen. Es Zeigt bis zu 2 Uhren an (mit Alarmfunktion (Ton kann man selber bestimmen)) Datum, Nutzungszeit, Wlan/Lan Verbindung und deren Stärke, CPU Auslastung von bis zu 8 Kernen Arbeitspeiche Auslastung, Energiesparpläne die man auch umschalten kann


----------



## Testsieger (2. April 2010)

hier mal mein desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (3. April 2010)

.... Uuuund mal wieder was Selbstgemachtes


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

Vista, Win7 Theme, Rocket Dock, Rainmeter...


----------



## Clastron (3. April 2010)

Testsieger schrieb:


> hier mal mein desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du das Wallpaper hochladen?  DANKE!


----------



## Testsieger (3. April 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Könntest du das Wallpaper hochladen?  DANKE!



weil du so nett gefragt hast


----------



## ThoR65 (3. April 2010)

Dann mal mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## FlyKilla (3. April 2010)

New Easter Style:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (3. April 2010)

Ganz dezent. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2010)

@Kuki
Kannst mir mal das Wallpaper uppen?


----------



## kuki122 (3. April 2010)

*** Overtaking Green by ~GCTHawk7 on deviantART[/url]


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. April 2010)

sry für den doppelposte aber ich uppe mal wieder meinen Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere in voller größe.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Das selbe Bild hab ich auch  (auf meinem 2. Rechner)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2010)

Ja das hat doch mittlerweile irgendwie jeder...

Ich hab da lieber ein paar frische Früchtchen auf dem Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. April 2010)

@euMelBeumel

mhhh! Du hast nur eine? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. April 2010)

Pfff meine ist dafür hübscher, als alle deine zusammen


----------



## k-b (7. April 2010)

Der Thread ist für Desktops.

Nicht, dass die ganzen langweiligen Desktops mit nakten Mädels nerven.. aber für nakte Mädels ohne Windows drumrum ist hier noch weniger Platz.


----------



## Ibatz! (7. April 2010)

Meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (8. April 2010)




----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2010)

Der Hintergrund ist aber pixelig, den gibts schärfer.



> >>>Wer hier meckert wird erschossen <<<


 Verdammt! Duck und weg...


----------



## boss3D (8. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist aber pixelig, den gibts schärfer.


Jo. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als hätte er das Bild gestaucht ... 

So, wie bei mir im Anhang sollte das eigentlich aussehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bang0o (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (8. April 2010)

Hier mein XP mal wieder, glaube werde noch den weißen Rahmen von dem Wallpaper wegschneiden, sieht aus als wäre der ganze Desktop in einen Fenster von windows.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. April 2010)

@ BangOo

Bekomm ich dein Wallpaper?


----------



## Shooter (8. April 2010)

Pixelig...... 
Ich kann euch natürlich auch mein Desktop in 1920 x 1080 zeigen


----------



## boss3D (8. April 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich kann euch natürlich auch mein Desktop in 1920 x 1080 zeigen


Jetzt sieht es besser aus. Dein erstes Bild war wirklich miserabel, aber in der richtigen Größe scheint alles zu passen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FlyKilla (8. April 2010)

Neulich, auffem Land...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (8. April 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ BangOo
> 
> Bekomm ich dein Wallpaper?


http://api.ning.com/files/xa20H2IYh...iYUX4l-H87v4K/Electro_Wallpaper_by_Nischo.jpg

bitteschön


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es besser aus. Dein erstes Bild war wirklich miserabel, aber in der richtigen Größe scheint alles zu passen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Naja wäre es nicht einfach aus dem Film kopiert sondern ein echtes Foto wäre die Quali 1A !


----------



## joraku (9. April 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Neulich, auffem Land...
> ...​


  Und sowas kommt dir auf dem Desktop.
Du hast Nerven, Respekt.


----------



## Bang0o (9. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Und sowas kommt dir auf dem Desktop.
> Du hast Nerven, Respekt.


und dann noch mit kot-pilot nummernschild tztz...


vo meinem lappi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockersepp (9. April 2010)

was ist diese Button leiste oben zb. bei Shooter und bei ghostadmin oder shiwa77 auf seite 401


----------



## Aholic (9. April 2010)

Sollte Rocketdock sein 
About RocketDock - RocketDock.com


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. April 2010)

Wallpaperupdate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Und sowas kommt dir auf dem Desktop.
> Du hast Nerven, Respekt.





Bang0o schrieb:


> und dann noch mit kot-pilot nummernschild tztz...
> 
> 
> vo meinem lappi:
> ...


Bin nur froh das es geruchlos ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. April 2010)

Meiner mal nach langer abstinens.


----------



## Mr Bo (14. April 2010)

kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. April 2010)

Nr. 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der G19 Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. April 2010)

Meiner mal wieder


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. April 2010)

Weil gerade Wochenende ist, und es mich nach einen bernsteinfarbenen Getränk gelüstet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. April 2010)

Ich hab links nochmal das Wetter-Applet in Rainmeter gewechselt.
Der Rest gefällt mir und ist daher wie beim letzten Screenshot.


----------



## buzty (18. April 2010)

mein notebook mal wieder


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2010)

Update.


----------



## joraku (19. April 2010)

Im Moment sind's drei wechselnde Wallpaper. (Eigentlich noch mehr, aber zu anderes Theme )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megael (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Neuer


----------



## Nucleus (20. April 2010)

Coolio, danke Dir! 

Cheers!

Sorry für den DP - bitte Beiträge zusammenführen, danke 

Hier mein aktueller Desktop.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

Win 7 64 Test System Intel 5 PC


----------



## Blacki (20. April 2010)

so hier mal meiner


----------



## amdintel (21. April 2010)

wie gefällt denn das 
(my I7 920 PC  Vista )


----------



## Blacki (21. April 2010)

aso
najut ich bin auch etwas verwöhnt mit meiner 2m arbeitsplatte (obwohl die ruhig tiefer sein könnte 60 cm is da doch n bissl wenig)


----------



## Lekio (21. April 2010)

@amdintel: Ich schließe mich an. Kannst du das Grüne Wallpaper hochladen?

am besten in 1920*1080? Oder nen Link


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. April 2010)

So hir mal wieder was von mir, ist halt ein bischen Crysis Werbung


----------



## DAkuma (22. April 2010)

So mal meiner, hintergrund autowechsel mit ca. 20 weiteren Wallpapern.

Einzige wa sich noch nicht aufm desk hinbekommen hab, ist ein vernünftiges tool für temperaturanzeige von meinen sys-komponenten


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2010)

Desktop des Arbeitsplatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rocketdock und die Taskleite eingeblendet... 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacki (22. April 2010)

eingabegebietsschemaleiste eingeblendet 
und dann hier mitglied im forum 
schäme dich 
^^

ich poste nachher mal n wallpaper vom gerät an dem ich derzeit arbeite in vollbild ^^


----------



## k-b (22. April 2010)

Es soll auch Leute geben, die in mehreren Sprachen Texte verfassen. 
Zum Programmieren ist das englische Layout au gar nicht so schlecht. Die Sonderzeichen liegen da optimaler


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2010)

Nach langem und harten kämpfen mit Rainmeter 

Zwar ist die Woche noch net um aber der Desktop hat sich ja geändert (und zwar nicht nur das Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. April 2010)

Könntest du mir das Rasenpic in 1920x 1080 hochladen?
THX


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (23. April 2010)

Slightly pimped.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das Rasenpic in 1920x 1080 hochladen?
> THX



Ist im anhang


----------



## HardwareTrace (23. April 2010)

cooler Thread !
Mein Desktop: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Boardi05 Welches tool nutzt du das dir auf dem Desktop das Wetter und so anzeigt?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2010)

@HardwareTrace
Könntest das WP uppen?


----------



## Mr Bo (24. April 2010)

Mein neuer Desktop mit selbst gemachten Bild aus eigener Kamera (  ) und dem Tool Rainmeter


----------



## Clastron (24. April 2010)

Update:


----------



## kelevra (24. April 2010)

Ein Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacki (25. April 2010)

@ clastron 
icq skype xfire?
schon mal darüber nachgedacht miranda zu benutzen?
das kann das nämlich alles in einem


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2010)

Blacki schrieb:


> @ clastron
> icq skype xfire?
> schon mal darüber nachgedacht miranda zu benutzen?
> das kann das nämlich alles in einem


Nicht ganz. Für Skype gibt es zwar ein Plugin, aber man muß es immer noch separat mitstarten.


----------



## JePe (26. April 2010)

Again pimped.


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

So, hier mal ein Desktop in hübsch.


----------



## Blacki (26. April 2010)

@ flykilla 
das ist sehr wohl korrekt 
allerdings bietet miranda die option skype und sämtliche skype popups auszublenden und das ganze nur noch über miranda zu steuern 
und dann ist es quasi komplett implementiert 
aber rein vom prinzip her muss es immenroch weiterlaufen und du hast recht 

@ JePe
ist das wirklich ein citroen oder sieht das nur so aus


----------



## Clastron (26. April 2010)

ich werde mir mal das Programm anschauen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## JePe (26. April 2010)

@Blacki: Ja, das ist das Citroen Survolt Concept Car.


----------



## Blacki (26. April 2010)

@ jepe 
danke dir für die info 
die franzosen scheinen doch (das 2.) gute auto zu bauen


----------



## shiwa77 (26. April 2010)

Mal ein Update von mir
EDIT:
Wallpaper ist angehängt... Das komplette Gadget heißt System Monitor 3
Windows Live Gallery
In der Basic Version Kostenlos, Professionell Plus (welche ich nutze) ist kostenpflichtig, wobei es sicher Mittel und Wege gibt...


----------



## herethic (26. April 2010)

1.Kannst du bitte Wallpaper uppen?(wenns geht in 1920x1080)
2.Wo bekomm ich dieses Sidgadget "Sensoren"her?


----------



## shiwa77 (26. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 1.Kannst du bitte Wallpaper uppen?(wenns geht in 1920x1080)
> 2.Wo bekomm ich dieses Sidgadget "Sensoren"her?


Editiert in meinem Beitrag


----------



## herethic (26. April 2010)

Ok thx


----------



## punTo (26. April 2010)

So mal was anderes:


----------



## amdintel (27. April 2010)

zu meinem Desktop weiter oben : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1743357-post4064.html

hier noch der Log-In Screen  und Windows beende Screen 
ist mit der Cam abfotografiert weil beim Log in und beenden von
Windows kein Screen Kopie geht


----------



## FlyKilla (27. April 2010)

Selfmade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> zu meinem Desktop weiter oben : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1743357-post4064.html
> 
> hier noch der Log-In Screen  und Windows beende Screen
> ist mit der Cam abfotografiert weil beim Log in und beenden von
> Windows kein Screen Kopie geht


Kannst du das bild bitte mal hochladen?


----------



## hempsmoker (27. April 2010)

Also der System Monitor hat mich echt überzeugt. Wirklich geiles Tool . Besser und hübscher als alles was ich bsiher probiert hab. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. April 2010)

*Visualisiere deine Ziele...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Desktop meiner "Arbeitsmaschine" mit einem Hintergrundbild, dass mich daran erinnern soll, wofür es sich unter anderem lohnt 10 - 14 Std. am Tag zu arbeiten.


----------



## amdintel (27. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Kannst du das bild bitte mal hochladen?



^^^ ich kann hier nichts hoch laden wegen Speicherplatz Begrenzung im Forum 
und das Forum ist auch keine Tausch Börse 
und Uplods   bei dubiose  Web Dienste mache ich generell nicht .


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

@Meuchelmord: Du arbeitest für die Karre, mit der ich zum einkaufen fahre?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. April 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> @Meuchelmord: Du arbeitest für die Karre, mit der ich zum einkaufen fahre?


 
Tja naja, arbeiten und arbeiten lassen ist nunmal eine Grundvoraussetzung, um damit fahren zu können, egal wo hin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easteregg (28. April 2010)

mein neuer monitor is angekommen 
ich freu mich wie atze!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. April 2010)

Ah hier hat jemand aufgeräumt - danke 

@Topic: freu mich schon auf das neue Game 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady (30. April 2010)

Will ich auch mal...
Das Dock nehm ich demnächst mal in Angriff... Muss etwas umgestaltet werden...


----------



## thysol (1. Mai 2010)

Mein Desktop im ATI Stil.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

Hintergrundbild --> Selfmade


----------



## Aholic (1. Mai 2010)

@Fr3@k, selbst fotografiert oder selbst bearbeitet? 
Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> @Fr3@k, selbst fotografiert oder selbst bearbeitet?
> Sieht echt gut aus



Beides


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (2. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal dran. Relativ unspektakulär.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Mai 2010)

Mal was neues mit frisch aufgesetzten System.

Wozu soll man sonst so ein verregnetes Wetter nutzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2010)

Boardi05 wie heißt die dame?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Mai 2010)

Das würd mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2010)

Alessandra Ambrosio, sollte man(n) schon kennen


----------



## Lekio (2. Mai 2010)

Kenn ich kenn ich^^ hab aber keine guten wallpaper gefunden von ihr


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder ein wenig überarbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Mai 2010)

Im Anhang is mal mein Desktop 

Wird momentan auf 3,20m x 1,0m PVC Folie gedruckt, als Riesenbanner 
Man beachte die zurückgelegte Distanz beim Mous-o-Meter :p


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

Hier ist mal meiner... Hab ihn etwas modifiziert....


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Geil  kannst du mir auch mal so ein Bild machen Mit AMD Phenom II X4 ^^ währe sau geil von dir  pls.
> 
> MFG


 
Na klar! Mach ich gerne...


----------



## RedoX (6. Mai 2010)

Nun meiner mal wieder...

Muss zugeben, diesmal hab ich fast etwas zu wenig Platz, da mein 22'' Monitor abgeraucht (wirklich!) ist, und ich nun mit 17'' arbeite (und Spiele xD)


----------



## NocternalPredator (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (6. Mai 2010)

@NocternalPredator: Willst du dazu nen Link geben?


----------



## NocternalPredator (6. Mai 2010)

Würde ich ja gerne, wenn es denn einen geben würde 
Hab das Original etwas mit Paint.Net bearbeitet, herausgekommen ist das, was du meinst (siehe auch Anhang)


----------



## shiwa77 (8. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder ein Update von mir...


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2010)

So mal wieder was von mir


----------



## punTo (10. Mai 2010)

so hier mal wieder was von meinem XP:


----------



## easteregg (11. Mai 2010)

finales setup


----------



## k-b (12. Mai 2010)

Da halt ich fast mit.

4800px - Size matters!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2010)

Knapp drunter aber dafür ein groß genuges WP.


----------



## HardwareTrace (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner


----------



## easteregg (12. Mai 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Da halt ich fast mit.
> 
> 4800px - Size matters!



aber in der höhe fehlen dir über 500px


----------



## Hai0815 (13. Mai 2010)

nachdem ich mich nun mitm laptop angefreundet hab ^^


----------



## Nucleus (13. Mai 2010)

@Olstyle

Banksy rockt


----------



## punTo (13. Mai 2010)

So hab nochmal komplett umgebaut und ich auch mal dazu hinreißen lassen ein weibliches Objekt als hintergrund zu nehmen


----------



## JePe (14. Mai 2010)

Passend zum derzeitigen Kabel-1-Star-Trek-Terror.


----------



## HardwareTrace (14. Mai 2010)

Der von meinem Bruder und mein "neuer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC-X (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich machs mir gerne in nem Q7 mit Vollausstattung bequem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das Standard-Nvidia-Wallpaper mal mit Gimp modifiziert, so gefällt es mir schon wesentlich besser als das originale grüne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=227093&stc=1&d=1273862583"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Mai 2010)

@Freak, kannste es bitte hochladen, sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Büdde:
http://www.abload.de/img/clawfinalredh4cr.png


----------



## snaapsnaap (15. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Büdde:
> http://www.abload.de/img/clawfinalredh4cr.png



Dankeschön, das Rote hat zwar auch was, aber mit NV Grün kommts irgendwie besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

Hehe, hab ja noch die PSD, ich kanns mir ganz easy färben wie ich will xD


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

Mein Aktueller...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FcryCola (15. Mai 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Im Moment sind's drei wechselnde Wallpaper. (Eigentlich noch mehr, aber zu anderes Theme )


könntest du mal bitte diese bilde rhochladen wäre dir sehr dankbar sieht echt top aus 

lg


----------



## joraku (15. Mai 2010)

FcryCola schrieb:


> könntest du mal bitte diese bilde rhochladen wäre dir sehr dankbar sieht echt top aus
> 
> lg



Schau mal unter meinen Beitrag. Da sind 6 Bilder zu sehen, die letzten drei sind die Originale.


----------



## Fransen (16. Mai 2010)

Meiner.
Foto ist aus dem Shooting vom We.


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Mai 2010)

Warum habt ihr alle so nen leeren Desktop? Der is dafür da um mit Icons vollgemüllt zu werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (16. Mai 2010)

Update;


----------



## Lekio (16. Mai 2010)

@joraku: Weil man dann den Hintergrund genießen kann
@Fransen: Große Menschen auf kleinen Rädern sehen komisch aus 


Wehe es sagt jemand was wegen dem perfekt gefärbten rot^^
P.s.: ich wurde in skype gerade angeschrieben


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Mai 2010)

Also eins müsst ihr jetzt schon zugeben, ich hab einfach den geilsten und besten Desktop hier, ja. 

Guckste Anhang.


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

So sahs bei mir bis vor ein paar Wochen auch aus, bloß ohne das Gadget rechts, also noch ein bisschen leerer.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

@ghostadmin: wo du Recht hast, ... 

So ich mal wieder, noch schnell durch'n Filter gejagt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekio (18. Mai 2010)

Sag mal kann man das mal einführen, dass man nach möglichkeit direkt denn wallpaper anhängt? Oder ein link dann kann man direkt nach der richtigen größe gucken.. soweit das nicht selbstgemacht ist. So muss man jedesmal nachfragen. Wäre auch vielleicht sinnvoll das im ersten Post zu ergänzen.. in dem sinne: snaapsnaap hast du nen link oder so?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Für so etwas gibts ja eigentlich PNs


----------



## Lekio (18. Mai 2010)

Was spricht dagegen, die direkt hochzuladen? sind 2 klicks. Weniger arbeit als das jemand fragen muss und man es extra hochladen muss...


----------



## k-b (18. Mai 2010)

Alternativ kann man das nachfragen einfach per PM machen, so wie es ursprünglich auch gedacht war..


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Mai 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> Sag mal kann man das mal einführen, dass man nach möglichkeit direkt denn wallpaper anhängt? Oder ein link dann kann man direkt nach der richtigen größe gucken.. soweit das nicht selbstgemacht ist. So muss man jedesmal nachfragen. Wäre auch vielleicht sinnvoll das im ersten Post zu ergänzen.. in dem sinne: snaapsnaap hast du nen link oder so?



Da wäre ich auch dafür, so muss man nicht ständig nach Wallpapern fragen!
Nur muss man dann die WP vllt wo anders (directupload etc) uploaden, da einige schnell die 1MB Grenze sprengen, wie meine


----------



## kelevra (18. Mai 2010)

Mal ein Update von mir.

Im schwarz/roten Gewand mit Rainmeter, CD Art Display und Object Dock sowie alternativem Visual Style für Win7.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Mai 2010)

Mal ein neues selbstgerendertes Hintergrundbild, und somit einzigartig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Clastron (19. Mai 2010)

sieht stark aus  *respekt


----------



## Bademeister44 (19. Mai 2010)

hier mal ein update von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

@ThoR65: Was hast du eigentlich in Zukunft vor zu rendern? Kannst du auch Raumschiffe rendern? Das würde nämlich bei der Qualität klasse aussehen.


----------



## easteregg (19. Mai 2010)

das sieht nach crysis aus und is daher nicht vergleichbar mit selbstgeredert  das is dann eher selbst gescreenshottet und gebaut


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Mai 2010)

easteregg schrieb:


> das sieht nach crysis aus und is daher nicht vergleichbar mit selbstgeredert  das is dann eher selbst gescreenshottet und gebaut


 

Ja nee, is klar. Extra und nur für Dich mal ein Programmscreenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*@Two-Face*: Immo bastel ich an einer Weltraumszene. Probleme bereiten mir noch die Jetflames und deren volumetrischen Darstellung, da ja im All keine Luft für globale Radiosity vorhanden ist. Aber auch das krieg ich hin. ​ 

mfg
ThoR65​


----------



## joraku (20. Mai 2010)

ArbeitsPC.
Ratet mal von welchem Game der Hintergrund ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2010)

Warten auf die WM (Ja, ich gehöre zur seltenen Gattung der Fußball Fans. Schlagt drauf.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (23. Mai 2010)

So dann hier auch mal wieder ein Update, das sind meine drei aktuellen Desktops.

1. Mein Notebook mit Windows 7 Ultima
2. Mein PC mit schönem altem XP Home 
3. Mein Linux Ubuntu Lucid Lynx auch auf Notebook


----------



## herethic (24. Mai 2010)

NTB-Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (24. Mai 2010)

ah, auch ein Techno4ever hörer!


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch mal wieder aktualisiert ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## TheEnd (26. Mai 2010)

so bin neu hier, und zeig euch gleich mal meine arbeits umgebung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Mai 2010)

Hab mal wieder einen neuen Hintergrund gewählt - vorher war ein Foto vom Großen Preis von Malaysia.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meiner...


----------



## Falcon (27. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch mal was Neues


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorp (28. Mai 2010)

Boardi, woher hast du die Tools?

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2010)

Steht alles hier: [Sammelthread] Rainmeter - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Clastron (28. Mai 2010)

Wie heißen denn deine letzten 2 Sidebar gadgets ??



Scorp schrieb:


> Boardi, woher hast du die Tools?
> 
> Hier mal meins:


----------



## Scorp (29. Mai 2010)

@Calstron: Es heißt GPU-Monitor
Es läuft nur in Verbindung mit Riva-Tuner und nutzt dessen Daten. Man kann sehr viele Dinge einstellen, z.B die Art der Darstellung (Graph, Balkendiagramm, Wert only, usw...).
Ich glaube innerhalb des Optionsmenüs von dem GPU-Monitor kann man auch ein Video-Tutorial aufrufen.


----------



## Clastron (29. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## NocternalPredator (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2010)

Ah, endlich gefunden, was ich gesucht habe. Thank you jenny, stunningly great work ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## snaapsnaap (31. Mai 2010)

Hab mich mal von den Schrifticons verabschiedet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(der Strich oben ist die Taskleiste)


----------



## ThoR65 (31. Mai 2010)

Meine ersten Gehversuche im All. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## herethic (31. Mai 2010)

Mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## JC88 (31. Mai 2010)

Hier meine aktuelle Config


----------



## Gargoul (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist mein Desktop. Schöne Grüße aus Berlin.

Danke !


Gargoul


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

mein XP Desktop. Gibts eig nich viel zu sehen. ich mags aufgeräumt ,aber NUR aufm desktop )


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

XP Desktop kann man auch schöner gestalten wenn man sich etwas mühe gibt , andere Themen u.a.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Akuteller Desktop, schlicht aber schön


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2010)

Wallpaper plz


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wallpaper plz


 
Nur die Ruhe...^^

Hier ein paar von mir...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. Juni 2010)

hier, n ähnliches hab ich auch noch


----------



## Shady (2. Juni 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> XP Desktop kann man auch schöner gestalten wenn man sich etwas mühe gibt , andere Themen u.a.



Vielleicht gefällt es manchen aber so...? 


BTW: Meiner auch mal wieder...


----------



## Falcon (4. Juni 2010)

Schon wieder was Neues 

Das Wallpaper gibt es in diversen Auflösungen*** DeviantArt[/URL].


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder back 2 the roots ohne Rocketdock. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (5. Juni 2010)

Doppelpack aka Paukenschlag


----------



## Otep (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

_EDIT: Das Bild war viel zu breit! Bitte maximal 900Pixel breite Bilder einbinden.
EDIT2:Ja sry ...
_


----------



## herethic (8. Juni 2010)

Was ist mit dir Los?

Eigentlich bist du voll der Pro im Forum,aber:
User News geclosed,ein nicht so siinnvoller Beitrag im Songsuch-Thread und *ein viel zu breites Bild im Desktopthread.

Max. 900px Bildbreite*


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir Los?
> 
> Eigentlich bist du voll der Pro im Forum,aber:
> User News geclosed,ein nicht so siinnvoller Beitrag im Songsuch-Thread und *ein viel zu breites Bild im Desktopthread.
> ...



Ja sry war in den letzten Tagen bisschen stressig .... 
mfg


----------



## herethic (8. Juni 2010)

Was Mädchen so alles anrichten können


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Was Mädchen so alles anrichten können



Jap manchmal ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder was neues.


----------



## HardwareTrace (10. Juni 2010)

So auch mal etwas neues 

iPad *träum* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2010)




----------



## sadburai (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich gehts los


----------



## boss3D (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder eines von denen die wechseln.


----------



## Clastron (12. Juni 2010)

Update. Vorschläge damit ich mal wieder meinen Desktop aufmodden kann


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2010)

^^Kannst du bitte mal deine Bilder verkleinern ..


----------



## Clastron (12. Juni 2010)

^^ entschuldigung


----------



## Lekio (13. Juni 2010)

^^Kannst du bitte mal deine Bilder ver*linken*?

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/3D/3D-Characters/butterfly-and-robot-wallpaper.html


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

Ihr checkt es alle nicht oder ??


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

Juhuu endlich hats einer geschafft 
sehr schön Boardi 
mfg


----------



## Lekio (13. Juni 2010)

@-Masterchief-: Nö, was willst du?

Hier steht nur das man die Bilder die in vollbild angezeigt werden max 900pixel haben dürfen ncihts von den miniaturansichten


----------



## MKay (13. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins, ende der letzten STO Mission der Demo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und i-wie komm ich nicht auf die 424te Seite :/


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juni 2010)

@snaapsnaap
Könntest das WP mal bitte für mich Uppen oder mir einen Link dazu geben bitte?

LG


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Juni 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @snaapsnaap
> Könntest das WP mal bitte für mich Uppen oder mir einen Link dazu geben bitte?
> 
> LG



Habs vorhin hochgeladen 

Directupload.net - Dzp6b5ben.jpg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Lekio (13. Juni 2010)

Sry für OT aber muss sein! snaapsnaap? Deine Profilbilder sind die geilsten! Wortwörtlicher gehts nicht!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juni 2010)

Auch von meiner seite eben sry für OT. Wo suchst du denn immer die Bilder Snaapsnaap?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2010)

Mal mein aktueller ........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Juni 2010)

Lekio schrieb:


> Sry für OT aber muss sein! snaapsnaap? Deine Profilbilder sind die geilsten! Wortwörtlicher gehts nicht!



Danke 



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Auch von meiner seite eben sry für OT. Wo suchst du denn immer die Bilder Snaapsnaap?



*Nik.bot.nu* < in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich von hier, jeden Tag mind. 500 Neue und dazu in jeder möglichen Auflösung 

*FlickR*.com < weniger, aber man hat seine guten Quellen gefunden 

*Interfacelift*.com / *DeviantART*.com / *Carwalls*.com / *SeriousWheels*.com


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Juni 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry für OT aber dich muss der Himmel geschickt haben 

Nik.bot.nu ist ja mal sowas von abartig genial, ich wollte mir einen neuen Hintergrund zulegen aber ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, so viel gute Bilder...


----------



## fuSi0n (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juni 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber dich muss der Himmel geschickt haben
> 
> Nik.bot.nu ist ja mal sowas von abartig genial, ich wollte mir einen neuen Hintergrund zulegen aber ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, so viel gute Bilder...




Kann ich nur zustimmen!!
Vielen Vielen Dank SnaapSnaap!!!


----------



## Lekio (14. Juni 2010)

Direkt von snaapsnaaps seite geklaut


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Juni 2010)

Hehe


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (15. Juni 2010)

@Lekio: Du hast Geschmack... 

Ich hab mich ebenfalls mal auf der Seite umgeschaut...


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juni 2010)

update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (16. Juni 2010)

Vom Notebook

Camaro SS black concept




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2010)

Up und date:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (17. Juni 2010)

So hier dann mal wieder ein Update von mir, z.Z hab ich nicht die Lust so viel zu machen, deswegen nur eine einfache Systemanzeige.  Windows Theme hab ich dafür zur Hälfte selber gemacht und Startbutton ist auch Eigenkreation.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Juni 2010)

dann auch mal wieder meinen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper nachbearbeitet, original im anhang


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2010)

Update:


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. Juni 2010)

@D3N$0

welche Rocketdock Symbole benutzt du?
Die hätte ich auch gerne.

LG PSP-Hacker


----------



## Shady (22. Juni 2010)

So, anbei meiner mal wieder.
Nur die Farbe vom Wallpaper etwas geändert und des Dock etwas geändert. Wobei es besser sein könnte...


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @D3N$0
> 
> welche Rocketdock Symbole benutzt du?
> Die hätte ich auch gerne.
> ...


 

sollten die lucid icons sein, zu finden bei deviantart


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Juni 2010)

Danke Boardi!!


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Juni 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Hab mich mal von den Schrifticons verabschiedet



Welche Icons sind denn das?


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. Juni 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Welche Icons sind denn das?



Eigene, ChristopherHand Schriftart und Paint.net


----------



## A3000T (23. Juni 2010)

So, mein total extremer Desktop... *gähn* 

Ja, ich mags simpel und aufgeräumt.


----------



## fuddles (23. Juni 2010)

Dat is meener:


----------



## Lekio (24. Juni 2010)

@fuddles: was ist das denn für ein Player oben links?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juni 2010)

Öhm ich glaube das ist die Diashow Funktion^^


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Juni 2010)

Übrigens, dieser Ball wurde in das englische Trainingslager eingeschleust:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (26. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal ein selbstgemachter Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Übrigens, dieser Ball wurde in das englische Trainingslager eingeschleust:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist ja cool... 

Kannst du es bitte uploaden?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (30. Juni 2010)

As you can see in the attached CV...


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in Originalgröße: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktop10-2a81l.jpg


----------



## Falcon (3. Juli 2010)

In der Galerie auf das Vergrößern-Icon klicken für Vollansicht. Das  Wallpaper gibt es für Dual-Screen und Single-Screen bei DeviantArt.


----------



## Scorp (3. Juli 2010)

Mein neuer Screen (2 Monitore á 1280*1024 , 17")



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Update.


----------



## shiwa77 (3. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Update.


was ist den das unten rechts für ein player?

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Das ist Terratec Home Cinema und das ist der Player von meiner TV Karte.^^


----------



## shiwa77 (4. Juli 2010)

Schade, dachte das wäre ein Musikplayer...^^


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2010)

Unser neues Haustier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juli 2010)

Ausnahmsweise mal gut, dass das Wallpaper nicht im Breitbildformat ist. So verdeckt wenigstens die Sidebar nichts davon ... 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## FreshStyleZ (4. Juli 2010)

meiner.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal gut, dass das Wallpaper nicht im Breitbildformat ist. So verdeckt wenigstens die Sidebar nichts davon ...
> 
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Und was ist da jetzt schlimmes daran? Es ist doch im Grunde nur ein Hintergrundbild vom Arbeitsplatz. Und die meiste Zeit eh von irgendwelchen Fenstern, oder Programmen versteckt.


----------



## Lekio (4. Juli 2010)

Da FlyKilla es ja so schön sagt hier mein hintergrund:
Bild: nezvy28.jpg - abload.de

dann mein desktop wie er meistens aussieht wenn ich nicht zocke:
Bild: nez2pxod.jpg - abload.de

Und Ja, ich habe vergessen alles zu zensieren^^


----------



## boss3D (4. Juli 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt schlimmes daran? Es ist doch im Grunde nur ein Hintergrundbild vom Arbeitsplatz. Und die meiste Zeit eh von irgendwelchen Fenstern, oder Programmen versteckt.


Bei mir läuft der _(Privat-)_Laptop _(nix mit "Arbeitsplatz")_ rund um die Uhr, obwohl ich nicht 24/7 davor sitze - ergo sehe ich das Wallpaper sehr oft und für mich gibt es nichts furchtbareres, als wenn Personen irgendwelche Programmlogos mitten im Gesicht haben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Carvahall (6. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Nirvana Desktop...
Wird aber oft gewechselt.
Original 1680x1050


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der _(Privat-)_Laptop _(nix mit "Arbeitsplatz")_ rund um die Uhr, obwohl ich nicht 24/7 davor sitze - ergo sehe ich das Wallpaper sehr oft und für mich gibt es nichts furchtbareres, als wenn Personen irgendwelche Programmlogos mitten im Gesicht haben ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Deswegen kann man die Icons und die Gadgets auch frei auf den Desktop positionieren


----------



## heartcell (6. Juli 2010)

will auch mal wieder^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen erstmal^^


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (9. Juli 2010)

Auch mal wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (9. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meiner:


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (9. Juli 2010)

heartcell schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder^^
> 
> Morgen erstmal^^



falls in 1920x1200 vorhanden bitte hochladen !


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte mal wieder nichts besseres zu tun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (11. Juli 2010)

Meiner Gefällt mir zur Zeit richtig gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockersepp (11. Juli 2010)

mein aktueller leider ist die Startleiste nicht in schwarz weil ich grad nen game zock das kein windows aero unterstützt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=246692&stc=1&d=1278865418
  MFG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2010)

Bitte Bildmaße anpasse!


----------



## Zockersepp (11. Juli 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Bitte Bildmaße anpasse!


sry bin schon dabei bekomms leider nur iregendwie nicht hin


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2010)

ok alles klar! wenn das programm Fast Image Resizer nimmst geht das ganz einfach.


----------



## Zockersepp (11. Juli 2010)

denke so ists jetzt kk?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2010)

so passts. Kannst ruhig auch etwas größer machen undzwar 800x600 pixel


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2010)

Mal mein Desktop. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichbins (11. Juli 2010)

wo bekommt ihr eigentlich immer die Bilder her?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (11. Juli 2010)

interface.com


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartcell (12. Juli 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> falls in 1920x1200 vorhanden bitte hochladen !


Leider nicht^^
nur in 1024 x 768http://www.wallpaperbox.eu/


----------



## shila92 (12. Juli 2010)

Du kannst doch nicht vorraussetzen, dass jeder IntefaceLift kennt! 
Aber jetzt sollten wir glaube ich, wieder zum Thema zurückkommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Juli 2010)

Soo dann auch mal wieder was von meiner seite aus.
Find ich echt schick und sieht schön schlicht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juli 2010)

Update!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juli 2010)

So sieht mein Desktop auf dem 2. PC aus 

Wallpaper ist selber gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

Icke mal wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht erkennt ja jmd die Ähnlichkeit^^


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juli 2010)

Ich finds schön so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Juli 2010)

Mal meiner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd noch ein bissl Modden mit Rainmeter und Samurize


Achja, der Wallpaper ist selbstgemacht, das windows zeichen unten links ist mit "Windows 7 Start Button Changer " geändert worden, Visual style benutzt
Meine games und Programme sind unten als Symbolleiste angelegt zum schnellen und einfachen Öffnen, ausserdem hat fast niemand das so


----------



## Tuneup (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. Juli 2010)

schlicht
ich bin zu faul, irgendwas mit samurize oder rainmeter zu machen


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2010)

Ick mach ma ooch mit. Das ist mein Laptop Desktop. Später bring ich auch noch meinen Desktop Desktop.


----------



## DeathForce (15. Juli 2010)

Mal aktualisiert mit zweitem Monitor


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meiner...

Dazu kann ich folgenden Bildschirmschoner empfehlen:

Kelly Software - the best Matrix Screen Saver - and it's free

*Das ist der EINZIGE bei dem die Geschwindigkeit der Schriftzeichen stimmt!!!!!*


----------



## Lekio (15. Juli 2010)

Bei mir stehen die ja still..


----------



## Lekio (15. Juli 2010)

ah  das teil bewegt sich in wirklichkeit


----------



## Clastron (15. Juli 2010)

Update:


----------



## punTo (15. Juli 2010)

So endlich wieder internet nach meinem Umzug und glei mal das BS neuaufgesetzt. Teste grad Rainmeter aber ich muss sagen, Samurize ist beweiten Nutzerfreundlicher, da es ein schönes Tool zum erstellen der configs mitbringt  in dem man alles an einem desktopscreen anpassen kann und dann daraus die .ini erstellt wird. 

Aber zurück zum Thema:


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2010)

Clastron schrieb:


> Update:


 

Kannst du das von ASUS bitte hochladen?


----------



## Clastron (16. Juli 2010)

Bitte


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juli 2010)

so mein aktueller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Juli 2010)

So hab auch mal nen neuen Hintergrund.
Ich find die Idee ganz lustig


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaxonyHK (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Beitrag


----------



## Bääängel (19. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Update, schönes Tier.


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur ROG


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur MAC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMilo (19. Juli 2010)

meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1440x 900


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Juli 2010)

MadMilo deiner ist nicht schlecht 

Rainmeter oder Samurize ?


----------



## MadMilo (19. Juli 2010)

Rainmeter & CAD für den Player unten links


----------



## Ente-89 (19. Juli 2010)

hier mal meiner
ich hoffe er gefällt euch


http://i27.tinypic.com/snnoyg.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

nice1... 

Kannst du es bitte hochladen...?


----------



## RaZZ (19. Juli 2010)

so das ist meiner


----------



## Gluksi (19. Juli 2010)

Auchma Was zeig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/8813/testn.png


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Juli 2010)

@Gluksi
Seh ich richtig ?
Ati + Nvidia ??


----------



## snaapsnaap (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godstyled (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (19. Juli 2010)

Mein Desk ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vllt kommt mit frischem BS auch wieder Samurize oder zum testen Rainmeter oder wie des heisst xD

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## clemi14 (20. Juli 2010)

War lang nich mehr hier also mal wieder Desktop posten!

Hintergrundbild is von mir


----------



## shiwa77 (20. Juli 2010)

So,
mal wieder ein Update von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal wieder ganz schlicht ohne Gadgets.
Man beachte auch die schicken Rocketdock Icons. Nur für Icq gibt es noch keins, dass mir gefällt
Oder kennt da vielleicht jemand ein paar schicke?


----------



## Aholic (20. Juli 2010)

Gott, ich muss mich unbedingt mal in die 3D bzw allgemein in die Bildbearbeitung reinarbeiten.
Damit kann man so wahnsinnig viele tolle Sachen machen 

Vor allem MadMilo, deiner gefällt mir ziemlich gut


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (20. Juli 2010)

Mein Steampunk, was-auch-immer Desk:


----------



## Juzamdjinn (20. Juli 2010)

meiner


----------



## ReVan1199 (20. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Desktop
Beide Bilder sind mit der Sandbox 2(CryEngine2) gemacht worden


----------



## media0ne (20. Juli 2010)

MadMilo schrieb:


> meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toller Desk 
Was ist den das für ein Rainmeter Theme?^^

lg media0ne


----------



## kelevra (20. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder was neues von mir:

neuer Rainmeter Skin (BlueVision v0.2a) und Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme31 (20. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein desktop


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Juli 2010)

Hier meiner.


----------



## MadMilo (20. Juli 2010)

media0ne schrieb:


> Toller Desk
> Was ist den das für ein Rainmeter Theme?^^
> 
> lg media0ne



Für die ganzen Sachen mittendrin (RSS etc.): *** Plus by ~Lukunder on deviantART[/url]
(bearbeitet)

Und die Datums-Anzeige:*** by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/url]

ja, und wie bereits gesagt, der Player ist für CAD:*** CAD by =soiaa on deviantART[/url]


----------



## sNook (21. Juli 2010)

Sehr hübsches Mädchen Xtreme31 
Deine Freundin ? :p


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

Immer nur Windows, langweilig...


----------



## Xtreme31 (21. Juli 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Sehr hübsches Mädchen Xtreme31
> Deine Freundin ? :p



jep meine freundin  sie ist sehr hübsch


----------



## media0ne (21. Juli 2010)

MadMilo schrieb:


> Für die ganzen Sachen mittendrin (RSS etc.): *** Plus by ~Lukunder on deviantART[/URL]
> (bearbeitet)
> 
> Und die Datums-Anzeige:*** by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/URL]
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (21. Juli 2010)

Xtreme31 schrieb:


> jep meine freundin  sie ist sehr hübsch



übertreibs mal nich


----------



## kelevra (21. Juli 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> übertreibs mal nich



Na wäre aber auch schlimm, wenn er da was anderes sagen würde

btt: mein Desktop am Arbeitsplatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (21. Juli 2010)

So mal wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMMinati0n (21. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins


----------



## Artas (22. Juli 2010)

Mein Desktop. Die wichtigsten Programme sind in der Taskleiste. Eigentliche Auflösung ist 1680x1050.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sardor85 (22. Juli 2010)

Das meiner.: Original Grösse 1680x1050.



<------Pandora------>


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2010)

Update.
Sieht auf beiden TFTs gleich aus.


----------



## TH1984 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ist kleiner


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2010)

Hier meiner. Links 17" mit 1280*1024 und rechts 20" mit 1680*1050.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

Ihr mal mein kleiner desktop. 
Ich will aber an sich ein neues Bild haben was noch Extremer ist und richtig *blutrünstig* ist !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2010)

So, nach ewiger Rumprügelei mit der nVidia Steuerung hab ichs endlich zum laufen bekommen (plötzlich hats funktioniert...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juli 2010)

So mal ein update auf meinem Hauptrechner 

Wallpaper ist selber gemacht !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smartie (22. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein versuch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/1715/desktop2n.jpg


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2010)

@LOGIC:
Wie macht man solche Bilder?


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juli 2010)

@ich558

Naja....mit Photoshop oder für die anfänger mit Paint.Net

Also einfach mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.
@TOPIC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

Ihr mal noch eines von mir !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carmir (23. Juli 2010)

TH1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier meiner
> 
> ...



Die Datumsanzeige ist cool, wo bekomm ich denn sowas?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meiner.


----------



## neuer101 (23. Juli 2010)

Hab mir mal wieder was schönes rausgesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TH1984 (23. Juli 2010)

Carmir schrieb:


> Die Datumsanzeige ist cool, wo bekomm ich denn sowas?



Das nennt sich "Corner Calendar". Was du dafür brauchst ist Rainmeter, sowie den Calendar. Einfach nach beidem googlen.
Wenn du Hilfe beim einrichten brauchst, schreib mir ne PN.

grüße


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

Mal was anders....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zyntex (24. Juli 2010)

So schauts bei mit aus...der wurde nicht für den Screen aufgeräumt sondern sieht immer so aus 

Und normalerweise steh ich auch nicht auf den ganzen Animescheiß aber diese Figur hats mir irgendwie angetan 

Ich muss es nur noch hinbekommen den Startbutton mit dem zum Theme gehörigem zu wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raeven (24. Juli 2010)

So siehts bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## Th30n34nd0nl7 (25. Juli 2010)

Meiner  1920x1200


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juli 2010)

Mal ein neues Wall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2010)

hier mein neuer
Danke an Logic für das Wallpaper und an TH1984 für Rainmeter


----------



## LOGIC (25. Juli 2010)

Und schon wieder ein neuer 

Nicht auf die GTX 480 temps achten....hab gerade gezockt deswegen noch leicht hoch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rainmeter ist ja mittlerweile richtig zum Standard avanciert. Als ich das letzte Mal in das Thema geschaut hatte, wusste so gut wie niemand, was das überhaupt ist. 

Mein Desktop wird gesponsert von Rainlendar, Rainmeter, Rocketdock und John's Background Switcher. Letztes sorgt jeden Tag für frischen Wind auf meinem Desktop. 

AV


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. Juli 2010)

@logic
wie heißt diese "dock" da auf deinem wallpaper?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sie heißen Black & White Elegant Icon Pack 0,1 und 2


Danke


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Juli 2010)

@push@max
Ich tendiere stark zu Google ^^


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe daran nichts verändert ? Ist normales Areo Design... Welches Windows 7 hast du ?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich habe daran nichts verändert ? Ist normales Areo Design... Welches Windows 7 hast du ?



a a a direkt mal die neuen Forenregeln missachtet. Du mußt immre ein Bild anhägen, wenn du hier schrieben willst-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pflicht getan. Wurde nie gesagt, was für ein Bild im Bilderthread


----------



## sNook (27. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub manchmal, die wollen echt keine Posts mehr in ihrem Forum *pfeif*

Aber geschickt gelöst BigBubby! 

Meiner, der sich seit ner Woche erstaunlicherweise hält:


----------



## FreshStyleZ (27. Juli 2010)

*LOGIC's desktop kopier*


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juli 2010)

@ BigBubby

Jo hast recht 
@ FreshStyleZ

Jo ist auch eins der besten Designs 
So mein Aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Juli 2010)

Mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## butter_milch (29. Juli 2010)

*Mein aktueller Desktop*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## o.Sleepwalker.o (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (31. Juli 2010)

Netbook 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (1. August 2010)

So kleines Update.
- neues Wallpaper
- Rocketdock unten
- Taskleiste an der linken Seite (automatisch ausblendend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Ich melde mich auch mal zurück


----------



## Sturmi (2. August 2010)

Hier mein aktueller.

P.s. Longcat & Ceilingcat ftw


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Lion (3. August 2010)

hier mein Desktop:

Rainmeter + RocketDock + selbstgemachtes Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DropsMD (3. August 2010)

nüscht besonderes


----------



## FreshStyleZ (4. August 2010)

Lenas Spiele


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. August 2010)

Taskleiste klappt eigentlich weg, aber sonst siehts wieder so leer aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. August 2010)

Ansich nix besonders aber ich finde denn Spruch so geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. August 2010)

Neues Wall und Gadgets mit 20 % Transparenz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick to make it big.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (4. August 2010)

Mein Desktop:


----------



## Seven (4. August 2010)

@ euMelBeumel & JonnyB1989: Könntet ihr vieleicht die Wallpaper hochladen?


----------



## joraku (4. August 2010)

Ich habe ein wenig mit Rainmeter experimentiert. Tolles Programm. 
Aber trotz all dem Schnickschnack mag ich es dort eher schlicht. 
ZurZeit eher dunklere Wallpaper mit White Rainmeter Skin.

So sieht der Desktop aus, die anderen im Anhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (6. August 2010)

Mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyr (7. August 2010)

Hab meine ganzen alten tools und gadgets gegen neue Sachen ausgetauscht


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hab meine ganzen alten tools und gadgets gegen neue Sachen ausgetauscht


Sieht ziemlich nach ME2 aus 
Wie macht man die Festplatten anzeige, bzw. mit was?
grüße


----------



## Rakyr (7. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich nach ME2 aus
> Wie macht man die Festplatten anzeige, bzw. mit was?
> grüße



Ich weiß nichtmehr wo ich das WP her habe, aber von ME2 ist es soweit ich weiß nicht. 
Gemacht ist es wie gesagt mit Rainmeter und dazu*** für die Festplatten.
Neben dem Standardskin Enigma hab ich u.a. noch Teile aus********* Weather[/URL],*** und*** player[/URL] verwendet. Und das Programm Fences um Ordner zusammenzufassen.


----------



## TheRammbock (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

_*Nun habe ich wieder ein neues Bild !*_
*
Link zu Band:*
*http://www.myspace.com/burstmymarrow*
Deren Album ist kann man Kostenlos runterladen kann es Jeden nur ans Herz legen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (9. August 2010)

@Boardi05
Auch wenn ich Apple hasse, dein Wallpaper spricht mich an 

hab noch was mit Rainmeter experimentiert
und JAA ich weiss, jeder 2. hat das Wallpaper,aber es hat gut in das Desgin gepasst


----------



## punTo (10. August 2010)

So hier auch mal wieder ein Update


----------



## TheEnd (12. August 2010)

mein aktueller desk


----------



## HolySh!t (13. August 2010)

Also ich findse ja ganz Süß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bishop (13. August 2010)

Mein aktuelles. Die Informationsdichte mag für ungewohnte zu hoch sein aber ich benutze diesen Bildschirm eh nur als eine Art Statusmonitor. Gearbeitet wird auf einem angeschlossenen 24 Zöller und der ist leer 

gruß


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s5.directupload.net/images/100813/qtk36t79.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2010)

@snaap 

Gibts das WP auch in Full-HD? 

(Desk auf Arbeit)


----------



## madbenny (13. August 2010)

mein aktueller


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

jo meiner, bissle unaufgeräumt, normal is nicht mal die erste spalte komplett gefüllt^^


----------



## Noodels87 (13. August 2010)

So ich leiste auch mal meinen Beitrag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. August 2010)

Alles in Dunkelgrau-Grün, selbst die Taskleiste, die man aber nicht sieht


----------



## madbenny (14. August 2010)

@RapToX
falls du mehr von solchen bildern suchst..

klick dich mal hier durch:
InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper sorted by Rating


----------



## kelevra (14. August 2010)

Ein Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. August 2010)

@ kelevra
sieht richtig geil aus, verrätste mir, wie du die "Balken" und den Player hinbekommen hast? Programm + Plugin ?


----------



## kelevra (15. August 2010)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> @ kelevra
> sieht richtig geil aus, verrätste mir, wie du die "Balken" und den Player hinbekommen hast? Programm + Plugin ?



Die Bereiche links und rechts sind mit Rainmeter "gebaut"

Seitenleisten und MediaPlayer-Ring***

Wetter, Mail und Uhr*** II[/URL]

Festplatten*** HDD[/URL]

CPU, System Info, Kalender*** tech[/URL]

Das Coverbild in der Mitte des Player-Rings, ist CDArt Display mit dem Skin***


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2010)

So mein aktueller Desk ohne Systembremsen aka Rainmeter, Gadgets oder andere Tools die dazu geschaffen sind das System instabil und langsam zu machen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mein Ipod Touch nun mit Ios4  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So mein aktueller Desk ohne Systembremsen aka Rainmeter, Gadgets oder andere Tools die dazu geschaffen sind das System instabil und langsam zu machen:


Aero solltest du noch deaktivieren, das braucht mehr Speicher als die 10MB von Rainmeter und vermutlich auch mehr CPU-Leistung. 
Und unbedingt auf das alte Windows-Theme umstellen, erst dann hast du die maximale Leistung!

SCNR


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. August 2010)

@Fr3@k

könntest du mir mal das Wallpater uppen bitte vom PC.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aero solltest du noch deaktivieren, das braucht mehr Speicher als die 10MB von Rainmeter und vermutlich auch mehr CPU-Leistung.
> Und unbedingt auf das alte Windows-Theme umstellen, erst dann hast du die maximale Leistung!
> 
> SCNR




Nö, das Aero Design ist bereits ein fester bestandteil, und damit das was am stabilsten läuft. Es bringt auch keine Performance es zu deaktivieren (im Gegenteil, das ganze OS fühlt sich dank Aero viel runder und flüssiger an). 

Diese ganzen Tools aka Rainmeter, Fences etc verlängern schonmal schön den Systemstart, auch ist der Explorer dadurch wunderbar instabil und immer schön belastet. Wers braucht  


@ PSP-Hacker, klar hier:


----------



## punTo (15. August 2010)

So das is meiner, hab noch keine lust gehabt was mit Samurize oder Rainmeter zu machen, werds auch erstmal sein lassen.

Und zu dem Thema Rainmeter und co bremsen das System aus, ja ein wenig läuft dann halt mit aber das hier is nunmal ein Desktop- Thread und zu einem schönem designiertem Desktop gehören auch ein paar coole Infometers. Auch wenn man vieles nicht brauch.


----------



## Menthe (15. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und mein Ipod Touch nun mit Ios4




Welches Theme ist das?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. August 2010)

@ kelevra

danke schön, probiere ich demnächst aus


----------



## Aradisa (16. August 2010)

Na dann mal los




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (17. August 2010)

Meiner mal wieder


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2010)

Little Update.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. August 2010)

Ich mach gleich mal mit im breite Bilder posten


----------



## Falcon (20. August 2010)

Mal wieder was frisches


----------



## FlyKilla (21. August 2010)

Mein bester Freund, den ich vor ein paar Tagen aufgrund Altersschwäche und Krankheit erlösen mußte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. August 2010)

Nach diesen ganzen riesen Auflösungen ist es mal wieder zeit für was smartes
Klein aber fein wie man so schön sagt, wenn auch Recht unspektakulär .


----------



## Falcon (21. August 2010)

Bei "Klein aber fein" liefer ich doch auch direkt mal mein Sub-Notebook noch nach


----------



## punTo (24. August 2010)

Wie oft er nun das schon gefragt wurde und trotzdem Antwortet er immer souverän und freundlich.


So dann mal meiner, mit selbst gebasteltem FanWallpaper, den Startbutton hab ich auch selber gemacht, für meinen ersten eigentlich ganz cool, is sogar nen mouseover glow effekt dabei.


----------



## computertod (27. August 2010)

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durch frisch installiertes Windows auch noch recht sauber


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2010)

Bald ist es so weit


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein jetztiger wallpaper!

ich hatte schon harte sachen drauf vond em spiel, aber ich glaub die bilder würden heir ned so ganz reinpassen (oder darf man bilder mit herumliegenden gedärmen und blut hier reinstellen)


----------



## Puffer (28. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Desk vom LAN-Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Meiner.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

Is nice


----------



## shiwa77 (31. August 2010)

Mal ein Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (31. August 2010)

*Wallpaper in 2560x1600*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riotmilch (31. August 2010)

22" 1680x1050 & 15" 1360x768



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mario FTW


----------



## joggeli (4. September 2010)

Von wo ist das Bild mit dem röstigen Schiff ? Will ich auch 
Und wie machst du die Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand ? Wetter e.t.c


----------



## punTo (4. September 2010)

joggeli schrieb:


> Von wo ist das Bild mit dem röstigen Schiff ? Will ich auch
> Und wie machst du die Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand ? Wetter e.t.c


 

Also er ist jetzt bestimmt mindest der 10te User, den ich bemerkte,  der ihn das Fragt.

"WAS HAST DU DENN DAAô0??"

und jedes mal Antwortet er gelassen, Rainmeter und hier und da, hätt ich garkeine lust zu...

Und dann immer als Post, schreib ihm doch ne PN! dazu gibts das doch

Naja gut zzT:

Mein neuer PC, mit frischem BS:


----------



## buzty (5. September 2010)

hier meiner mal wieder


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. September 2010)

Update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. September 2010)

Update..


----------



## püschi (5. September 2010)

Hier auch mal meiner


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Seven (5. September 2010)

joggeli schrieb:


> Von wo ist das Bild mit dem röstigen Schiff ? Will ich auch



Das ist die SS American Star. Das Ding ist vor Südafrika (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) auf Grund gelaufen. Mittlerweile ist von dem Schiff aber so gut wie nichts mehr übrig. Google einfach den Namen. Wirst genug Bilder Finden. 



@Boardi05: Könntest du das Bild hochladen? Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## joggeli (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier ist es und danke


----------



## Aholic (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei irgendwie...mein Startbutton und meine Uhr sind weg!


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. September 2010)

*Wallpaper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (7. September 2010)

chdem ich jetzt alles rund um den 40-Zöller aufgebaut und zwangsweise mein OS neu installiert habe, habe ich auch gleich den Desktop umgestaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. September 2010)

Sry, aber das musste jetzt sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2010)

Star Wars FTW 

Hab mal wieder aufgeräumt und Steam + RocketDock = 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (7. September 2010)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Sry, aber das musste jetzt sein



Musst dich net entschuldigen, bin selber Star  Wars Fan, hab aber eben jetzt mal diesen Hintergrund.

Star Wars FTW


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder aufgeräumt und Steam + RocketDock =



Wieso? Ich krieg auch Steam Icons in Rocketdock, man muss nur nochmal andere Symbole laden, ansonsten gehts doch...

Bei mir ist CS 1.6 auch ne Verknüpfung vom Steam Icon


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich krieg auch Steam Icons in Rocketdock, man muss nur nochmal andere Symbole laden, ansonsten gehts doch...
> 
> Bei mir ist CS 1.6 auch ne Verknüpfung vom Steam Icon



Wie andere Symbole laden? 
Ich habe da dann nur sone Rakete


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. September 2010)

Rechtsklich auf das Symbol und dann auf Symbol Eigenschaften.
Ordner mit Symbolen suchen und beliebiges wählen.
Hast Rocketdock wohl noch net besonders lange


----------



## computertod (7. September 2010)

Beste Band ever



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


switcht noch mit diversen anderen Album Covern


----------



## Squatrat (8. September 2010)

Seven schrieb:


> Das ist die SS American Star. Das Ding ist vor Südafrika (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) auf Grund gelaufen. Mittlerweile ist von dem Schiff aber so gut wie nichts mehr übrig. Google einfach den Namen. Wirst genug Bilder Finden.
> 
> 
> 
> @Boardi05: Könntest du das Bild hochladen? Gefällt mir echt gut!



Das Ding liegt auf einer der Kanarischen Inseln ich weiß nicht mehr ob Fuerteventura oder Lanzarote auf Grund.

Hat sich soweit ich weiß beim Transport während eines Sturmes aus den Fängen des Schleppers gerissen. Da hatte es seine Dienstzeit aber schon hinter sich.

Hab es schon in Echt gesehen.


----------



## tickymick (8. September 2010)

Hier mal meiner.


----------



## zøtac (8. September 2010)

Hier meiner:


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. September 2010)

*Wallpaper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (10. September 2010)

Hier meiner: (Auflösung 1440x900@70 H)


----------



## Menthe (11. September 2010)

So, dann zeig ich meinen Desktop auch mal wieder.

Jetzt mit Rainmeter + Objectdock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2010)

Komplett Selfmade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (11. September 2010)

Wieder ein paar neue Screens (ich habe immer vier Bilder gleichzeitig, lasse die durchlaufen), die beiden Bilder mit den Farbverläufen habe ich selber zuzsammengebastelt, sieht aber nicht so gut aus  weil ich mich nicht an der Mitte und den Parallelen orientiert habe. 

Achso, mein Rainmeter passt auch nicht dazu, verdeckt zuviel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rytme (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (12. September 2010)

TRON rules




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (12. September 2010)

Nach langer Zeit auch ein neuer Desk von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (12. September 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier die Linuxfans?



HIER:
Aber noch nen älterer screen, wollte jetzt nich extra wechseln

und dann noch mein aktueller win7


----------



## punTo (17. September 2010)

Wat los hier? Seid 8 Tagen kein update...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2010)

Draufklicken zum vergrößern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (18. September 2010)

Ohne Kommentar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (18. September 2010)

Ein Update von mir.

Hauptsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netbook:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (23. September 2010)

So dann von mir wieder ein update, hoffe es folgen dann auch mal wieder ein paar andere. 
Kommt ganz schön ins stocken hier...

So zzT.
Ganz toll find ich ja mein Startbutton^^, normal, mouseover, Startmenü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. September 2010)

Zum Vergößern Klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Scheinst wohl auf Totenköpfe zu stehen Wobei das ja der Terminator ist, oder?



Das ist der Terminator schon richitg gesehen. Ich hab von 677 Wallpapers nur 2 Totenkopf Walls eine davon ist mein Benutzerbild.


----------



## Hai0815 (25. September 2010)

meiner seit gestern...


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. September 2010)

*Wallpaper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (29. September 2010)

Hat vll. emand Tipps wie ich mein Dekstop Modden könnte, damit er besser aussieht ? Finde ihn solangweillig


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2010)

icons weg und rocketdock


----------



## Clastron (29. September 2010)

kannst du bitte mal dein Wallpaper posten DANKE


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2010)

tuttuuuuuuut
hier mein wallpaper.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. September 2010)

Hier mal wieder mein Aktueller.

Bild anklicken um in Vollergröße zu genießen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (30. September 2010)

wieder mal um geräumt...


----------



## RAPXT (30. September 2010)

Aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu sehen ist: 

- Rocket Dock
- Windows Sidebar mit diversen Gadgets
- Rainmeter mit verschiedenen Skins
  und das Porsche Themepack


----------



## buzty (30. September 2010)

meiner mal wieder


----------



## Air0r (1. Oktober 2010)

Rocketdock? Brauch ich nich!


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Oktober 2010)

meiner...


----------



## computertod (2. Oktober 2010)

von mir gibts auch was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Multimonitor, brauch nur noch ein Längeres VGA Kabel für den 2. Monitor


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2010)

update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Oktober 2010)

So mein aktueller Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (5. Oktober 2010)

Meiner :x


----------



## Pikus (5. Oktober 2010)

Meiner


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2010)

Gerade zurecht gebastelt...

Wirkt halt schicker, wenns auf zwei Bildschirmen ist.
Auf dem linken ist am rechten Rand "Amon", auf dem rechten am linken Rand "Amarth".

/useless information


----------



## punTo (9. Oktober 2010)

So hatte grad mal wieder lust aufn Apfel. Ist aber mehr so ein custom Leopard 7 Ding. Hatte auch keine Lust zu tief ins System einzugreifen, da ich genau weiß das ich in so ca 1 Woche, eh kein bock mehr auf das Skin hab.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (9. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein erster Versuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladonics (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2010)

Taskleiste wie gewohnt ausgeblendet


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2010)

5040 Breite  Macbook mit zwei externen Monitoren. Ansonsten eben simplicity.


----------



## JC88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach 6 Monaten stillstand endlich wieder leben im PC! Neu aufgesetzt!


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte gestern wieder mal das "Vergnügen", Vista neu aufsetzen zu dürfen ...

Immerhin läuft der Laptop jetzt wieder mal wunderbar flott.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Oktober 2010)

ist das zufällig gran canaria ?


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Oktober 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> ist das zufällig gran canaria ?


Yup, genauer gesagt der Palmitos Park. Ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Oktober 2010)

hehe da war ich auch schon


----------



## Janny (19. Oktober 2010)

Paris bei Nacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

Die haben aber helle Nächte da


----------



## punTo (20. Oktober 2010)

So Apple aussehen is wieder passe - ein frisches aussehen musste her, zum neuem Monitor


----------



## EGThunder (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein aktueller Desktop.

EG


----------



## KOF328 (23. Oktober 2010)

desktop mal aufgeräumt, + pic von meinem frisch gejailbreakten iPod 
Das illumine theme ist genial, psd files für eigene icons 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer das icon möchte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG KOF


----------



## Nucleus (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die Superbar mal auf die rechte Seite des rechten Bildschirms verbannt...

Die zusätzliche Höhe links hat was...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2010)

Hast du das Wallpaper für mich ?  danke


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Oktober 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Hast du das Wallpaper für mich ?  danke



Bild: wallpaper-7836786quw.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Singler (30. Oktober 2010)

So siehts bei mir gerade aus:


----------



## MKay (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meiner, für kalte und verregnete Tage:


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

Das Startmenü blende ich automatisch aus. Wird mir sonst zu voll.


----------



## Necrobutcher (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehs einfach nicht warum alle ihre Desktops so leer haben. Das Ding ist da um es mit Icons zuzuknalle und alles mit einem Klick zu haben 8-)

Full Size im Anhang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Desktop ist eigentlich voller Links. Diese blende ich aber alle aus und greife über die Taskleiste auf den Desktop zu.


----------



## nulchking (1. November 2010)

War voll die Killer arbeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (4. November 2010)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## punTo (4. November 2010)

So system is frisch aufgesetzt und der neue PC endlich kommplet nun auch ein neuer Desktop. 

@Boardi05 kannst du das Wallpaper von deine letztem Eintrag mit drann hängen? Danke.


----------



## HolySh!t (6. November 2010)

Ich würd morden um so malen zu können *-*
Ob am PC oder in echt.​


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. November 2010)

Freu mich schon wie Schmidts Katze auf den Film 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (7. November 2010)

Hab aus Langeweile mal ein bisschen rumgebastelt


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. November 2010)

Vorbereitung für Black Ops 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2010)

Neuer Desk... und ich mag kein HL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2010)

Ach ja, das war ein schöner Sommer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (14. November 2010)

Komm vom Apfel nicht weg


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

Und hier mal meiner


----------



## Hai0815 (14. November 2010)

meiner mal...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2010)

So das waren meine letzten 6 Stunden Arbeit.

Also ich finds richtig gut geworden.

Um die Bilder zu vergrößen, bitte anklicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. November 2010)

Meiner hier ausm Urlaub. 
Desktop is komplett leer - Windows 7 Taskleiste noch dazu vorstellen


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bademeister44 (19. November 2010)

mal ein update ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vad4r (19. November 2010)

Gerade kein anderen zur Hand. Ich hab links noch die ObjectDock Leiste so das immer alles schön clean ist.....

http://www.abload.de/img/desktop5brk.png


----------



## Aaren (19. November 2010)

Hier ist mein Desktop mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Aaren.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (19. November 2010)

@ Aaren
schaut sehr nice aus, wie heißt den das Rainmeter Addon für die Uhr?

Edit:
Danke Aaren, habs gleich mal mit eingebaut


----------



## Aaren (19. November 2010)

@Dirty_Sanchez

Danke. Es heißt Musique.


----------



## Ishe (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. November 2010)

@ Ishe

könntest mir das Wall mal Uppen?


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (24. November 2010)

Hier mal was Neues 

Hat jemand einen Rat, woher ich passende Icons für meine Games bekomme?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. November 2010)

Hi all

Das ist zur Zeit meiner.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## punTo (26. November 2010)

Update


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2010)

Unsere neuen Mitbewohner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (28. November 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Unsere neuen Mitbewohner:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Süüüss!  beides Jungs ?

edit: Lea & Leo, ja, übersehen


----------



## FlyKilla (28. November 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Süüüss!  beides Jungs ?
> 
> edit: Lea & Leo, ja, übersehen


Es sind Bruder und Schwester. Nachdem sie die erste Nacht ängstlich unterm Sofa verbracht haben, springen sie mittlerweile über weg.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Hier mein neuer


----------



## Aaren (30. November 2010)

@ Dirts_Sanchez
Wie bekommst du dein Datum immer so schön auf den Desktop. ( Oben links )


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Aaren schrieb:


> @ Dirts_Sanchez
> Wie bekommst du dein Datum immer so schön auf den Desktop. ( Oben links )



Das is der "Crooked Calendar" für Rainmeter.

Hier der Link *** Calendar by ~xeissirK on deviantART[/url]

MfG


----------



## Aaren (30. November 2010)

Vielen Dank. habe nur gerade das Problem, dass ich vergessen habe wie ich es einfügen muss  Vielleicht kannst du mir kurz helfen.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

einfach in "C:\Users\"Name"\Documents\Rainmeter" kopieren, Rainmeter neustarten und auswählen


----------



## Aaren (30. November 2010)

Jop, habe es gerade schon geschafft  Kann man die Größe verändern ?


----------



## JC88 (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch mal von mir n kleines Update, passend zur Winterzeit


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Dezember 2010)

Update.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. Dezember 2010)

Gerade Windows neu installiert, darum sieht das noch so ordenlich aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (6. Dezember 2010)

@ Bioharzard

Kannste das Wall Upen, wäre toll.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja kann ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                                 + Zugabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefunden habe ich die hier ->NVIDIA Cool Stuff


----------



## Aaren (7. Dezember 2010)

Das sind alles nur Wallis von Nvidia.com 

EDIT: Habe schon gesehen. Hast die Seite verlinkt


----------



## Duck (10. Dezember 2010)

Da ich diesen Thead nun auch schon ein bisschen verfolge wollte ich euch mal teil haben lassen an meinem

Habe 2 Monitore daher auch zwei Bilder 
Taskleiste Existiert auch nicht mehr!
Dafür hab ich ein Dock umfuntioniert


----------



## GxGamer (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich zeig meinen auch mal wieder 
Ich mag nit soviel Gedöns auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Clastron (11. Dezember 2010)

Hat vll. Emand für mich ein Wallpaper 1920x1080 ?
Suche schon Wochenlang finde aber nichts was mir gefallen tuht.


----------



## Zlicer (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal zwei meiner Desktops.
Ich halte mich eher minimalistisch was die Icons angeht 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## TAZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Das Dock oben fährt nur aus wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Dezember 2010)

Und meiner, bzw. mein Favoritenbild^^ Habe momentan ca. 40 Bilder im Wechsel drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ist auch im Anhang


----------



## Aaren (16. Dezember 2010)

Habe meinen auch nochmal überarbeitet. Wagt es erst garnicht einen Blick auf meine "To Do-Liste" zu werfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Aaren.


----------



## Janny (17. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es ne seite wo es verschiedene Versionen von Aarens Wall gibt ?


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Dezember 2010)

Mal mein Pc und Wave neu eingekleidet. Mehr oder weniger im Einheitsgewandt 
Fürs Wave musste ich nochn bissle zurechtschneiden.


----------



## punTo (24. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen ob das Rainmeter ist was da auf Aarens Desktop das Windows Phone imitiert?
Gehört die ToDo liste dazu?
Und  noch ne Frage, kennt einer ein ToDo oder Notiz Gadged für die Windows Sidebar das Optisch dem vom Aaren nahe kommt. Finde immer nur diese Klebezettel Designs.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (24. Dezember 2010)

> Kann mir wer sagen ob das Rainmeter ist was da auf Aarens Desktop das Windows Phone imitiert?



Das Addon dürfte Omnimo sein: Omnimo UI for Rainmeter


----------



## Aaren (24. Dezember 2010)

Korrekt Dirty_Sanchez, genau das ist es


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist das 'n Regenwurm im Maul ?


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ein Trockenfisch. Legger


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich darf auch wieder


----------



## Otep (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du mir das Wallpaper mal so zuschicken? Das sieht goil aus


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeit ohne Rainmeter, ganz Apps (sonst noch Wetter) 
Ich mag warme Farben im Winter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Januar 2011)

dann will ich auch mal ;D

ca. 1 1/2std bastel arbeit ;D


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal Rainmeter ausprobiert  Ist aber noch nicht ganz so wie ichs will. (Wo dieses komische Zeug um den Musik Ordner herkommt - Keine Ahnung )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Januar 2011)

Es war mal wieder an der Zeit Win neu aufzusetzen.
Hmm, sieht irgendwie aus wie vorher. Bin eben doch ein gewohnheits-Tier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

Mal etas am Style vom eee gedreht...


----------



## schlumpf666 (12. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meiner, normal auf 1680X1050.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Januar 2011)

@Schlumpf und Boardi

Sehr geile Wallpaper! 

@Topic

Klick' unten


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Januar 2011)

Und mein Hauptrechner. .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

lange nix mehr Geposte ihr mal meins...
Das ist leider nicht meine freundin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaren (17. Januar 2011)

... Oh Gott.


----------



## Air0r (17. Januar 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> lange nix mehr Geposte ihr mal meins...
> Das ist leider nicht meine freundin...



Geh raus und such Dir eine! Emoweibchen am PC anzugucken bringt Dich nicht weiter.

/Thread:


----------



## JC88 (18. Januar 2011)

Simple




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (18. Januar 2011)

Neuer Desktop.


*Bild zu breit*


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (18. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder bisschen umgestellt


----------



## DON (18. Januar 2011)

Möchte meinen auch mal der Weltöffentlichkeit präsentieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mein Gaming Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe auf meinem PC 2 Konten um Gaming und Multimedia zu trennen.
Das dritte Bild ist mein angepasster Loginscreen.


----------



## skdiggy (19. Januar 2011)

Dr.house ist einfach genial


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (19. Januar 2011)

Auch WinXP kann schön aussehen - Rainmeter + WP7 + Royale Remixed Theme + Rocketdock + Neue Game Icons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FullHD unten im Anhang


----------



## trible_d (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (23. Januar 2011)

Ein paar neue Icons ...


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Januar 2011)

Hier das aktuelle und im anhang auf wunsch mein letztes... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (23. Januar 2011)

Da mir der alte nicht so gefallen hat, hier mein neuer


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2011)

Ja...auch Win XP kann gut aussehen 

Desktop vom 3. PC den ich so zum Arbeiten nutze.


----------



## TAZ (23. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolle Wallpaper gibt es hier: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (24. Januar 2011)

DON schrieb:


> Möchte meinen auch mal der Weltöffentlichkeit präsentieren:...



Omnimo für Rainmeter?

--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutiger Arbeitsplatz am Laptop (17"@ 1440*900) mit Zweitmonitor (19" @ 1280*1024). 

AV


----------



## Sharidan (24. Januar 2011)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Omnimo für Rainmeter?
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Sehr nice, woher hast du die Wallpaper ?


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (24. Januar 2011)

Welches? 

Nein, die 700 Wallpaper hab ich mir über die Jahre zusammengesucht. Normalerweise suche ich einfach mit der Google-Bildersuche nach Sci Fi oder Space sowie den Auflösungen.

Wallpapers And Backgrounds*** where ART meets application![/URL]
sind allerdings sehr interessante Quellen für allerlei Wallpaper. 

Der große Hintergrund stammt von hier

AV


----------



## JC88 (24. Januar 2011)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Welches?
> 
> Nein, die 700 Wallpaper hab ich mir über die Jahre zusammengesucht. Normalerweise suche ich einfach mit der Google-Bildersuche nach Sci Fi oder Space sowie den Auflösungen.
> 
> ...




Ist das so eine Art Slideshow im Hintergrund? Ist das ne App?


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (24. Januar 2011)

Ein Zusatzprogramm für Windows, das sich John’s Background Switcher nennt. Nichts großartiges, aber sorgt für schöne Abwechslung auf dem Desktop ohne viel eigenes Zutun. 

AV


----------



## Hai0815 (24. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich nun soweit alles bissel aufgehübscht hab dacht ich "such dir mal n hübsches Wallpaper" 
Also mir gefällts...


----------



## Sync (25. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe How I Met Your Mother vor allem Barney


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Januar 2011)

Hier meiner:
So extrem iss er noch nicht^^


----------



## Clastron (30. Januar 2011)

So ich bin auch mal wieder dran


----------



## GxGamer (30. Januar 2011)

Meiner schaut grad so aus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2011)

Schöne Ideen, die man hier zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2011)

so hier mal wieder ein Update meinerseits





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (30. Januar 2011)

Schickes Bild, könntest das Hochladen??
Edit:
Im Anhang mein Desktop


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2011)

hier bitte sehr


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. Januar 2011)

So dann mal mein schickes Bildchen.
Na auf welches spiel freue ich mich? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Februar 2011)

Meiner mal wieder, inkl. Taskleiste nicht das jmd denkt es wäre nur ein WP


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

Hola,
bin endlich fündig geworden. Gefällt mir sehr gut nur muss ich noch ein paar Icons von Spielen durch bessere/hochauflösende ersetzen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Februar 2011)

@ Low

Könntest mit mal bitte das Wall geben und die Sidebar Progs?


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ Low
> 
> Könntest mit mal bitte das Wall geben und die Sidebar Progs?


Das läuft nicht über die Windows eigene Sidebar sondern von einem externen Program.
Winstep Xtreme

Hier das Bild


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Februar 2011)

Ah danke schön!


----------



## punTo (4. Februar 2011)

Nach langer Durststrecke ohne Internet-  mal wieder ein Update


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2011)

Letztes Update ehe auf Intel umgestellt wird ...


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Februar 2011)

Mal meine neuer Desktop mit frischen, selbst geschossenen Hintergrund von der Motorradmesse in Leipzig.


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Februar 2011)

Testlauf mit Workshelf...


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOF328 (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop wie er die meiste zeit ausschaut 
MfG

PS: Ja, das bild hab ich gestern selbst gemacht und bewundere es immer noch


----------



## Nadine (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich wollt mal fragen wie dieses runde Kalenderwidget und die "Newstickerzeilen" im oberen Desktopbereich heißen
 und wo ich die laden kann? Siehe Desktop Boardi05

Danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

Rainmeter oder so.

Rainmeter.net


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (12. Februar 2011)

Tadaaa


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Update


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Februar 2011)

@ Gostadmin

Lool genau die beiden Bilder habe ich auch. Das erste habe ich grad sogar als Wall^^


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

So siehts aktuelle bei mir aus...


----------



## Aaren (13. Februar 2011)

Und hier nochmal meiner, etwas aufgefrischt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaren (14. Februar 2011)

Klar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2011)

Nach laaanger zeit mal wieder ein neues hintergrundbild.Nur vom audi quattro bin nicht nich weg gekommen...


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meat Boy (17. Februar 2011)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten das Handy zu bekommen.


----------



## Sync (18. Februar 2011)

mein kh zumindest ein auschnitt... ich finds ganz schick


----------



## punTo (18. Februar 2011)

Mal was anderes als nur windoof.


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2011)

Yeah...Sillicon Valley


Ich konnt mich nicht für ein Wall entscheiden


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2011)

punTo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als nur windoof.



Ubuntu hab ich leider nur in der VM laufen...da ich auf Win 7 als Produktiv-System nicht verzichten kann...

Vorsicht hab nocht nicht alle Software neu aufgespielt, musste wegen MB-Wechsel neu installieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (22. Februar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ubuntu hab ich leider nur in der VM laufen...da ich auf Win 7 als Produktiv-System nicht verzichten kann...
> 
> Vorsicht hab nocht nicht alle Software neu aufgespielt, musste wegen MB-Wechsel neu installieren...




Hab Ubuntu Parallel zu windows 7 installiert, da es denn doch ganz ohne windows nicht geht.

Zum Thema: Hier dann mein windows, etwas unaufgeräumt aber bin grade in einen kleinem Wettbewerb.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Februar 2011)

New York bei Nacht:


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Februar 2011)

Ich steuer meinen auch mal dazu 
2x24" 3840x1200 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (26. Februar 2011)

Na, dann will ich doch auch mal...


----------



## Sutta (26. Februar 2011)

Fussballerisch mag ich die Holländer halt. (Damit bin ich wohl ziemlich allein hier  )


----------



## redBull87 (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrodar (28. Februar 2011)

Ich benötige in nächster Zeit etwas Motivation... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (28. Februar 2011)

Hier mal eins von mir


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2011)

Update meines Destop's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. März 2011)

Nach Installation von SP1 will jetzt auch das GPU-Monitor-Gadget bei mir laufen; also Update mit nahezu einheitlicher Gadget-Front "as I like it..."
EDIT: OMG it is stylish, isn´t it...


----------



## Da_Obst (3. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Sreen,
nix besonderes aber naja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0857


----------



## djnoob (4. März 2011)

finished


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

Ma Desktop etwas neu gemacht... Mit Portal un so... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (5. März 2011)

Fast fertig


----------



## joraku (5. März 2011)

Desktopsymbole ausgeblendet, eh nichts interessantes. 
Edit: Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, dass das Bild einen schwarzen, sich abhebenden Rand hat, dies musste ich natürlich gleich korrigieren, gibt aber keinen neuen Upload.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

Mein Desktop! Bin mit meinen Icons allerdings noch nicht ganz zufrieden, sind die kARÉ von einem Deviant Art Künstler. Gibt ja zwei Probleme, 1. sehr wenige und 2. keine .psd zum selber Bauen. Kennt jemand ein Iconset / Icons (am besten mit .psd das ich selber neue Bauen kann) die zu meinem Theme passen könnten? Wäre verdammt Genial wenn mir jemand Helfen könnte!)

(Zu Tweetdeck und Fraps fehlen mir die Icons ... )

Ach, und mit meinen Gadgets bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Suche noch ein sleekes Design was das was die Gagdets können auch mit Rainmeter gemacht werden kann!

Klick für vollansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. März 2011)

@Jolep
Ganz unten, unter dem Textfenster, Anhäge verwalten wählen, Bild suchen, hochladen. FERTIG!
MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2011)

So wieder mal eine Neues Bild...


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Und wieder was Neues.


----------



## m3ntry (14. März 2011)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

So hier mal meiner: Desktopsymbole mag ich nicht  habs lieber schön aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

Meiner einer


----------



## FlyKilla (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Meiner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2011)

Hier mal ein screen von meinem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (22. März 2011)

*Mein Desktop*​* 
*Mein Desktop ist im Prinzip ein Imitat vom Mac OS Snow Leopard

 Wie darauf gekommen bin? Irgendwann hatte ich langeweile gehabt und hab bei Google.de gestöbert mir Mac OS snow Leopard angeschaut. 

 Hatte mich dann auch gleich in dem Weissen Tiger "verliebt"​* 
* *Programme:*



Restorator


Reshacker


Google.de


UXTheme Patchtool

Fertig bin ich noch nicht ganz da mir das einbrutzeln der 225 Icon's in die imageres.dll sowie der shell32.dll noch nich ganz gelungen ist.​ *
Nun gut die Bilder:*



1. Bild "Clean"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Bild "Dirt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (22. März 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal was herzeigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (23. März 2011)

Mal ein wenig schlichter


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2011)

So mein Lan-PC wurde auch mal wieder überarbeitet und habe zudem noch ein passendes Wallpaper erstellt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (24. März 2011)

Nvidia go go! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Öfter mal was neues...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Und weils so schön ist, gleich was neues bei mir.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. März 2011)

Mein 2011er Desktop. Wobei sich das Hintergrundbild alle 2 Stunden ändert.


----------



## stingray (26. März 2011)

2560x1440 / Diablo 3 Wallpaper


----------



## MadMilo (26. März 2011)

1920x 1080
pctflux services // uploads.downloads.images.more


----------



## Hai0815 (27. März 2011)

so - auch mal wieder gewechselt...
und mich beschleicht langsam das gefühl das mein nächster rechner kein windows-pc mehr is


----------



## Re4dt (27. März 2011)

Mein leider noch unaufgeräumter Desktop. Also irgendwie verstehe Rainmeter nicht  xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Mal was neues von mir, nicht wundern der linke teil ist vom 2. Monitor.


----------



## evosociety (30. März 2011)

Mal meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

Meiner...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatschi (30. März 2011)

Meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2011)

Kuchen...


----------



## FlyKilla (31. März 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Meiner
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel zu viele Blätter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

Neu @ Büro  Kommt auf einem LED-Moni richtig gut rüber.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. März 2011)

Da ich z.Z. nur mit einem Moni arbeite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(mit ausgeklappter Taskleiste, damit keiner auf dumme Gedanken kommt^^)


----------



## DrSin (31. März 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Mal meiner


 

Haben will 

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2011)

Meiner einer. Kennt einer einen Superbar Launcher?


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

[Update]
@Leandros
Was soll das genau sein?


----------



## Orka45 (1. April 2011)

Das ding topt nix mehr.
Der Diesjährige Aprilscherz von Arenanet zu GW2
freundlicherweise in 1080p hochgeladen.


----------



## Godaishu (4. April 2011)

@mae den Fringe Frosch wollte ich auch schon als Wallpaper 



G


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. April 2011)

No Drama!


----------



## Godaishu (4. April 2011)

thx


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. April 2011)

Nix für...hab´die auf der Fringe-Seite ausgegraben.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. April 2011)

Meiner... 
Schlicht und blendet nachts um 2 Uhr immernoch nicht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. April 2011)

@Kamikaze-Kai

Könntest mir das Bild mal geben? Ist ja richtig geil!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

Speicher es einfach ab, er hats eh als 1600x1000 eingebunden.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. April 2011)

Ohh echt!? Danke Ghostadmin!
Mir kam das nähmlich gard iwie so klein vor deshalb hab ich gefragt!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. April 2011)

Kann es dir gern auch in Full HD schicken, musst nur deine Mail-Addy rausrücken...


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Mal wieder was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. April 2011)

update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2011)

[update]  schön übersichtlich...


----------



## Gast1919 (8. April 2011)

Meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

Mal was buntes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2011)

Desktop auf Arbeit, Ubuntu 10.10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (14. April 2011)

sind ja schöne dabei hier.
mal meins
Quelle: hubblesite.org



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obihamster (14. April 2011)

:d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (14. April 2011)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (15. April 2011)

Mac OS X Lion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (15. April 2011)

WP von Nvidia
und neue Dock-Icons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1919 (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. April 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Hier der aktuelle Desktop meines Thinkpads


----------



## FlyKilla (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (23. April 2011)

So. hier mein momentaner...Nix besonderes. Hab auch Windows erst vor kurzem neu installiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT

Hab mal im Anhang noch nen alten Screen aus Vista Zeiten...


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. April 2011)

So jetzt wieder mit drei Monis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (27. April 2011)

Mein aktueller Desktop (Symbole ausgeblendet )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (27. April 2011)

neuester desk...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (27. April 2011)

Aktuell nichts Spektakuläres...


----------



## Falcon (27. April 2011)

Mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD64 (27. April 2011)

http://www.imagebanana.com/img/3l32s9f7/Unbenannt.PNG


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

*Hust* Bilder im Forum Hochladen! *Hust*
Alibi: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. April 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner auch.... 
...zumindest am Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. April 2011)

So mal mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe die Kerle irgendwie auch wenn da absolut kein niveau vorhanden ist


----------



## Clastron (28. April 2011)

Meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (29. April 2011)

OK, da es ein grösseres Update ist, hier mein (neuer) aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (29. April 2011)

Mal ein Update...

Nein das ist keine Schleichwerbung 

Edit: Wallpaper hochgeladen.


----------



## computertod (30. April 2011)

Laptop, Linux gefällt mir immer mehr und mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2011)

So ihr mal wieder eins von mir !


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, es hat sich aber nicht wirklich etwas verändert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder aufgeräumt am Desktop.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mal wieder aufgeräumt am Desktop.


Hi, sag mal welche Systemtools hast du da in der Sidebar?


----------



## Juzamdjinn (4. Mai 2011)

bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2011)

Kannst du das WP bitte hochladen? Sieht ja hammer aus!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hi, sag mal welche Systemtools hast du da in der Sidebar?


 die sind von hier: OrbLog


----------



## Aaren (4. Mai 2011)

@Painkiller
Habe das WP auch, ist im Anhang.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Mai 2011)

Danke auch von mir


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

anbei meiner (verkleinert)


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2011)

Genial einfach, einfach genial. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas älter, es hat sich aber nicht wirklich etwas verändert.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Schick den mal bitte


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

selbst geschossen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2011)

MöP! Warum Zensieren so viele ihre Ordner auf dem Desktop?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (8. Mai 2011)

Mal meiner (zur Zeit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer Desktop


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Mai 2011)

Mal meiner. ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mein neuer Desktop


Haha witzig, kannst du mal nur das Bild hochladen? 
Gibts das zufällig auch in 1920x1200?


----------



## Re4dt (9. Mai 2011)

Ja  Kann ich Hochladen siehe Anhang 
Mann ich muss aufhören jeden Tag meinen Dekstop zu ändern  Hier mein neuer 
Hättet ihr interesse daran? Ich würde demnächst ein Top 50 Wallpaper Pack erstelllen alle Bilder in FullHD ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

> Hättet ihr interesse daran? Ich würde demnächst ein Top 50 Wallpaper Pack erstelllen alle Bilder in FullHD ?


*meld* 
Wo lädst du die hoch?
In deinem Profil?

Danke für die 1920x1200er Auflösung!!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hättet ihr interesse daran? Ich würde demnächst ein Top 50 Wallpaper Pack erstelllen alle Bilder in FullHD ?



Auch von mir ein *meld*


----------



## Zlicer (9. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hättet ihr interesse daran? Ich würde demnächst ein Top 50 Wallpaper Pack erstelllen alle Bilder in FullHD ?


 
Ich melde mich auch mal an


----------



## Sharidan (9. Mai 2011)

*mitmeld* 

Da ich Wallpaper Sammle, und im moment an der 5.000 Grenze Knabber, kann Nachschub nie schaden xD


----------



## Re4dt (9. Mai 2011)

Okay werde mal später im Inet nach Wallpaper suchen  
Welche Auflösung? ich wäre ja für 1920x1080  Sagt ihr es mir  
Damit ich nicht viel OT Laber hier mein wieder neuer Desktop


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Mai 2011)

Re4dt kannst du mir verraten wie du die Uhr und das drumherum so genial hinbekommst? will auch


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Mai 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Re4dt kannst du mir verraten wie du die Uhr und das drumherum so genial hinbekommst? will auch


 
Nennt sich Rainmeter. ;p


----------



## Re4dt (9. Mai 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Re4dt kannst du mir verraten wie du die Uhr und das drumherum so genial hinbekommst? will auch


 Alles mit Rainmeter  Ist kostenlos wenn ihr wollt mache ich ein TuT auf PCGHX 
So wieder neuer Dekstop 
Das 50Wallpaper werde ich morgen zusammenstellen  Aber nur welche Auflösung  ?


----------



## Re4dt (9. Mai 2011)

Woher? Gute Frage  ICh such die dinger den verschiedensten Seiten zusammen  Den wallpaper vom letzen post gibts hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1593-der-wallpaper-thread-29.html#post2971204 
Hier mein neuer so genug für heute Dekstop geändert 
Damit ich ja nicht OT laber


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2011)

Und ja wieder eine neues !


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Mai 2011)

Das ist erstmal meiner. Brauch bloss noch ein gutes "How-To" (in Deutsch  ) für Rainmeter, damit es nicht ganz so leer ausschaut.^^


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Mai 2011)

Up und date:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Mai 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ Bigdaddy203
> 
> Könntets mir eventuell mal das Wall Uppen?



Klar.^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

So dann seit langem ich auch mal wieder.

Bitte auf das Bild klicken um zu vergrößern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raigen (16. Mai 2011)

Zwar nicht sehr spannend aber es reicht. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (16. Mai 2011)

Raigen schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nicht sehr spannend aber es reicht. *g*
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=416168"/>



cool, hast du noch den link zum original


----------



## Raigen (16. Mai 2011)

Klar kannst du gerne haben, hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen selbst gebastelt.

http://www.abload.de/img/bc2wpbd8y.png


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Danke an Re4dt für das tolle Tutorial


----------



## DON (17. Mai 2011)

Hab mal meinen Desktop umgestaltet und möchte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2011)

So, mein neuer fürs Altenteil, welches noch artigst vor sich hinrackert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2011)

Mal meins


----------



## EGThunder (18. Mai 2011)

Mein aktueller Notebook Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. Mai 2011)

Mein aktueller to go ^^


----------



## CeresPK (19. Mai 2011)

iPhone und PC im Partnerlook


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (19. Mai 2011)

Freut mich das es euch Gefällt  Ich glaube das war genug OT 
So nun mein neuer Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2011)

Dieses update möchte ich niemandem vorenthalten, einfach nur geil. 
Ersteller ist Sickpuppy! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Mai 2011)

So, hier mal mein Hintergründe...^^ Hab ca. 100 verschiedene Bilder so zusammengeschnitten 

€dit: Anhang jetzt drin? o.O


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Mai 2011)

Falls das wer haben will, siehe Anhang^^


----------



## Raigen (22. Mai 2011)

Bin so in Urlaubs- und Crysislaune gewesen, von daher mal eine kleine Map gebastelt und einen Wallpaper draus gemacht. Seit vier Jahren draussen aber das Spiel sieht weiterhin 1a aus! Mit Downsampling und 16xQ AA gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abload Link für bessere Qualität, sieht ja grauenhaft über den PCGHX-Uploader aus!


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Was das denn für eine Karre?


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (26. Mai 2011)

Hab auch wieder einen neuen


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein Update.


----------



## Clastron (30. Mai 2011)

Update


----------



## computertod (30. Mai 2011)

Windowsaktivierungszeitraum mal wieder verlängert und deshalb auch wieder nen Desktophintergrund


----------



## MadMilo (2. Juni 2011)

pctflux services // uploads.downloads.images.more



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

MadMilo schrieb:


> pctflux services // uploads.downloads.images.more
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
*[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum *


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

Verlink doch net den Falschen How-To Bilderupload. Der ist outdatet ... 

Der neue: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juni 2011)

mein aktueller 

endlich mal kein chaos auf dem desktop


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2011)

Back von Vaddertachtour.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (2. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. Juni 2011)

@ ad_

könntest mir mal das wall uppen?


----------



## Der Maniac (2. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, das hätte ich auch mal gerne  Sieht geil aus


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

Neuer Wallpaper


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Neuer Wallpaper


 
Wo haste das WP her? Will auch haben! *sabber*


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

Hier


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Juni 2011)

Nichts besonderes zur Zeit ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2011)

Würd mich auch interessieren, vorallem in der größe. Habe sie immer nur kleiner gefunden. Steuer auch eins bei.


----------



## RapToX (3. Juni 2011)

google -> battlefield 3 wallpaper
so schwer? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juni 2011)

bei mir auch mal ne komplettrenovierung


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juni 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> bei mir auch mal ne komplettrenovierung


Ich würde die Freundes Liste ausgrauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Aufpassen (4. Juni 2011)

Meiner. ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Juni 2011)

Mal aktuell.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Capricorn (6. Juni 2011)

Und meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (6. Juni 2011)

So schaut es bei mir aus


----------



## SaxonyHK (6. Juni 2011)

ich trag mal was bei.


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (6. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller. 2048x1152 runterskaliert


----------



## Sphexx (6. Juni 2011)

Mein BF3 Vorfreude Desktop  ...


----------



## Papa (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Na gut, da machen wir auch mal mit.


----------



## Fatalii (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Firmenlaptopscreenshot...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naiyaa (6. Juni 2011)

Da ich momentan auf Arbeit bin, gibts nen FB Wallpaper von meinem System daheim. ( Daher auchn weng aelter )

Dennoch meiner.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juni 2011)

Für euch, zur Info. Wer am Wettbewerb teilnimmt, sollte den Kommentarthread zur News nutzen.

Die Desktops der Community: Gewinnen Sie bis zum 03. Juli ein Gold-Netzteil oder aktuelle Spiele als Special Edition - pcgh extreme, windows 7


----------



## TheNextGeneration (6. Juni 2011)

Hail to the king


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2011)

Ihr mal mein !


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2011)

Weils so schön war, gleich nochmal!


----------



## ReV² (6. Juni 2011)

Wer brauch schon Tools/Anzeigen oder Desktopsymbole.... zudem sind Glitzer-Hokus-Pokus Bilder völlig überbewertet


----------



## vexxev (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2011)

mein Laptop mit Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein aktuller Destop @ work und ein selfmade Wallpaper. 
btw: mein Name ist Hase...


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Meine kleine Motivationshilfe, wenn man irgendwann spät nachts die Lust am arbeiten verliert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren das Bild ohne irgendwas^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Link funktioniert nicht !?


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir schon....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=424367&d=1307440335


----------



## Sickpuppy (7. Juni 2011)

Ok dann poste ich hier auch mal die Wurzel allen Wabenunsinns.
Das einzige Original


----------



## Ezio (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarejunky (7. Juni 2011)

so, dann will ich auch mal meinen momentanen Favoriten vorstellen.....

im Profil gibs noch weitere Varianten zu sehen....


----------



## cosmicspy3 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte euch auch mal an meinem Desktop teilhaben lassen 

http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8082/desktopne.jpghttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/desktopne.jpg/http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8082/desktopne.th.jpg


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2011)

Nach langer pause mal wieder n Bild von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (8. Juni 2011)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nach langer pause mal wieder n Bild von mir



Das Wallpaper wäre so schön, wären da nicht diese hässlichen, gelb-braun-orangen Flecken auf der Haut.


Meiner z.Z 
Hab keine Lust weiter nach schönen Wallpaper zu suchen, da hab ich einfach das gelassen. Freundlich hell und grün.


----------



## Dargolad (8. Juni 2011)

Hier meines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sync (9. Juni 2011)

so mal ein ganz aktuelles von mir


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (13. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller


----------



## Ingrimm (14. Juni 2011)

noch weit weg von der (selbstauferlegeten) Perfektion aber es wird langsam


----------



## Aaren (17. Juni 2011)

@ad_
Wo hast du das Wallpaper her oder könntest du es vielleicht uploaden ?


----------



## Garrysmodzocker (17. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyCage (17. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Windows-Desktop mit ausgeblendeter Taskleiste und RocketDock. Im Orginal 1920x1080 Pixel auf meinem weißen BenQ V2400 ECO:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2011)

Update!


----------



## xOx NexXxoS xOx (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rewetuete (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2011)

Im Anhang mein Desktop. Motiv wechselt. Ich habe zur Zeit ausnahmsweise zwei Monis dran (dumme GTX 460, taktet nichtmehr runter ). Die Übersicht steigt aber durch den Einsatz von zwei Monitoren.


----------



## Sync (19. Juni 2011)

Abdäeit


----------



## Aaren (19. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich sollte meinen neuen Desktop auch nochmal posten.

Doof nur, dass jetzt jeder weiß wie ich heiße


----------



## Hatschi (19. Juni 2011)

Habs bisher versäumt, aber hier mal der Home Bildschirm und der Sperrbildschirm meines iPods.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Gruppe zum Thema Wallpapers aufgemacht (Link siehe Sig).
Ich bitte um rege und massenweise Teilnahme  hrhr


----------



## Falcon (22. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (22. Juni 2011)

@Falcon: schönes Rambo-Zitat in der Sig. und ein wahrhaft extremer Desktop


----------



## ad_ (23. Juni 2011)

Auch n kleines Update von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klon5422 (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein desktop. Vielleicht nicht umbedingt extrem aber es macht Spaß an ihm zu Arbeiten 
Orig. Auflösung: 1920x1080 auf 27" Zoll Asus VE278Q



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner...


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Leute Bilder posten, nicht quatschen..


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Bin minimalist..


----------



## D_Donsen (30. Juni 2011)

im anhang meins


----------



## Raigen (30. Juni 2011)

Neuer Wallpaper musste her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ford Mustang ftw!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (1. Juli 2011)

geb mein senf hier auch noch dazu 

lg


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2011)

Update


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2011)

Ihr mal wieder mal eins von mir:


----------



## Gast1668121804 (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop


----------



## NocternalPredator (3. Juli 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder meiner, seit gestern mit Litestep, einem Programm, dass ich bisher nicht im Mindesten verstehe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Größenbeschränkung auf 900px war doch wegen neuer vBulletin-Version aufgehoben, oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juli 2011)

Extrem? Ja extrem minimalistisch und schlicht … so mag ich das!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juli 2011)

jetzt habe ich mich durch den aktuellen desktop-contest auch mal dazu verleiten lassen, ein bisschen mit rainmeter und dem rocket dock zu basteln. habe erst mal einen spiegeleffekt ins rocketdock gezaubert und dann den einen oder anderen rainmeter skin per hand überarbeitet, was echt kein besonders großer spaß war, aber jetzt funktioniert alles irgendwie... 
leider muss coretemp und msi afterburner im hintergrund laufen, dass alle infos (z.b. cpu, gpu last und temperatur) angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (9. Juli 2011)

*Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMilo (11. Juli 2011)

neu...

rm-skin:*** on deviantART[/URL]
wallpaper-link steht in der beschreibung


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

Und wieder ein Update von mir.
Aber irgendwie gefallen mir meine Rocketdock Icons noch nicht


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juli 2011)

Hab meinem Desktop mal wieder einen neuen Look gegönnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (14. Juli 2011)

@Aufpasse: Computer Desktop mit Win7? Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juli 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Aufpasse: Computer Desktop mit Win7? Wie hast du das gemacht?


 
Rainmeter 2.1 + Theme Omnimo 4.0 for Rainmeter.

Link zum Omnimo Theme:

Omnimo UI for Rainmeter


----------



## darkKO (15. Juli 2011)

So, mal ein Update meinerseits, mit dem Wallpaper bin ich zwar noch nicht so zufrieden, hab aber bis jetzt noch kein besseres gefunden...


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Juli 2011)

Ich komme dem Ziel näher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2011)

Mein neuer


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juli 2011)

Nur noch 11 Tage...............



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2011)

Irgendein Text, damit ich den Post absenden kann.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Juli 2011)

coole wallpaper ghostadmin! könntest du links zu den wallpapern alleine reinstellen oder sie hochladen?


----------



## RedoX (29. Juli 2011)

Weil ichs gern simpel mag und weil das hier mein FerienwohnungsPC ist^^ 
Zuhause ist mein Desktop aufgeräumter aber hier... naja ist auch etwas kleine Auflösung ich weiss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister-fister (29. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Dekstop mit meinen 2 neuen 24 "  

ich muss da zwar noch was drann machen aber sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus oder ?


----------



## m3ntry (31. Juli 2011)

möööp..


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

Schon wieder ein Text damit ich den Post absenden kann.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wir können sooo lieb sein... Ist auf dauer aber lanweilig.)


----------



## k0ma (1. August 2011)

Hier mal meiner - bei fragen einfach ne PM schicken :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scorparc (1. August 2011)

So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit auf dem Laptop aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (2. August 2011)

Auch ich will meinen Desktop vorstellen:
(Auch) Ich benutze den Rainmeterskin Omnimo, und hab Versucht das Windows 8 Design nach zu bilden.
Auf irgendwelche Docks habe ich verzichtet, weiterhin sind meine Ganzen Verknüpfungen und Ordner auf dem Desktop, nur die Taskleiste ist ausgeblendet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Ist das ein Wallpaper oder Hyperlinks?


----------



## Aufpassen (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wallpaper oder Hyperlinks?


 
Das ist ein Rainmeter Theme namens Omnimo & es sind Hyperlinks.
Nutze das Theme zurzeit Selber & es ist sehr Gut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (4. August 2011)

Mein Desktop:


----------



## Zlicer (4. August 2011)

Das Foto bitte direkt im Forum hochladen. Externe Links sehen die Mods nicht gern


----------



## Sje (4. August 2011)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Das Foto bitte direkt im Forum hochladen. Externe Links sehen die Mods nicht gern


 Da muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen, sonst lad ich alle Bilder auf abload.de hoch und poste sie in den Foren in den ich bin.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2011)

Pcghx ist deutlich schneller und die Verwendung auf externen Seiten wird afaik nicht blockiert...


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2011)

Und wieder was Neues. 

@Admins, ihr müsst mal die Dateigröße für jpgs etwas hochsetzen, ich muss dauernd meine Desktops mit ner minderen Qualität abspeichern.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. August 2011)

Wurde mal wieder Zeit für ein Update...


----------



## Pikus (7. August 2011)

Hier mal meiner, hab endlich mal Rainmeter installiert, war bisher zu faul mich damit zu befassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilich (8. August 2011)

So... Hier erstmal mein Laptop. Desktop folgt, wenn er irgendwann fertig wird. ^^


----------



## punTo (8. August 2011)

Meiner


----------



## MadMilo (9. August 2011)

mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaren (11. August 2011)

Will meinen Windows-Home-Button-Dings ändern, kann mir mal irgendwer ein paar Gute empfehlen ? Sollte nicht auffällig sein, eher so ... "minimal" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. August 2011)

..................


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde mal wieder Zeit für ein Update...



Verrätst du mir wie die diagonale datumsanzeige heißt?


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. August 2011)

Kein Ding nicht: ist*** Calendar[/URL] .

EDIT: Ist ein Rainmeter-Gadget. Gute Tips dazu gibt es hier. *[TUT] How to create an EXTREME Desktop .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html*


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2011)

ich weiß, hab selber rainmeter  

mich hats nur interessiert, da ich den corner calendar (bogen) auch schon richtig cool find und das gerade teil legt noch einen drauf 

topic: 

meiner (muss noch vieeeeel getan werden, aber vorerst reichts) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2011)

Und Update.


----------



## ad_ (13. August 2011)

Kleines Update 
So wird er wohl auch erst mal bleiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaren (14. August 2011)

Hab ihn direkt nochmal aktualisiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. August 2011)

.............................


----------



## punTo (15. August 2011)

Mich hat auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Bastellust gepackt. Der linke Bildschirm ist nur "Lagerplatz" für temp. Datein oder Zeug das ich noch nicht in die Ordner verschoben haben, für den player oder wenn doch mal mehr platz gebraucht wird. In der Regel ist er auch voll.


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2011)

Hier mal meiner...ganz unspektakulär


----------



## m3ntry (15. August 2011)

Update.


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. August 2011)

jetzt mit 24h Anzeige der Uhr...was eine Steißgeburt!!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2011)

Ihr mal neues Bild !
Link zum Original:
Brutal Knack Clothing | Fashion Streetwear | www.brutalknack.de - Promo


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/xfce.png/

Mal schauen, ob ich noch irgendwelche Anzeigen à la Auslastung und sowas da reinbastel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## EnergyCross (17. August 2011)

neuer hintergrund *.*

danke an LAN_PARTY 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (17. August 2011)

@Jimini: schicker Desktop 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> @Jimini: schicker Desktop
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


 
Danke, ja, ich hatte jetzt keine Lust, das Bild entsprechend zu skalieren, daher habe ichs bei Imageshack hochgepackt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ad_ (19. August 2011)

*Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. August 2011)

kleines update. langsam gehts dem ende zu 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (19. August 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate mit Aero Effeckten - Das besondere: Pentium III 2x728mhz


----------



## Falcon (19. August 2011)

energycross schrieb:


> aber das mit dem player kapier ich noch nicht so ganz
> Gib mir 10 minuten


 
So klarer? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## püschi (20. August 2011)

Mein aktueller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. August 2011)

feddisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMilo (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. August 2011)

Klicke auf das Bild um es in der Originalgröße zu sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (22. August 2011)

Ich hab keine Wallpapers von Grafikkarten gefunden....
Also musste ich halt selbst was machen. Hoffe 2 Bilder auf einmal sind ok, Diashow ist ja heutzutage leicht möglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2011)

Meiner in der Arbeit. 

Nicht wundern, mein Desktop ist wirklich leer!


----------



## Xaxas (23. August 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ein richtig fettes Wallpaper...
Selbst gemixt kommt immernoch das beste raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meiner (:


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. September 2011)

hier Meiner


----------



## AeroX (3. September 2011)

Mein derzeitiger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (4. September 2011)

So, hier Mal meins


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. September 2011)

Hallo mal eine kleine Frage zum Extrem-Desktop.
Ich wollte mir auch einen Desktop machen wie im Howto hier auf extrem.pcgh.
Nur wusste ich nicht, welch skinns und Icons Usw. Ich mir Runterladen musste um so einen Desktop zu bekommen wie der Verfasser des Howtos. Deswegen hab ich alles wieder runter gemacht. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welch Skins  bei eurem Desktop oder dem des Howto schreibers (der desktop mit dem Bmw)
Verwendet wurden?


----------



## Re4dt (4. September 2011)

Meinst du mein How To? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html
Falls ja das ist ein nissan Silvia 
wegen den Skins ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Blutengel (4. September 2011)

Nachdem ich am Freitag und Samstag mein sys neu aufgesetzt hab, hab ich mir heute mal die Zeit genommen und etwas Deskmodding betrieben 

Ich werd bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen noch umbauen, aber das ist mal der Rohentwurf. Windows Theme ist auch schon drauf, andere Windowsicons sind auch eingefügt, nur die Icons von Rocketdock muss ich noch ändern.

Ein anderer Cursor ist auch mit CursorFX eingesetzt, den seht ihr in dem Explorerfenster.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Moin Moin, ich tu einfach mal mein Senf dazugeben


----------



## Aaren (5. September 2011)

Hier mal wieder meiner.
Das Wallpaper habe ich selber mit meiner Spiegelreflex geschossen. Hoffe es gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

kleines update  
hat sich nicht viel verändert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mal meiner ^^


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2011)

Neuer Monitor, neuer Hintergund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (12. September 2011)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal meinen aktuellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. September 2011)

Wieder mal eine neue Zusammenstellung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. September 2011)

hier mal was von mir


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2011)

Ihr mal wieder ich


----------



## punTo (16. September 2011)

Meiner


----------



## Raigen (19. September 2011)

Meins, meins, meins...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. September 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen meine "neue"


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2011)

Up2date:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich war mal so frei und habe schnell die Rainmeter Elemente "rausgeschnitten". Bitte schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Original sieht deutlich schöner aus, aber vielleicht reicht das hier dem einen oder anderen ja... 

@Re4dt: Wenn dir das nicht recht ist, entferne ich das Bild gerne wieder... schick mir grad ne PM deswegen.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Oktober 2011)

Leider viel zu früh von uns gegangen......... *schnief*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Gleiche Cam, nur inner Fotobox)


----------



## _chris_ (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider noch nicht alles eingestellt bei Rainmeter . Jetzt seht ihr sogar wo ich wohne .


----------



## Airboume (18. Oktober 2011)

Ganz klassischer Win7 Desktop auf einem zu alten Rechner ;D  ...(siehe Bild)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barney Stinson (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meiner...


----------



## punTo (20. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal was vom Pinguin im Apfel Kostüm.


----------



## Falcon (21. Oktober 2011)

Neuer Desktop auf dem Notebook und auf dem Desktop-Rechner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (22. Oktober 2011)

bei mir aufm Notebook, ich liebe die alten 911er einfach 
ist btw. ein Acer Aspire 5520 mit Ubuntu 11.10


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2011)

mal was neues, die nvidia"kralle", noch ist der desktop schön aufgeräumt, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis ich wieder ne aufräumaktion starten muss


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Oktober 2011)

Meinereiner auch mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weizenleiche (22. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell:


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Falcon: Kannst du mir den BG mal hochladen? Also den vom zweiten Screen! Sieht extrem genial aus!


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe das gilt nicht als Spam. 
Hier nochmal für alle die mein Wallpaper noch suchen. Nach 3 Stunden Suchen endlich gefunden.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Oktober 2011)

Ein hoch auf Re4dt!!


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Bravo.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Oktober 2011)

Meiner seit mehreren Monaten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punTo (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Apfelkostüm wieder abgelegt...


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Update


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Die frau ist einfach nur der Hammer...und ich hoffe das Bild ist nicht zu freizügig !


----------



## EnergyCross (1. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die frau ist einfach nur der Hammer...und ich hoffe das Bild ist nicht zu freizügig !


 

hübsche  
wer isn das??

ich würds zensieren... reicht ja ein einfacher schwarzer balken


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. November 2011)

Oder schwarze Punkte


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Ich frage mich vorher das Bild kommt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Ich denke mal der Großteil hier ist über 16 und alles drunter ist denke ich hat so was bei mama auch schon mal gesehen 
Ach das Bild habe ich von 4walled.org
Link zu Bild: Klick mich Hart

P.s.: Hier glaubt nicht wie sehr das Bild Teil weiße ablenken kann


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Man kommt dort nur zu Startseite, aber nich zum Bild.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Oki dann helfe ich halt etwas nach !


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. November 2011)

eine natürliche schönheit... NOT 
da ist mir ein bisschen zu viel mit silikon und photoshop nachgeholfen worden  aber ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Aber ******* man es ist DA 
Ich habe andre bilder von hier gesehen und muss sagen das sie echt SO HAMMER aus schaut...klar ist plastik drin aber ******* besser hänger


----------



## Pagz (1. November 2011)

Mein neuer Hintergrund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die frau ist einfach nur der Hammer...und ich hoffe das Bild ist nicht zu freizügig !



Ist das nicht der/die Sänger(in) von Tokio Hotel?


----------



## Stevii (2. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der/die Sänger(in) von Tokio Hotel?


 
 

Hier mal meiner, bin noch lange nicht zufrieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht der/die Sänger(in) von Tokio Hotel?



Hehe der war gut...


----------



## JC88 (2. November 2011)

Von wem??


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2011)

Von der Geilen alte eine seite zuvor !


----------



## JC88 (2. November 2011)

Ich hät n smilie dazu packen sollen^^

Wer ist Tokio Hotel?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2011)

Oarrr...-.-"


----------



## Blutengel (2. November 2011)

Auch von mir mal wieder n Update 

Die Wassertropfenatomexplosionbilder gefallen mir einfach zu gut  die mussten nu auch bei mir herhalten...


----------



## JackBen (3. November 2011)

Hier mein momentaner Desktop  !

Zusätzlich wurden Rainmeter, Rocketdock sowie ein Iconpack benutzt.

Die tatsächliche Auflösung beträgt 1440x900 Pixel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (5. November 2011)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @ Falcon: Kannst du mir den BG mal hochladen? Also den vom zweiten Screen! Sieht extrem genial aus!


 
Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen. Hier beide Bilder im .zip: Wallpaper.zip (1,28 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Falcon (5. November 2011)

Schaffe schaffe Häusel... Moment, das war was andres 
Neues Wallpaper und auch das Rainmeter Design umgebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (7. November 2011)

Und wieder ein Update:

Die Playlists die soo direkt mein ASIO Foobar starten gefallen mir bisher echt gut.
schöner iTunes Ersatz 

mal abwarten, wie es ausschaut, wenn alle meine Lieblingsalben drin sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG ceres


----------



## Psierra117 (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Originale Größe: 1920x1080

Hier mal mein Desktop  Ich hab da gestern 3H dran gesessen  nu bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Design 
Die Halb Transparenten Flächen werden undurchsichtig sobald man mit der Maus drüberfährt...

Gruß Psierra117


----------



## Tanti (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde leider noch keine Rainmeter Skins die 6 CPU Kerne unterstützen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. November 2011)

Tanti schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Finde leider noch keine Rainmeter Skins die 6 CPU Kerne unterstützen.


 selbst schreiben


----------



## FlyKilla (8. November 2011)

Tanti schrieb:


> Finde leider noch keine Rainmeter Skins die 6 CPU Kerne unterstützen.


Guck die*** mal an.


----------



## Falcon (8. November 2011)

Tanti schrieb:


> Finde leider noch keine Rainmeter Skins die 6 CPU Kerne unterstützen.


 
Gnometer unterstützt bis zu 8 Kerne.


----------



## Tanti (9. November 2011)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Guck die*** mal an.



Dann muss ich wohl meinen ganzen Desktop mal wieder umgestalten. 

Aber danke für den Link. 

MFG Tanti


----------



## nulchking (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal ein bisschen rum gespielt


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2011)

Ahh, geniales Bild. Schick mal bitte 

Alibi Bild 

Wer errät was das is kriegt n Keks


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

Ich hab es lieber ganz schlicht, mein TV hing auch noch am PC mit dran


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. November 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich hab es lieber ganz schlicht, mein TV hing auch noch am PC mit dran


 das ist doch jewel stait, oder so ähnlich, oder? von mechanikerin bei firefly und ärztin bei stargate atlantis... oder?
sie hat jedenfalls ein super sympathisches aussehen


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

jep ist sie in ganzer Pracht

Jewel Staite


----------



## Aaren (11. November 2011)

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein bisschen was geändert, bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Wie änder ich es eigentlich, dass die Bilder nicht nur im Anhang sind, sondern direkt als Bild auf der Seite vorzufinden sind? Damals fand ich das ganz einfach, aber mittlerweile hat sich ja einiges an Möglichkeiten geändert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

Menthe schrieb:


> Wer errät was das is kriegt n Keks


 

das sieht doch ein blinder mit krückstock, dass da Gandalf der Weiße zu der Festung (mir fällt einfach der name nichtmehr ein ) reitet


----------



## Antonio (13. November 2011)

So hier ma meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. November 2011)

Ich hab mich heute auch mal hingesetzt. 
Noch nicht ganz 100% Final, aber bin schon auf nen gutem Weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psierra117 (13. November 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> jep ist sie in ganzer Pracht
> 
> Jewel Staite


 
Da Hat wohl einer zu viel SGA geguckt 
Naja die kleine ist aber auch nen heißer Feger 
Ich bin gerade dabei nen Stargate Desktop zu basteln, der Ähnlichkeit mit den Stargate Atlantis Computern hat 
Ich schätze spätestens übernächste Woche bin ich fertig


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. November 2011)

Psierra117 schrieb:


> Da Hat wohl einer zu viel SGA geguckt
> Naja die kleine ist aber auch nen heißer Feger
> Ich bin gerade dabei nen Stargate Desktop zu basteln, der Ähnlichkeit mit den Stargate Atlantis Computern hat
> Ich schätze spätestens übernächste Woche bin ich fertig


 bei firefly ist sie sehr viel süßer


----------



## Zlicer (16. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2011)

Hier meiner:


----------



## Blutengel (19. November 2011)

Hab mal wieder die Bilder gewechselt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. November 2011)

irgendwie macht das game süchtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein ziemlich simpler Desktop von mir, sind ca. 100 Bilder diverser Animes


----------



## computertod (3. Dezember 2011)

nix besonderes^^


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (4. Dezember 2011)




----------



## punTo (6. Dezember 2011)

Mensch endlich mal wieder was von ubuntu hier zu sehen, dann schließ ich mich gleich mal an. Nutze noch 10.4  da hier meine graka besser unterstützt wird  und ich die unity Oberfläche eh nicht mag


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Hai0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

Meiner... mal umgefriemelt...


----------



## Hai0815 (14. Dezember 2011)

Und Macbook auch neu...


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Dezember 2011)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_GTS (20. Dezember 2011)

Warum ich das genommen hab, weiß ja wohl jeder.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2011)

So Duds nun bin ich mal wieder dran ^^

Zu meine Bild: Ach die Welt könnte so schön sein !


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (25. Dezember 2011)

Mein neuer Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Dezember 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren was es mit ihrem bh auf sich hat


Das Bild dazu darf ich zeigen, das warum nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein aktueller - tolles Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

Mal was einfaches...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2012)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2012)

Auch mal neues Wallpaper + Startbutton.
Rainmeter kapier ich immer noch nicht, daher aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

noch WIP (Work in Progress) 

was meint ihr von der RocketDock zeile?


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> noch WIP (Work in Progress)
> 
> was meint ihr von der RocketDock zeile?


Isch sehe aba kein Rocketdock.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2012)

Kommentare ohne Bilder haben hier nichts verloren. 

Wer über einen Desktop diskutieren möchte, der nutze bitte diesen Thread. Hier gibt es sonst ab sofort mal wieder Kärtchen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...xtreme-desktop.html?highlight=extreme+desktop


----------



## Ichbins (7. Januar 2012)

Mein neuer: LTM 11200

Edit: ein Reifenwechsel Komplett (18st.) Kostet so 40-50.000€, je nach Händler. Wenigstens hat man seinen Wagenheber immer selbst dabei


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Januar 2012)

Da wird der reifenwechsel ein wenig teurer 



Meiner 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ntry (15. Januar 2012)

*Update*


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Januar 2012)

Dann zeig ich auch mal meinen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Januar 2012)

Auch mal wieder ein Up2date:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2012)

So nun ich mal wieder


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2012)

meiner


----------



## Aw3s0mE (31. Januar 2012)

Gegen eure sieht meiner ja wieder langweilig aus :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2012)

So werde jetzt auch mal meinen präsentieren. Habe mir da aus 3 Bildern einen zusammengebastelt. Wie ich finde ganz schick geworden.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (1. Februar 2012)

Mein Aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Februar 2012)

@*Alex Vanderbilt*
Schaut gut aus, bis auf die versetzte HDD-Anzeige...

Update:


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2012)

Mein "Endlich Wochenende Desk":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mobiler "Desktop". 
So auf dem Fullscreen Bild gefallen mir meine Icons irgendwie gar nicht. Kennt jemand vergleichbare in guter Qualität? (minimum: 128x128)


----------



## m3ntry (11. Februar 2012)

Mal etwas umdesignt..


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2012)

Finde das bild ganz gut !


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Mal etwas umdesignt..


 
ich würde ein hintergrund spiegeln, damit die farbverläufe passen 

edit: 

auch ein update meinerseits. hauptsächlich wetter hinzu und die uhr heller gemacht


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Februar 2012)

hier mein aktueller


----------



## Blutengel (21. Februar 2012)

Auch mal wieder n Update von mir, auch wenn sich außer den Hintergrundbildern immer nur wenig ändert  Halt immer der ein oder andere Rainmeterbestandteil oder so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu geht dann noch n Dank an unseren Wallpaperspezie


----------



## Leandros (23. Februar 2012)

Mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2012)

Beiträge ohne Bilder werden kommentarlos gelöscht und auch wieder als Spam geahndet. Es gibt einen anderen Thread, um über Desktops und die Erstellung zu reden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2012)

Okay Klutten 

Hier ist meiner:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das 2. Hintergrundbild:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbre4d (27. Februar 2012)

Hier ist meiner, frisch aus dem EXTREME-Tutorial:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Februar 2012)

Aktueller Desktop.
Evtl. werde ich demnächst mal wieder ein paar Rainmeter Skins draufmachen, aber eigentlich brauch ich sie nicht wirklich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Infos:
Dual Monitor Wallpaper für 1x 1920*1200 und 1x 1680*1050 Monitore.
Winstep Nexus Dock.
Teilweise selbstgemachte und/oder modifizierte Icons


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Februar 2012)

So nach etwas länger Zeit habe ich wieder mal eine Frau, leider nur als Hintergrund


----------



## Aaren (3. März 2012)

Yeah, endlich mal was neues. Bin aber noch nicht so ganz damit zufrieden.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar nette "Add-Ons" bzw. Skins für Rainmeter empfehlen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ja, dieses rote Ding ist meine Uhr!


----------



## treav0r (6. März 2012)

hier auch mal meiner 

P.S. Seite 512 ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

Ihr ist mal mein neuer !


----------



## FlyKilla (11. März 2012)

Moin, hab mal mein Rainmeter überarbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aufpassen (11. März 2012)

So schaut es nun bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2012)

Bronys an die Macht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2012)

Ja wieder mal ich...^^
Bin in letzter Zeit recht Sprunghaft was meine Bilder an geht.


----------



## Grilgan (17. März 2012)

Moin,
hier ist mein Desktop.

Mit Mila Kunis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (18. März 2012)

*Update:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lunar19 (20. März 2012)

Dank Lan-Party´s super Blog und dem tollen HowTo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. März 2012)

Ist u.a. für nen GFX-Contest, deswegen hab ich den durch die unterschiedlichen Auflösungen kommenden schwarzen Balken mit dem Wallpaper ersetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein Desktop!  Bitte Feedback!  Alle hier haben so geile Desktops, da kommt mir meiner so schlecht vor!


----------



## locojens (30. März 2012)

Mein aktueller "Schreibtisch".


----------



## mic-86 (30. März 2012)

bei so vielen schicken desktops zeig ich nun meinen auch mal her


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2012)

Up2date:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Insecure (6. April 2012)

Schlicht aber sehr schöne Farben auf meinem Dell Ultrasharp.


PS: Ist mit dem Snipping Tool gemacht, darum so eine komische Auflösung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (7. April 2012)

Mal n bisschen Win8, sieht aufm Desktop letzendlich nicht viel anders aus^^


----------



## joggeli (7. April 2012)

Nach langem wieder etwas neues. Was meint Ihr ?

Gruss joggeli


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (8. April 2012)

Hier mal wieder was von mir. Selbe Rainmeter-Skins, aber andere Motive:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Sebastian.Schwarz (8. April 2012)

...dann entjungferne ich meinen Foren-Account auch mal. 

PS: Wehe, hier urteilt jemand über meinen Musikgeschmack.... Auch mit 20 Jahren darf man sowas hören!^^


----------



## Jolly91 (8. April 2012)

Marke Eigenbau!


----------



## kelevra (14. April 2012)

So, nach langer Zeit wieder mit Windows unterwegs und das Desktop-Modding lässt mich nicht los:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sry aber kann meinen Mund nicht Halten !! Wie kann so eine Dünn Sch*** hören der Typ singt nicht mal Live und das NIE !!!
> Lass und mal zusammen auf eine Hardcore/Metalcore Konzert gehen und ich zeige dir mal was Musik ist !!!


sowas wie dein letzter post im now-playing forum?  also n par kunden, die sich die kaputze übers gesicht gezogen haben und ins micro fauchen/röpsen 
ich stelle mir grad vor, wie du bei dem rumsmashen (oder wie man das nennt) da auch wien bekloppter rumhüpfst. 
ne spaß bei seite. dir/euch muss es spaß machen.

back to topic:
meiner


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. April 2012)

Ich wechsel jeden Monat mein Wallpaper + Rainmeter + Windows Theme 
Der is schon ein bissl älter aber ich find den immernoch gut.
 Wallpaper hab ich aus ein paar anderen zusammengebastelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße vom Gurkensalat


----------



## Blutengel (16. April 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder n neues Deskbild. Die Rainmeter Skins hab ich wie immer behalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (18. April 2012)

Neues Wallpaper und Rocketdock Icons eingefärbt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. April 2012)

Direkt nach der Neuinstallation, nur mit den wichtigsten Programmen... ohne großes Modding


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2012)

So nun ich mal wieder ^^
Das Bilder habe ich selber in BF3 auf genommen zusammen mit der FXAA 1.3 Beta mod.
 
Edit: 

Der Ordner Download hat nix mit Illegalen Sachen zu tuten !!!!


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2012)

Meinen Desktop sehe ich vielleicht einmal die Woche. Das Stück auf dem Screenshot wird meißt vom TV-Fenster verdeckt... Von daher: Gadgets ! FTW!


----------



## ChaoZ (21. April 2012)

Hier mein aktueller, hat alles was ich brauche und sieht toll aus auf dem 42 Zöller.


----------



## blaidd (24. April 2012)

Mein momentaner Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Mass Effect 3. Screenshot gemacht (8xSSAA,16xAF) und durch Photoshop gejagt.

Hier ist das Wallpaper in HQ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[EDIT:] Von wegen HQ, war beim Uploaden noch über 2Mb groß...

Also nochmal als Zip..: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (27. April 2012)

Desktop von meinem Notebook, ist Debian Squeeze mit Mac4Lin und das Dock nennt sich 'Docky'


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (1. Mai 2012)

Nach längerer Zeit auch mal was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2012)

Ich mal wieder. Hintergrund ist von einem User aus dem DSLR-Forum.


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder. Hintergrund ist von einem User aus dem DSLR-Forum.


 
Was ist denn da so böses Schwarz zensiert?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2012)

......


----------



## nulchking (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eben schnell was hingemacht, mir war ein bisschen langweilig ^^


----------



## SiQ (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2012)

So Win ist neue auf einer SSD und daher neues Bild


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2012)

Hier mal eins mit Muschi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice-Head (21. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mal meiner


----------



## Zlicer (21. Mai 2012)

Hier nach langer Abwesenheit mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (22. Mai 2012)

Hab mich nun auch mal an Rainmeter versucht, is nix besonderes aber für die ersten Versuche find ichs nichma so übel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß Micha


----------



## Ice-Head (22. Mai 2012)

@ SrgtSmokealot

Wo haste den Rainmeter Player für Musik her ? 
von Devinart.com ?

Mfg

Ice-Head


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (22. Mai 2012)

Moin,
Der Player gehört nicht zu Rainmeter, dasn extra teil, nennt sich CD Art Display

Gruß Micha


----------



## T1mae (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein Bescheidener Desktop 

derzeit schön aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Mai 2012)

Aus Langeweile, weil D3 gerade wieder nicht läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (5. Juni 2012)

Mein neuer  und nicht nur als Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Juni 2012)

Hintergrund ist selbst gemacht mit C4D, nach wohl den meisten hier bekanntem Vorbild 
Das linke Viertel ist der vierte Monitor, der steht eigentlich in der Mitte über den anderen 3, könnte man unter Windows auch so hinschieben, nur sobald eine Vollbildanwendung startet ist der wieder links am Rand platziert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (8. Juni 2012)

Alle paar Tage maln neuer Hintergrund reicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Micha


----------



## Hai0815 (9. Juni 2012)

hier mal mein neuer...ich mag ihn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Juni 2012)

So habe ein neues Bild (hatte zwischen durch noch ein  neues)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2012)

Mein neuer im Büro: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoernpdm (16. Juni 2012)

mal nen neues desktop gebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (25. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkensalat (25. Juni 2012)

@ ad Hübsch und clean , gefällt mir gut dein Desk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,
Gurkensalat


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. Juni 2012)

ad_ nettes Ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Uni Knecht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2012)

Das hier ist ein Bilderthread. Wer sich wundert, warum sein Beitrag verschwindet, sollte sich fragen, warum er keinen Beitrag mit Bild einstellt. Im Zweifelsfall mal Forenregeln lesen. Fragen kann man auch per PN an entsprechende User schicken!


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


***


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juli 2012)

Nur noch 25Tage! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zlicer (7. Juli 2012)

Soo hab auch einen Neuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (9. Juli 2012)

... ich hab mir auch mal wieder einen neuen gegönnt ...


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Juli 2012)

*schön aufgeräumt (System gerade neu aufgesetzt)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> *schön aufgeräumt (System gerade neu aufgesetzt)*



das nenn ich mal einen arbeitsplatz  


Meiner, auch recht frisch aufgesetzt dank SSD aufrüstung. bearbeitung folg, nur zurzeit weder lust noch zeit


----------



## JackBen (26. Juli 2012)

Im Moment schaut es so aus  :

- Als Addons werden RocketDock und Rainmeter samt ein paar Plugins verwendet
- Das Hintergrundbild war ehemals farbig, nach einer Runde "Colorkey" dann schlicht und einfach nur das Auto als Akzent


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Bilderthread. Wer sich wundert, warum sein Beitrag verschwindet, sollte sich fragen, warum er keinen Beitrag mit Bild einstellt. Im Zweifelsfall mal Forenregeln lesen. Fragen kann man auch per PN an entsprechende User schicken!


 
Hast doch selbst kein Bild angehängt bei dem Post 


Hier meiner, unspektakulär aber ich finde alles schnell. Nur diesen Battlefield schrott muss ich mal runter hauen, aber dann ist die Ecke so leer.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juli 2012)

Das Bild hatte ich mal selber gemacht ! 1.5x.1.5DS+8xMSAA+FXAA und rest auch max


----------



## EnergyCross (2. August 2012)

soo, nun mit RocketDock. 

mehr werd ich auch nicht machen, da ich rainmeter eh nie zu gesicht bekomme


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. August 2012)

auch mal wieder ein neuer desktop


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. August 2012)

Aktuell sehr schlicht, da rechner frisch... soll aber auch so bleiben.
Nach jahrelanger rocket dock nutzung hab ich jetzt die nase voll und lass es so.
Startbildschirm von windows ist auf das selbe hintergrund bild gesetzt, da sieht es sogar noch besser aus...


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2012)

Wacken Extrem Test wiederholt bestanden. Und auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, die Füße sind trocken geblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)




----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

Das wird ne Heidenarbeit mir Rainmeter und Rocketdock


----------



## Festplatte (6. August 2012)

Hier mal meiner! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2012)

Meiner (schlicht aber ich finde alles und habs net zugemüllt )


----------



## dovahkiin (11. August 2012)

So, hier ist mein wunderschönes Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaa das ist Win7! 

(von 1440 auf 1280 runterskaliert mit Paint  )


----------



## Sixxer (11. August 2012)

Weiter unten wurde er aktualisiert.


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2012)

Gefällt mir momentan recht gut


----------



## Sixxer (11. August 2012)

So fertig.


----------



## Hai0815 (11. August 2012)

Kurz vorm Urlaub mal noch n anderes Bildchen aufn PC...


----------



## m3ntry (12. August 2012)

*Update*


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2012)

Wie heißt den dein Wettergadget?


----------



## neo3 (12. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das Bild klar wenn nicht ändere ich es !



Hübsches Gesicht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buxtehude (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (14. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr hier postet aber der Thread heißt immer noch: Extreme Desktop.


----------



## punTo (14. August 2012)

> Ich weiß nicht was ihr hier postet aber der Thread heißt immer noch: Extreme Desktop.




ja weil es ja auch extreme pcgameshardware ist. Und wenn du dich so auf das extreme versteifst, dann sind das hier halt extreme cleane, extreme normale, extreme coole oder auch extrem mit blauen gebabel überladende Desktops. 


Und hier mein Alibi, nichts besonderes mehr. Mir ist die lust am basteln vergangen und auch die Zeit. Frühere Arbeiten sind ja hier im Forum noch zu sehen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. August 2012)

Extremer Desktop!


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ***


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

Update!


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. August 2012)

Desktop grad selber gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2012)

an sich gut gemacht. Mir aber persönlich ein wenig kitschig mit dem Pferd und dem Totenkopf


----------



## GxGamer (31. August 2012)

Mal aktuell. Aufgeräumt ohne Minianwendungen, seit dieser Sicherheitslücke da.

PS: Thundercats ftw!


----------



## Leandros (2. September 2012)

Minimal. Wie immer. 

Links mein Sexy Nexus, rechts mein Desktop.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. September 2012)

Rainmeter wurde ein wenig überarbeitet. HDD und CPU sind nun eins.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huxxley (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier ist meiner...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (11. September 2012)

ist meine Zündapp


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Just finished. 

(GTK3 themen ist super mit css. Aber GTK2 ist verdammt nochmal pain in the ass. Jedes mal auf Windows umloggen um die images mit Photoshop zu basteln)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. September 2012)

Ich hab mich auch mal an meinen Desktop gemacht. Bin jetzt eigentlich schon relativ zufrieden. Mal sehen wie lange das anhält.  Hab die schwarzen Flächen durch die Monitorverschiebung mal dunkelrot eingefärbt, sieht man sonst nicht so gut. 

Ach ja, falls sich einer um die Miniuhr oben rechts wundert: Ich will nicht minimieren, um zu sehen, wie lange ich schon durchmache. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil das Bild mit dem Fußboden hatte ich auch mal ^^


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*** bokeh by ~gogokiller on deviantART[/url]


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Oktober 2012)

Na, dann muss ich wohl auch mal wieder ein Update rausgeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin übrigens auf der Suche nach angenehmeren Widgets welche den selben Zweck erfüllen wie die von Orbmuk...
Das Rainmeter-Zeugs ist ja ganz lustig, aber da finde ich keinen brauchbaren Equalizer/Analyzer und selber scripten kann ich das Gottseidank nicht...


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Oktober 2012)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bin übrigens auf der Suche nach angenehmeren Widgets welche den selben Zweck erfüllen wie die von Orbmuk...
> Das Rainmeter-Zeugs ist ja ganz lustig, aber da finde ich keinen brauchbaren Equalizer/Analyzer und selber scripten kann ich das Gottseidank nicht...


 
Kann da sowas anbieten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gadgets sind von hier: 
Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows Vista Gadgets

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2012)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich auch ein neues Bildchen !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Net viel Los aufm Desktop


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey, hier sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei 


Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal meines...


----------



## Aw3s0mE (12. Oktober 2012)

Tata:


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich komm auf mein neues Wallpaper immernoch nicht klar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AsumFace (15. Oktober 2012)

Das schwarze Loch ist besser bekannt als Papierkorb


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach auchmal mit


----------



## CyrusGrissom (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hoffe ihr kennt das Game oder spielt es auch


----------



## ich558 (20. Oktober 2012)

Mein neuer


----------



## inzpekta (21. Oktober 2012)

Aus gegebenem Anlass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ebenfalls aus gegebenem Anlass hier auch mal mein neuer... 

... hab' ich mir eben auf die Schnelle zusammengebastelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (4. November 2012)

Mal nach langer Zeit n Update von meinem, nichts besonderes aber mir reichts


----------



## Ice-Head (4. November 2012)

Mein Neuer


----------



## BlackNeo (15. November 2012)

Hier mal meiner 

Hatte grade noch geschaut, wie man Screens macht xD


----------



## LennyZ (17. November 2012)

Hier mal meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2012)

Das Bild gibt es auch in Batman version !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (19. November 2012)

Auch mal wieder am Desktop gebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (20. November 2012)

Mein neuer mit Win8 Pro 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. November 2012)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephyr (23. November 2012)

Auf der Arbeit.. 2gb RAM, das macht "Spaß"


----------



## GxGamer (23. November 2012)

Sind Minianwendungen eigentlich immer noch ein Risiko? Würd die gern mal wieder verwenden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2012)

Bin auf awesome umgestiegen. 

*Who needs a damn mouse?*


----------



## Leandros (1. Dezember 2012)

Gesamte System neu aufgesetzt. Nun auf ArchLinux umgestiegen. System vollständig im solarized theme.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe diese Frau einfach ein Traum *.*
*Schmacht*
Ach die frau arbeite für(siehe link) die super sachen machen.
Brutal Knack Clothing | Urban Streetwear | www.brutalknack.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Joa, eben auf mein Projekt bezogen, 20 minuten Photoshop . Der gleiche Text kommt auf meine Illuminated PSU Plate inklusive Atom Zeichen.


----------



## JC88 (14. Dezember 2012)

Simpel, praktisch und wunderschön zugleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schniklas (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mags schön einfach und schlicht


----------



## tigersuit (20. Dezember 2012)

Uralt, aber optisch immer noch mein Lieblingsdesktop.
Leider finde ich die Fensterdekoration seit Xfce 4.6 nicht mehr:


----------



## Leandros (21. Dezember 2012)

Am coden:

Awesome. 

Hier mal der reine Desktop.


----------



## Delusa (25. Dezember 2012)

So nach 5 Stunden hab ich das


----------



## K-putt (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab mein Dekstop mal an die Jahreszeit angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (28. Dezember 2012)

Noimie schrieb:


> Hab mein Dekstop mal an die Jahreszeit angepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... der Jahreszeit angepasst vielleicht ... so wie es früher mal war ... -> hier mal meiner mit der realen Welt im Winter 2012 in Deutschland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2012)

So mal wieder ein Update von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Dezember 2012)

Vorfreude



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeXuS|93 (2. Januar 2013)

2013 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Januar 2013)

Ach, noch einer mit Enigma. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber noch mit dem Wallpaper nicht zufrieden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Januar 2013)

Ganz schlicht und einfach  (Original Auflösung 1680x1050)


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein neuer...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (2. Januar 2013)

Wie findet ihr meinen Desktop?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 ftw


----------



## Atma (6. Januar 2013)

Januar-Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2013)

Na welcher Film ist das denn ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (7. Januar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Na welcher Film ist das denn ?


 
Donnie Darko. 


BTT: Habe auf awesome 3.5 upgedated.


----------



## m3ntry (14. Januar 2013)

*Update*


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Januar 2013)

Kirito und Asuna... <3

Ich liebe Sword Art Online 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. Januar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Kirito und Asuna... <3
> 
> Ich liebe Sword Art Online
> 
> ...


 
Wo is der Like Button? 
Gibts eig. ein anime thread im forum?
Ich bin grad iwie zu faul zum modden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2013)

Hier meiner gestreckt auf einen 17 und 24 Zoll Bildschirm


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2013)

jedes mal, wenn ich den Desktop sehe bekomm ich ein fettes... "grinsen" ins gesicht


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (21. Januar 2013)

Hi,

hier mal mein Desktop seit 3 Jahren-bin halt ein HAL9000 Fan-Kompletter Eigenbau das Design

Mehr Designs seht Ihr wenn Ihr in "Mein System" klickt


----------



## almfeg (21. Januar 2013)

meiner


----------



## the_pierced (26. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meiner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2013)

mein Notebook in der Schule


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Februar 2013)

Mein neuer "eXtrem" Desktop... 
Vermisse irgendwie meine alten Desktops :/


----------



## leorphee (9. Februar 2013)

Hier einmal ein Blick auf meinen Aktuellen Desktop unter Win 8
und ein Blick auf mein HTC One S


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

Mensch ist das hier alles bunt... werd ich mal ein wenig klares schwarz-weiß denken mit rein bringen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Freundin sagt so sehe ich sie immer und mache ich hoffentlich keine Drecksauigkeiten am Pc...


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab da auch letztens was schönes im Netz gefunden 

Das was links im BIld ist, ist bei mir der Bildschirm oben in der Mitte, also nicht wundern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (18. Februar 2013)

Schlicht und einfach >.<


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. Februar 2013)

minimalistic 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

Leider bischen unscharf, und damit meine ich nicht den inhalt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2013)

Mein alters Bild wieder !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (23. Februar 2013)

Meiner ist da bisschen voller


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es gefällt, die Leiste da oben ist ein Rainmeter Skin, siehe http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Ger-MacBar-3-0-Rainmeter-Skin-German-Deutsch-329975334


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (5. März 2013)

naja


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. März 2013)

Hier mal mein neues Bild:


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2013)

Feed the Thread.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (15. März 2013)

Ich kram das mal hoch. Eben beim GTA IV zocken entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. März 2013)

Ich hatte heute etwas langeweile und hab mir mein eigenes Wallpaper im JDM Style gemacht 
Für die erste Version finde ich es echt gut geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. März 2013)

Hier mal meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. März 2013)

Ich bin auf etwas schlichteres noch umgestiegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (23. März 2013)

Momentan meiner >.<


----------



## sensit1ve_ (29. März 2013)

Neues Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. März 2013)

Update:


----------



## T'PAU (30. März 2013)

Win 8 + StartIsBack

_*Welcome to the Jungle*_


----------



## FlyKilla (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shelby1989 (30. März 2013)

Win 8


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. März 2013)

Heute morge frisch aufgesetzt ...


----------



## computertod (30. März 2013)

so ne Zündapp ist schon was schönes


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

Bin auf i3 umgestiegen und eigentlich ganz Zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Ice-Head (24. Mai 2013)

Mal was neues


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2013)

Alles neu macht... Die Neuinstallation .


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2013)

Aktuell, sieht meiner so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ntry (26. Mai 2013)

hi


----------



## *curE (27. Mai 2013)

Mein Captain-T400. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meiner, ist aber noch im Aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt ihr zufällig einen schönen Rainmeter Skin, der in Weiß gehalten ist?
Er sollte CPU & RAM Auslastung anzeigen können .
Ich finde da nur Mist


----------



## Hai0815 (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meiner einer......


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meiner...ist jetzt nicht "Extreme", aber kommt noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Juni 2013)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juni 2013)

Mein Arbeits PC


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2013)

Hier mal meins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Hurt (7. Juli 2013)

Hier mal meins ^^... wer findet meine "Lieblings TV Show"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Juli 2013)

John Hurt schrieb:


> Hier mal meins ^^... wer findet meine "Lieblings TV Show"?



Die fliegende Telefonzelle?  
- Keine ahnung, kenn ich nicht



Meins: Links ein 22 Zoll mit 1920x1080, Rechts ein 27 Zoll mit 2560x1440


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Juli 2013)

so sieht meiner derzeit aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2013)

Nur noch 18 Tage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atma (20. Juli 2013)

Passend zum Wetter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juli 2013)

Musste meins leider entschärfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Juli 2013)

Meiner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Juli 2013)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Rainmeter installiert und mit den Skins rumgespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Musste meins leider entschärfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super Desktophintergrund.




Meiner hier:


----------



## Festplatte (5. August 2013)

Und mein neuer auch noch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burn-s (7. August 2013)

Hab einen schönen Win7 Hintergrund


----------



## PC-Master (8. August 2013)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2013)

Hier meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pexii (12. August 2013)

Meins:


----------



## Der-Bert (12. August 2013)

Dann lass ich auch mal ein Blick auf meinen zu.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. August 2013)

Ich hab nun auch 2 Bilschirme, da wird aber noch dran gefeilt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin Momentan auf der Suche nach nützlichen Skins


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. August 2013)

Hier mal von meine Handy ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2013)

Schlicht und einfach, in meinem Fall nichts mit extrem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2013)

Mein kleiner Civic als Hintergrund, macht sich gut


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. August 2013)

Meiner


----------



## eRaTitan (24. August 2013)

Und meiner


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

So, dann mach ich auch mal wieder.

Bin ja mitlerweile der "alternative OS typ" hier.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. September 2013)

Up + date



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2013)

Auch mal...


----------



## aNTa (28. September 2013)

Ich mags eher schlicht und nicht so überladen. 
Daher weniger der "Extreme-Desktop"...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


28.09.2013

Ok ich bin auf den geschmack gekommen. 

29.09.2013



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ordner und der Papierkorb passen noch nicht 100%, hab schon etliche versucht. 
Da wird sich noch etwas verändern.

30.09.2013



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun gefällts mir ganz gut, ich denke so bleibts erstmal. 
Man sieht die wandlung in den 3 Tagen ganz gut. 

Edit:_______________________________________________


----------



## punTo (28. September 2013)

aNTa schrieb:


> Ich mags eher schlicht und nicht so überladen.
> Daher weniger der "Extreme-Desktop"...
> 
> 
> ...


 
schönes wallpaper. Kannste das mal blanke an deinen Beitrag anhängen?

Und damit auch alles rechtens ist. Hier meiner:


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. September 2013)

Hab mal wieder den Wallpaper geändert. Sonst wie immer. Wallpaper liegt in 3840x2160 vor. Bei Interesse, einfach Hand heben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. September 2013)

Super Startmenü finde ich...


----------



## Hai0815 (12. Oktober 2013)

Und hier mal mein aktueller...


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

Mein akueller zzT..


----------



## alm0st (30. Oktober 2013)

Mit Rainmeter und selbst geschriebenem Hardware Monitor (Nr. 2 im Anhang in FHD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2013)

Derzeit das hier. Passt ja genau.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2013)

Ich bin auch eher ein Freund des Schlichten 

Am PC...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch am Mac...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ntry (18. November 2013)

Jackass


----------



## Atma (25. November 2013)

Mal wieder mein aktuellen posten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Dezember 2013)

work in progress




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (22. Dezember 2013)

Mein Desktop:


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Dezember 2013)

mein derzeitiger...


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Januar 2014)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasjopaja (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner. Win 8.1 x64 mit Vista Taskbar. Wallpaper is von mir selbst.


----------



## biosmanager (2. Februar 2014)

Ich mags eher minimalistisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls sich jemand wegen dem Style wundert:
Ist Windows 8/8.1 Theme für Windows 7 zusammen mit nem passenden Start Orb.*** 8/8.1 Theme for Windows 7 by mare-m on deviantART[/url]


----------



## joggeli (15. Februar 2014)

Hier nach langer Zeit wieder neu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Windows 8.1 mit Gadgetbar "_8GadgetPack_"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2014)

Neues Monitor Setup 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Februar 2014)

Meins ist eher schlicht ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (18. Februar 2014)

Man muss ja ein bisschen rumspielen mit dem neuen Kram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ntry (20. April 2014)

*Hust*


----------



## shiwa77 (22. April 2014)

Meiner einer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht extrem, aber mir gefällts


----------



## GamerKing_33 (22. April 2014)

XFX ist einfach (neben 3dfx) der geilste Grafikkarten Hersteller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (22. April 2014)

Hier mal der von meinem Laptop nach Win8 Neuinstallation.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyethylen (4. August 2014)

Joa...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. August 2014)

Was sagt uns das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig: Paulebaer hat nen Desktophintergrund.


----------



## DerBusch13 (14. August 2014)

Hier könnt ihr mal meine beiden Desktops sehen


----------



## computertod (14. August 2014)

nachdem ich nun meinen alten 4:3 19"er durch nen 16:9 22"er ersetzt hab mal mein Desktop


----------



## sensit1ve_ (22. September 2014)

2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Auf dem Bild gleich zwei "Desktops" in einem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Putty ist schon was Feines 

Sonst ist der zweite Desktop recht unspektakulär:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ultima- (15. November 2014)

@*biosmanager*

gefällt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (20. November 2014)

Hier mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2014)

Hab euch mal den Desktop meines Laptops ausgegraben.  Ich wusste schon selber nicht mehr,  welche Hintergründe ich auf meinen PCs eigentlich habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (16. Dezember 2014)

Schlicht so wies sein soll


----------



## Larsson92 (18. Dezember 2014)

Alles auf Leistung getrimmt


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Dezember 2014)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Alles auf Leistung getrimmt



Oh mein Gott, nun hast du 0,001% mehr Leistung, Gratulation. 
Zumindest die Windows XP-Wiese im Windows 8-Design dürfte ja drin sein, oder? 

Mein Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist mal meins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (29. Dezember 2014)

Mein Desktop 
Hm, die Verknüpfungen könnte ich auch mal wieder aufräumen...


----------



## masterX244 (4. Januar 2015)

Hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wallpaper ist nur eines von 2544 meiner Rotation die regelmäßig erweitert wird....

Edit HÄÄÄÄÄ?
irgendwie zeigt die software 540 seiten an aber wenn man auf die 540. will wird man auf due 539. geschoben


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackey555 (21. Januar 2015)

Meiner einer....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheytac (21. Januar 2015)

Ich mag es schlicht...


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Februar 2015)

Minimalistic


----------



## Ex3cut3r (27. Februar 2015)

Schöner Thead. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. März 2015)

Hier ist meiner. Habe ihn gerne recht schlicht und aufgeräumt


----------



## Orka45 (5. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, es leuchtet dynamisch


----------



## FlyKilla (8. März 2015)

Retro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (12. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. März 2015)

So siehts grade auf Linux aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (14. März 2015)

Ein bisschen Frühling 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackey555 (17. März 2015)

Ebenfalls Frühling. Die Blümchen blühen, das Gras wird saftig grün.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. März 2015)

Noch "etwas" Platz für Verknüpfungen/Co.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden schwarzen Streifen links und rechts unten kommen von den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen der Monitore (zweimal 1024 Pixel und einmal 1050 Pixel hoch).


----------



## S754 (30. April 2015)

Ich belebe mal den Thread wieder!


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. April 2015)

Noch sehr viel Platz ​


----------



## Heimkinojenna (2. Mai 2015)

Da geht noch was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2015)

Soso Thilo du willst also Extreme Desktops dann habe ich was für dich.

Es hat ein Hirschgeweih und ist absolut tödlich, jeder rennt davon, ausser Geralt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht nicht extrem, aber mir gefällt's!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste zwei Screenshots machen, weil meine Monitore nicht die gleiche Auflösung haben.


----------



## Ickis99 (11. Mai 2015)

Dann poste ich meinen Desktop auch mal wieder. Ich hoffe, die Icons sind extrem genug 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atma (11. Mai 2015)

Ich bevorzuge es dann doch etwas aufgeräumter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Urgs, die Kompression mal wieder. Ein 5,4 MB PNG ist wohl zu groß


----------



## Ex3cut3r (24. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fullansicht auf DA:*** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (15. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Ansicht auf DA:*** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## Ex3cut3r (18. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Ansicht auf DA:*** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## Munin666 (1. August 2015)

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal dazu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NOCH ist er ganz gut aufgeräumt!


----------



## ein_schelm (1. August 2015)

Neues BS neuer Desktop:


----------



## S754 (4. August 2015)

Mein aktueller Desktop. Leider grad keine Grafikkarte für meinen 4k Moni da, drum gibt's nur nen mickrigen 19 Zöller^^


----------



## wingun (13. August 2015)

Weniger ist mehr


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gewohnt, so clean wie möglich.

Witziges Detail an diesem Wallpaper: die winzigen Sterne zwischendrin,  die in der kleinen Ansicht hier im Forum einfach wegfallen. Wodurch es insgesamt deutlich dunkler wirkt als es ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2015)

Bei mir bitte auch so clean wie möglich  (oben der dünne Streifen von der Taskleiste^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. August 2015)

Okay... das ist extrem  Kein wunder das Microsoft dachte sie können mit 8.1 den User auf die Metro-Oberfäche gewöhnen - wenn doch sowieso kaum jemand den Desktop ausnutzt.
Ich habs auch gern Blank allerdings brauch ich den Desktop ab und an als temporäre Ablage. Für euch hab och mal aufgeräumt (siehe Anhang). Bin auf Linux umgestiegen und hab mir gleich den Desktop angepasst.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. August 2015)

Bei mir gabs auch mal was neues...

Und natürlich, immer schön aufgeräumt. Bis auf einen temporären Ordner, die zwei Verknüpfungen, der Papierkorb und den "Alles-was-ich-grade-nicht-brauche-und-weg-muss-Ordner" ist alles immer schön sauber. ^^
Alles was ich sonst fix brauche, wird in der Taskleiste, bzw. im Startmenü (bis vor kurzem im Metro bei Win8.1) gelagert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufm Lappi wird das Bild bald auch einziehen, der liegt nur irgendwo anders.


----------



## mnb93 (11. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (18. September 2015)

Auch mal was neues... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (20. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Ansicht auf Deviantart:*** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

I hob sie so garn!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. September 2015)

Mein aktueller Desktop... wobei ich das Bild selbst geschossen hab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. September 2015)

Hier meiner....mit deutlich mehr Verknüpfungen als bei den anderen hier xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (29. September 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hier meiner....mit deutlich mehr Verknüpfungen als bei den anderen hier xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer bietet mehr? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr?



Ich biete weniger (sieht auf allen installierten Systemen so aus) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja schrecklich, so ein vollgemüllter Arbeitsplatz ...     zudem total unpraktisch, der Desktop ist doch sowieso immer unter Fenstern begraben.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2015)

Ich ändere gerne das Design von Windows und bei mir sieht es beim Zeitpunkt des Screenshots so aus: Verknüpfungen und Dateien werdet ihr kaum finden.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung wer die Personen auf den Fotos sind


----------



## Ex3cut3r (5. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Ansicht auf DA:*** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## Ex3cut3r (17. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Ansicht auf Deviantart.com *** by Ex3cut3r on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Dezember 2015)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. Dezember 2015)

Mal was neues


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2016)

ziehmlich langweilig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2016)

Link 1366x768 und rechts 1680x1050 : )


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (9. Januar 2016)

Eure Desktops sind mir alle zu verspielt...
Achtung UHD


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2016)

LEBENSGEFAHR: BITTE AUSREICHEND ABSTAND HALTEN!!!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100001 (4. Februar 2016)

Ja die Gravitation am Desktop ist immer so eine Sache



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (4. Februar 2016)

Bin eher weniger der Fan von vollgemüllten Desktops 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eines meiner Favoriten, habe noch mehr aber manche Verstössen gegen die Forenregeln  (Sorry für die schlechte Qualität aber mehr als 900 Pixel Breite darf ich ja nicht.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2016)

Mein aktueller...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gatk (13. Mai 2016)

Weniger ist mehr


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2016)

Ganz schlicht, mein Laptop-Desktop, den ich immer dann im Einsatz habe, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Hier, bei meinen Eltern zum Glück mit einem zweiten Bildschirm. Wenn man mal 2-3 x 1080p gewöhnt ist, sind 1366x768 schon wenig Fläche. 

Wasserzeichen wegen Bildmotiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (5. Juni 2016)

Nach 3 Jahren habe ich Endlich mal weiter an meinem Desktop gearbeitet :/

LiveDemo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIqFEvK3Fm4


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das Bild von DeviantArt, keine Ahnung von wem das ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lockeye (14. Juli 2016)

Meiner,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt farblich zum Rest des Setups 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2016)

Etwas weniger bunt und nur ein Hintergrund von insgesamt 190 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild stammt von DeviantArt


----------



## mardsis (14. Dezember 2016)

Mein Hintergrund wechselt alle 5 Minuten    (Habe insgesamt knapp 180 aus 2300 Bildern aussortieren können, man war das ne Arbeit )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT: @plutoniumsulfat - wenn du mich meinst - leider nicht. Habe die alle von Imgur, da gibt es so Sammlungen, vielleicht findest du da ja auch eine in 1440p?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2016)

Der linke Monitor ist bei 1366x768 der recht ist 1680x1050 

Das Bild habe ich selber aufgenommen in ME3

P.s.: Download link hier 
Bild: masseffect3_2012_12_1j7oy4.jpg - abload.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (19. Dezember 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Meiner,
> 
> 
> 
> passt farblich zum Rest des Setups



Hast du mal ein Link zum Linken Bild?

hier mal meiner


----------



## T-Drive (3. Januar 2017)

Extrem ist er jetzt nicht grade, aber so mag ichs ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huh, das kommt mir seltsam bekannt vor ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Januar 2017)

Wobei die Stadt allerdings anders ist. Beim Batman sieht man deutlich, dass das Bild ursprünglich nicht Widescreen war.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wobei die Stadt allerdings anders ist. Beim Batman sieht man deutlich, dass das Bild ursprünglich nicht Widescreen war.



Das ist auch was mich irritiert hat, jemand hat nicht nur ein tolles Bild genommen und Batman reingepackt,  sondern tatsächlich das ganze Bildkonzept mit anderen Elementen nachgebaut.

Es ist aber doch so ähnlich, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass diese Bilder komplett unabhängig voneinander entstanden sind ...  

Seltsam.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. März 2017)

Dieses Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper von DeviantArt, aber ich weiss gerade nicht von wem.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp... du magst keine Kinder. Richtig interpretiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Falsch  Bin mir sicher du kommst noch drauf, ist doch nicht so schwer oder?  Hier mal ein einfacheres, das sollte deutlich klarer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lava303 (10. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TollerHecht (10. März 2017)

Muss aufgeräumt sein^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Animiert und ändert die Tageszeiten


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juli 2017)

Vor fast genau einem Jahr habe ich hier das letzte Bild hochgeladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Fenster hätte ich auch gerne am besten gleich ein Haus in der Größe


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Juli 2017)

Bei mir gibt´s zur Zeit ihn hier...
Neben dem A4 eines meine Traumautos <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juli 2017)

Ja Meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Juli 2017)

Bin eher minimalistisch unterwegs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meistbenutzten Programme sind auf der Taskleiste, für alles andere gibts Win+S.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2017)

Auf dem Gaming-PC, dem letzten der kein Linux nutzt:
Eine wunderschöne Aufnahme von Reliance und Shamrock III von 1903.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stammt entweder von Wallpaperscraft oder von Alphacoders-.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2017)

Achtung es ist FSK16!  


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## restX3 (16. August 2017)

.....


----------



## Ray2015 (17. August 2017)

Bei mir muss immer alles so dunkel wie möglich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitbildschirm ausschließlich für Sys. Informationen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekatch (24. September 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Bei mir muss immer alles so dunkel wie möglich sein:



ich priorisiere auch den dark theme. egal welche app oder tool, wenn es einen dark mode hat, wird der aktiviert

hier mal mein desktop 

ich such immer noch einen gescheiten vlc skin. die aus dem offiziellen vlc skin pack sind zwar nice, aber sind von den funktionen her anders. ....


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

Seit Monaten das gleiche Lächeln 

... und ja immer noch mit ausgeblendeter Taskleiste und 0 Icons. Alles andere mag ich nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistermeister (2. Januar 2018)

Aufgeräumt und alle wichtigen Temps im Überblick


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2018)

Mein aktueller desktop. Ist ein bild aus dem letzten jahr in der hoffnung, das diese verfluchte warm-phase jetzt endlich bald vorüber ist und man noch ein wenig schnee bekommt. Ist schließlich noch winter! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2018)

Ich lade dann mal ein Update hoch wie es bei mir aussieht, es handelt sich dabei um Widowmaker  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petoschka (28. Oktober 2019)

Tja, äh ... mein Desktop, nor.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2019)

Mein bescheidener Desktop. Auflösung 1080p.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. November 2019)

Mein Desktop so wie er in diesem Moment aussieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## restX3 (22. August 2020)

Mal den Thread wiederbeleben

MFG


----------



## chaotium (15. Januar 2021)

Dann bin ich mal dran


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Januar 2021)

Hast du das Wallpaper?


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Minimalismus ist besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2021)

Für "minimalismus" ist aber noch zuviel an icon`s zu sehen. 

Mein aktueller desktop... (im zuge eines neu aufgesetzten BS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (10. September 2021)

Mein    Desktop halt  Chaos  Pur  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

